# [OUT OF DATE]How To: Run PhysX in Windows 7 with ATi Cards



## wolf2009

subbed, but does not explain when to install ati drivers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolf2009* 
subbed, but does not explain when to install ati drivers.

Well, normally you would pick up an ATi card first and then want PhysX so it would be before but it does not matter when you install which set of drivers.

As this is just a patch to get PhysX running with an ATi card installed.

So if you had a 9800GT first, and then through in an HD5870 Later, you could set the HD5870 as your primary Video Adapter, and then use the PhysX patch to enable PhysX to run on your 9800GT.


----------



## coffeejunky

Are you planning to add a link to the patch?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Are you planning to add a link to the patch?

Apparently they didn't get attached right the first time. I'm re-uploading them.


----------



## karnak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Are you planning to add a link to the patch?

I was wondering the same thing. I have my wife's old 8600GT laying around and this does sound kind of interesting. I do have Mirror's Edge which can use PhysX. Hmm, need to find a Physx game list.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karnak* 
I was wondering the same thing. I have my wife's old 8600GT laying around and this does sound kind of interesting. I do have Mirror's Edge which can use PhysX. Hmm, need to find a Physx game list.

Full list here -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX
and here -
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html


----------



## karnak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Full list here -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX
and here -
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html

Now I have no excuses left.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Are you planning to add a link to the patch?

Added a Download link up top as the OCN Servers won't let me upload the .zip or .rar file.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Full list here -
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX
and here -
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html

I have the list from NV Zone Linked in the OP


----------



## Karlz3r

This sounds interesting!


----------



## opty165

well this failed for me.... installed the drivers, did the patch. no physics


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
well this failed for me.... installed the drivers, did the patch. no physics

Did you right click the desktop and click Screen Resolution and then click Detect?

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/5860...-play-ati.html


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
well this failed for me.... installed the drivers, did the patch. no physics

if both cards are in the device manager then go to screen settings and extend desktop to you nVidia card.....can be 800x600....it doesn't matter


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
well this failed for me.... installed the drivers, did the patch. no physics

You need to make sure you have your desktop extended to the nvidia card.


----------



## opty165

nvm i fixed my problem. it was the file in use error


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
nvm i fixed my problem. it was the file in use error









Good to hear.

What games are you playing with PhysX?

Some games are worth it (Mirrors Edge) and some are not (Batman:AA)


----------



## coffeejunky

Can we add a link to fluidmark on the OP?
That is one very easy way to test PhysX performance and whether it's working.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Can we add a link to fluidmark on the OP?
That is one very easy way to test PhysX performance and whether it's working.


----------



## Snowman1989

Well, this is cool, I ran FluidMark, and I have PhysX on my onboard, which is pretty cool, I get REALLY crappy FPS though, i'm waiting on my 5770 to get here, once I get that will my FPS be better?


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

reported to nvidia


----------



## Snowman1989

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
reported to nvidia


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
reported to nvidia

What?!? are you even serious? if so that is a really ****ty move!


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
what?!? Are you even serious? If so that is a really ****ty move!

+1.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snowman1989* 
Well, this is cool, I ran FluidMark, and I have PhysX on my onboard, which is pretty cool, I get REALLY crappy FPS though, i'm waiting on my 5770 to get here, once I get that will my FPS be better?

Onboard PhysX is called a CPU









Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
reported to nvidia

I'm sure nVidia are not idiots and already know about it. But you can't stop the Russians/Chinese as we all know.


----------



## glenbuck1914

Danke schÃ¶n Tator









Managed to get it up and running on the sig rig- Cat 9.9, Forceware 191.07

Can't run fluidmark though, I keep getting a "side-by-side configuration error". Edit: working after reboot. Vantage, Stock 4890 / 9500gt results attached









I had to change a couple of BIOS options in the Rampage Formula or all I'd get is 1 card recognized or no post with CMOS/VGA BIOS errors-

Plug & Play OS: Yes (Default is No)

VGA:
PEG/PCI - Boots from top slot card
PCI/PEG - Boots from bottom slot card

As the TRAD & Fans take up 3 slots on the mobo I had to move the 4890 to the bottom slot and place the 9500GT in the top one.

Foxhound- You can report all that to nvidia too!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Onboard PhysX is called a CPU









Actually, he's probably referring to using his onboard GF8300 IGP. Which is a G84 without dedicated memory more or less.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914* 
Danke schÃ¶n Tator









Gern geschehen.Glad you got it running smoothly man.


----------



## Vlasov_581

when running Fluidmark it should say *Hardware Physx*


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

i didn't report it, I went to their site and didn't find a way to contact them about this.. then I thought "hey they already know"

Its nice to see its possible, but I hate whenever i see this.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
i didn't report it, I went to their site and didn't find a way to contact them about this.. then I thought "hey they already know"

Its nice to see its possible, but I hate whenever i see this.

Yea! Proprietary standards that hurt gaming are awesome!


----------



## LethalRise750

I don't agree with how Nvidia limits certain effects in games if you don't have PhysX and especially how they try to enforce it to be proprietary on their cards even if you buy a Nvidia GPU as a PhysX addon card. Its not like they are out any money am I right? lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
I don't agree with how Nvidia limits certain effects in games if you don't have PhysX and especially how they try to enforce it to be proprietary on their cards even if you buy a Nvidia GPU as a PhysX addon card. Its not like they are out any money am I right? lol

Wow that's pretty rotten. I hate that certain features of certain games are locked out just because of the video card you use.

I play IL-2 Sturmovik 1946. With my Nvidia GTS 250 the game looks amazing, and I'm able to turn all the eye candy on. With my CrossFire 4870s it looks relatively crappy, it's impossible to enable all the highest setting...

So lame...


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
Wow that's pretty rotten. I hate that certain features of certain games are locked out just because of the video card you use.

I play IL-2 Sturmovik 1946. With my Nvidia GTS 250 the game looks amazing, and I'm able to turn all the eye candy on. With my CrossFire 4870s it looks relatively crappy, it's impossible to enable all the highest setting...

So lame...

Yep, it is quite lame... But I'm hoping that the maker of this patch keeps up with it and updates it continuously.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
Yep, it is quite lame... But I'm hoping that the maker of this patch keeps up with it and updates it continuously.

If only I had an extra PCI-E slot...


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coelacanth* 
If only I had an extra PCI-E slot...

You could try this mod. I have no idea whether the 1x slot would bottleneck physX? (probably would but not too much I would hope).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
You could try this mod. I have no idea whether the 1x slot would bottleneck physX? (probably would but not too much I would hope).

No it wouldn't. Ageia PhysX cards came in PCIe x1 or PCI flavors.

And a 9500GT/9600GSO 48SP/8600GT/8600GTS/8400GS/9400GT are not limited by the bandwidth of PCIe x1 2.0


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
No it wouldn't. Ageia PhysX cards came in PCIe x1 or PCI flavors.

And a 9500GT/9600GSO 48SP/8600GT/8600GTS/8400GS/9400GT are not limited by the bandwidth of PCIe x1 2.0

To be fair though aegia cards sucked








If I had a 9500GT laying around I would be doing that mod








If only I didn't sell my old 8600GT


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
To be fair though aegia cards sucked








If I had a 9500GT laying around I would be doing that mod








If only I didn't sell my old 8600GT









Aegia PPU's (BFG/Asus ones as well) are better at PhysX Calculations than anything lower than a 9600GSO/8800GS or a 9600GT


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Aegia PPU's (BFG/Asus ones as well) are better at PhysX Calculations than anything lower than a 9600GSO/8800GS or a 9600GT

My bad, I mis-remembered this review, where the Aegia card didn't fair so well vs nVidia PhysX, but I neglected to remember he had a GTX280 (thought it was an 8800GT).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
My bad, I mis-remembered this review, where the Aegia card didn't fair so well vs nVidia PhysX, but I neglected to remember he had a GTX280 (thought it was an 8800GT).

Yeah, GTX Series will crush the PPU at only a slight loss of FPS. But if you have a something like a 9800GTX+ and an extra PCIe slot, a 9500GT will do well in PhysX for cheap. Or a 9600GSO if they have them in your area.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
You could try this mod. I have no idea whether the 1x slot would bottleneck physX? (probably would but not too much I would hope).

Cool. Thanks, it's worth a shot!

Now if only someone would fix Sturmovik so ATI users could see it in it's full glory.


----------



## AMDRick

Okay....as far as I am understanding this if you have (2) PCI-E slots you can use your ATI(4870) and a nvidia gpu(8800 ultra) and have them both running at the same time and have the nvidia card working as an phsyx card? Is that right? Would I need Nvidia drivers for the nvidia gpu? Is there a difference in phsyx performance from a GTX295 and a gt6800?


----------



## LethalRise750

You can't do PhysX on anything below a GeForce 8 card and yes you need Nvidia drivers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMDRick* 
Okay....as far as I am understanding this if you have (2) PCI-E slots you can use your ATI(4870) and a nvidia gpu(8800 ultra) and have them both running at the same time and have the nvidia card working as an phsyx card? Is that right? Would I need Nvidia drivers for the nvidia gpu? Is there a difference in phsyx performance from a GTX295 and a gt6800?

For PhysX you need a Geforce 8 series or higher.

PhysX runs well on anything higher than a 9600GSO 96SP or 9600GT, but anything below that will not run PhysX as well as it was supposed to.


----------



## Fearlessleader

I have a 8800GTS 320mb would that do the trick?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fearlessleader* 
I have a 8800GTS 320mb would that do the trick?

Yes, the 8800GTS G80 is about the same computational power as the 9600GSO/8800GS which handle the job fine.

For that matter, I've tried this with an HD2900Xt & 8800GTS 640 and besides having lots of heat in my case it was smooth.


----------



## Fearlessleader

I am not familiar with all the Nvidia card I have the EVGA 8800 GTS 320mb sitting right here on my desk how would I know if its a G80 or something other. Sorry I am red team guy so I don't know jack about these cards. I just snagged it up for 30 bucks in craigslist so I had a spare PCI card around for testing boards. I will take care of the heat and just add a water block to it, there all over the place used nowadays. It should look pretty cool, red and green spoonin' in my PC *LOL*


----------



## Tator Tot

The 8800GTS 320MB & 640MB are G80 cards, the 8800GTS 512MB & 1GB are G92 based cards.

Either way, yours is just fine.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fearlessleader*


It should look pretty cool, red and green spoonin' in my PC *LOL*


Haha that's really funny!

I'm also gonna try this out at some point. My case needs more hot action going on inside. =)


----------



## Fearlessleader

Ok great I am going to give this a shot. Is there anything I need to do but to install the 8800 the nvidia drivers and then the patch. I can just download the newest driver for the 8800. I just updated my 4870x2 drivers because I just put Win 7 on a few days ago. I should be pretty much good to go. I will let you guy know how it goes. I only have a TT toughpower 750 watt PSU in here till my new Cooler Master 1250 watt comes in a few days do you think it will have enough juice to run my 4870x2 and the 8800GTS. I am doing this old set up 
Asus P6t Deluxe
920 I7 OC to 4GH
Asus 4870x2
INX720 Koolance water cooling set up
3 hard drives 
1 DVD drive
4 case fans

That's about it do you think I can get away with this for my test?


----------



## Pandemahaos

fyi I had to apply the patch in safe mode to get it to work properly. it should open and have three buttons on it. info. the patch and burn(which makes the window disappear)

as far as 750W... would think it should be ok if your not OC'd a bunch. I always figured if it's got the cable it should support it LOL.

I just did this a couple days ago. Need more physx games.


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


fyi I had to apply the patch in safe mode to get it to work properly. it should open and have three buttons on it. info. the patch and burn(which makes the window disappear)

as far as 750W... would think it should be ok if your not OC'd a bunch. I always figured if it's got the cable it should support it LOL.

I just did this a couple days ago. Need more physx games.


The more the better I agree!! if this works like I hope it should it will be great I can have the best of both world. The red and the green like to peas in a pod. Now that cool beans !! or cool peas. *LOL*

I was just checking it out and it looks like my card I got used the (4870x2) came with with a Accelero cooler and the guy had a 6 to 8 pin adapter for the 8 pin plug on the GPU board so now my six pin power plugs are all used. :-( I would have a 8 pin free, well sort of, it's buried but I could get it out. I would need another adapter and I don't think I have one. I am just going to wait till my stuff get here on Wednesday. My Swiftech Caldera and my new CM 1250 watt PSU then I will just get the right stuff plugged in like it should be. The Accelero has the adapter or extensions trapped or I could have plugged it in the right way. I thought it was funny I did not have to use the 8 pin plug when I put the 4870x2 in OH well.

I will report back when my stuff comes in but thanks to every one for the help! You guys are the BEST!!!!


----------



## marthand

My rig is [email protected]
Gigabyte GA-X38-DS5
ATI HD 5850
750W PSU
can I use my old 8800GTS 512 as PhysX processing Unit.
Please let me know the clear details of it.
My PSU is fine for using Dual GPU or not.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marthand* 
My rig is [email protected]
Gigabyte GA-X38-DS5
ATI HD 5850
750W PSU
can I use my old 8800GTS 512 as PhysX processing Unit.
Please let me know the clear details of it.
My PSU is fine for using Dual GPU or not.

Yes you should be able to run PhysX with that card.


----------



## marthand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


Yes you should be able to run PhysX with that card.


I have another doubt of How far the change in Performance when ATI+NVIDIA occurs can u give us benchmarks


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marthand*


I have another doubt of How far the change in Performance when ATI+NVIDIA occurs can u give us benchmarks


You will notice a difference when running Physx games, because ATI card alone does not have the ability to render Physx. You won't see a big boost in regular non-Physx related games per say. I have noticed in demanding applications it will use the memory from both cards ie Crysis will use more than 1GB of RAM. Here is a link to the other ATI+Nvidia thread where there are some benchmarks with 3DMark Vantage with and without Physx enabled. This is about where the benchmarks start. This should give you an idea of what the performance could be with a 5850 and 8800GTS. [CyGnus] at first used 9500GT and a 5870 with this mod. My guess is you will have a benchmark performance between [CyGnus] and mine.

Note: overclocking both GPU's and the CPU will change the benchmark performance. You may find that 3.0GHz clock on the Q6600 might need to be increased. I encourage you to read through this entire thread and the one I linked above. I hope this helps you out.


----------



## videoman5

I've been debating as to whether I should drop $25 to get a x16 to x1 adaptor, and sticking my 8500GT in there. Would it really be worth it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
I've been debating as to whether I should drop $25 to get a x16 to x1 adaptor, and sticking my 8500GT in there. Would it really be worth it?

Check to see if your PCIe x1 slots are open back.

IF they are not, just carefully cut the back out of them and make them an open back slot, then you can put your GPU in the slot no problem.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Check to see if your PCIe x1 slots are open back.

IF they are not, just carefully cut the back out of them and make them an open back slot, then you can put your GPU in the slot no problem.


I know you can do that, but I really don't want to resort to that. I will lul it over.


----------



## marthand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
You will notice a difference when running Physx games, because ATI card alone does not have the ability to render Physx. You won't see a big boost in regular non-Physx related games per say. I have noticed in demanding applications it will use the memory from both cards ie Crysis will use more than 1GB of RAM. Here is a link to the other ATI+Nvidia thread where there are some benchmarks with 3DMark Vantage with and without Physx enabled. This is about where the benchmarks start. This should give you an idea of what the performance could be with a 5850 and 8800GTS. [CyGnus] at first used 9500GT and a 5870 with this mod. My guess is you will have a benchmark performance between [CyGnus] and mine.

Note: overclocking both GPU's and the CPU will change the benchmark performance. You may find that 3.0GHz clock on the Q6600 might need to be increased. I encourage you to read through this entire thread and the one I linked above. I hope this helps you out.

I cant over clock after that m







ore .I dont have CPU cooling.It is overclocked on Stock cooler.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marthand*


I cant over clock after that m







ore .I dont have CPU cooling.It is overclocked on Stock cooler.


It's just a suggestion not a must. If you have performance that isn't to your liking, it is something to think about in the future. There are really good aftermarket air cpu coolers for $55 or less. I paid about $25 dollars for mine after shipping. Just changing the PC case I was using dropped my cpu temps by 9C.


----------



## marthand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


It's just a suggestion not a must. If you have performance that isn't to your liking, it is something to think about in the future. There are really good aftermarket air cpu coolers for $55 or less. I paid about $25 dollars for mine after shipping. Just changing the PC case I was using dropped my cpu temps by 9C.


In india it costs of RS.6000 i cant bear that amount.
I have another doubt about that when i use 8800GTS 512 for PhysX it also supports for CUDA.and can i use for GPU based Programs

I have Bottle neck problem with HD 5850.
only 10200 GPU score in Performance Preset.
How to solve this Problem can adding PhysX Solve


----------



## Pandemahaos

*marthand* - I know it doesn't fully support all of Nvidia's Physics Processing Unit. Specific Nvidia based programs that require one of their cards do not work. I know this because I tried to run Fluid Demo program and it gave an error saying I needed Nvidia 8 series or newer as my primary card.

I wouldn't suggest to anyone to go out and spend money to do this. I myself already had a card laying around and figured why not try it. This mod is mainly for ATI owners who game. It allows you to use Nvidia card to enable hardware PhysX.

Here is an example of FluidMark benchmark results without PhysX (left) and with PhysX enabled (right). I have circled the FPS... disregard Max entry... just compare the Min and Avg. The difference is huge.

If you have the 2 cards already, try it and if it doesn't work out the way you want... then stop using the mod.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marthand* 
I have Bottle neck problem with HD 5850.
only 10200 GPU score in Performance Preset.
How to solve this Problem can adding PhysX Solve

Can you post a pic or give more score details.... My guess is Physx would add some, but if your CPU is bottlenecking it you need more of an overclock. Can you post CPU-Z info and GPU-Z info. *If you don't have them they are free programs and are very helpful.* GPU-Z download and CPU-Z download

Here is my latest Vantage score with GPU-Z of both my Cards and CPU-Z with CPU and with Memory showing.

Edit - you might want to ask some 5850 owners about this too. Start a separate thread. People with experience with your card could probably help you faster.


----------



## marthand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Can you post a pic or give more score details.... My guess is Physx would add some, but if your CPU is bottlenecking it you need more of an overclock. Can you post CPU-Z info and GPU-Z info. *If you don't have them they are free programs and are very helpful.* GPU-Z download and CPU-Z download

Here is my latest Vantage score with GPU-Z of both my Cards and CPU-Z with CPU and with Memory showing.

Edit - you might want to ask some 5850 owners about this too. Start a separate thread. People with experience with your card could probably help you faster.

Here is the result 9.12 catalyst are awesome
http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2773/atihd5850.jpg

Sorry Memory is 4GB @1000Mhz
Thank U for ur support......


----------



## Pandemahaos

*Marthand* - one thing I noticed is your CPU score is pretty low. I think you don't have some of your bios settings set up for a good OC. My guess is you have some power saving features enabled that might be messing with you. I will have to get into my bios and take some photos to explain some of the settings I have. It will be back in several hours because I am going to sleep now.

You should fill out your system specs on your profile page. This will give me and others a better understanding of what you are working with (CPU, MB, RAM, PSU etc. etc. be really specific with name brands and wattage) without having to dig through the thread. There are a lot of knowledgeable on OCN that can help you. I will re-post after some sleep. I am really tired sorry.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Did anyone elses antivirus flag OPs patch link and terminate connection? Maybe it was just my avast.


----------



## marthand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


*Marthand* - one thing I noticed is your CPU score is pretty low. I think you don't have some of your bios settings set up for a good OC. My guess is you have some power saving features enabled that might be messing with you. I will have to get into my bios and take some photos to explain some of the settings I have. It will be back in several hours because I am going to sleep now.

You should fill out your system specs on your profile page. This will give me and others a better understanding of what you are working with (CPU, MB, RAM, PSU etc. etc. be really specific with name brands and wattage) without having to dig through the thread. There are a lot of knowledgeable on OCN that can help you. I will re-post after some sleep. I am really tired sorry.


Thank U my Friend Your are helping me alot...
I forgot to say that i had set core volage at 1.25v only and i didn't changed any voltage settings they are at default


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!*


Did anyone elses antivirus flag OPs patch link and terminate connection? Maybe it was just my avast.


I'm guessing it is your antivirus. I use Avira antivirus and it flags this patch exe. and dseo13b (the driver signature work around) as a TR/Spy.2290176.1 Trojan. I use Mozilla Firefox as my main browser to download and it doesn't stop me. It will let me download this Rar file all day. Hope this helps.

This is not a Trojan or Virus. I just think my antivirus is really sensitive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!* 
Did anyone elses antivirus flag OPs patch link and terminate connection? Maybe it was just my avast.

I can assure you it's not a Virus.

I am using Avast as well and it does not ring up for me.

Possibly copy & Paste the info avast is saying and shoot me a PM?


----------



## Pandemahaos

*marthand* - Ok I have some pics of my OC BIOS settings.

Pic #1 - This is in MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.) section of BIOS
Robust Graphics I have set to *Fast*
CPU Clock Ratio at *9x* (in your photo of CPU-Z show it @ 6x)
CPU Host Clock Control *Enabled*
CPU Host Freq (Mhz) set it at *333* to get a 3.0GHz overclock
C.I.A.2 at *Disabled* This is important because it will down clock CPU if it is enabled. It is a power saving function that messes with OC.

Pic #2 - Still in (M.I.T.) section
You don't have to set your setting exactly like this because you aren't overclock as much. I added this to give you an idea. 
(You will want to *Enable* Load-Line Calibration)
You may find if you are not stable that you will have to increase CPU Vcore. 2.5 maybe OK. Increase slowly if you have crashes. 
I had everything else before a Bios update set to normal. I would not use Auto in this section it tends to over volt things. I also had to increase my DRAM Voltage to get RAM stable it is rated up to 2.3Volts. Looking at your RAM I would stay at 1.8V unless it is not stable a 1000MHz and only increase slightly.

Pic #3- This is in Advance Bios Features. 
It is really important when overclocking to make sure the 3 functions grouped together with *CPU* are all disabled. 
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) - *disabled*
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) - *disabled*
CPU EIST Function - *disabled*
(These are tied to C.I.A.2 in MB intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) which will down clock CPU for power savings but mess with OC)

Pic #4 - This is in System Health
I set my CPU warning Temp at 70C which just under max thermal for Q6600 which is rated @ 75C I believe. In theory it will shut down system if CPU temp gets dangerous. I disable everything else. Note: Disabling CPU Smart Fan will make CPU fan spin at Max RPM's which is what you want using a stock cooler. It will make sure you have maximum cooling.

Note: if you have problems with being able to reboot use clear CMOS function on MB (last Pic) to reset everything and try again. Make sure computer power is turned off. I use a flat head screwdriver and touch both pins and count for 30seconds. If for some reason that doesn't work you can take out the battery.

You have a very nice computer set up. The only thing I found questionable about your computer is your power supply. It is not highly rated. You should consider getting a better brand PSU if you can find one in India. Here is a list I found.

Also a good CPU temp monitoring program to have when OCing if you don't have it is CoreTemp.


----------



## legoman786

I could sooo use this with Crazy Machines 2+!!

I can't believe I'm still pushing the Win7 install. lol


----------



## marthand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
*marthand* - Ok I have some pics of my OC BIOS settings.

Pic #1 - This is in MB Intelligent Tweaker (M.I.T.) section of BIOS
Robust Graphics I have set to *Fast*
CPU Clock Ratio at *9x* (in your photo of CPU-Z show it @ 6x)
CPU Host Clock Control *Enabled*
CPU Host Freq (Mhz) set it at *333* to get a 3.0GHz overclock
C.I.A.2 at *Disabled* This is important because it will down clock CPU if it is enabled. It is a power saving function that messes with OC.

Pic #2 - Still in (M.I.T.) section
You don't have to set your setting exactly like this because you aren't overclock as much. I added this to give you an idea.
(You will want to *Enable* Load-Line Calibration)
You may find if you are not stable that you will have to increase CPU Vcore. 2.5 maybe OK. Increase slowly if you have crashes.
I had everything else before a Bios update set to normal. I would not use Auto in this section it tends to over volt things. I also had to increase my DRAM Voltage to get RAM stable it is rated up to 2.3Volts. Looking at your RAM I would stay at 1.8V unless it is not stable a 1000MHz and only increase slightly.

Pic #3- This is in Advance Bios Features.
It is really important when overclocking to make sure the 3 functions grouped together with *CPU* are all disabled.
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) - *disabled*
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) - *disabled*
CPU EIST Function - *disabled*
(These are tied to C.I.A.2 in MB intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.) which will down clock CPU for power savings but mess with OC)

Pic #4 - This is in System Health
I set my CPU warning Temp at 70C which just under max thermal for Q6600 which is rated @ 75C I believe. In theory it will shut down system if CPU temp gets dangerous. I disable everything else. Note: Disabling CPU Smart Fan will make CPU fan spin at Max RPM's which is what you want using a stock cooler. It will make sure you have maximum cooling.

Note: if you have problems with being able to reboot use clear CMOS function on MB (last Pic) to reset everything and try again. Make sure computer power is turned off. I use a flat head screwdriver and touch both pins and count for 30seconds. If for some reason that doesn't work you can take out the battery.

You have a very nice computer set up. The only thing I found questionable about your computer is your power supply. It is not highly rated. You should consider getting a better brand PSU if you can find one in India. Here is a list I found.

Also a good CPU temp monitoring program to have when OCing if you don't have it is CoreTemp.

Here my PSU spec

Ican't buy another PSU Please HELP me it is very hard to me can i add 8800GTS 512


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marthand* 
Here my PSU spec

Ican't buy another PSU Please HELP me it is very hard to me can i add 8800GTS 512

You should be able to if those number are right.

You'll have no issues with power on that 12v rail.


----------



## marthand

Here I changed this what u have given
CPU idle temp is 50 from Everest ultimate
Below i ran stability test and temp I am sending


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Does the Nvidia based card have to be PCI Express ?


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marthand* 
Here my PSU spec

Ican't buy another PSU Please HELP me it is very hard to me can i add 8800GTS 512

That list is from 2007.. So it's possible things have changed. Like Tator Tot said you should be fine for power.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marthand* 
Here I changed this what u have given
CPU idle temp is 50 from Everest ultimate
Below i ran stability test and temp I am sending


Your temps are up there. You definitely don't want to go higher with the stock cooler. Did you put your computer together? Are all the push pins on your cooler tight? What is the temp of the room your computer is in? If they have artic silver 5 thermal paste in India, you might want to reseat your cooler and try replacing the Thermal Interface Material if that is an option. It can drop temps just changing the TIM.

Have you tried running Vantage again? It will be interesting to see what the difference is now.


----------



## marthand

Yacht....... i ran vantage only for CPU test it dropped to 9909
I forgot about to snap it........
which temp i have to trust Everest Vs Core Temp.
Are you saying that My power Supply is Fine for Another GPU 8800GTS 512.
I am a little bit weak in understanding things in English.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
Does the Nvidia based card have to be PCI Express ?

I could be wrong, but I am going to say yes you have to have PCI express. It was designed to us GeForce 8 series or higher. I think Nvidia stopped using AGP in the 7 series. They did have Ageia PCI cards that ran PhysX before integrating it into GPU cards. This is a good question. If you have an older PCI card laying around, you could try it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marthand* 
Yacht....... i ran vantage only for CPU test it dropped to 9909
I forgot about to snap it........
which temp i have to trust Everest Vs Core Temp.
Are you saying that My power Supply is Fine for Another GPU 8800GTS 512.
I am a little bit weak in understanding things in English.

Power supply = OK to run 8800GTS

So Vantage Dropped. Try running the full tests, not just CPU. I am going to change my OC down to 3Ghz and run vantage and see what I get.

I have not used Everest. I only use Core Temp. I Dont know which one to trust. What temp does Bios read in PC health??


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
I could be wrong, but I am going to say yes you have to have PCI express. It was designed to us GeForce 8 series or higher. I think Nvidia stopped using AGP in the 7 series. They did have Ageia PCI cards that ran PhysX before integrating it into GPU cards. This is a good question. If you have an older PCI card laying around, you could try it.


just tried with a 8500GT pci. did not work. i have a 8500GT pciE aswell but my board has one pcie port taken up by my 4890


----------



## Pandemahaos

*marthand* - ok I ran vantage again with my Q6600 @ 3.0 Ghz. I got 35570 for CPU score.

snap a photo of vantage with shots of CPU-Z 1x with CPU and 1x with Memory. Give me an idea of what is happening.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock* 
just tried with a 8500GT pci. did not work. i have a 8500GT pciE aswell but my board has one pcie port taken up by my 4890

do you have 2x PCIe 2.0? They can be x16, x8, or x4

I don't know if a PCI x1 will work or if the card will fit without a modification.

I was trying to find your board, but there was a couple different kinds. One with 1x PCIe 2.0 and 2 or 3 regular PCI and another with 2x PCIe 2.0 slots. which do you own?

Also by didn't work, what do you mean? did you follow the tutorial and apply the patch after loading the drivers for the card? Explain a little more what you did please.


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


do you have 2x PCIe 2.0? They can be x16, x8, or x4

I don't know if a PCI x1 will work or if the card will fit without a modification.

I was trying to find your board, but there was a couple different kinds. One with 1x PCIe 2.0 and 2 or 3 regular PCI and another with 2x PCIe 2.0 slots. which do you own?

Also by didn't work, what do you mean? did you follow the tutorial and apply the patch after loading the drivers for the card? Explain a little more what you did please.


PCI-E x1 does work.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...y-pci-e-2.html


----------



## marthand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


*marthand* - ok I ran vantage again with my Q6600 @ 3.0 Ghz. I got 35570 for CPU score.

snap a photo of vantage with shots of CPU-Z 1x with CPU and 1x with Memory. Give me an idea of what is happening.


Sorry I didn't connected My 8800GTS 512 yet.
This is My Original CPU score without any PhysX card.
My room temp is around 30-35c.I forgot to state it before.
It takes sometime to run vantage i will post later.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


PCI-E x1 does work.

http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...y-pci-e-2.html


cool... do you have to bust up the card like in the picture?? or is that just electrical tape??... cause it looks hacked up.

Tator Tot was saying something about opening the end of the slot so the card would fit right? or is it an adapter.

Did you actually do this like you posted earlier? Maybe you could help Lazloisdavrock with his dilemma. He's got the exact same card you were talking about.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos*


do you have 2x PCIe 2.0? They can be x16, x8, or x4

I don't know if a PCI x1 will work or if the card will fit without a modification.

I was trying to find your board, but there was a couple different kinds. One with 1x PCIe 2.0 and 2 or 3 regular PCI and another with 2x PCIe 2.0 slots. which do you own?

Also by didn't work, what do you mean? did you follow the tutorial and apply the patch after loading the drivers for the card? Explain a little more what you did please.


http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0301083

This is my board, yes I know theres alot of different similar versions. I bought this board at my local Micro Center, 2 hours away









1 pcie 2.0
2 pcie x1
3 pci

and yes i used the patch and everything, installed drivers.. i did this successfully on a friends rig, and he was running a 8500gt PCIe


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marthand*


Sorry I didn't connected My 8800GTS 512 yet.
This is My Original CPU score without any PhysX card.
My room temp is around 30-35c.I forgot to state it before


Wow 30-35C! this is going to be one of your stumbling blocks. It's warm there in India. Warm ambient temps and OCing don't like each other.

You really should look into better cooling or get a big box fan and replace your computer side panel with it LOL... I have a friend who did that and likes it. Something inexpensive to try and see what happens. I took the panel off when gaming to help with the temps on my old case. It's a free substitute until you can afford something else.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0301083

This is my board, yes I know theres alot of different similar versions. I bought this board at my local Micro Center, 2 hours away









1 pcie 2.0
2 pcie x1
3 pci

and yes i used the patch and everything, installed drivers.. i did this successfully on a friends rig, and he was running a 8500gt PCIe


Check out videoman5 post. Sounds like you can make it work.


----------



## marthand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandemahaos* 
Wow 30-35C! this is going to be one of your stumbling blocks. It's warm there in India. Warm ambient temps and OCing don't like each other.

You really should look into better cooling or get a big box fan and replace your computer side panel with it LOL... I have a friend who did that and likes it. Something inexpensive to try and see what happens. I took the panel off when gaming to help with the temps on my old case. It's a free substitute until you can afford something else.

I have a thermal sensor inside my case It shows me 33c-35c
2X80mm Arctic [email protected] for inlet
1X120mm [email protected] for outlet


----------



## marthand

Today I added 8800 GTS 512 to my second PCIE.
I got Hardware PhysX.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Correct me if Im wront, I have an ATI 4890... Will I be able to do this without an Nvidia card? Im confused on what this is for. Can PhysX work on just a single ATI card?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlxxxsracer* 
Correct me if Im wront, I have an ATI 4890... Will I be able to do this without an Nvidia card? Im confused on what this is for. Can PhysX work on just a single ATI card?

PhysX cannot run on ATi cards.

This is a hack to allow ATi cards to run as your primary GPU with an nVidia card as your secondary GPU to handle all PhysX processing.


----------



## tlxxxsracer

ahhh.. okay. It just sounds confusing to allow PhysX to be able to run on an ATI card.


----------



## Malus

I'm running a 5870 and the idea of enabling PhysX sounds very appealing. What nvidia card should I get to do this? Will a 9600GT PCI-E 1GB DDR3 be ok or if I get a 9800GT 1GB or a GTS 250 PCI-E 1GB that are in the same price range will make any diff? I have a Asus P6TD Deluxe mobo and and i7-920 D0 about to be OCed to 4GHz+. Water cooled with Apogee XT but the loop only includes CPU cooling. Will I have temp problems with adding a second video card and no other cooling in the case asides the watercooled CPU? My case btw is a HAF 932 I have removed the side fan and kept the front one and the exhaust. Top fans removed too to fit the triple radiator with 3x120mm push fans.


----------



## Tator Tot

A 512MB GPU will be fine.

At most a PhysX card only needs 256MB of GDDR3 RAM.

I would get a 9600GT, 9600GS0, or 9800GT. After that point, any cards you add will have little to know effect on PhysX performance.

Also, do note that the 9600GSO must be the 96SP model.


----------



## pipnasty

Hi Tater Tot, what about these gpus:

Palit 8800 GTS 640mb 320bit GDDR3
Palit 8800 GT 512mb 256bit GDDR3
Inno3d 9500 GT 512mb 128bit GDDR3

Will they be an okay choice to run with a 5850? I found some affordable ones and was wondering which would be ideal solely for PhysX.

I'm planning to max out all in game settings (AA, AF, etc.) on a 1680x1050 resolution. Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

The 8800GT if just for heat.

The 9500GT will do it, but if you want the same FPS you have with PhysX off you'd want to use the 8800GT or 8800GTS 640. They are both good, but the 8800GT produces less heat.


----------



## Metalcrack

If only my on-board GPU could be used/handle PhysX then I might be in luck.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

good job rep +1


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalcrack* 
If only my on-board GPU could be used/handle PhysX then I might be in luck.

For most games it would be unadvised. Most nVidia IGP's are not that powerful. Only the 9400/m is really.

And for that matter, turning PhysX on will drop your FPS, but if you are fine right now in the frames department, I would give it a try and post results.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCWIZMTL* 
good job rep +1

Danke Schon mate.


----------



## iscariot

Is it worth trying to pick up a cheap Nvidia GPU to do this just for PhysX?

Something like this:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13093

Wouldnt that bottleneck my 4890s?

I have at least two of the games on that list:

Borderlands
Dragon Age


----------



## Tator Tot

No, that's a perfect card for PhysX, and would run very well.


----------



## iscariot

so how do you go about setting up a card like this for dedicated physX so that it doesnt bottleneck the powerhouse GPUs?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
so how do you go about setting up a card like this for dedicated physX so that it doesnt bottleneck the powerhouse GPUs?

Install the GeForce drivers for the 9800GT, run the patch, then go into the nVidia Control Panel, and enable GPU accelerated PhysX.

After that, bust out a game and have fun.


----------



## iscariot

any indication of future releases that are going ot use PhysX? Trying to decide if its worth $100 for two games only.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


any indication of future releases that are going ot use PhysX? Trying to decide if its worth $100 for two games only.


Not that I know of off the top of my head, but these are the other games I like for PhysX:

Unreal Tournament 3
Mirrors Edge
Sacred 2: Fallen Angel

Another game I have not tried, but looks fun (even if the reviews don't like it): Darkest of Days.

Cryostasis is supposed to be good as well.

Right now though, PhysX doesn't look like it's playing a huge part in the future of games.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Right now though, PhysX doesn't look like it's playing a huge part in the future of games.


If that is the case, and I dont feel like Im missing much without physcX particularly in Dragon Age I might hold off on this and put the $100 towards some other upgrade.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


If that is the case, and I dont feel like Im missing much without physcX particularly in Dragon Age I might hold off on this and put the $100 towards some other upgrade.


You are pretty solid on tech right now.

The only option I could say you could use for an upgrade is a RAID Controller.


----------



## iscariot

I have onboard RAID with my MoBo if I can ever get the drivers sorted. How much extrat performance does a dedicated RIAD controller offer? Cheapest I could find was $150


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
I have onboard RAID with my MoBo if I can ever get the drivers sorted. How much extrat performance does a dedicated RIAD controller offer? Cheapest I could find was $150

Look at the PERC 5/i & PERC 6/i Controllers.

Duckie Ho has a thread on it.
You can get them on Ebay for $100-150 usually (with cables & BBU.)
They are the best RAID Controllers around if you don't plan to spends closer to $400-1k range

EDIT: And the ICH9R & ICH10R controllers are identical in performance.


----------



## Malus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iscariot* 
Is it worth trying to pick up a cheap Nvidia GPU to do this just for PhysX?

Something like this:

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13093

Wouldnt that bottleneck my 4890s?

I have at least two of the games on that list:

Borderlands
Dragon Age

Does physX in Dragon Age makes any big difference anyway? I love the game but the graphics are not anything special anyway... Still skeptic if I should get a second nvidia card to go with my 5870 just for physX... Not many games out there atm to make it worth the investment...


----------



## E_man

Hmm, I wouldn't spend too much on this, but I really enjoy mirrors edge, would this card work?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13046

I remember I accidentally had physx enabled in the beginning. Everything worked fine (even the physx stuff in small quantities) till a bunch of windows were all shot out at once. I ended up with about 5fps and my card never caught up! I turned it off past that, but some of the goodies I do miss...

Edit: I see 8800's and 9500's not sure how 9400's stack up though. If not, there are some good 8800 deals on ebay as well.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Ive tried getting this to work for 8 hours + on the sig rig and finally gave up LOL I tried every darn thingz , 7 wayz from Sunday with every driver package under the sun and nada .... Best I got was PhysX claiming its on but not actually being used









I tried w/two diff 8600GT's just to be sure and nada.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Hmm, I wouldn't spend too much on this, but I really enjoy mirrors edge, would this card work?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=13046

It'll work, but to keep your current frame-rate up (without PhysX on), one of these cards is recommended.
8800GS/9600GSO (96SP)
9600GT
8800GT/9800GT

or anything above that.

My best suggestion would be the 9600GT, it can be hand for around $60 US.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
Ive tried getting this to work for 8 hours + on the sig rig and finally gave up LOL I tried every darn thingz , 7 wayz from Sunday with every driver package under the sun and nada .... Best I got was PhysX claiming its on but not actually being used









I tried w/two diff 8600GT's just to be sure and nada.

What games are you trying? Did you try the benchmark?


----------



## Frost

What I would like to know is: 1, can a ATI card use Physx itself/alone? 2, can Physx be run as a software base with just an ATI card?

The reason I ask is because Dragon age (for one) wont run without physx software(not that I can tell), and my current/old nvidia card does not support physx, it runs in software mode in fluidmark. My next build will be an ATI HD 5850, but being my old nvidia card doesnt do physx, I cant run it with the ATI card for that purpose?

So can I install/use the software based Physx with just the ATI card present/installed? If not what do I do to play DA in the new(not built) PC? Last time I tried to run the game without Phyx it wouldn't launch, had to reinstall Physx.


----------



## Tator Tot

Something must be messed up on your machine, as you can run Dragon Age without PhysX.

But only some games can run PhysX on the CPU, but it drops the FPS heavily.


----------



## iscariot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Something must be messed up on your machine, as you can run Dragon Age without PhysX.


I agree with that. I was playing DA:O for about three and a half hours on Sunday (I love this game already plotting second run through, have only completed 12%







) on my sig rig and it ran fine.


----------



## Frost

So basicly the only way to get full potential from a physx game with ati is to have a dedicated physx card in the second PCI-E slot with this patch? Will any dual PCI-E AMD board work? My new build will have the Asus M4A79XTD EVO, will I even beable to put an Nvidia card in the second PCI-E slot? Do I need a PCI 1x card or something instead?


----------



## Tator Tot

Yes, and dual PCIe x16 board will work (even if the slots only work at x8 speed).

But you don't really need to use PhysX, it's just for extra pretty effects and such.


----------



## Frost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes, and dual PCIe x16 board will work (even if the slots only work at x8 speed).

But you don't really need to use PhysX, it's just for extra pretty effects and such.


Ok that is what I wanted to know, and yes so far I would have to say it isn't needed really because I play both Crysis and DA on this old PC, card does not support Physx, but the games can still look very good on higher setings. Maybe 1 day I will get a dedicated card just for the eye candy, but probably no point. As long as the games will install/run fine without Physx even installed, doesn't matter.


----------



## Tator Tot

PhysX for the most part, ends up being extra world items. Like paper blowing around, leaves falling from tree's, ect.


----------



## the magical me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


_Would you like to run PhysX In Windows 7 with your ATi GPU to enjoy all that your game can be? _

It's simple, just follow the instructions!

*Download PhysX Patch Here*

For x86 or x64 Windows 7 Systems

PhysX Games List (link)

*Questions:*



the patch for Physx was detected as a virus (Trojan horse)by Norton Internet Security 2010


----------



## d0gZpAw

^^ I think the author mentioned that he's not going to change his code simply because big virus companies won't make their recognition routines more accurate.. there is no trojan in the patch, don't worry.

If those of you couldn't get this working after patching and rebooting, try patching it in safe mode.. should work if all else fails.

Finally, has anyone noticed crap PhysX performance with 195.62 drivers?
I've noticed Mirror's Edge slowing to an absolute crawl once a few panes of glass are broken..
I have two HD4870's for rendering graphics, and 9500GT for PhysX (x16/x8/x8 as I can't figure out why the option for x16/x16/x1 is disabled with the 3rd card installed). All latest WHQL drivers and PhysX SS with the mod installed and verified to be enabled.


----------



## pipnasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw*


^^ I think the author mentioned that he's not going to change his code simply because big virus companies won't make their recognition routines more accurate.. there is no trojan in the patch, don't worry.

If those of you couldn't get this working after patching and rebooting, try patching it in safe mode.. should work if all else fails.

Finally, has anyone noticed crap PhysX performance with 195.62 drivers? 
I've noticed Mirror's Edge slowing to an absolute crawl once a few panes of glass are broken.. 
I have two HD4870's for rendering graphics, and 9500GT for PhysX (x16/x8/x8 as I can't figure out why the option for x16/x16/x1 is disabled with the 3rd card installed). All latest WHQL drivers and PhysX SS with the mod installed and verified to be enabled.


I'm using the 195.62 drivers on my GTS 250 as PhysX card. I haven't played mirror's edge yet (though I have it installed), but I'm playing batman AA. So far so good. Smooth 60 fps, though sometimes when going to a new area the game will lag for a few seconds as the environment loads.


----------



## d0gZpAw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pipnasty* 
I'm using the 195.62 drivers on my GTS 250 as PhysX card. I haven't played mirror's edge yet (though I have it installed), but I'm playing batman AA. So far so good. Smooth 60 fps, though sometimes when going to a new area the game will lag for a few seconds as the environment loads.

I'd be interested to know what your fps results are on the Batman:AA benchmark with full-PhysX.. forgot what I got, but it didn't seem terribly slow last time I ran it, so I should do some more testing.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw* 
I'd be interested to know what your fps results are on the Batman:AA benchmark with full-PhysX.. forgot what I got, but it didn't seem terribly slow last time I ran it, so I should do some more testing.

9.11 cats, all levels of physx, 4x AA max settings.
Results are with a 295 as the ppu, performance took a hit with the GTS 250.

Attachment 134934

I had the same issue with Mirror Edge, fixed now.


----------



## d0gZpAw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


9.11 cats, all levels of physx, 4x AA max settings.
Results are with a 295 as the ppu, performance took a hit with the GTS 250.

Attachment 134934

I had the same issue with Mirror Edge, fixed now.


Yesss exactly the fix I was looking for.. I actually remember having to do similar "fixes" with Two Worlds when the PhysX/CUDA/GeForcePowerPack first came out.. Now I realize I could've just deleted the "local" PhysX files in the folder so it would use the latest system software.

Thanks for the BM:AA results too. I also deleted the same files/folder from BM:AA directory too, so I will see if there's any difference in the benchmark with or without the local PhysX files. Would rep you if I could.. How about +karma?


----------



## grunion

So I've beat all of my PhysX games.
Anymore on the horizon?

And you guys that can't run PhysX, don't worry about it.
Not yet at least.

I obsessed mainly because I wanted to see my Vantage score with physx.


----------



## d0gZpAw

looks like the only upcoming game is Dark Void. The PhysX list seems pretty short, though.. Maybe go back and re-new some of those AGEIA PhysX supporting games, or did you blow through those already? (Two Worlds was a good one)

I also wanted to bolster my Vantage score with some PPU action, but alas, I only gained about 800 3dmarks overall since my 2nd PCIe2.0 slot is down to x8 with the 3rd slot at x8 also.. Shouldn't be a problem once I go to dual-gpu on single card.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm im trying to do this hack but when i got the nv and ati in i cant go to overdrive and asus doc don't work and also no physics.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw*


looks like the only upcoming game is Dark Void. The PhysX list seems pretty short, though.. Maybe go back and re-new some of those AGEIA PhysX supporting games, or did you blow through those already? (Two Worlds was a good one)

I also wanted to bolster my Vantage score with some PPU action, but alas, I only gained about 800 3dmarks overall since my 2nd PCIe2.0 slot is down to x8 with the 3rd slot at x8 also.. Shouldn't be a problem once I go to dual-gpu on single card.


Dark Void, better than nothing.
Thought about GRAW, but nah.

Oh and 800 points, that's it?
I got a 5k bump









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


Hmm im trying to do this hack but when i got the nv and ati in i cant go to overdrive and asus doc don't work and also no physics.


Select your ATI card from the CCC drop down.

Attachment 135149


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i figured out the asus problem and the ccc but still cant get physx to work yet. Does it matter what driver version i use from nv ?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


yea i figured out the asus problem and the ccc but still cant get physx to work yet.


Are you trying Fluidmark?

Or a game?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


yea i figured out the asus problem and the ccc but still cant get physx to work yet.



Do you have the NVCP option on the desktop?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i have no phsyx option in the drivers at all unless i disable the ati card got just the ati card in right now cause asus smart doctor wont work when my 8800gt is in trying to get it clocked at 1000/5000 but so far no luck. I do have the NVCP option on the desktop but thiers no physx in it unless the ati card is disabled.


----------



## SilverPotato

If more games supported PhysX I would buy a better card but with so few games supporting PhysX and not many more to come, I don't see why.

But hey, this guide worked for me. +1 to OP


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


i have no phsyx option in the drivers at all unless i disable the ati card got just the ati card in right now cause asus smart doctor wont work when my 8800gt is in trying to get it clocked at 1000/5000 but so far no luck. I do have the NVCP option on the desktop but thiers no physx in it unless the ati card is disabled.


Then you've installed something wrong, or you've not extended the desktop to the correct output.

Also I recommend you switch to MSI Afterburner, control both of your cards and you can lift the 5870 clock limit with a simple edit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thanks alot nicer then smart doctor now to redo this physx stuff again im wiping all the nv drivers with driver sweeper to make sure its clean.

Ok i redid the drivers but i see where im having a issue first time it says file in use then it always says nothing to patch. Another thing it shows my 8800gt as 1 and the 5870 as 2. I get error below after i got the file in use error and now its all i get.

>BAKING A CAKE

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\\Windows\\syswow64\
vapi.dll
nothing patched!
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
File is in use -> using rename method
loading file:
C:\\Windows\\sysnative\
vapi64.dll
nothing patched!
...done!

>CAKE IS DONE


----------



## d0gZpAw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Thanks alot nicer then smart doctor now to redo this physx stuff again im wiping all the nv drivers with driver sweeper to make sure its clean.

Ok i redid the drivers but i see where im having a issue first time it says file in use then it always says nothing to patch. Another thing it shows my 8800gt as 1 and the 5870 as 2.

The patch tries to mod x32 and x64 bit versions at the same time, so if you get an error about "nothing to patch" that is normal.. If this method doesn't enable PhysX after reboot, then you may have to do it in safe mode (which worked for me).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

got it working i was using the one the op uploaded it is 1.01 for 195.xx drivers you must use 1.02.
http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid...in-xp-support/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
got it working i was using the one the op uploaded it is 1.01 for 195.xx drivers you must use 1.02.
http://physxinfo.com/news/942/hybrid...in-xp-support/

Updating the OP to those now.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## azianai

great help!
gonna give this the old college try with a 9600GSO lol


----------



## CrazyNikel

Hey guys I got a quick question, does this method still work?


----------



## glenbuck1914

Sure does, just used it yesterday with the nv 195.xx and Cat 9.12.


----------



## grunion

Yep


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*


Hey guys I got a quick question, does this method still work?


Yep, and all the info in the OP is still relevant.

If you have any issues, stop by, ask questions, and one of us will help you out.


----------



## highoctane

I'm having trouble running the patch/mod. Everytime I tried to run it, it keep on saying can't patch. Disable Nvidia runtime and window explorer shell and still the same thing. Run patch/mod in safe mode and the same respond







.

Can someone help me out.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

did you try it in safemode i had to do mine in safe mode.


----------



## Pandemahaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highoctane*


I'm having trouble running the patch/mod. Everytime I tried to run it, it keep on saying can't patch. Disable Nvidia runtime and window explorer shell and still the same thing. Run patch/mod in safe mode and the same respond







.

Can someone help me out.


what patch are you using? If you are trying to do this with the latest Nvidia drivers and the old patch it will not work. you will need the new 1.02 patch for newest drivers.


----------



## highoctane

Yeah I'm running the 1.02 patch with the last Nvidia driver.

I think I got it working now, but I have to leave the Nvidia card plugged up. Vantage cpu score have went way up.


----------



## glenbuck1914

Quote:



Originally Posted by *highoctane*


Yeah I'm running the 1.02 patch with the last Nvidia driver.

I think I got it working now, but I have to leave the Nvidia card plugged up. Vantage cpu score have went way up.


I probably should have mentioned this in my earlier post









When I ran the patch on the 195.xx drivers, I kept getting the same "file not found" "nothing to patch" error but when I checked the NV control panel I could enable physx.

Ignore the file not found error after running the patch and check the NV control panel- it should still allow you to enable physx.


----------



## highoctane

Yeah I can enable PhysX now. Thanks +rep


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Is it possible for Physx to work; and only show the desktop on screen 1?

If I disable extending the desktop; I lose the Nvidia control panel and Physx.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


Is it possible for Physx to work; and only show the desktop on screen 1?

If I disable extending the desktop; I lose the Nvidia control panel and Physx.


That screen 2 doesn't matter at all.

So you don't need to disable it.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I'd like the cursor to stay in screen 1. Is it possible to do that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


I'd like the cursor to stay in screen 1. Is it possible to do that?


Yeah, your Cursor will stay on screen one automatically.


----------



## azianai

my cursor can run off to screen 2 in windows
is that something i did wrong?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azianai*


my cursor can run off to screen 2 in windows
is that something i did wrong?


No, it's like a virtual monitor is there.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azianai*


my cursor can run off to screen 2 in windows
is that something i did wrong?



You can try a placement like this.

Attachment 136175


----------



## azianai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You can try a placement like this.

Attachment 136175


woot thanks dude that fixed it =)
got 20k score on vantage now with a 9600GT lol


----------



## zedex

I was browsing on ebay for fun... and bid 65$ *highest limit* on an EVGA 9800GT... and 2 days later, I won it at 61$...

so I guess I'll try it out


----------



## Bal3Wolf

nice they do come in handy and you could fold or run boinc on it to if you wanted to.


----------



## Fearlessleader

FluidMark 1,1.1 won't run for me it says The app has failed to start because its side by side configuration is incorrect.

I downloaded and installed the latest nvidia driver. Installed it in safe mode. Applied the patch in safe mode.
The card shows up in device manager. 
I did the right click the desktop and click Screen Resolution and then click Detect. It show the dummy monitor. 
I have it set there to extend these displays
in the NV control panel I have the hardware acceleration enable
Gpuz shows Physics enabled but no cuda.

Is there any way to see if this is working other the fluidmark
I am using Win 7 64bit

Every thing seems done right I even moved the monitor position to the corner spot so the curser don't run off the screen.

I did a clean win 7 install and installed the latest ati driver

I am using a 4870 and a evga 8800gts 320mb cards

Every time I try to run 3dmark vantage with Physics enabled the program crashes disable the acceleration and the 3dmark runs fine so I would say something is messed up here.

Gee did I miss something here?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Are you seeing the phsyx option inside the drivers if so enable it and run 3dmark vantage then run it with disabled you should see a differnce in your scores. Fluidmark should work even if you didnt have a phsx card id thk it would just use the cpu.


----------



## highoctane

As stated above, you have to be able to see the option in Nvidia control panel to turn PhysX on. In my case, the only way this is possible is leaving the second monitor hooked up to the Nvidia card. Or you can make one of them dummy plug.

Since I no longer have a secondary monitor, I'm using a dummy plug on my setup. I can turn PhysX off/on within the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highoctane* 
As stated above, you have to be able to see the option in Nvidia control panel to turn PhysX on. In my case, the only way this is possible is leaving the second monitor hooked up to the Nvidia card. Or you can make one of them dummy plug.

Since I no longer have a secondary monitor, I'm using a dummy plug on my setup. I can turn PhysX off/on within the Nvidia control panel.

I have the dummy plug working fine, I have the Driver Physics enabled GPU-Z even sees the Physics and enabled. In every way it looks like it should be working but Fluidmark won't run and 3dmark vantage the Physics test there crashes every time I enable it and works fine when I disable it. NO crash but no Physics either.


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Are you seeing the phsyx option inside the drivers if so enable it and run 3dmark vantage then run it with disabled you should see a differnce in your scores. Fluidmark should work even if you didnt have a phsx card id thk it would just use the cpu.

Yes I have it enabled Fluidmark just gives the error like I said berfore and won't run at all


----------



## Fearlessleader

So I take it no one has a clue on how to fix my problem.

I wondering if its a issue with the driver I used as it the newest one out could I need to step back on driver version


----------



## grunion

Currently I'm using the 195.62 WHQL version, also the 9.12 WHQL version(non hotfix).
Works perfectly


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Currently I'm using the 195.62 WHQL version, also the 9.12 WHQL version(non hotfix).
Works perfectly


Ok that is the same I am using 195.62. Now I just don't know anymore what it could be unless the card itself has a issue but I tested it and it worked fine


----------



## Fearlessleader

Well it seems I had a problem with the card I was using I changed it out for my 8800gts and bingo!! It WORKS
















Ya the CPU score in 3dmark vantage performance mode, shot up to 23,000 the GPU score was about 10,000 I guess for a 4970 not bad. I think I will pop in my 3870X2 and see how that scores.

The other rig I set up with a PPU and a 4870x2 was a joke compared to the scores here

Fluidmark scores
[ SCORE: 7728 o3Marks ] - Time: 60000 ms
Max GPU Temp: 68Â°C
Resolution: 1920x1200 (FS) - MSAA: 0X
FPS: min=79 max=590 avg=129
ATI Radeon HD 4870
Catalyst - 8.681-091124a-092499C-ATI (11-24-2009)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8500 @ 3.16GHz Overclocked to 3799 MHz


----------



## Fearlessleader

Ops I almost forgot I want to thank the OP for the patch and starting this tread. Great work. 
Thanks sooooo Much !!

I would also like to that the rest that help out with the tips and fixes thru this tread.

Thanks all


----------



## Elvior

Hi guys,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fearlessleader* 
FluidMark 1,1.1 won't run for me it says The app has failed to start because its side by side configuration is incorrect.

Got the same problem here with my 4870x2 + 9800gt.
I managed to get it working doing this:

1- Uninstall Microsoft Visual C++ Redestributable
2- Install latest Microsoft Visual C++ Redestributable for Windows

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displayLang=en

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displayLang=en

This gives me about 8200 points fluidmark (not bad I think).

I hope this can help you.


----------



## nvidiagamer

This is just plain awesome!!! I hope Nvidia learns it's lesson, although physx isn't to big of a deal at this point and very few games even use it, I still want it anyway! Go team red! LOL


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*


This is just plain awesome!!! I hope Nvidia learns it's lesson, although physx isn't to big of a deal at this point and very few games even use it, I still want it anyway! Go team red! LOL


Na that just won't happen they are greedy. They all are the same it not about make better game or Pc experience. It all abut the money. They have one small feature that some think is cool so let make it Proprietary!! Yep that will make them buy my card even if it does suck or its over priced.

Don't get me wrong this is not a slam on Nvidia solely they all do it Nvidia, Intel, MS, AMD, Sony, Apple ....

It just the way it has become


----------



## yummybar

can this be used without actually having an nvidia card?, i only have the 5770 is that possible?


----------



## xuerebx

It says 'can't find file. search for the file?'. Where is the file located? (for the patch to be applied)


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


can this be used without actually having an nvidia card?, i only have the 5770 is that possible?


Nope you need an nvidia card for Physx.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


Nope you need an nvidia card for Physx.


can i use a 9800gt for physx? what would be the cheapest card i could get and run physx with 5770 primary


----------



## xDuBz

8800 and up i believe.


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


can i use a 9800gt for physx? what would be the cheapest card i could get and run physx with 5770 primary


probably a gt220, a 9800gt would work as well, if you already have one of those that would be more then enough for physx


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


can this be used without actually having an nvidia card?, i only have the 5770 is that possible?


No you need to have one ATI card and a Nvidia 8000 series card and up in pair using the patch so you can activate the hardware acceleration for Physics.

That is the point of the Patch so we can keep our high $ ATI cards and use a older cheap Nvidia card like a 8800gt or gts to run the physics


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


8800 and up i believe.


8600gt works as well, basically from doing some research any 8000 series and up for nvidia will work fine for physx as long as it has 32 shaders or more.


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


probably a gt220, a 9800gt would work as well, if you already have one of those that would be more then enough for physx


plannig on buying 9800gt from this guy who bought a dell, and pulled the 9800out rite away, its foxconn made.. will i see any benchmark improvments with physx? i currently have opencl /w ati stream.


----------



## Dman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yummybar*


plannig on buying 9800gt from this guy who bought a dell, and pulled the 9800out rite away, its foxconn made.. will i see any benchmark improvments with physx? i currently have opencl /w ati stream.


If the game supports Physx and you have it turned on yes. This guy for example paired a 5870 with a gt220 and got almost like 5x more frames in physx games. http://physxinfo.com/news/568/ati-hd...sx-benchmarks/


----------



## yummybar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dman*


If the game supports Physx and you have it turned on yes. This guy for example paired a 5870 with a gt220 and got almost like 5x more frames in physx games. http://physxinfo.com/news/568/ati-hd...sx-benchmarks/



dayum!! ty forall the info =]


----------



## pestypest

Just a quick question. I got this working very easy in safe mode. Question was should the fluidmark show the physX card you are using in my case (9600GT) or should it just show the ATI card you have installed? I do have physX enabled according to the NV panel. I was just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pestypest* 
Just a quick question. I got this working very easy in safe mode. Question was should the fluidmark show the physX card you are using in my case (9600GT) or should it just show the ATI card you have installed? I do have physX enabled according to the NV panel. I was just wondering.

Thanks









To tell you the truth, I'm not sure to be honest. But I do believe it lists whichever your primary GPU is.


----------



## grunion

It'll show your primary adapter.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


It'll show your primary adapter.


Danke for the confirmation Grunion.


----------



## pestypest

Sweet guys thanks.. I figured I might ask to make sure. I am glad that physX is working though + rep to everyone!


----------



## Peteman990

Nice article, thanks. Got Physx to work w/ my 5970. I have an issue though.

When my computer boots up my monitor gets no signal until you hear the Windows 7 welcome sounds right before the login screen shows up. I have tried plugging the monitor into both graphics cards during startup (using 9500GT for Physx,) but I will only get signal when I get to the Windows 7 login screen.

If I take out the 9500GT from the PCI-E 2.0 slot then it works just fine. My 5970 gets signal at bootup like usual and I see the BIOS prompt screen for my mobo and all that.

I also get no signal if I boot into safe mode. I thought I was F'ed the other day, cause I went into msconfig to boot into safe mode and found that I got no signal. So I was booting up my computer and it was booting into safe mode (As far as I know,) but I was getting no signal so I couldn't go back into msconfig to go back to regular start up.

I took out the 9500GT and all was well again. I am guessing it has something to do with Windows 7 now knowing which graphics card to use.

P.S. - You don't need to connect the Crossfire bridge from the 5970 to the 9500GT do you? It is working fine as is right now and I can play Physx games just fine, but it is a pretty big problem that I can't access the BIOS screens prior to boot.

Anyone know how I can fix this?

Thanks.
-J


----------



## For Victory

I've been looking for info like this. Which card is the 'sweet spot' for dedicated physx right now? Would a 9800gt max physx or do I need something in the GTS/X series? Thanks.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peteman990*


Nice article, thanks. Got Physx to work w/ my 5970. I have an issue though.

When my computer boots up my monitor gets no signal until you hear the Windows 7 welcome sounds right before the login screen shows up. I have tried plugging the monitor into both graphics cards during startup (using 9500GT for Physx,) but I will only get signal when I get to the Windows 7 login screen.

If I take out the 9500GT from the PCI-E 2.0 slot then it works just fine. My 5970 gets signal at bootup like usual and I see the BIOS prompt screen for my mobo and all that.

I also get no signal if I boot into safe mode. I thought I was F'ed the other day, cause I went into msconfig to boot into safe mode and found that I got no signal. So I was booting up my computer and it was booting into safe mode (As far as I know,) but I was getting no signal so I couldn't go back into msconfig to go back to regular start up.

I took out the 9500GT and all was well again. I am guessing it has something to do with Windows 7 now knowing which graphics card to use.

P.S. - You don't need to connect the Crossfire bridge from the 5970 to the 9500GT do you? It is working fine as is right now and I can play Physx games just fine, but it is a pretty big problem that I can't access the BIOS screens prior to boot.

Anyone know how I can fix this?

Thanks.
-J


Go here and fill in your system specs so we can see all that you're running. 
This sounds like it's a problem with your board, and possible GPU placement.

Either way, report back when we know all that you have, as it could help us better to track down what the specific issue is.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *For Victory*


I've been looking for info like this. Which card is the 'sweet spot' for dedicated physx right now? Would a 9800gt max physx or do I need something in the GTS/X series? Thanks.


Anything above a 9600GSO 96SP or GT240 will be perfect for the job.


----------



## Peteman990

I've updated my system specs. Very strange problem, as it goes away immediately, as soon as I pull the 9500GT.

I had to put the 5970 in the 2nd PCI-E slot cause it was getting too close to my sound card for comfort. Both the first and second PCI-E slots run at 16x so it is no problem.

I have no idea where to go from here. I could try putting the 5970 in the 1st slot and the 9500GT in the 2nd. I'm not sure that would make any difference however. I would have to remove my hard drive cage and such to test it. I was hoping somebody else had some of the same issues.


----------



## Tator Tot

I would try moving them both up a slot first. As the board might have an issue relating to it wanting a GPU in the Primary PCIe slot.


----------



## For Victory

Does Physx do anything in Mass Effect 2? I went from an Nvidia card to an ATI card, and even with Depth of Field disabled the character screen portrait is much darker.

In any case, would I need a GTX 260 to max out physics in Batman: Arkham Asylum? Thank you.


----------



## d0gZpAw

Just in case nobody has mentioned this yet;

Installing Dark Void will break this patch.. On my previous Win7 install I had ATI+PhysX working perfectly up until I installed Dark Void.. After that, there was nothing I could do to re-enable PhysX on the GPU--the option simply disappeared from control panel.

Hopefully future PhysX titles won't follow this trend, but it seems nVidia is trying to do everything they can to enforce GPU PhysX runs on nVidia-only systems.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *For Victory* 
Does Physx do anything in Mass Effect 2? I went from an Nvidia card to an ATI card, and even with Depth of Field disabled the character screen portrait is much darker.

In any case, would I need a GTX 260 to max out physics in Batman: Arkham Asylum? Thank you.

Mass Effect 2 does not utilize GPU PhysX.. For the list of titles that run PhysX from GPU, refer to the following link; http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html

A 9800GT or equivalent would be more than sufficient for dedicated GPU PhysX in all these titles.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw* 
Just in case nobody has mentioned this yet;

Installing Dark Void will break this patch.. On my previous Win7 install I had ATI+PhysX working perfectly up until I installed Dark Void.. After that, there was nothing I could do to re-enable PhysX on the GPU--the option simply disappeared from control panel.

Hopefully future PhysX titles won't follow this trend, but it seems nVidia is trying to do everything they can to enforce GPU PhysX runs on nVidia-only systems.

Mass Effect 2 does not utilize GPU PhysX.. For the list of titles that run PhysX from GPU, refer to the following link; http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html

A 9800GT or equivalent would be more than sufficient for dedicated GPU PhysX in all these titles.


You can fix DV physX, I did.

Delete the physX folder in the DV binaries, Also look for these libraries in the DV install, delete them.
physxdevice.dll
physxcore.dll

Uninstall the physX package and reinstall the package you wish to use.


----------



## Fearlessleader

I am currently running a 8800gts for my Physx but I am wanting to add a 2nd 4870x2 so I won't have the PCI-e slot for my 8800. I found a 9400gt that is PCI . I was hoping that would be good enough to run Physx? Would there be any other PCI cards out there that would do the trick? I am using a Asus P6T deluxe mainboard so the PCI-e 1x slot is not usable as the north bridge sits right behind the 1x slot. I thought to try the Ageia PCI card but found that the card was killing my FPS. Would the 9400GT get me close in performance to my 8800gts for Physx? Also how is the 9400gt as far as generating heat since it would be sandwiched right between 2 4870x2 cards that are water cooled but I don't really want to build a fire right between them if you know what I mean.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fearlessleader* 
I am currently running a 8800gts for my Physx but I am wanting to add a 2nd 4870x2 so I won't have the PCI-e slot for my 8800. I found a 9400gt that is PCI . I was hoping that would be good enough to run Physx? Would there be any other PCI cards out there that would do the trick? I am using a Asus P6T deluxe mainboard so the PCI-e 1x slot is not usable as the north bridge sits right behind the 1x slot. I thought to try the Ageia PCI card but found that the card was killing my FPS. Would the 9400GT get me close in performance to my 8800gts for Physx? Also how is the 9400gt as far as generating heat since it would be sandwiched right between 2 4870x2 cards that are water cooled but I don't really want to build a fire right between them if you know what I mean.

Not looking so good, pci physx card.
I tested 16x vs 1x pci-e with an 8800GT, link.


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Not looking so good, pci physx card.
I tested 16x vs 1x pci-e with an 8800GT, link.


Well I am not using PCI 1X I meant a PCI Your test looks like it was for PCI-e 16x and PCI-e 1x the card I found was regular PCI not PCI-e


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fearlessleader*


Well I am not using PCI 1X I meant a PCI Your test looks like it was for PCI-e 16x and PCI-e 1x the card I found was regular PCI not PCI-e


The difference between a PCI & PCIe GPU is bandwidth.

PCI 32bit = 133MB/s
PCI 64bit = 266 MB/s 
PCIe x1 1.x = 250 MB/s
PCIe x1 2.0 = 500 MB/s


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fearlessleader*


Well I am not using PCI 1X I meant a PCI Your test looks like it was for PCI-e 16x and PCI-e 1x the card I found was regular PCI not PCI-e



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The difference between a PCI & PCIe GPU is bandwidth.

PCI 32bit = 133MB/s
PCI 64bit = 266 MB/s 
PCIe x1 1.x = 250 MB/s
PCIe x1 2.0 = 500 MB/s


Yep what TT says, just showing you the bandwidth difference.


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The difference between a PCI & PCIe GPU is bandwidth.

PCI 32bit = 133MB/s
PCI 64bit = 266 MB/s 
PCIe x1 1.x = 250 MB/s
PCIe x1 2.0 = 500 MB/s


Ok so your saying tha using PCI is not going to work? OK cool that what I needed to know so a PCI-e 1x is faster then PCI?

So I guess I need to find someone that is making those ribbon cables for a PCI-e 1x slot so I can mount the GPU elsewhere but a 1x slot will or won't work well? I guess that is my next question.

Also does anybody know where I can find the guy that was making those PCI-e 1x risers that have a ribbon cable. That would be the only option I would have left if I want to run the 2) 4870X2's and a GPU for Physx on this Asus P6t deluxe.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, a PCI GPU would work. But cost much more.

You can always cut the back of a PCIe x1 slot so it will hold longer cards and put your card in the PCIe x1 slot.


----------



## Fearlessleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well, a PCI GPU would work. But cost much more.

You can always cut the back of a PCIe x1 slot so it will hold longer cards and put your card in the PCIe x1 slot.

Na thats not the problem the northbridge is right behind my PCI-e slot So I need to get a PCI-e slot on a ribbon cable and I was going to water cool the card anyway amd make a custom mount. I would need a PCI-e slot with a ribbon cable 12 tp 18 inchs long. I seen a post where some guy was making them. That way I would mount the Physx GPU in the side door of my CM stacker where the 4 120mm fans would go. plug the cable in the board and to the card and bingo super cool mod to boot.  Now I could use a 250 Nvidia or a 8800 GTX or something. I just need to find the guy that make them cables. I can't find the post to save my sole so I could write to him.


----------



## Tator Tot

I think this page has what you're looking for. It's called the R1010, you'll have to scroll down to find it.


----------



## d0gZpAw

Yeah an x1 riser would work.. Doesn't really effect PhysX performance having 2.0 x1 bandwidth, but that 9400GT will drop you frames left and right.. stick with the 8800 if you can.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw*


Yeah an x1 riser would work.. Doesn't really effect PhysX performance having 2.0 x1 bandwidth, but that 9400GT will drop you frames left and right.. stick with the 8800 if you can.


A 9600GSO (96sp G92 model) or 8800GS is the lowest I would recommend going.

From the brief testing I did with an HD4870x2 @ PCIe x16 1.1 w/ 8800GTS/GT/GS @ PCIe x4 1.1, if you went any lower than the G92 or G80 cards (as I tested both G92 & G80 8800GTS's) then you would really loose frame rate.

But the slot's bandwidth really didn't have that much of an effect from x4 to x8 mode.


----------



## 00Smurf

I have a question, about a single slot physx solution. I am currently running 2 5870's in x-fire on an asus p9x58d motherboard. I bought the msi 260gtxoc to run as a phys x card, unfortunately because I have the cp-1000 (its taller than the normal power supply, it blocks my ability to put a double slot gpu in there. What are my options for single slot phys x power. I would really wanted to use the 260 it looks so cool. Thanks for your time

Options i've found

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125285
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814125266
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130440
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121334
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150472
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130450
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121353
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814121354


----------



## Tator Tot

go for this Asus GT240


----------



## d0gZpAw

GT250 would be an awesome PhysX card, but generally the cost is too great to warrant a purchase especially to run the 16-or-so GPU-Accellerated PhysX titles.

Recently with 10.2 CCC, I have come across an issue where I cannot load the control panel at all--It comes up with the error message "ATI Catalyst Control Center cannot be started because the currently active GPU is not supported". Strange, because in previous driver versions, it would pop up the Control Center regardless, and you'd go to Display Properties (or display&desktop I forget now that I can't look), and just switch the adapter it sees to the ATi GPU.

Any way to get this back? Luckily I have a few profiles saved from 10.1, but I'm having to use MSI Afterburner primarily to access clock frequency on my HD5970. But this does not allow me to change AA/AF settings per application anymore, my only profile with AA/AF enabled at all is my rFactor profile, which is restricted to single GPU (no CatAI) to prevent frame tearing.

Thanks all, especially grunion who's provided the most insight in this thread so far.
d0gZpAw


----------



## grunion

I noticed the same thing, posted here.

Oh and you can still access the basic CCc functions through the tray icon, r'click.


----------



## Tator Tot

I haven't seen a fix for it yet.


----------



## d0gZpAw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I noticed the same thing, posted here.

Oh and you can still access the basic CCc functions through the tray icon, r'click.


Ah you come through again grunion.. That's how I load my profiles but I TOTALLY spaced that there are 3d options there too. Great, now I probably won't miss the CCC panel itself.


----------



## d0gZpAw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I haven't seen a fix for it yet.


Ok definately not a "FIX" per se, more of a functional workaround for now.. some in the thread report that 10.3 betas currently don't seem to have the issue.

Still wish nvidia cards wouldn't HOG the GPU1 no matter what bloody slot it's plugged into.


----------



## skunksmash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d0gZpAw* 
Ok definately not a "FIX" per se, more of a functional workaround for now.. some in the thread report that 10.3 betas currently don't seem to have the issue.

*Still wish nvidia cards wouldn't HOG the GPU1 no matter what bloody slot it's plugged into.*

this is the EXACT problem i have, the rig seems to think my NV card is the primary GPU, even-though its in the secondary x4 slot







(all GPU apps show the GTX260 as GPU1)

& when i boot the machine, i only get the post screen on the 2nd monitor, the 5900 only fires up when i enter windows..??


----------



## d0gZpAw

Hm, my post at least shows on the HD5970 primary display.. afterburner is the only app that reports my 5970 as GPU1 at all :/


----------



## skunksmash

my setup is very glitchy...... im gonna run it until i get my X48 board & then i'll go Tri-fire with another 5870


----------



## d0gZpAw

Oh, I tried the method in that video from the other thread.. enable extended desktop to nvidia, then disable it, then go to nvidia control panel, disable and then enable GPU PhysX.. should allow you to use PhysX without extended desktop!


----------



## zirgey

ive read all the posts it all looks fine and dandy but what if you have windows vista? the patch is only for 7 ;_;


----------



## DeaDLocK

I was wondering if this can be used with two ATi cards in crossfire.


----------



## fl0w3n

so what games support physX...i just ordered my 5870 and already have a gt240...i was planning on selling the 240 though


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana*


so what games support physX...i just ordered my 5870 and already have a gt240...i was planning on selling the 240 though


Not sure how often it's updates though.
http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html


----------



## xeross

so would this be possible without an nVidia card ?


----------



## whosloosin92

No you need a nvidia gpu.


----------



## Willage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xeross* 
so would this be possible without an nVidia card ?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *whosloosin92* 
No you need a nvidia gpu.

Correct, PhysX is Nvidia technology, it wont run on ATI Cards, and it wont work if your using ATI as your default GPU, what this patch does is rewrite the program to allow you to run it on an Nvidia GPU even though you have an ATI Card as the default card so you can use your ATI Card, and Nvidia Card as PhysX


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zirgey* 
ive read all the posts it all looks fine and dandy but what if you have windows vista? the patch is only for 7 ;_;

Windows Vista does not allow for multi drivers of the same type. Thus it won't work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK* 
I was wondering if this can be used with two ATi cards in crossfire.

Yes it can. As long as you have the PCIe space, you can do it. I've seen a few folks running 2 HD5770's + GT220 on a P55 board.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGHerijuana* 
so what games support physX...i just ordered my 5870 and already have a gt240...i was planning on selling the 240 though

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html

That's the official game list. They update as soon as games are announced with PhysX abilities.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xeross* 
so would this be possible without an nVidia card ?

Yes, if you got an old Ageia/BFG/Asus PPU Unit.


----------



## Hadenman

Just wanted to quickly post and say I got this to work with my HD5970 and a GT240 card:



















Very cool. 
Eat it TWIMTBP


----------



## Peteman990

****. The rumors were true... fcking Nvidia.

Had this working perfectly with my HD5970 and 9500GT... I took the nvidia card out for a while to test out my PSU thought it was causing issues.. so didn't use the nvidia card for physx in some months now.

Recently bought and installed Metro 2033 on Steam. Threw in the 9500GT which was working perfectly before, as tested by Fluidmark (Hardware Physx, yay!)

Well, this time around I loaded up Fluidmark and it said Software Physx no matter what I did. I re-installed from scratch, in safe-mode. Patched it w/ the Physx mod. Booted up again, ran into some issues with the mobo not recognizing etc. and the monitor not extending properly.

Finally got it working, hardware Physx w/ my HD5970! Woohoo!

Loaded up Metro 2033, said it was installing some Physx package. After that was done, Metro 2033 should have popped up and started loading but I got this error... "Physxloader.dll was not found" please re-install or some bullcrap.

Low and behold, went into Fluidmark again and Software Physx was enabled again!!! ARGHHH! Sneaky little f**kers over at Nvidia! ***!

Used the 195.62 drivers successfully until this happened. What a load of crap.

Thanks

-J

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You can fix DV physX, I did.

Delete the physX folder in the DV binaries, Also look for these libraries in the DV install, delete them.
physxdevice.dll
physxcore.dll

Uninstall the physX package and reinstall the package you wish to use.


I looked for anything Physx related in the Metro 2033 install, which appears to do similar.. installing another Physx package. There was an app in there for Physx 10.**.**** . Which I deleted so hopefully Steam won't try to automatically access that next time.

Now, to get Hardware Physx working again...


----------



## Peteman990

What do you know?

Had to re-install from scratch as I had feared.

Better yet, Metro 2033 will CTD as soon as it is launched now! Due to... who knows what. Does Metro 2033 NEED a more recent Physx pack to use its "Advanced Physx" ?

Ah, probably the wrong forum for this, but a heads up to anyone that doesn't want to spend "hours" setting this up again correctly.

EDIT:

After updating to 9.10.0222 ( the one Metro 2033 has to install,) Fluidmark now shows Software Physx. Reverting back to the latest 9.9.**** version, Hardware Physx works again.

****e, I really want to play Metro 2033, but I want Physx working with it even more!

Anybody been able to fix this situation up and get Physx working in Metro 2033?

Cheers

- I have nowhere else to ask, as I don't think this is officially allowed and I fear the new Physx version has done just that. Disabled Physx for us ATI users once again


----------



## yummybar

Can anyone help me??

so i followed the instructions:
install the ati drivers first -> plug in the nvidia card install the driver->install physx driver -> use patch.

and now when i boot up it says my primary video card is not an ati,

how do i fix this?


----------



## Jura55ic

Ok I have a 8800GT 256mb lying around what would be the Nvidia driver needed for this patch to work for me?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peteman990* 
What do you know?

Had to re-install from scratch as I had feared.

Better yet, Metro 2033 will CTD as soon as it is launched now! Due to... who knows what. Does Metro 2033 NEED a more recent Physx pack to use its "Advanced Physx" ?

Ah, probably the wrong forum for this, but a heads up to anyone that doesn't want to spend "hours" setting this up again correctly.

EDIT:

After updating to 9.10.0222 ( the one Metro 2033 has to install,) Fluidmark now shows Software Physx. Reverting back to the latest 9.9.**** version, Hardware Physx works again.

****e, I really want to play Metro 2033, but I want Physx working with it even more!

Anybody been able to fix this situation up and get Physx working in Metro 2033?

Cheers

- I have nowhere else to ask, as I don't think this is officially allowed and I fear the new Physx version has done just that. Disabled Physx for us ATI users once again









Is Metro2033 even Hardware PhysX enabled? It's not listed on their site. I don't have the game though so was just wondering.


----------



## gordesky1

hmm i was gonna do this also with my 5870 with my cousins xfx 9600gt which i was gona trade my old visiontec 4850 for his sense he said he wants a upgrade which the 4850 is better than the 9600gt but pretty much its just siting in my desk and figure that would save both of us money if we trade.

but is it really worth it? and will games like metro improved with it?

and also does it still work? not sure if nvidia blocked it out

i just don't want too get it and it be useless.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gordesky1*


hmm i was gonna do this also with my 5870 with my cousins xfx 9600gt which i was gona trade my old visiontec 4850 for his sense he said he wants a upgrade which the 4850 is better than the 9600gt but pretty much its just siting in my desk and figure that would save both of us money if we trade.

but is it really worth it? and will games like metro improved with it?

and also does it still work? not sure if nvidia blocked it out

i just don't want too get it and it be useless.


Well I just tried it with my cousins 8800gt. Working good so far. The only relevant games that use it are Batman AA, Mirror's Edge, and Metro2033. Vantage uses it too but that's really not that important other than benches.

Worth it? Not really since there's not enough games that use it that make it any good. It doesn't hurt to have it by using a cheap Nvidia card though.


----------



## grunion

For GPU PhysX to work in M2033, you must delete the physx installer from the m2033 installation, then uninstall the physx package, install the previous physx package.

Also do not use an NV driver newer than 195.62, as anything newer installs the newest physx package and is not supported by the patch.


----------



## gordesky1

so do you think its worth the trade? sense pretty much the 4850 is just collecting dust i do have another pcie computer that can use it but i also have a 4890 collecting dust too lol gonna pop that in that one.

i do have batman aa and metro2033 and mirrors edge haven't played much of all of them yet lol but wanted too start playing metro but fps can get low with just the 5870..

but will i see a nice performance increase with the phyx 9600gt with the phyx enable games?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gordesky1* 
so do you think its worth the trade? sense pretty much the 4850 is just collecting dust i do have another pcie computer that can use it but i also have a 4890 collecting dust too lol gonna pop that in that one.

i do have batman aa and metro2033 and mirrors edge haven't played much of all of them yet lol but wanted too start playing metro but fps can get low with just the 5870..

but will i see a nice performance increase with the phyx 9600gt with the phyx enable games?

Yes you will see a performance increase. In Batman AA for example I got 44min, 84 avg, 114 max with PhysX on High. Before without my 8800gt I was at like 10min 20 avg, 35 max or something.


----------



## gordesky1

ok cool that's what i wanted hear









so pretty much all i do is uninstall the physx drivers i have now which i installed theses when i installed metro PhysX_10.02.22_9.10.0222_SystemSoftware.exe too anything before that?

than pop in the card install the nvidia drivers 195.62 or older and than install the phyx drivers and its all good?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gordesky1*


ok cool that's what i wanted hear









so pretty much all i do is uninstall the physx drivers i have now which i installed theses when i installed metro PhysX_10.02.22_9.10.0222_SystemSoftware.exe too anything before that?

than pop in the card install the nvidia drivers 195.62 or older and than install the phyx drivers and its all good?


You have to install the physx patch, safemode normally.

I was wrong about the drivers, you can use the newest drivers.
Just remember to uninstall the updated physx package.


----------



## gordesky1

ok great didn't know you could use the new drivers too.

guess i do that trade than









thanks


----------



## soth7676

Is there a way I can do this with a vista OS as well?? I heard great things about windows 7, but I have a barracuda AC-1 sound card I have, and there are no drivers for it for windows 7... Will this patch work for vista or is there another patch I could use for vista 64??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soth7676* 
Is there a way I can do this with a vista OS as well?? I heard great things about windows 7, but I have a barracuda AC-1 sound card I have, and there are no drivers for it for windows 7... Will this patch work for vista or is there another patch I could use for vista 64??

Vista does not support multiple GPU's so no.

Though, Razer Barracuda AC-1 Vista 64bit drivers should work on Windows 7


----------



## grunion

Here's some ppu usage during Metro2033, gpu2 of course being my ppu.
The low portions are deaths.


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Vista does not support multiple GPU's so no.

Though, Razer Barracuda AC-1 Vista 64bit drivers should work on Windows 7

I didn't know vista drivers would work in windows 7... I do know that razer claims it is working on it...but since they dont make the card anymore..I sincerely doubt they are working very hard on it...


----------



## cordawg92

So wait. Let me see if I understand how this works. I already have my 5870 drivers installed... I have a spare 9800 gt lying around.. So All I have to do is install the 9800gt drivers, then run the patch and im good?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cordawg92*


So wait. Let me see if I understand how this works. I already have my 5870 drivers installed... I have a spare 9800 gt lying around.. So All I have to do is install the 9800gt drivers, then run the patch and im good?


Yes, just follow the instructions in the OP


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cordawg92*


So wait. Let me see if I understand how this works. I already have my 5870 drivers installed... I have a spare 9800 gt lying around.. So All I have to do is install the 9800gt drivers, then run the patch and im good?


yes.....i'm curently using ATI 10.3 with NV 197.13 and PhysX 9.10 in Metro 2033.......follow the instructions in the mod


----------



## Yvese

Anyone else getting CTD's using this? Ever since I installed my 8800gt for PhysX I've had CTD's in TF2 and BC2







.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Anyone else getting CTD's using this? Ever since I installed my 8800gt for PhysX I've had CTD's in TF2 and BC2







.


Nope

Is your GT overclocked?


----------



## Gib007

So if I don't have ANY NVIDIA card at all (I just have a 5870 card), would this work?
From the OP, I get the feeling it's meant for people like me, in that sense.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gib007*


So if I don't have ANY NVIDIA card at all (I just have a 5870 card), would this work?
From the OP, I get the feeling it's meant for people like me, in that sense.


You need an nVidia 8 series or higher GPU. But yes this will work.


----------



## Gib007

(deleted post - nevermind!







)


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Nope

Is your GT overclocked?


Nope. Aside from the fact it's a BFG 8800gt OC, it's at its stock settings.

I've noticed I can't get in CCC now too. It says "ATI Catalyst Control Center cannot be started because the currently active GPU is not supported"

Weird. Fluidmark, Vantage, and Batman: AA all show massive gains with PhysX on.

EDIT: Also noticed GPU load on my 8800gt doesn't budge at all from the above programs/game even if it's working


----------



## scottcomp

Okay,
So right now I have an ASUS 5870,
and I currently want Physx and plan to follow this method but have found myself asking a few questions before I go out and buy a card just for this,

1. Will putting this card, ASUS EN8400GS Silent/P/512M GeForce 8400 GS 512MB (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-360-_-Product) decrease the performance of my 5870?

2. Will the GPU of the card (Nvidia card) actually be fuctioning or is this just put into the system so that something will be of Nvidia architecture and allow you to enable Physx?

3. How will this react to DX11 already being installed in my system as this card only supports DX10?

Thanks.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Nope. Aside from the fact it's a BFG 8800gt OC, it's at its stock settings.

I've noticed I can't get in CCC now too. It says "ATI Catalyst Control Center cannot be started because the currently active GPU is not supported"

Weird. Fluidmark, Vantage, and Batman: AA all show massive gains with PhysX on.

EDIT: Also noticed GPU load on my 8800gt doesn't budge at all from the above programs/game even if it's working










i had the same issue......it's because your nVidia gpu is primary in the display manager......meaning that it desktop 1......you ati card needs to be desktop 1 for CCC to work.......reinstall both drivers........first ati, then nvidia


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


i had the same issue......it's because your nVidia gpu is primary in the display manager......meaning that it desktop 1......you ati card needs to be desktop 1 for CCC to work.......reinstall both drivers........first ati, then nvidia


Well that fixed it thanks. Still have CTD's though. I also started artifacting like crazy in BC2. I removed the 8800gt and things went back to normal. Shame









I guess it's my motherboard or something. Whatever it is it doesn't like the two cards playing together


----------



## Vlasov_581

it's not your board........i had a similar setup before with a Q9550,Maximus Formula,my 4870X2 with the GSO and it worked just fine.......except that was with ATI 9.12,NV 190.62 drivers and PhysX Mod 1.01


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581* 
it's not your board........i had a similar setup before with a Q9550,Maximus Formula,my 4870X2 with the GSO and it worked just fine.......except that was with ATI 9.12,NV 190.62 drivers and PhysX Mod 1.01

I don't know what it could be then. I mean in BC2 I was getting seriously terrible artifacts. So bad it seemed that my card busted. I don't know how a 2nd card not connected through CF could do that. The 8800gt was just sitting there idle


----------



## mikelangelo11

Hi, I just picked up Mirror's Edge on Steam and found it unplayable with my dedicated Ageia PhysX card, I don't know if the card is just too weak to handle the game or if the game just isn't detecting it and offloading the PhysX onto the CPU or what. Anyway I was looking around the internet.for a solution to my issue and found that people have actually got GeForce cards working as dedicated PhysX cards while using a Radeon as the primary Graphics card in Windows 7.Has anyone here tried this on Windows 7, and how did it work out?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikelangelo11*


Hi, I just picked up Mirror's Edge on Steam and found it unplayable with my dedicated Ageia PhysX card, I don't know if the card is just too weak to handle the game or if the game just isn't detecting it and offloading the PhysX onto the CPU or what. Anyway I was looking around the internet.for a solution to my issue and found that people have actually got GeForce cards working as dedicated PhysX cards while using a Radeon as the primary Graphics card in Windows 7.Has anyone here tried this on Windows 7, and how did it work out?


Mirror's edge has presented some problems with this method. But that's what this thread is about.

Read the OP and you'll see how it's done.

EDIT: Go to your User CP at the top of the page, and on the left hand collum go to "Add System" and add in your system specs.

I doubt it's the PPU, but the settings you're using in game that are too much for your GPU.


----------



## Velathawen

Edit - Played around with it a bit more, somehow got it working. +rep!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikelangelo11*


Hi, I just picked up Mirror's Edge on Steam and found it unplayable with my dedicated Ageia PhysX card, I don't know if the card is just too weak to handle the game or if the game just isn't detecting it and offloading the PhysX onto the CPU or what. Anyway I was looking around the internet.for a solution to my issue and found that people have actually got GeForce cards working as dedicated PhysX cards while using a Radeon as the primary Graphics card in Windows 7.Has anyone here tried this on Windows 7, and how did it work out?


Mirrors edge takes a little more tweaking, I had the same problem with both my NV/NV and ATI/NV set up.
What worked for me, link.
For some reason physx keeps running on the cpu until you delete those files.


----------



## antuk15

Got my 8800GT installed with my 4890, followed the guide, Have PhysX check box enabled.

Running fluid mark with or without it make no difference though


----------



## antuk15

Just run a PhysX demo with MSI afterburner OSD enabled showing GPU load and there's no load at all on the 8800GT


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *antuk15*


Just run a PhysX demo with MSI afterburner OSD enabled showing GPU load and there's no load at all on the 8800GT

















Run fluidmark, tells you right at the top if you're using hardware or software physx.

Also you'll have to bump the clock speed up on your ppu a little before msi will give readings.


----------



## antuk15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Run fluidmark, tells you right at the top if you're using hardware or software physx.

Also you'll have to bump the clock speed up on your ppu a little before msi will give readings.


I got it working









Just install all the PhysX games you want, uninstall PhysX drivers from the control panel and then install an older version + patch and job done









And what you meen bump clocks up before MSI will give readings?

Never mind, got it reading, 8800GT only loads max at 35%, What a waste


----------



## Hapz

right i cant get this to work properly

5770 primary, but shows as gpu 2 in msi and everest

8800gs physx is enabled, fluidmark shows hardware physx

just casue 2 starts with a really odd resolution and i cant correct it

also 3d mark doesnt show any improvements either, i always seem to get ~16k for my cpu weather Physx is hardware or software


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hapz*


right i cant get this to work properly

5770 primary, but shows as gpu 2 in msi and everest

8800gs physx is enabled, fluidmark shows hardware physx

just casue 2 starts with a really odd resolution and i cant correct it

also 3d mark doesnt show any improvements either, i always seem to get ~16k for my cpu weather Physx is hardware or software


JC2 does not use physx, JC2 makes Cuda calls and is forced to run on the Cuda capable card.
You'll have to disable your NV card to play JC2.


----------



## Hapz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


JC2 does not use physx, JC2 makes Cuda calls and is forced to run on the Cuda capable card.
You'll have to disable your NV card to play JC2.


i see, ahh well no problem, cheers


----------



## Hapz

ok right well i got Batman AA installed today, and the game just crashes when hardware physx is enabled

i know its working because it doesnt give me any errors, when changing physx levels


----------



## Hapz

wooo got it working properly, dunno how just driver sweeper reinstalled all drivers again works a treat


----------



## doc2142

This doesn't work with me, I do everything right and after I extend my desktop I right click and I see the nVidia control panel and when I click on that it gives me a prompt of what you want basic or advanced, well I pick advanced then nothing happens, I try again but this time the prompt doesn't even show up and still nothing happens.

Any Idea how to fix this?


----------



## Hapz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


This doesn't work with me, I do everything right and after I extend my desktop I right click and I see the nVidia control panel and when I click on that it gives me a prompt of what you want basic or advanced, well I pick advanced then nothing happens, I try again but this time the prompt doesn't even show up and still nothing happens.

Any Idea how to fix this?


i would go about removing everything driver related and trying again

ive also ccome accross another problem, Mirror's Edge finally found my copy installed it latest patch the lot, and everytime Physx is involved, the game crawls to like 7 or 8 fps from >60

i cant work out whats up!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hapz*


i would go about removing everything driver related and trying again

ive also ccome accross another problem, Mirror's Edge finally found my copy installed it latest patch the lot, and everytime Physx is involved, the game crawls to like 7 or 8 fps from >60

i cant work out whats up!


Sounds like PhysX is running on your CPU instead of your GPU (PPU technically.)

Try what Grunion did: Linku


----------



## Hapz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Sounds like PhysX is running on your CPU instead of your GPU (PPU technically.)

Try what Grunion did: Linku 


no way is it running on CPU, my E5200 @ 3GHz and 4870, maxed the game out, my i5 @3.6Ghz should handle it alright

ill try that see how it goes and report back


----------



## Hapz

nope, still does the same, but the drop in FPS only occurs when hardware physx is enabled
argh :'(


----------



## Hapz

got it working wooo, what it is, the latest Physx software has a bug when ATi is present

Fix is here!


----------



## torquejunky

OK, so I'm a noob to PhysX, and have a couple quick questions...
I scored a couple 20" Samsungs on Craigslist for dirt cheap and want to run them with the 20" I already have.

I can get a GTX 250 for the same price/less than active display port adapter.
I can use the GTX card to run PhysX and a 3rd display correct?
Will it give me more headaches than its worth?
IOW should I just get an adapter or cheap 5xxx card to run the 3rd display?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torquejunky*


OK, so I'm a noob to PhysX, and have a couple quick questions...
I scored a couple 20" Samsungs on Craigslist for dirt cheap and want to run them with the 20" I already have.

I can get a GTX 250 for the same price/less than active display port adapter.
I can use the GTX card to run PhysX and a 3rd display correct?
Will it give me more headaches than its worth?
IOW should I just get an adapter or cheap 5xxx card to run the 3rd display?


You can run Soft-THTG

But you will need a low end HD5000 card (HD5350) for the extra monitor ability.

As for if that'll work with PhysX enabled? Can't say for sure, but it should.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You can run Soft-THTG

But you will need a low end HD5000 card (HD5350) for the extra monitor ability.

As for if that'll work with PhysX enabled? Can't say for sure, but it should.


So (in theory) I could run 2 displays off my 5850, and a third display of another card using this software, and if that card was able to run Physx, I could do that with the patch...?

Seems like a lot of variables whereas the appropriate adapter would just work....how well does that program work BTW?
The game list is uhhhh a bit dated...


----------



## torquejunky

sorry duplicate post...


----------



## Tator Tot

I've never used Soft THTG. So I don't really know...

I would just get the adapter personally.


----------



## linkin93

link is infected:

Worm/AutoRun.IW

AVG 9.0 Internet Security...

check it please?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


link is infected:

Worm/AutoRun.IW

AVG 9.0 Internet Security...

check it please?


False Alarm

Microsoft AV
Avast
Avira
ClamWIN
& Norton say clean


----------



## torquejunky

Well for now, I got the 2nd monitor up and running, but the 3rd is just begging to get in the action....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I've never used Soft THTG. So I don't really know...

I would just get the adapter personally.


That's what I'm leaning towards, gonna sleep on it.


----------



## kiwwanna

So do I need to use a bridge for the new card if say I already have 2 5870's? or does the Nvidia install just on its own..


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


So do I need to use a bridge for the new card if say I already have 2 5870's? or does the Nvidia install just on its own..


Bridge, you mean drivers?
Yes install NV drivers, just remember to uninstall the PhysX package that the new drivers installs.
You have to manually install a supported PhysX package.


----------



## ALIGN

Ok got my PhysX working on a 8800gt but my ati ccc won`t start any ideas ?


----------



## stormcrow

got 2 questions:

1.) i want to know if the type of ram (ddr3 vs ddr5) will have an impact on the performance of the physx card. i'm thinking it won't, but i just want to know for sure. what do you guys think?

2.) will overclocking the physx card help boost its performance at handling physics? i know i'm only raising the ROP and shader clocks, so it's not actually adding SPs (which does the physx) in, but will that boost its performance anyway?


----------



## Tator Tot

1.) No it won't.

2.) Yeah, shader clock is the important one.


----------



## stormcrow

^ oh ok. so shader clock does have an effect. thanks for that!

+rep too


----------



## nascasho

Anyone know if the patch works with the 197.17's or 197.13WHQL's?


----------



## gordesky1

did anyone get phyx too work with metro 2033?

im not really sure if mine is working but i know its now smoother when i blow stuff up.

but it seems not too be doing too much activity with the 240gt

im using physx 9.09.1112 which is older than the ones that came with metro 2033

i tried older ones but metro just kept crashing on the splash screen at start up.

pretty much every other physx game works but not really sure if metro is even tho it is a bit smoother.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*


Anyone know if the patch works with the 197.17's or 197.13WHQL's?


It should, 1.02 should work on all 19x.xx drivers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gordesky1*


did anyone get phyx too work with metro 2033?

im not really sure if mine is working but i know its now smoother when i blow stuff up.

but it seems not too be doing too much activity with the 240gt

im using physx 9.09.1112 which is older than the ones that came with metro 2033

i tried older ones but metro just kept crashing on the splash screen at start up.

pretty much every other physx game works but not really sure if metro is even tho it is a bit smoother.


Open up GPUz, and look if you've got GPU load on your GT240.


----------



## gordesky1

hmm when playing it doesint show any gpu load but the temps are going up on the 240gt and the mrmoy used is going up and teh clocks are in full 3d mode too.

but the gpu mode aint going higher than 0


----------



## Tator Tot

It sounds like the load sensor is bugged then. But obviously it's being used.


----------



## gordesky1

ya without the 240gt usely when i blow stuff up it would lag down too the low digits but with the 240gt it doesn't do that anymore so i guess its working even tho im still getting kinda low fps but more playable than before fps is around 20s and 30s but that's with everything maxed even with dof.


----------



## Tator Tot

PhysX will kill your FPS no matter what, even on an NV/NV situation. Nothing you can do about that.


----------



## gordesky1

oh didn't know that cause on batman and other physx enable games it improved my fps.

but metro is more of a hardware pusher than those games.

but metro is more playable than before i just had my 5870 sense i got alot of slowdowns and that low fps when i threw a bomb.

so far i don't see under 20fps ever sense i install the phyx nvidia card so i guess its working the way it should be.

does my fps look right tho?

i have everything maxed even dx11 with both tessellation and dof on and 1920x1200 and the fps i see is min so far is 20s avg is high 20s and 30s and max i see problee around 40s and maybe sometimes 50s.


----------



## Tehrawk

Just spent 6 hours today trying to get this to work on my system. Using a 9600gt.

First of all I decided to Dremel the card. Because I wanted it to sit snugly in my computer, and the northbridge is in the way of my x4 PCIE slot.


















The card still works great. And because of the extra length in the x4 slot, it sits nice and snug.

Due to my other PCIE slots being covered/taken up by my 5850's. The x4 slot is my only option. But my BIOS picks up this slot as having my main graphics card. So nothing is displayed through my ATI cards until my computer boots to Windows.

Fluidmark works fine. I could run Metro2033 using Physx. I could not get CCC to run though. Unless I disabled the Nvidia card, through device manager.

Does anyone know how to change the display adapter priority in Windows? If I could change that it might be worth it (To get access to CCC). I could live without seeing the boot process.

I read pretty much the whole thread, and searched Google. But I didn't find anyone having similar issues to me. Maybe someone will find this useful.


----------



## TheLaw

Mirrors Edge automatically installed PhysX on my machine and it works as far as I am concerned.


----------



## TheLaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*


Just spent 6 hours today trying to get this to work on my system. Using a 9600gt.

First of all I decided to Dremel the card. Because I wanted it to sit snugly in my computer, and the northbridge is in the way of my x4 PCIE slot.

The card still works great. And because of the extra length in the x4 slot, it sits nice and snug.

Due to my other PCIE slots being covered/taken up by my 5850's. The x4 slot is my only option. But my BIOS picks up this slot as having my main graphics card. So nothing is displayed through my ATI cards until my computer boots to Windows.

Fluidmark works fine. I could run Metro2033 using Physx. I could not get CCC to run though. Unless I disabled the Nvidia card, through device manager.

Does anyone know how to change the display adapter priority in Windows? If I could change that it might be worth it (To get access to CCC). I could live without seeing the boot process.

I read pretty much the whole thread, and searched Google. But I didn't find anyone having similar issues to me. Maybe someone will find this useful.


Whooaa....So originally it was a x16 card and you dremeled out some of the connectors and its actually working in a x4 slot? That's pretty awesome if thats true. I wonder if I could do the same with a x1 slot. ^^

Make a guide!


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehrawk* 
Just spent 6 hours today trying to get this to work on my system. Using a 9600gt.

First of all I decided to Dremel the card. Because I wanted it to sit snugly in my computer, and the northbridge is in the way of my x4 PCIE slot.

I saw that and I thought "There's someone who owns a P6T Deluxe". And I was right. Interesting work.


----------



## gordesky1

hmm i just tried Mirror's Edge and phys x is int working it doesn't give me a message about its not supported but when i have it enable it doesn't put any load on the 240gt and the clocks is in low 2d and im getting like 5fps when they shoot threw the glass and it flys everywhere.

is it working for anyone else? i just dont get it sense every other physx games works.


----------



## nascasho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gordesky1* 
hmm i just tried Mirror's Edge and phys x is int working it doesn't give me a message about its not supported but when i have it enable it doesn't put any load on the 240gt and the clocks is in low 2d and im getting like 5fps when they shoot threw the glass and it flys everywhere.

is it working for anyone else? i just dont get it sense every other physx games works.

Go in your Mirror's Edge Folder, delete PhysxCore.dll and PhysxDevice.dll . If you have a PhysxLocal folder as well, delete that too. See if that works.


----------



## gordesky1

wow that did it







thanks nascasho

now its nice and smoothy


----------



## Roxxas049

Mine works now too, got an 8800gt to go with my 5870, got about 2k more points in vantage. I cannot get fluidmark to run tho, no idea why, and I don't want to uninstall all my microsoft visual c++ stuff, need that for other things.

Also when I do run a physx enabled game (borderlands) and I tab out for gpu-z I see the memory being used but no gpu loading going on, what's up with that?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*


Mine works now too, got an 8800gt to go with my 5870, got about 2k more points in vantage. I cannot get fluidmark to run tho, no idea why, and I don't want to uninstall all my microsoft visual c++ stuff, need that for other things.

Also when I do run a physx enabled game (borderlands) and I tab out for gpu-z I see the memory being used but no gpu loading going on, what's up with that?


GPUZ has some issues tracking GPU load when the card is just being used for PhysX.

I think there may be a fix for that, but I cannot recall for sure.

For Fluidmark, is it throwing up any errors?


----------



## Roxxas049

I get the side by side error same as fearlessleader.


----------



## NoGuru

I may try this tomorrow with my 9600 GT.


----------



## NoGuru

Sorry for the double post, I wanted to bump it so it will be seen.

So here is my experiment. I have an 9600 GT sitting around, but I have only two PCI-E connectors on my PSU which are taken up by my 5850. I have an extra PSU sitting around, and plan on jump starting it to power the 9600 GT and run it as Phsysx. Will it work?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sorry for the double post, I wanted to bump it so it will be seen.

So here is my experiment. I have an 9600 GT sitting around, but I have only two PCI-E connectors on my PSU which are taken up by my 5850. I have an extra PSU sitting around, and plan on jump starting it to power the 9600 GT and run it as Phsysx. Will it work?


I don't see why not.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I don't see why not.


Thanks, sometimes I just need some reassurance.


----------



## NoGuru

So I have Windows7 64 bit version 6.1, does this mean it won't work? I have been trying all day and the patch will not install.


----------



## Roxxas049

I had to use 10.2 ati drivers and 191.07 nvidia drivers to get mine to work, make sure you do the patch in safe mode, then after rebooting detect the virtual monitor that the nvidia card is on, then extend the desktop across the monitor, that last one was the thing I missed.

Also I noticed that you overclock your 5850, make sure if it's software oc that you turn that off while patching (afterburner, overdrive etc...)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Sorry for the double post, I wanted to bump it so it will be seen.

So here is my experiment. I have an 9600 GT sitting around, but I have only two PCI-E connectors on my PSU which are taken up by my 5850. I have an extra PSU sitting around, and plan on jump starting it to power the 9600 GT and run it as Phsysx. Will it work?


Yeah it will work. Though, low load circumstances can be hard on PSU's, it would be better if you had a 2 x Molex to 6 Pin converter and ran it off your PSU. That's up to you though.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah it will work. Though, low load circumstances can be hard on PSU's, it would be better if you had a 2 x Molex to 6 Pin converter and ran it off your PSU. That's up to you though.


I have tried everything in the book to get the patch to install, and it just won't. Any ideas?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I have tried everything in the book to get the patch to install, and it just won't. Any ideas?


You said you're using Windows 7 x64 6.1, does that mean RC or RTM? As that could be an issue


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You said you're using Windows 7 x64 6.1, does that mean RC or RTM? As that could be an issue


It's not the RC, but it's not been registered yet.
Keep getting the File pattern or what ever it's called. Even in safe mode and explorer exe terminated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Did you use 10.2 ati drivers and 191.07 nvidia drivers?

Also, did you make sure to shut down all the nv***.exe stuff?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Did you use 10.2 ati drivers and 191.07 nvidia drivers?

Also, did you make sure to shut down all the nv***.exe stuff?


I used 10.3 ATI drivers, and I tried severl Nivida drivers but not 191.07
Do you think I should try both of those?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I used 10.3 ATI drivers, and I tried severl Nivida drivers but not 191.07
Do you think I should try both of those?


I know that set works specifically so yes give them a whirl.

It could be the 10.3's as I have not tried them yet.

I actually had to take out my PhysX card (9800GT) because it died on me when an old PSU blew and I just sent it off to RMA (with EVGA) so I can't even try 10.3's or 10.4's


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I know that set works specifically so yes give them a whirl.

It could be the 10.3's as I have not tried them yet.

I actually had to take out my PhysX card (9800GT) because it died on me when an old PSU blew and I just sent it off to RMA (with EVGA) so I can't even try 10.3's or 10.4's


Bummer.
Okay, I'll give them a try tomorrow, got to go slug some beers


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Bummer.
Okay, I'll give them a try tomorrow, got to go slug some beers










I feel ya man. Watchin Otto vs Pits (Senators vs Penguins) tonight. Drinking my Guinness. Good times









All I have to say is "Go GO BLACK & GOLD!"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What driver version do i need the the nvidia card. Also is the ATi card fine with 10.3 for this mod?


----------



## Tator Tot

As said early, we know if you use 10.2 ati drivers and 191.07 nvidia drivers, that it'll work.

So that would be my suggestion. I do not know about the 10.3's or 10.4's. Nor am I aware of later drivers.


----------



## Hapz

i dunno weather this has been answered before, couldnt see it, but how would i over clock the nvidia card, as furmark wont use it to render so cant test stability


----------



## Reactions

If I buy a new i7 PC with an ATI HD5970, will I benefit from running a GTX 260 in PhysX with the 5970?


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reactions*


If I buy a new i7 PC with an ATI HD5970, will I benefit from running a GTX 260 in PhysX with the 5970?


On physx capable games yes because without the nvidia card in there, either the physx is handled by the cpu or not installed at all. and cpu's don't handle physx all that well.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I feel ya man. Watchin Otto vs Pits (Senators vs Penguins) tonight. Drinking my Guinness. Good times









All I have to say is "Go GO BLACK & GOLD!"


The Black & Tans got me bad! My head is going boom BOOM boom BOOM.

Anyway, I must be missing something. 9600 GT is installed, boot in safe mode, uninstall all Nivida drivers reboot into safe, install 191.07, try and patch file...........File pattern missing.









I have two patch's, and tried both to no avail. I bench for team OCN on HwBot, and can really use the points this would boost me.

I think I must be insane because I try over and over. Please help me figure out what is wrong.


----------



## Tator Tot

Have you done Driver sweeper and such to make sure everything's gone?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Have you done Driver sweeper and such to make sure everything's gone?


No, but I don't think it's that. Just can't get the patch to install correctly. I know where your at, and it should only take you about 8 and a half hours to get here








I may try the driver sweeper, but I have attempted this soooo maany times.

Humm, I might give it a go on my bench OS W7.


----------



## NoGuru

Well I installed my Bench W7 and got it to work, but I could not OC my card for some reason. Every time I tried it lowered my FPS. So I give, lol.
Thanks for the help Tator.


----------



## torquejunky

Anyone tried this with a fermi card yet?
have one arriving tomorrow, thought I would try it out just for fun...


----------



## torquejunky

OK, I got it working, but my core clocks (on ATI---2d clocks) drop out after about 25-30 seconds of FluidMark. Suggestions??


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torquejunky* 
OK, I got it working, but my core clocks (on ATI---2d clocks) drop out after about 25-30 seconds of FluidMark. Suggestions??

With the 470 as a PPU?

Likely means the patch is not fully functional with the newest NV drivers.
I'm assuming you installed the latest nv driver with Fermi support, that driver also installs the latest unsupported physx package.


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
With the 470 as a PPU?

Likely means the patch is not fully functional with the newest NV drivers.
I'm assuming you installed the latest nv driver with Fermi support, that driver also installs the latest unsupported physx package.

Yes 470 as PPU, just playing around with it for a bit before I swap and do some testing to see which card is for me.

I'm running nvidia driver 197.41, patch said it was successful and it works in Vantage(though thats not a long test). Whats weird about Fluidmark is that the 470 keeps working fine, but for some reason the 5850 usage % drops out and of course the clocks follow.

Someone posted up how he got his 4xx card working as PPU for ATI main GPU but they nerfed all the links and he hasn't responded top my PMs...

If I uninstall physx that came with these drivers, where can I get the older version???


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *torquejunky*


Yes 470 as PPU, just playing around with it for a bit before I swap and do some testing to see which card is for me.

I'm running nvidia driver 197.41, patch said it was successful and it works in Vantage(though thats not a long test). Whats weird about Fluidmark is that the 470 keeps working fine, but for some reason the 5850 usage % drops out and of course the clocks follow.

Someone posted up how he got his 4xx card working as PPU for ATI main GPU but they nerfed all the links and he hasn't responded top my PMs...

If I uninstall physx that came with these drivers, where can I get the older version???


Here, you also need to delete the physx installer from the Metro folder or it will try to install the new package again.
I may try the 5870/470 combo at a later date.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Thiers a new version of pysx mod out that fixes the timebomb issue and metro 2033 should work right now.
http://physxinfo.com/news/2789/hybri...-03-available/


----------



## trippinonprozac

hey guys

I recently got hybrid physx working with my crossfire x 5850 setup and an MSI gt240. Used the latest Nvidia drivers, along with the 1.2 physx patch and the latest physx drivers.

the patch worked fine and I successfully expanded my desktop to the nvidia card.

I ran fluid mark to test and found that GPU physx was turned on. Everything looked great and then 20 or so seconds into the test my framerate went from around 600 fps to around 6 fps!!

I have no idea whats going on but it was like physx just stopped working mid benchmark.

anyone have any ideas? new nvidia drivers not hybrid physx friendly?


----------



## Tehrawk

It doesn't work with the latest Nvidia drivers. Just use some older drivers, there is no need to get the latest, you will see no benefit. 195.62 worked well for me.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

it does work with latest driver if you use 1.03 i just used it but i need a older driver to fold with.


----------



## Elblonko

About to give this a whirl on my rig, I have Crossfire 5770's OC'ed to 950/1350

Gonna huck my old GTS 350 in the bottom slot and try and get phsyx running. Hopefully I don't have the driver issues some are having...


----------



## Elblonko

Ok question so i just installed the Nvidia drivers then the physx patch.
I went into the nvidia control pannel and enabled physx.

Is that all you need to do, is it working because I didnt get an error message? On the Nvidia physx control page it says enabled and its using the GPU for physx processing. If thats all you needed to do, that was super easy and thank you for making such a wonderful patch.

Running 3d Mark hopefully it works


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
Ok question so i just installed the Nvidia drivers then the physx patch.
I went into the nvidia control pannel and enabled physx.

Is that all you need to do, is it working because I didnt get an error message? On the Nvidia physx control page it says enabled and its using the GPU for physx processing. If thats all you needed to do, that was super easy and thank you for making such a wonderful patch.

Running 3d Mark hopefully it works

Yes, that's all you should need to do.

Run Fluidmark to see how well your PhysX setup is performing.

In some games, you may need to delete the newer PhysX packages they install and install new ones.


----------



## Elblonko

Cross that bridge when I get there, running afterburners "Kumbustion test" They left so little space between 2ndgpu and 3rdGPU my number 2 cant get air and went up 6C 69C at load to 75C at load


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
Cross that bridge when I get there, running afterburners "Kumbustion test" They left so little space between 2ndgpu and 3rdGPU my number 2 cant get air and went up 6C 69C at load to 75C at load

That's warm, but within safe limits.

Also:

*UPDATED OP with Newest PhysX Patch and some other bits.*


----------



## grunion

New patch nice, I assume this is for the new PhysX package?


----------



## kiwwanna

So I have 2 monitors, does this work all the same for me. Another guide I seen said you need one monitor hoocked up to ati and one to nvidia card..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yep one that came with metro 2033 and fixes the timebomb they put in the 195 and up drivers.


----------



## Elblonko

So my FutureMark Crashed in on the 3rd test not sure why yet.

I went back and just ran FutureMarks "Physx" Test and did see a marked improvement there. Will keep trying to determine whats causeing the crash in the middle of futureMark, It did not do this before my Physx install.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
New patch nice, I assume this is for the new PhysX package?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
yep one that came with metro 2033 and fixes the timebomb they put in the 195 and up drivers.

Yeah this is supposed to work with more recent drivers. I haven't tested it yet, but I have not yet been able to test this. Like I said before, I had a PSU kill off two GPU's and I just recently sent them off for RMA.

My 8800GT & HD5770 PCS+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
So I have 2 monitors, does this work all the same for me. Another guide I seen said you need one monitor hoocked up to ati and one to nvidia card..

No, you just need to extend your display to the nvidia GPU. But you do not actually need a monitor connected.

I'm not sure about using Eyefinity yet. As I haven't been able to test that.


----------



## Elblonko

The fluidmarks im seeing only run on windows xp or vista, is there a version that i can run on windows 7. If so linkage?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
The fluidmarks im seeing only run on windows xp or vista, is there a version that i can run on windows 7. If so linkage?

Vista one will run on Win7.


----------



## kiwwanna

Where does it give direction on how to expand to nvidia GPU? Usually I'm quicker on these things.. feelin a bit noobish here.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yeah this is supposed to work with more recent drivers. I haven't tested it yet, but I have not yet been able to test this. Like I said before, I had a PSU kill off two GPU's and I just recently sent them off for RMA.

My 8800GT & HD5770 PCS+


It worked for me i tested it with latest drivers and my 3dmark vantage score went from 19k to 22k but i couldnt fold with new drivers so i went back to older 195.34 drivers.


----------



## Elblonko

Ok so how do these results look

3D mark before Physx card.









3D Mark After Physx card









FluidMark









One question with the fluid mark, it still states that my radeon is the renderer

Also how got can a radeon 5770 get before i should worry, 3D mark pushed it to 85C that lack of air between card 2 and 3 is KILLING me


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Where does it give direction on how to expand to nvidia GPU? Usually I'm quicker on these things.. feelin a bit noobish here.


This should get you going. http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/5860...-play-ati.html


----------



## kiwwanna

Ok so I got it to work, fliudmark finally shgows hardware based. THe patch also worked for once. I had 3 displays enabled one being nvidia card though nothing was connected so I disabled it and now just my 2 monitors from my main card and its still working so YAH!

*This is with the newest drivers nvidia 197.45 AMD 10.3 Patch. 1.03


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kiwwanna* 
Where does it give direction on how to expand to nvidia GPU? Usually I'm quicker on these things.. feelin a bit noobish here.

Right click Desktop > Screen Resolution > Detect > Greyed out monitor appears > Select > Expand

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
It worked for me i tested it with latest drivers and my 3dmark vantage score went from 19k to 22k but i couldnt fold with new drivers so i went back to older 195.34 drivers.

Couldn't fold on the ATi or NV GPU? Or both?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Elblonko* 
Ok so how do these results look
One question with the fluid mark, it still states that my radeon is the renderer

Also how got can a radeon 5770 get before i should worry, 3D mark pushed it to 85C that lack of air between card 2 and 3 is KILLING me

Results looks good.

Fluidmark lists your primary display adapter as the renderer no matter what. Even on NV NV setups.

And a Radeon HD5770 can go up to 90*C just fine.

Though, I would suggest trying to add a fan blowing on the GPU's or soemthing to increase airflow.


----------



## Elblonko

Shortly after that post when running Kumbustion to find my stable range. I cut the climb off at 87C because it didn't seem to level.

My GPU 2 fan controller stopped responding to the Incriment gradient I had for it shortly after this. Next it stopped responding/recognizing all together. My crossfire showed healthy but everything said I only had 1 GPU.

Took all my GPU's out ran the "broken" one and it was just fine. Reuped my crossfire, displayed both card in afterburner but when running stability tests only tested one GPU

After all this I rolledback my computer to pre Nvidia phsyx drivers. and it now runs peachy again. Not sure what errors were really going on here but the drivers were not happy.


----------



## sexybastard

just got a 9800GT to do some physx processing. Just wanted to confirm that if fluidmark says hardware physx then everthing is working correctly?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
just got a 9800GT to do some physx processing. Just wanted to confirm that if fluidmark says hardware physx then everthing is working correctly?

In addition to "Hardware PhysX" displayed, run FRAPs and Fluidmark... make sure the FPS don't suddently drop to 5-7FPS


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
just got a 9800GT to do some physx processing. Just wanted to confirm that if fluidmark says hardware physx then everthing is working correctly?

Yes, but as Duckie said, there can be a problem if you get a drop in FPS.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
In addition to "Hardware PhysX" displayed, run FRAPs and Fluidmark... make sure the FPS don't suddently drop to 5-7FPS

nice. look like its working fine. around 140fps average although it started at like 500fps but was averaging around 110fps after the beginning. this was with default settings.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


nice. look like its working fine. around 140fps average although it started at like 500fps but was averaging around 110fps after the beginning. this was with default settings.



Yup, I got about the same with a GT240.

If it drops to 7FPS around 40% mark, NVIDIA's new block is still in place.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Yup, I got about the same with a GT240.

If it drops to 7FPS around 40% mark, NVIDIA's new block is still in place.


Mine never droped that low using the 1.03 patch.


----------



## sexybastard

okay so I am playing mirrors edge and I have physx enabled but its really laggy. i have my stuff set up correctly according to fluidmark so is it just that mirrors that can't detect a different card to do physx?

when I disable physx my frames don't go below 60fps but with it on it goes to 30fps


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sexybastard* 
okay so I am playing mirrors edge and I have physx enabled but its really laggy. i have my stuff set up correctly according to fluidmark so is it just that mirrors that can't detect a different card to do physx?

when I disable physx my frames don't go below 60fps but with it on it goes to 30fps









try this
http://www.overclock.net/7948108-post19.html


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


try this 
http://www.overclock.net/7948108-post19.html


that worked perfectly!

thanks for the help. appreciate it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


that worked perfectly!

thanks for the help. appreciate it.


No problem man


----------



## billyford

Wow I had no idea that you could do this Im in. I have a 9600gt and have access to a 9800gtx. JUst wondering if it would make a difference between which card I used I am gonna run it with a 5870


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billyford*


Wow I had no idea that you could do this Im in. I have a 9600gt and have access to a 9800gtx. JUst wondering if it would make a difference between which card I used I am gonna run it with a 5870


Yes, the 9800GTX will give you higher frames. But it depends on the game.

Mirror's Edge & UT3 (my prime 2 for PhysX) do not have much of a benefit over a 9600GSO to a GTS 250 (essentially a faster clocked 9800GTX)

Though, Metro 2033 and Batman AA both benefit from beefier GPU's.


----------



## Shadowclock

Hrmmm....worth it to throw one of those new 465's in? I want a DX11 card from Nvidia for PhysX but I want something that isn't a power hog and hot as hell. Should I go with a lesser NVidia card. I am guessing even Metro 2033 and higher PhysX games will not require THAT much power.

That being said...what's the best secondary card...as in what card would I maximize my benefit on? If the answer is 480 then I will have to see how much heat/power I am willing to sacrifice in order for performance.

EDIT: I suppose I could add it into my loop as well...

EDIT2: Does it even matter if the Nvid card is DX11 playing on DX11 settings in game?


----------



## Tator Tot

No it doesn't matter if they are DX11

For most games, the GT240 will be a great physX card (9600GSO essentially) though, the GTS 250 is really as high as I would go on a PhysX card.

LIke I said though, Metro 2033 & Batman AA are the only titles that push PhysX processing that much.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


No it doesn't matter if they are DX11

For most games, the GT240 will be a great physX card (9600GSO essentially) though, the GTS 250 is really as high as I would go on a PhysX card.

LIke I said though, Metro 2033 & Batman AA are the only titles that push PhysX processing that much.


So you'd suggest a 250...is there a card that performs on par or better that stays cooler? Lower end DX11 Nvidia's coming out that might stay cooler soon?

Did you test out Eyefinity yet? I might do this and get my monitors for Eyefinity at the same time.








+rep


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


So you'd suggest a 250...is there a card that performs on par or better that stays cooler? Lower end DX11 Nvidia's coming out that might stay cooler soon?

Did you test out Eyefinity yet? I might do this and get my monitors for Eyefinity at the same time.








+rep


GTS 250 right now. I don't know about the DX11 cards heat output or power consumption. Though, with them poping this summer, it might be best to wait.

You can get better frames with higher end cards (IE: GTX 285, GTX470, GTX480) but it's not worth the heat or power in my opinion. Unless you're going for a record breaking beast, you'll still be at or above playable (IE 60FPS) frames with a GTS 250 doing PhysX


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


GTS 250 right now. I don't know about the DX11 cards heat output or power consumption. Though, with them poping this summer, it might be best to wait.

You can get better frames with higher end cards (IE: GTX 285, GTX470, GTX480) but it's not worth the heat or power in my opinion. Unless you're going for a record breaking beast, you'll still be at or above playable (IE 60FPS) frames with a GTS 250 doing PhysX


Now they just need to break out the tessellation part of the games as well to divert it so that the NVidia card handles PhysX and Tessellation only. THAT would be awesome.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Now they just need to break out the tessellation part of the games as well to divert it so that the NVidia card handles PhysX and Tessellation only. THAT would be awesome.


Tesselation on ATi chips should be much better once the next line-up is out.

You've got to take into account, ATi's been using almost the exact same tesselation method to the GPU since HD2000 series, while nVidia just put Tesselation on the GPU. So ATi's had some time to toy with it and optimize it best for their setups.

nVida essentially brute-forced tesselation with many units, while ATi's only been using one unit.


----------



## gtarmanrob

the whole tesselation saga has me really questioning what team i wanna be on. nvidia is killing it at the moment but now i read with catalyst 10.5, they are going to re-work how the ATI cards use tesselation and make it much better.

if it works ill get another 5870. if it doesnt, i think im gonna jump ship to the 480.

anyway on topic, how is everyone doing in the Metro 2033 department with PhysX enabled on their hybrid setups? my frames still get owned at max settings, even though the PhysX is apparently being dumped onto my 9800GT


----------



## channelx99

I just picked up a GT 240 DDR5 Galaxy card on tigerdirect. After Bing cashback and rebate it comes out to $45 or so I think. Also comes with Street Fighter 4 and some video editing software. Hopefully it will work together with my 4890 with Batman and Just Cause 2


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
anyway on topic, how is everyone doing in the Metro 2033 department with PhysX enabled on their hybrid setups? my frames still get owned at max settings, even though the PhysX is apparently being dumped onto my 9800GT

DO you know for sure that the PhysX is getting dumped on the 9800GT?

Like having GPUz log the GPU Usage of the 9800GT?

Also, are you frames high for a bit, then drop out?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *channelx99* 
I just picked up a GT 240 DDR5 Galaxy card on tigerdirect. After Bing cashback and rebate it comes out to $45 or so I think. Also comes with Street Fighter 4 and some video editing software. Hopefully it will work together with my 4890 with Batman and Just Cause 2

It should work with Batman, I think JC2 doesn't use GPU PhysX but instead the Physics Engine inside PhysX


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
DO you know for sure that the PhysX is getting dumped on the 9800GT?

Like having GPUz log the GPU Usage of the 9800GT?

Also, are you frames high for a bit, then drop out?


i run Fluidmark and it says Hardware PhysX enabled. all the Nvidia PhysX demos run. Wamonger works with it fine. 3dmark vantage gets ab out 16,000 more points on the CPU score only with it enabled, etc etc.

so i guess its working.

nah my frames are generally low in that game, its my new Crysis. i need it maxed haha.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i run Fluidmark and it says Hardware PhysX enabled. all the Nvidia PhysX demos run. Wamonger works with it fine. 3dmark vantage gets ab out 16,000 more points on the CPU score only with it enabled, etc etc.

so i guess its working.

nah my frames are generally low in that game, its my new Crysis. i need it maxed haha.

Ah, might be a driver/the new Crysis kinda thing.

Is it only with PhysX or doesn't matter?

EDIT: Actually reading into the Engine, it might benefit from a Fermi based card because it uses Double Precision based PhysX.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Ah, might be a driver/the new Crysis kinda thing.

Is it only with PhysX or doesn't matter?

EDIT: Actually reading into the Engine, it might benefit from a Fermi based card because it uses Double Precision based PhysX.

Well, now I am definitely waiting for a Eco-Fermi.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Well, now I am definitely waiting for a Eco-Fermi.









I might as well. I just sold my HD5770 & 9800GT that got back from RMA.

Though, anyone looking for a cheap PhysX Card, Zotac GT240 = $65 after MIR. Lifetime warranty as well.


----------



## de Cossatot

Hey I have been reading up about this for a while now. I dont have a lot of room left in my sig rig so I was looking for a single slot one and maybe something that doesnt take to much power.

I picked this one out:
XFX GT240XZNFC GeForce GT 240 1GB 128-bit DDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150451

It will be running in a 4x slot on my Mobo so it doesnt take away from my crossfire. Do you think this will be a problem? Also, any suggestion on other cards are welcome and/or advice.


----------



## Tator Tot

No that should be perfectly fine.

And for that matter, the GT240 is a great card as long as it's priced right.

I'd recommend this Zotac
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814500132

Same lifetime warrany, much cheaper after rebate


----------



## de Cossatot

Would the mem size make a difference? The XFX has 1Gig and the Zotac only has 512Mb


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


Would the mem size make a difference? The XFX has 1Gig and the Zotac only has 512Mb


Nah, minimums is 256, recommended is 512.

But PhysX doesn't use more mem when you raise the resolution.

So PhysX on 1280x1024 will use the same amount of Memory as PhysX running at 1080p


----------



## de Cossatot

Dang Tot, you always on the ball with you A game of Knowledge. Gonna order one later this week and I'll post my results.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


Dang Tot, you always on the ball with you A game of Knowledge. Gonna order one later this week and I'll post my results.


I do try


----------



## de Cossatot

One more question then. I just opened my baby up and saw that the second 5870 was blocking the 4x slot. This means I will have to put it in an 8x slot and this will make one of my 5870's an 8x also. But my doing this I will have used every slot in on my motherboard. Ha. Anyways, think I would be hurting at all if it took some bandwidth from my 5870?

Laying one more on ya. Ha


----------



## Tator Tot

Your HD5870's won't see really any difference at x8 speed apposed to x16.


----------



## de Cossatot

Thanks again. I think I am gonna try to squeeze it in then. Gonna be tight.

Wow that could sound terrible used in different context.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


Thanks again. I think I am gonna try to squeeze it in then. Gonna be tight.

Wow that could sound terrible used in different context.


And your Avatar fits that perfect


----------



## de Cossatot

Ha, I am still at a pass of which one I should order. What determines the effectiveness of Physix? Was hearing that the 9800 were better then the 240's now on some reviews. Was looking at this one now:

EVGA 512-P3-N977-TR GeForce 9800 GT Superclocked Edition 512MB 256-bit GDDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130450

I guess I really want the card to run smoothly and not get something a bit cheaper if it is a sacrifice for performance and not that much of a money difference. Thanks again for all the help Tot. Cant give you enough rep


----------



## contain

GT 240, I believe is the sam as the old 8800GTS 320/640 GPU's. #which in that case makes 8800GT/9800GT faster. Also 8800GT/9800GT are single slot so that would be an added benefit.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i went with the 9800GT for the single slot. also note that nearly every 9800GT except the original EVGA ones are green editions, meaning they use less power and dont even need a PCI-E power connector to run. mine runs off the mb power like the old school PCI/AGP cards did.


----------



## ryman546

i need to stop being lazy and pop in a 8800gtx to see performance difference.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i went with the 9800GT for the single slot. also note that nearly every 9800GT except the original EVGA ones are green editions, meaning they use less power and dont even need a PCI-E power connector to run. mine runs off the mb power like the old school PCI/AGP cards did.

Wow, that is a champ reply. I was going to have to use a molex to 6pin connector to hook it up. Gonna be nice just plugging it into the board and not worrying about it. So basically most are the same right? I am looking at them again on Newegg and just making sure it is a single slot and no more. Its gonna be a tight fit like I said before.


----------



## Shadowclock

Zotac 9800gt - This one looks great. Single slot. no extra power needed and lifetime warranty...yes please.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Zotac 9800gt - This one looks great. Single slot. PCI powered and lifetime warranty...yes please.


Lifetime warranty


----------



## BreakDown

i have an old Nvidia 7300 gt, is this card compatible? otherwise, which card do i need?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i have an old Nvidia 7300 gt, is this card compatible? otherwise, which card do i need?


8000 series or higher, and you probably don't want to get less than 64 shaders if you want to put PhysX effects to maximum. Some of the 9600s and most, if not all, GT 240s don't need PCI-e power plugs, which is nice.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i have an old Nvidia 7300 gt, is this card compatible? otherwise, which card do i need?


No it's not.

You'll want to look at these cards:
9600GSO 96SP/8800GS
9800GT/8800GT
GT240 GDDR3/GDDR5


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


Zotac 9800gt - This one looks great. Single slot. no extra power needed and lifetime warranty...yes please.


Ha, that is actually just the card that I ordered. Was reading reviews about the others and such and settled on this one. Plus Tot recommended a diff card by the same brand so it HAS to be goood.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *de Cossatot* 
Ha, that is actually just the card that I ordered. Was reading reviews about the others and such and settled on this one. Plus Tot recommended a diff card by the same brand so it HAS to be goood.









Zotac makes top quality products.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *de Cossatot* 
Wow, that is a champ reply. I was going to have to use a molex to 6pin connector to hook it up. Gonna be nice just plugging it into the board and not worrying about it. So basically most are the same right? I am looking at them again on Newegg and just making sure it is a single slot and no more. Its gonna be a tight fit like I said before.

well, there is a catch.

yes all green editions are single slot and require no extra power, however they all come with strange coolers and some are taller than others.

for example the Gigabyte versions, ECS and i think Gainward all have coolers pre-installed that make them take up more room than a single slot. the ECS comes with an Arctic Cooling cooler that makes it full dual slot. i know this coz i have one, bought it first and realised too late.

the Inno3D one i have is straight up single slot which is why i bought it, so might wanna make sure of that first if the size is definitly an issue.

but yeah green edition = single slot/no extra power


----------



## Canis-X

Will a EVGA e-GeForce 8800GTX KO ACS3 768MB (768-P2-N837-AR) work with my setup? I unfortunately cannot find the shader count on this board. Do you think that I would be better off trying to sell it off and get a EVGA 512-P3-N973-TR GeForce 9800 GT 512MB instead? I think that the power draw would be way overkill and the heat this thing would put out would be too much.

If it will work fine can/should I underclock it since I don't need this card to be running at full stock speeds? If I can/should what would be a safe set of freqs to shoot for?


----------



## Tator Tot

It'll work.

But I would do like you already suggested, sell it on Ebay and look at picking up an 8800GT or 9800GT on here.


----------



## Shadowclock

So....THIS is telling us that we can have Physx with current NVidia drivers now and all we have to do is install the card and install only the Physx part of the Nvidia driver and were done?

No more having to do a round about to get it done?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
So....THIS is telling us that we can have Physx with current NVidia drivers now and all we have to do is install the card and install only the Physx part of the Nvidia driver and were done?

No more having to do a round about to get it done?

Looks as though NVidia corrected their "bug"....but not before some of the folks here got a copy of it.....so.....I now have a copy of it too! LOL


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Looks as though NVidia corrected their "bug"....but not before some of the folks here got a copy of it.....so.....I now have a copy of it too! LOL









/lost


----------



## GrimmSh0t

hey folks I'm running 5870's in CS and using MSI Afterburner to up the fan speeds. The problem I'm having is the second 5870 fan does not synchronize with the first 5870's. Things I've done:

* Removed the gtx 280 = Fan now work in sync

* Unchecked the synchornize option and tried to control fans independently = When i select GPU2 and click apply the slider goes back down to 20%

is anyone else seeing this same issue

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


/lost










Go to the link that you posted to the other thread. NVidia claims that the beta driver that they released was a bug that allowed us to do the hybrid ATI with NVidia PPU.....they removed that beta driver from their site and posted a new one that has the restriction back in place....i.e. would require the hack again.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrimmSh0t*


hey folks I'm running 5870's in CS and using MSI Afterburner to up the fan speeds. The problem I'm having is the second 5870 fan does not synchronize with the first 5870's. Things I've done:

* Removed the gtx 280 = Fan now work in sync

* Unchecked the synchornize option and tried to control fans independently = When i select GPU2 and click apply the slider goes back down to 20%

is anyone else seeing this same issue

Thanks in advanced










Not sure on the 5870's but on the 5970's this occurs if your haven't done the EnableULPS change in the registery. Go into regedit and do a search on "EnableULPS". Change any "1" values to "0" (zero). When you are done, reboot your rig and the fans speed should no longer be an issue.


----------



## GrimmSh0t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Not sure on the 5870's but on the 5970's this occurs if your haven't done the EnableULPS change in the registery. Go into regedit and do a search on "EnableULPS". Change any "1" values to "0" (zero). When you are done, reboot your rig and the fans speed should no longer be an issue.


Canis-X
Thanks a bunch this worked but I have one follow up questions;

* why did my overall temps drop across the board? The cards are running much cooler now.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Looks as though NVidia corrected their "bug"....but not before some of the folks here got a copy of it.....so.....I now have a copy of it too! LOL









I got my card coming in next week. Was looking at the article but couldnt find the driver. Where did you get it from? Are you using it now?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrimmSh0t*


Canis-X
Thanks a bunch this worked but I have one follow up questions;

* why did my overall temps drop across the board? The cards are running much cooler now.

Thanks in advanced


Wish I knew why....other than your fan speed doesn't dip down anymore, I couldn't tell ya.

....you will need to redo the reg change every time that you install a new version of CCC.

Cheers!!!


----------



## gex80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Go to the link that you posted to the other thread. NVidia claims that the beta driver that they released was a bug that allowed us to do the hybrid ATI with NVidia PPU.....they removed that beta driver from their site and posted a new one that has the restriction back in place....i.e. would require the hack again.


If you have that bugged driver please upload it


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gex80*


If you have that bugged driver please upload it



I second this!


----------



## doc2142

There you go guys 
http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/1...d-v1-03-a.html


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gex80*


If you have that bugged driver please upload it


It is linked here as well.


----------



## gtarmanrob

here to confirm bugged driver works a treat.

im thinkin...if this driver works fine, technically it should be all we need ay? games dont need new nvidia drivers to run properly, especially if we are using them for PhysX only. its the PhysX drivers that count.

and all you do, install the bugged drivers, uninstall PhysX that comes with it, restart, install the latest PhysX package on its own, restart again (i did that to be safe) and then next boot in, Extend Displays and you're golden.


----------



## Robilar

Where do we stand with this? I have an old 9800GT kicking around that I may stick in to test until my 3rd 5850 shows up.


----------



## MrDeodorant

At the moment, apparently, you can still get the recent beta drivers that don't lock ATI cards out from the Nvidia website. Just download them and go. No hack required.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Where do we stand with this? I have an old 9800GT kicking around that I may stick in to test until my 3rd 5850 shows up.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


At the moment, apparently, you can still get the recent beta drivers that don't lock ATI cards out from the Nvidia website. Just download them and go. No hack required.


As he said, no hack required.

But for official drivers, hack will be required.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

i would go with a gig just in case


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I just tried those beta drivers: didn't work for me, but the quick hack was easy as pie and just as simple as installing those drivers


----------



## de Cossatot

My card comes into today and I am gonna try to put it in when it does. Just to clarify though, the beta drivers are 257.15. The thing that I downloaded also had a physx package in it.

In order to get this to work I:

1. Put the card in.
2. Install the beta drivers and physx. Will they install at the same time?
3. Delete the beta drivers and keep physx.
4. Restart computer?

Also, I don't touch my ATI drivers right? Thanks again guys. Really dont have any physx games but I think I just got a need to fill up all the slots on my comp.


----------



## superj1977

Ok i got a question about the beta driver that allows the use of an nvidia card when ati is present.

We all talking about physx,what about cuda?

Cuda was not able to run in hacked driver as the hack was apparently just to allow for the physx.

But if the beta works and its not a hack then in theory it should also allow the use of an nvidia card to process cuda and use an ati to render?right?

Im just wondering if it will allow for cuda effects in Just Cause 2?

Anyone know?


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Im not bashing on anyone, just making the observation that I find it funny that when Ati users couldn't have physx they thought it was stupid. Now that its available, they're all up on it naow...


----------



## superj1977

Well i just wana try it out,never thought it was stupid,its quite a good idea i think.
Just wish it was used a lot more and i understand why its not available to ati,its nvidias marketing tool,ati should pull their fingers out and match it.

Im just more interested in making things do stuff its not supposed to


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Im not bashing on anyone, just making the observation that I find it funny that when Ati users couldn't have physx they thought it was stupid. Now that its available, they're all up on it naow...


That's an awfully big generalization. My thinking is is that a card having Physx really wouldn't be a decider in what video card I want. Besides, its a new toy to play with. Doesn't everyone like new toys?


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Im not bashing on anyone, just making the observation that I find it funny that when Ati users couldn't have physx they thought it was stupid. Now that its available, they're all up on it naow...

Wrong demographic. Single-carders made their choice. This is for people who have a good ATI card and a fairly weak Nvidia card that would otherwise be idle, but is fully capable of making itself useful just by following a few easy steps.


----------



## de Cossatot

Alright, I am running into a couple of problems here. Been reading up on the beta drivers and it seems they run from the install. I cant see to get them up and running for me though. I think it has to do with that I already run a multi monitor setup and dual graphic cards. I guess I am going to try to unplug one and maybe extend the desktop because I cant figure out how to do it with two monitors up. I also havent been able to find a clean cut guide so if anyone knows of one it would be much appriecated.

Also, tried to run the 1.03 PhysX mod and my computer keeps killing it and not letting it run. I Turned off all my virus protection and it still kept killing it.


----------



## ryman546

Are people having better luck with the new beta drivers or the physx hack? Just got my gts250 in today. Also is it hard to overclock the gts250 with ati cards? Got the msi frozr and should be able to push it...not sure how to test it though.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryman546*


Are people having better luck with the new beta drivers or the physx hack? Just got my gts250 in today. Also is it hard to overclock the gts250 with ati cards? Got the msi frozr and should be able to push it...not sure how to test it though.


Appartently with the 257.15 drivers thats all you need. I starting to think that I somehow got an updated version of these drivers that has the disable code in it. Since I cant figure out how to get the 1.03 hack to work I cant verify anything.

EDIT: Also, havent used an Nvidia card since like 2002. How do I know if I have PhysX enabled in the Nvidea control panel? Is it CUDA - GPUs?


----------



## Enfluenza

i tried it with my 8800GT but the fan was on 100% and my motherboard didnt read that it was there. do you know why?
btw yanked it out and i can run the physX demos fine without the 8800GT!!! only 4890! why does my 4890 run physX???


----------



## crayzcreationz

yo ima buy a nvidia card just for physics yo i remembered when they had an Nvidia physics card by it self remember???


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enfluenza* 
i tried it with my 8800GT but the fan was on 100% and my motherboard didnt read that it was there. do you know why?
btw yanked it out and i can run the physX demos fine without the 8800GT!!! only 4890! why does my 4890 run physX???

Its not your 4890 running PhysX, its your CPU.


----------



## de Cossatot

Alright, I think I got it working but my 9800gt doesn't seem to be taking any of the load when I run fluid mark. It says my renderer is my ATI. Posting a pic, this is mid test on the fluid mark. Tried to get both my monitors but win snip didn't like that.

Any suggestions are always welcomed.

EDIT: Also my Asus smart doctor doesnt seem to work with my 9800 in so I lose the voltage control. For some reason Afterburner wont let me move the volts. Lots some X/Y on my OC on my 5870's.


----------



## Iozeg

Can anyone advise, I have a chance to get a 250gts for 80$ at the moment. Is it worth it, and concerning my rig is it OK that it will be installed in the second pci slot and the whole thing would be 8x-8x instead of 16x?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


Alright, I think I got it working but my 9800gt doesn't seem to be taking any of the load when I run fluid mark. It says my renderer is my ATI. Posting a pic, this is mid test on the fluid mark. Tried to get both my monitors but win snip didn't like that.

Any suggestions are always welcomed.

EDIT: Also my Asus smart doctor doesnt seem to work with my 9800 in so I lose the voltage control. For some reason Afterburner wont let me move the volts. Lots some X/Y on my OC on my 5870's.


If your gpu is not bearing any load when running physx threads then it must be logical to say its running on your cpu only.

Why dont you start from fresh,clean all drivers etc and start with 1 ati and then add the nvidia and leave out the multi monitors for the moment(apart from the extend desktop bit)

Or maybe just first install the nvidia on its own and verify it takes a physx load,then add to it?


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
If your gpu is not bearing any load when running physx threads then it must be logical to say its running on your cpu only.

Why dont you start from fresh,clean all drivers etc and start with 1 ati and then add the nvidia and leave out the multi monitors for the moment(apart from the extend desktop bit)

Or maybe just first install the nvidia on its own and verify it takes a physx load,then add to it?

Gonna give this a go. Gonna mess around with the drivers first and then if I cant get that working gonna pull out the two 5870's and use just the 9800gt and see if it works like you said. I guess I will test it all with fluid mark and see the results between the different configurations.


----------



## de Cossatot

Alright, been running some benches and removing drivers and switching things up and here are some results. These are based on fluid mark. I forgot to snip the pics of the other scores but I wrote them down.

FluridMark 1.2

Before any changes:
5870 was rendering physX, or at least thats what it said.
CPU was at a min of 60% usually close to 100% on one thread
GPU was 20% Load Max, on just one of my 5870's and the 9800GT used 128MB mem and thats it. FluidMark score of 119 (19SPS)

Reinstalled my Nvidea drivers and PhysX:
5870 was now rendering my FluidMark and PhysX.
Had to extend the desktop to get this to work also. My 9800GT was still not holding any load during the FluidMarks.
Results: 
199score (33SPS) on 5870
123score (20SPS) on Forced CPU

Only 9800GT:
I now took out both of my 5870's and just put the 9800GT in. I removed all the drivers with driver sweeper in safemode also. I did these tests with one and two moniters plugged into it and got the same results. 
Results:
178score (29SPS) on 9800GT
125score (21SPS) on Forced CPU

I did notice one thing different though in my NVIDEA Control Panel though. Before when I had the CF 5870's in and the 9800GT I didnt have the "Set PhysX configuration" Option under 3D settings. With this option I can select the processor that I want to run PhysX. As it stands right now it is either the CPU or 9800GT.

Gonna throw in one ATI card and plug my monitor into it and see what happens. I figure that if I just throw it in there by itself with nothing plugged it it would be useless. I'll update this in a little.

Update:
Alright, I threw in my 5870 and I seem to have lost the PhysX option in the Nv Control Panel. It still seems to be working though and I had to extend my desktop again to get it to see it on my ati. Is that option in the control panel the only way to select my card for it? When I first put in my ATI I left the Nvidea drivers alone but it made me reinstall them. I think since i dont have anything plug into the card that is why I am not able to render on it.

Results:
197score (33SPS) ATI rendering


----------



## de Cossatot

Alright, got it working again sorta. I am now running the 197 drivers + the 1.03mod. I can Enable PhysX GPU acceleration in the control Panel but I cant find where to dedicate my 9800gt to physics. I am Still stuck at the point that my 5870 is rendering it and the 9800gt is just sitting there. In my previous post though it looks like the 5870 renders better then the 9800gt but I think that will change when I actually get a game that runs it.

If anyone knows the control panel and can tell me where to click I would love it. Been lookin every where on it. Anyways, thanks again and hopefully my posts will help someone.


----------



## Iozeg

OK, here are my results:
Score details for ID = 093140728d7e256b51809366d09edfb0

* Global score: 297 points
* PhysX score: 297 points (49 SPS avg)
* GraphX score: 297 points (49 AVG avg)
* Number of particles: 60000
* Number of emitters: 3
* Multi-threading enabled: YES
* Co-op mode enabled: NO
* Post-FX enabled: YES
* Particle lifetime: 20 sec.
* Particle rate: 1000 particles/sec
* SPH mode: ON
* Fluid velocity: 50
* Submitted by Iozeg on June 5 2010, 10:09 am
* App Version: Geeks3D_FluidMark_v1.2.0_Build_May 21 2010_at_14:07:11
* Main graphics card: ATI Radeon HD 5870
* Number of Active GPUs: 2
* GPU Clock: 950 MHz
* Memory Clock: 1215 MHz
* Shader Clock: 0 MHz
* Graphics Drivers: Catalyst 10.5 - 8.732-100504a-099995C-ATI 5-4-2010
* GPU Temperatures (start/end):50Â°C / 60Â°C
* PhysX version: 9100222
* PhysX mode: Hardware
* Bench Duration: 60000 ms
* Resolution: 1680 x 1050
* MSAA samples: 0
* Window Mode: fullscreen
* CPU: IntelR CoreTM i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz
* CPU Speed: 3812 MHz
* Operating System: Windows 7 32-bit build 7600 No Service Pack

And here is how I got it working:
*1) Uninstalled the 10.5 drivers I had (just in case)
2) Booted in safe mode and run driver sweeper
3) Booted normally and installed 10.5 again
4) Reboot
5) Install 257.15
6) Reboot
7) Installed Physx that came with 257.15
8) Reboot into safe mode
9) Apply 1.03 patch
10) Reboot and validate in GPU-Z that it says Physx enabled on both cards.*

That's about it. If I can help anyone, would be glad to


----------



## superj1977

Ok got my 8800gts now and i managed to get the physx enabled no probs,its shown in fluidmarks as physx running on hardware.

Noticed physx when running on the nvidia card doesnt show a load in gpu-z,maybe its because its processing and not rendering.

I can NOT get the supposed bugged drivers to work with ati for rendering and nvidia for physx processing,has anyone actually got the beta drivers to work like ths?

Also having problems with nvidias website for now the 2nd day,uk site is just messed up and cant download drivers at all,and the us site was just constantly busy when i tried today.

I got unreal tournament 3 physx pack with the 3 physx levels and they are pretty good,damn shame we dont get more physx content in games like this.

Also i seem to have to have to leave the second display enabled otherwise i get physx disabled,is this right? its a bit annoying losing my cursor offscreen and stuff.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Ok got my 8800gts now and i managed to get the physx enabled no probs,its shown in fluidmarks as physx running on hardware.

Noticed physx when running on the nvidia card doesnt show a load in gpu-z,maybe its because its processing and not rendering.

I can NOT get the supposed bugged drivers to work with ati for rendering and nvidia for physx processing,has anyone actually got the beta drivers to work like ths?

Also having problems with nvidias website for now the 2nd day,uk site is just messed up and cant download drivers at all,and the us site was just constantly busy when i tried today.

I got unreal tournament 3 physx pack with the 3 physx levels and they are pretty good,damn shame we dont get more physx content in games like this.

check my previous post


----------



## superj1977

10) Reboot and validate in GPU-Z that it says Physx enabled on both cards.

What? even the 5870 says physx enabled?
Using 1 or 2 monitors?
Windows 7 64bit right?


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


10) Reboot and validate in GPU-Z that it says Physx enabled on both cards.

What? even the 5870 says physx enabled?
Using 1 or 2 monitors?
Windows 7 64bit right?










It's all in my sig, Win 7 x32, one monitor,


----------



## superj1977

OK dude thats good to know,i appreciate the pictures as i am hoping to see similar results.

I have seen before that my ati card should also say physx is enabled,at the moment its just my nvidia,im gona follow the steps you listed and check again.

Only difference is the o/s but i doubt thats going to make any difference.

Anyway thanks and i will post back in about an hour or so.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


OK dude thats good to know,i appreciate the pictures as i am hoping to see similar results.

I have seen before that my ati card should also say physx is enabled,at the moment its just my nvidia,im gona follow the steps you listed and check again.

Only difference is the o/s but i doubt thats going to make any difference.

Anyway thanks and i will post back in about an hour or so.


Good luck! Spent nearly 3 hours yesterday figuring it out


----------



## superj1977

Ok i followed your steps with the adittion of disconecting from internet first to ensure no driver is automatically downloaded from windows.

1) Uninstalled the 10.5 drivers I had (just in case) Yes
2) Booted in safe mode and run driver sweeper Yes,ran D/S twice 
3) Booted normally and installed 10.5 again Yes
4) Reboot Yes
5) Install 257.15 Yes but get"windows cant verify the publisher of this driver software" but i clicked to allow anyway.
6) Reboot Yes
7) Installed Physx that came with 257.15 Yes but found that it was installed automatically with the driver so uninstalled and reinstalled
8) Reboot into safe mode Yes
9) Apply 1.03 patch Yes
10) Reboot and validate in GPU-Z that it says Physx enabled on both cards. No,physx only showing on nvidia gpu,but shows enabled in fluidmark

Perhaps there is a difference due to my copy of the nvidia driver and my o/s being 64bit?

It would appear that physx is working.

I downloaded the latest fluidmark where you can change the number of emitters,it set to 3 by default but i changed it to 10,after a few seconds i get an error pop up and the nvidia driver is re-set,should this happen?
Card is NOT overclocked at all,its at default settings,card is 8800gts 320mb(yes i know its crap)


----------



## Iozeg

Yep, I can confirm that it shuts the driver down on anything greater than 3. I doubt that it is the windows version that causes troubles, at least if you are able to run fluidmark it sjould mean that it works, nevermind that it is not shown in gpu-z. Just to check is the physx enabled in nvidia control panel?


----------



## superj1977

Ok thats good to know about fluidmark,thanks thought my card was goosed allready.

The only way i can get physx options to appear in the nvidia panel is if i have my monitor connected to only the nvidia card,leaving nothing connected to the ati,which sort of defeats the object lol.

I have been reading of many people all over the web that can not get the beta drivers to work as yours are(showing ati as physx enabled)they all had win7 64bit so im beginning to think there is actually a difference due to me being 64 bit.

Dont get me wrong though,i can get physx enabled as fluidmark proves this no problem,just no option or evidence in nvidia panel and i dont get the ati physx enabled in gpu-z that you do.

Looks like this is how im going to have to stay,but on monday or when i next have more time im going to install win7 32bit and test out my theory.

Thanks for your help mate.


----------



## Iozeg

Yes, looks like that, post your test results so it will be proof for all of us here


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just got this working with my 8800/5850.


















Fluidmark works on the 8800, but I had to put it in a x8 slot as it would screw my 5850's cooling if not. PhysX is all working perfectly, great guide.









Only thing I can say, is you may want to consider putting attachments to the OP of the files, as the download of them is _very_ slow (10 - 15kb/s for me). Other than that, great!


----------



## superj1977

Ok so i installed win 7 32bit and while messing around i discovered i had not followed the steps exactly as they are stated in the txt file that comes with the physx mod patch(DOH!)
Got physx running how i wanted on 32bit then moved back to 64 bit and got it running how i want(physx option always available in control panel)

Followed the instructions exactly and i now have:

Win7 64bit.
Latest nvidia drivers.
Physx mod patch.
5870 with monitor on hdmi.
8800gts no outputs plugged in.
Physx option available at all times in nvidia panel.
Gpu-z for 8800gts shows physx enabled.
Gpu-z for 5870 shows physx NOT enabled.
Fluidmark confirms physx ie enabled and working.

Im happy now as i have the option for physx in the nvidia panel.

I have tried the bugged beta drivers on win 7 32bit and 64bit and could get physx to work as verified by fluidmark etc,but no option available in the nvidia panel.

So i have given up on the beta drivers.

The only reason i was interested in the beta drivers was to see if cuda for just cause 2 could be processed on the 8800gts and the 5870 render the actuall game,not happening but id happily welcome any suggestions on this.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Only thing I can say, is you may want to consider putting attachments to the OP of the files, as the download of them is _very_ slow (10 - 15kb/s for me). Other than that, great!









I had the PhysX patch privately hosted (IE: Hosted by myself) before. Though, right now, I can pull it down at 300KB/s which would be the current limit set forth (since another download is taking up most my bandwidth.)

So it was probably a fluke or a server issue on their part.


----------



## Renster

would this work with onboard nvidia gfx?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renster*


would this work with onboard nvidia gfx?


negative


----------



## Renster

Ok worth a check lol once I get my new mobo etc running ill just Hybrid an old Nvidia Geforce with my 3870


----------



## Ren-dog

The latest nvidia beta drivers dont have the block.

Nvidia's Tom Petersen has commented through the nTersect blog: "A lot of you have been asking about PhysX and the 257.15 beta driver we posted on Monday. First off it is true that PhysX is enabled when running on NVIDIA GPUs when AMD GPUs are used in the same system. PhysX is a compelling technology that makes PC games great - I am not surprised our fans are eager for it. When using this beta driver no additional hacks are required to enable PhysX. While it was not intentional, due to the overwhelming positive response to the beta driver we have decided to leave the beta up with support enabled.

The fact remains that the investment to do a full QA cycle on this AMD/NVIDIA hybrid GPU configuration is beyond what NVIDIA can support at this time. The cost of maintaining AMD/NVIDIA hybrid configurations is larger than the development expense for PhysX, and I do expect that there are games and configurations where this type of system just won't work. Therefore our WHQL certified drivers will continue to have this support disabled."

Win 7 64bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-wi...7.15-beta.html
Win 7 32bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-wi...7.15-beta.html


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renster*


Ok worth a check lol once I get my new mobo etc running ill just Hybrid an old Nvidia Geforce with my 3870


that won't work either

8800gt or later

-edit-
duh read wrongly, thought you had a geforce 3870 or something


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ren-dog* 
The latest nvidia beta drivers dont have the block.

Nvidia's Tom Petersen has commented through the nTersect blog: "A lot of you have been asking about PhysX and the 257.15 beta driver we posted on Monday. First off it is true that PhysX is enabled when running on NVIDIA GPUs when AMD GPUs are used in the same system. PhysX is a compelling technology that makes PC games great â€" I am not surprised our fans are eager for it. When using this beta driver no additional hacks are required to enable PhysX. While it was not intentional, due to the overwhelming positive response to the beta driver we have decided to leave the beta up with support enabled.

The fact remains that the investment to do a full QA cycle on this AMD/NVIDIA hybrid GPU configuration is beyond what NVIDIA can support at this time. The cost of maintaining AMD/NVIDIA hybrid configurations is larger than the development expense for PhysX, *and I do expect that there are games and configurations where this type of system just wonâ€™t work.* Therefore our WHQL certified drivers will continue to have this support disabled."

Win 7 64bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-wi...7.15-beta.html
Win 7 32bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-wi...7.15-beta.html

PR fluff

Have never had an issue running hybrid PhysX with any PhysX game.

One exception is JC2 due to the Cuda calls, should more games implement NV candy like JC2, then yeah it won't work.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Ok so i installed win 7 32bit and while messing around i discovered i had not followed the steps exactly as they are stated in the txt file that comes with the physx mod patch(DOH!)
Got physx running how i wanted on 32bit then moved back to 64 bit and got it running how i want(physx option always available in control panel)

Followed the instructions exactly and i now have:

Win7 64bit.
Latest nvidia drivers.
Physx mod patch.
5870 with monitor on hdmi.
8800gts no outputs plugged in.
Physx option available at all times in nvidia panel.
Gpu-z for 8800gts shows physx enabled.
Gpu-z for 5870 shows physx NOT enabled.
Fluidmark confirms physx ie enabled and working.

Im happy now as i have the option for physx in the nvidia panel.

I have tried the bugged beta drivers on win 7 32bit and 64bit and could get physx to work as verified by fluidmark etc,but no option available in the nvidia panel.

So i have given up on the beta drivers.

The only reason i was interested in the beta drivers was to see if cuda for just cause 2 could be processed on the 8800gts and the 5870 render the actuall game,not happening but id happily welcome any suggestions on this.










I think the problem that I keep running into is that GPU-Z keeps on saying that my 5870's can run physX. I still haven't found a work around for this. I have tried to beta drivers and I have also tried the drivers +mod but I get the same results both ways. I guess I will give it one more go tomorrow. I know I don't need physX but I guess I am just they type of person that because I don't have it I want it more.

Also, you said you followed it directly from the txt file in the mod right? I had to uninstall my virus software to run that thing haha.

EDIT: Turned CUDA GPU's to None. Restarted my computer and opened two GPU-Z's and this is what it still shows me. Not to mention the fluidmark still runs GPU PhysX. This is just confusing the heck outta me.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
PR fluff

Have never had an issue running hybrid PhysX with any PhysX game.

One exception is JC2 due to the Cuda calls, should more games implement NV candy like JC2, then yeah it won't work.

I had the just cause 2 problem you talk about,start up game and game window disapears ofscreen somewhere....annoying as hell.

Dont have that problem anymore,i can play just cause 2 now with my hybrid setup,i know the nvidia will not be getting used now in just cause 2 but before i could not start the game with the nvidia in my mobo alongside my ati.

I could only manage to get it going in windowed mode which is no good seen as its in 2d clock speeds,since i got physx showing in the nvidia panel i have been able to start the game,just no cuda effects available in-game...doh...

Its a shame the nvidia cant be used for processing cuda and the ati for rendering at the moment,but who knows...maybe we will see a cuda mod patch real soon??

Now that would be cool as hell wouldnt it


----------



## Renster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
that won't work either

*8800gt or later*

-edit-
duh read wrongly, thought you had a geforce 3870 or something

Actually some lower 8 series cards support PhysX


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renster*


Actually some lower 8 series cards support PhysX


All of the 8 Series support PhysX as long as they have 16 or more SP's.

But what he is trying to say as that the lower end cards do not perform well.

Though, he's only partially right the 8800GS/9600GSO & 8800GTS G84 both do PhysX well.


----------



## superj1977

I wish i had got a quicker nvidia for the physx now,i can tell its not quick enough when playing on tornado in unreal 3,i get a lower framerate when things get busy with the physx.

Im gona keep my eye on ebay for a 8800gtx,my 8800gts is the g80 320mb slow version....


----------



## Iozeg

Can anyone tell me, what should we all OC to get more physx out of our cards? The shaders or the memory? Or maybe core clock? Surely that should have an impact on the output? Or not?


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iozeg*


Can anyone tell me, what should we all OC to get more physx out of our cards? The shaders or the memory? Or maybe core clock? Surely that should have an impact on the output? Or not?


i have read that the (zotac) gts 250 is a revised version of the 9800GTX and it is already overclocked.
tomshardware overclocked zotac gts 250http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...60,2286-7.html 
Quote:



The core overclock we achieved was typical for a GTS 250. We made it to 812 MHz on the core, and the shader clock was upped a little to 1,930 MHz. The memory made it to 1,219 MHz, for an effective 2,438 MHz data rate.


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/5690...250-zotac.html

i overclocked my 8800gtx a long time ago.


----------



## Iozeg

Actually the card I have looks way, way-y-y worse







Here it is:










BUT! It OC's well enough - stable @ 820 core and 1200 mem and I haven't even pushed it yet as it is a secondary card. My question was about what is *more preferably* to push to achieve better physx\\cuda technology?


----------



## Tator Tot

With PhysX you want to push your Shader Clocks more than Core Clocks.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


With PhysX you want to push your Shader Clocks more than Core Clocks.


Yes, thanks, at last a definite answer







Was able to OC my card yesterday up to 810 core/1998 shaders/1210 mem and run fluidmark without any issues, anything above that and the nvidia driver crashed


----------



## Tator Tot

That's one hell of a clock though.

Definitely should pound through PhysX with no problem.


----------



## S3rgin

Guys, let me just remind you that with the latest nvidia driver 257.15 you don't need the GenL patch.

Here is a quick how to:

1. Have your ATI card up and running.

2. Download the nVIDIA drivers (257.15)

3. Install your nVIDIA card, then install the drivers. After installed, reboot your computer as prompted.

4. Once you're back to Windows, extend your desktop. This is really important.

5. You will notice that you no longer have the enable/disable physx option anymore. It is OK because the setting has been changed. The driver will enable physx by default.

Now you can run FluidMark and you will see that physx is indeed running.

Also you can download the "PhysX Fluids by Kenneth Bugeja" available with the Physx Pack #2. You can find it on the nZone website. With this demo you can switch between CPU and GPU Physx on-the-fly.


----------



## ban916

anyone having the problem im having??? driving me crazy!!! with my 5970 and a 8800gt for phyx only one gpu on my 5970 overclocks, the other one stays at stock speeds?? If I disable the 8800gt, the 5970 overclocks normal??? ***


----------



## jprovido

*4. Once you're back to Windows, extend your desktop. This is really important.*

there's no need for this with the latest nvidia beta drivers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ban916* 
anyone having the problem im having??? driving me crazy!!! with my 5970 and a 8800gt for phyx only one gpu on my 5970 overclocks, the other one stays at stock speeds?? If I disable the 8800gt, the 5970 overclocks normal??? ***

What are you using to overclock with? RivaTuner/Afterburner? Or CCC?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
*4. Once you're back to Windows, extend your desktop. This is really important.*

there's no need for this with the latest nvidia beta drivers.

This is still a case with the latest build of nVidia's drivers. And all the steps in the OP are still needed. Those Beta drivers were a fluke, and the option was re-disabled again.

So don't count on them for future support.


----------



## ban916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


What are you using to overclock with? RivaTuner/Afterburner? Or CCC?

This is still a case with the latest build of nVidia's drivers. And all the steps in the OP are still needed. Those Beta drivers were a fluke, and the option was re-disabled again.

So don't count on them for future support.


I am using afterburner to overclock


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ban916*


I am using afterburner to overclock


That has something to do with RT/AB and multi-GPU setup's, you'll need to clock each GPU in the HD5970 separately.

Though, luckily on an ATi setup, each GPU does not need to be running the same clocks to Crossfire.


----------



## ban916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That has something to do with RT/AB and multi-GPU setup's, you'll need to clock each GPU in the HD5970 separately.

Though, luckily on an ATi setup, each GPU does not need to be running the same clocks to Crossfire.


What program should I use?? Someone said ati overdirve??


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ban916*


What program should I use?? Someone said ati overdirve??


ATi Overdrive is part of CCC (Catalyst Control Center.)

Though, RivaTuner/AB is a better program for overclocking.

I personally wouldn't recommend doing it, as the gains are little and the HD5970 creates enough heat and noise to start with in my opinion.


----------



## ban916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
ATi Overdrive is part of CCC (Catalyst Control Center.)

Though, RivaTuner/AB is a better program for overclocking.

I personally wouldn't recommend doing it, as the gains are little and the HD5970 creates enough heat and noise to start with in my opinion.

True that, but I have some crazy fan setups and it runs pretty cool at 950 core and 1200 mem and I see some pretty good gains as much as 15+ fps. It's just weird when the 8800gt and phyx is disabled ab overclocks both gpus fine but once the 8800gt is active and physx is working noly one gpu overclocks with ab?? Weird.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ban916*


True that, but I have some crazy fan setups and it runs pretty cool at 950 core and 1200 mem and I see some pretty good gains as much as 15+ fps. It's just weird when the 8800gt and phyx is disabled ab overclocks both gpus fine but once the 8800gt is active and physx is working noly one gpu overclocks with ab?? Weird.


It deals with a different brand of GPU being in place, it cause RT/AB to read every GPU as a separate entity at that point in time.

Just clock each GPU by themselves, if you can get that level of performance out of your card, then it's worth it.

Though, because of heat, most HD5970's do not clock as well.


----------



## ban916

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It deals with a different brand of GPU being in place, it cause RT/AB to read every GPU as a separate entity at that point in time.

Just clock each GPU by themselves, if you can get that level of performance out of your card, then it's worth it.

Though, because of heat, most HD5970's do not clock as well.


Will do, will have to use different program than ab because only lets me clock one of the gpus on the 5970, when I select the other it is greyed out.


----------



## ban916

Got it working, here is my score =) Thanks for the help guys!! 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SadistBlinx

Instead extend desktop to you nVidia card Could you just plug in an old CRT monitor or something? I'm a novice when it comes to ATI and Nvidia cards interacting together.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Instead extend desktop to you nVidia card Could you just plug in an old CRT monitor or something? I'm a novice when it comes to ATI and Nvidia cards interacting together.


Nope, won't work I think. The extending of desktops is meant for your operating system to take both cards into work, but distribute the graphics to ATI and the Physx to NVIDIA. Am I right here? Can someone approve because this is how I see it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iozeg*


Nope, won't work I think. The extending of desktops is meant for your operating system to take both cards into work, but distribute the graphics to ATI and the Physx to NVIDIA. Am I right here? Can someone approve because this is how I see it










By adding another monitor he'd be extending the desktop anyways.

But you are correct in your reasoning.


----------



## SadistBlinx

cheers.


----------



## ryman546

so i downloaded the beta drivers awhile ago and cannot figure out how to get physx running with crossfire 5850 on 10.5


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryman546* 
so i downloaded the beta drivers awhile ago and cannot figure out how to get physx running with crossfire 5850 on 10.5

This is how I got it running:
1) Uninstalled the 10.5 drivers I had (just in case)
2) Booted in safe mode and run driver sweeper
3) Booted normally and installed 10.5 again
4) Reboot
5) Install 257.15
6) Reboot
7) Installed Physx that came with 257.15
8) Reboot into safe mode
9) Apply 1.03 patch
10) Reboot and validate in GPU-Z that it says Physx enabled on both cards.

Hope it helps, will be glad to help anyway.


----------



## zakiva

ok this is gonna sound sorta random in the mist of all of this but does anyone know how to make it work with just an ati card and just an actual AGEIA PhysX card?


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zakiva*


ok this is gonna sound sorta random in the mist of all of this but does anyone know how to make it work with just an ati card and just an actual AGEIA PhysX card?


First of all does the AGEIA card has it's own drivers or not? And if it's the same than why don't you just try to do it the same way?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zakiva*


ok this is gonna sound sorta random in the mist of all of this but does anyone know how to make it work with just an ati card and just an actual AGEIA PhysX card?


It used to work but nVidia locked the PhysX drivers out as well; so they only run with nVidia GPU's present.

Also, AGEIA cards are currently unsupported by nVidia.


----------



## DIABLOS

All i did to get it working was to pop my new gt240 in along side my 5870 install the bugged drivers and bobs your uncle it worked.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DIABLOS*


All i did to get it working was to pop my new gt240 in along side my 5870 install the bugged drivers and bobs your uncle it worked.


yep simple as that. but you gotta extend desktop or it wont turn hardware physx on.


----------



## Iozeg

Today I've experienced a wierd problem - I can't seem to run cpu-z as it's getting stuck when detecting 'Graphics' and never gets past it. Can anyone confirm this or it's just my bug?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iozeg* 
Today I've experienced a wierd problem - I can't seem to run cpu-z as it's getting stuck when detecting 'Graphics' and never gets past it. Can anyone confirm this or it's just my bug?

Just a bug for you; works for me with a HD5770/ GT220


----------



## ocgeek

hi all,

i have installed a 9800gt for physics and followed to intructions provided,

I am not sure if physx is working as i dont have the option in nvidia control panel, and i dont have the option to extend desktop,

can anyone tell me if its working from looking at the attached picture?

thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

The easy way to tell is to see if your 9800GT is being used.

Just go to the Sensors tab of GPUz and it'll tell you your GPU utilization.


----------



## ocgeek

cheers for the reply, gpu load is 0% for both the ati card and the 9800 while running fluid, so I guess gpu-z might not be working right


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocgeek*


cheers for the reply, gpu load is 0% for both the ati card and the 9800 while running fluid, so I guess gpu-z might not be working right










It appears as it is not.

Though; I would say it is working. If you look, in your screen shot the 9800GT gets warmer while the temps stay the same on the HD4890.

Thus that means your 9800GT is working and doing the PhysX work.


----------



## ocgeek

thats true lol, does physx work in a software mode at all?

I ran vantage and got 12k with ppu disabled, enabled got 30k so I guess physx is working as it should be, although no option to enable/disable in nvida control panel


----------



## ocgeek

ah its working alright lol vantage proved it sweet


----------



## daveydeuce123

hey, quick question. if i were to get an nvidia card and use it with an ati card. could i somehow get the 3d gaming features? or does running it at a physx card somehow prohibit that? thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daveydeuce123*


hey, quick question. if i were to get an nvidia card and use it with an ati card. could i somehow get the 3d gaming features? or does running it at a physx card somehow prohibit that? thanks!


ATi's working on 3D tech right now.

But for "Stereoscopic 3D" you need the nVidia GPU to do the rendering.


----------



## daveydeuce123

how would i make the nvidia do the rendering? also, what's the release date looking like on that ati 3d project?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daveydeuce123*


how would i make the nvidia do the rendering? also, what's the release date looking like on that ati 3d project?


Last I heard; they said to expect fall.

And the nVidia GPU doing the rendering means it'd be your primary GPU. Leaving your HD5770 with no purpose.


----------



## ocgeek

hahaha thats pretty funny the way you said it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Last I heard; they said to expect fall.

And the nVidia GPU doing the rendering means it'd be your primary GPU. Leaving your HD5770 with no purpose.


----------



## Canis-X

Ok, I finally got my EVGA 512-P3-N973-TR GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card. I installed the latest NVidia driver (257.21 whql) and used the latest mod (PhysX-mod-1.04ff).....detected & extended the desktop as instructed. I don't have an option in the NVidia control panel for PhysX but when I ran fluidmark I did notice an increase in temps on the 9800GT. Is this a good sign then? Is there another way to test and find out if Hardware Physx is enabled?

....also, everything at stock values for my setup, is this a decent score even?


----------



## Tator Tot

3D Mark Vantage or Games are teh other way to test.

But it's most likely running if you saw your temps rise.


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks for the quick reply Tater Tot! Yeah, right after I posted that I went and ran Vantage and yes sir, works like a charm!!!

So, now that I know that it is working and with the understanding that I have never owned or worked with NVidia products or their software, what would be my target for ensuring maximum performance out of the PPU end of things. I read that the shader clock is the most important, is that to say that I can ignore the Core and Mem clocks/voltages or should a slight OC be done to them as well?


----------



## Tator Tot

I wouldn't worry about overclocking right now.

Shader's are the most important. Mem clocks really have no effect. Core clock should atleast be left at stock.


----------



## Canis-X

Ok, now I have the PPU working and since I don't have an enable/disable PhysX option in the NVidia Control Panel......how do I turn it off if I need to, say for with/without PhysX bench comparisons???


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Ok, now I have the PPU working and since I don't have an enable/disable PhysX option in the NVidia Control Panel......how do I turn it off if I need to, say for with/without PhysX bench comparisons???

I think that's an issue in the drivers right now.

I can't say for certain; besides you'll have to turn the option off in games & benchmarks.


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Ok, now I have the PPU working and since I don't have an enable/disable PhysX option in the NVidia Control Panel......how do I turn it off if I need to, say for with/without PhysX bench comparisons???

In the windows resolution screen disable the monitor connected to the nvidia card, that turns off physx


----------



## Canis-X

Cool, thanks for the help!!

Oh....one more question....How come Cuda or OpenCL is not checked in GPU-Z? Anything in the NVidia Control Panel that I should double check?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canis-X* 
Cool, thanks for the help!!

Oh....one more question....How come Cuda or OpenCL is not checked in GPU-Z? Anything in the NVidia Control Panel that I should double check?

I'm not sure on those last two; I'd have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I'm not sure on those last two; I'd have to get back to you on that.

Much appreciated sir!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


Much appreciated sir!!


WEll here's what I found out _cuda detection does not work when there is no display attached to the card being queried.

OpenCL detection doesn't work unless you have the OpenCL SDK installed_

So you'd need a physical monitor connected to the nVidia card. And an OpenCL SDK installed.


----------



## Canis-X

ah-hah! Gotcha....thanks so much for your time on this! If I could give you rep I would definately!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

It's no big









I make threads like this to help folks out so they can enjoy there computers







THat's enough for me


----------



## SamuelL421

Just wanted to say thanks TT, just got my gts 250 fired up beside my 5850 thanks to this thread.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


WEll here's what I found out _cuda detection does not work when there is no display attached to the card being queried.

OpenCL detection doesn't work unless you have the OpenCL SDK installed_

So you'd need a physical monitor connected to the nVidia card. And an OpenCL SDK installed.


So...could I get the PhysX working AND have a second display hooked up to the Nvidia card?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


So...could I get the PhysX working AND have a second display hooked up to the Nvidia card?


Yes but you won't be able to do Eyefinity then.

And it'd be rather annoying; as at this time the only way to disable PhysX because of nVidia's borked drivers; is to "turn off" (IE: un-enable) the display that's connected to the PhysX card


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Quick question I just got a 9800gtx working with my 5970. Does the physx card also do Cuda processing? When I run GPu-Z it only has Physx checked. Not Cuda...


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Quick question I just got a 9800gtx working with my 5970. Does the physx card also do Cuda processing? When I run GPu-Z it only has Physx checked. Not Cuda...


no it does not......probably explains JC2 nVidia only effects not working


----------



## demonsblood

what is the best card I can use for physx that one uses ONE pcie connector?


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demonsblood* 
what is the best card i can use for physx that one uses one pcie connector?

g92 8800gts 512mb


----------



## SimplyTheBest

9800gt or 8800gt


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


9800gt or 8800gt


Both are the same card. Some 9800GT's use less power than 8800GT's but it's not alot


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *demonsblood*


what is the best card I can use for physx that one uses ONE pcie connector?


Get a GT 240, and then you don't need _any_ PCIe connectors.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant* 
Get a GT 240, and then you don't need _any_ PCIe connectors.

Just remember though, if you do that then all of that cards power will be drawn through the slot. being as your 5970 also pulls a decent amount of power through the slot as well it may be best for you to have a connector....I've always subscribe to the philosophy that you should try and make the Motherboard do as least extra than possible.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demonsblood* 
what is the best card I can use for physx that one uses ONE pcie connector?

My Zotac uses one, but it's 8-pin


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *demonsblood* 
what is the best card I can use for physx that one uses ONE pcie connector?

the 9800GT green editions dont require any PCI-E connectors. im not sure about the 200 series cards, apparently from one of the posts the GT240 doesnt either.

but remember if you are wanting the card purely for PhysX, the 9800GT has 112 CUDA cores, the GT240 has 96. so the 9800GT would be a better card.


----------



## Gjohnst4

Hello!
To begin, I have been strictly an ATI user for the last 4 years. So I am very unfamiliar with Nvidia's control panel and driver packages.

I am trying to enable Hybrid Physx using a 5850 and an 8800gt.

I was under the impression that the Beta 257.15 Nvidia drivers currently on their web site still allowed the hybrid configuration with ATI cards (because there were so many complaints when they took it down?)

So! I installed the 8800gt, installed the Beta 257.15 drivers, installed the lasted PhysX system software (09.10.0224). Restarted my machine. I assumed I would have to enable PhysX, but there is not category I can find for it under the control panel or in the start menu.

My monitor Is hooked up via DVI from the 5850. There is not connection from the 8800gt.

I went to Screen resolution, Hit Detect, Two blank screens show up captioned "Another display not detected". I choose one of these two and select available display output from 8800gt; then I select "try to connect anyway with VGA." I then extend the display to "both" monitors.

Run GPU-Z, and PhysX is not Checked.

Thought these were the correct steps. Where did I go wrong?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gjohnst4*


Hello!
To begin, I have been strictly an ATI user for the last 4 years. So I am very unfamiliar with Nvidia's control panel and driver packages.

I am trying to enable Hybrid Physx using a 5850 and an 8800gt.

I was under the impression that the Beta 257.15 Nvidia drivers currently on their web site still allowed the hybrid configuration with ATI cards (because there were so many complaints when they took it down?)

So! I installed the 8800gt, installed the Beta 257.15 drivers, installed the lasted PhysX system software (09.10.0224). Restarted my machine. I assumed I would have to enable PhysX, but there is not category I can find for it under the control panel or in the start menu.

My monitor Is hooked up via DVI from the 5850. There is not connection from the 8800gt.

I went to Screen resolution, Hit Detect, Two blank screens show up captioned "Another display not detected". I choose one of these two and select available display output from 8800gt; then I select "try to connect anyway with VGA." I then extend the display to "both" monitors.

Run GPU-Z, and PhysX is not Checked.

Thought these were the correct steps. Where did I go wrong?

Thanks for the help.



the easiest way......install 10.6 with only a 5850 in pc.....restart......power down......install 8800GT.......power up.......let it install wddm drivers.......restart.......download 197.45 nVidia drivers........install.....install the latest physX drivers.......download physX Mod 1.03 from here.......go to the line *Anyway, if you're interessed by this patch you can grab it HERE or HERE*......click on the first Here and download it........install it.........set physX in control panel......restart......enjoy


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gjohnst4*


Hello!
To begin, I have been strictly an ATI user for the last 4 years. So I am very unfamiliar with Nvidia's control panel and driver packages.

I am trying to enable Hybrid Physx using a 5850 and an 8800gt.

I was under the impression that the Beta 257.15 Nvidia drivers currently on their web site still allowed the hybrid configuration with ATI cards (because there were so many complaints when they took it down?)

So! I installed the 8800gt, installed the Beta 257.15 drivers, installed the lasted PhysX system software (09.10.0224). Restarted my machine. I assumed I would have to enable PhysX, but there is not category I can find for it under the control panel or in the start menu.

My monitor Is hooked up via DVI from the 5850. There is not connection from the 8800gt.

I went to Screen resolution, Hit Detect, Two blank screens show up captioned "Another display not detected". I choose one of these two and select available display output from 8800gt; then I select "try to connect anyway with VGA." I then extend the display to "both" monitors.

Run GPU-Z, and PhysX is not Checked.

Thought these were the correct steps. Where did I go wrong?

Thanks for the help.


hey mate.

you did everything right except that the BETA drivers on the website dont work, they took them down soon after releasing the bugged ones that do work.

however if you go back a few pages, one of the members here posted a link to the files themselves, so you can download them there.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gjohnst4*


Hello!
To begin, I have been strictly an ATI user for the last 4 years. So I am very unfamiliar with Nvidia's control panel and driver packages.

I am trying to enable Hybrid Physx using a 5850 and an 8800gt.

I was under the impression that the Beta 257.15 Nvidia drivers currently on their web site still allowed the hybrid configuration with ATI cards (because there were so many complaints when they took it down?)

So! I installed the 8800gt, installed the Beta 257.15 drivers, installed the lasted PhysX system software (09.10.0224). Restarted my machine. I assumed I would have to enable PhysX, but there is not category I can find for it under the control panel or in the start menu.

My monitor Is hooked up via DVI from the 5850. There is not connection from the 8800gt.

I went to Screen resolution, Hit Detect, Two blank screens show up captioned "Another display not detected". I choose one of these two and select available display output from 8800gt; then I select "try to connect anyway with VGA." I then extend the display to "both" monitors.

Run GPU-Z, and PhysX is not Checked.

Thought these were the correct steps. Where did I go wrong?

Thanks for the help.


You can just as well try my instructions








Here is how I got it working:
1) Uninstalled the 10.5 drivers I had (just in case)
2) Booted in safe mode and run driver sweeper
3) Booted normally and installed 10.5 again
4) Reboot
5) Install 257.15 Beta
6) Reboot
7) Installed Physx that came with 257.15 Beta
8) Reboot into safe mode
9) Apply 1.03 patch
10) Reboot and validate in GPU-Z that it says Physx enabled on both cards.

Hope it helps


----------



## Gjohnst4

Thanks for the great answers, Wont have time till tonight to try again, but I will let you know if it works!


----------



## Gjohnst4

So I tried the posted Drivers from page 43 of this topic and Did not have any luck with those. I think I will try the older version now with the mod.


----------



## Gjohnst4

WOW I am soo frustrated! I have spent HOURS trying to make this work. I have tried everything on this page exactly how it is typed. There must be something wrong.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hmm thats strange. you dont need ANY PhysX patches or mods or anything with those BETA drivers.

this is all i did.

1: install ATI card drivers, reboot.

(install Nvidia card)

2: install BETA Nvidia drivers (must be the ones posted in this thread as they are the bugged ones)

3: Restart

4: Right-click desktop, go to your display properties. There should be a multi-monitor option of some description coz you have 2 cards installed. it might currently have the option 'Show on Desktop 1 only' or something like that. Change that to 'Extend Desktop Displays'

THIS MUST BE DONE.

5: Right-click desktop, go to Nvidia Control Panel, under manage 3D settings you should see CUDA GPUs as an option, it might be set to ALL. just click the drop down box and make sure your nvidia card is there, and ticked.

Then the easiest way to check for sure, run FluidMark and make sure that the test reports you running Hardware PhysX. if it didnt work it will say Software PhysX.

let us know if you have any more issues, but that should work perfect if you do it like that. no mods/patches needed, thats for older Nvidia drivers.

EDIT:

if you are doing the GenL mod way with older drivers, you must install the 1.03 PhysX mod immediately after installing your Nvidia drivers, WITHOUT restarting. otherwise it doesnt work.

but using the BETA drivers is way easier ay.


----------



## Gjohnst4

so after hours of failure I removed the 5850, uninstalled all drivers, ran a registry cleaner.

I did the same for the 8800gt to get a fresh start. Today I have JUST the 8800gt installed with the latest legit drivers and STILL GPUZ shows PhysX as not checked. I have it selected in the Nvidia control panel, but sure enough fluidmark is using the cpu for physics.

Is this card just junk!? I am soooo frustrated!!!!!

Attached are the system info and gpuz screens


----------



## gtarmanrob

hmm... just a thought, go into your Add/remove programs section and look for Nvidia drivers, as if you were going to uninstall them.

is there an entry called 'Nvidia PhysX'?

maybe somehow, the display drivers are installing but not the PhysX drivers? coz im pretty sure the 8800GT does PhysX ay.


----------



## SamuelL421

Need some help with my 5850 setup too...

Heres the issue, I had everything setup and working correctly when I first setup everything. I had carted my system to my parents house and done the setup on an old CRT running off the 5850 through a DVI adapter to the CRT's Dsub connector (old blue vga connector). Everything appeared to work correctly running the 5850+gts250.

Now, having brought my pc back to my apartment, I've hooked it up to my 24'' asus monitor with a dvi cable straight to the 5850 (only difference between the setup at home and at the apartment). Now on every reboot Windows can't recognize the Ati drivers (games won't run, videos won't play, and windows areo effects disappear).

Only way to fix this is to reinstall my ATI drivers over the old ones, but once the system shuts down and restarts windows isn't recognizing the driver again. Any thoughts? Could this be because of the monitor?


----------



## EastCoast

Can someone test if having a both ATI and Nvidia cards/drivers installed cause performance degradation? For example try both a PC game and benchmark (non gpu/cpu physx game) with just ATI card/ATI driver and again with the the inclusion of nvidia card/driver to see if the performance is the same, better or worse. Apparently, one person is having such an issue (look at his screen shots for Dragon Age: Origin) and it needs to be investigated more.


----------



## contain

Guys, you should be using GenLs 1.04FF mod with the newer drivers incase you are not doing that.

I would make another video on setting up Hybrid PhysX but Nvidia and GenL keep updating their drivers/hack that I'll have to keep making new videos.

Anyways, I've uploaded the mod incase any of you need it.

EDIT: I've already benchmarked games a while back. Hybrid PhysX configs have no impact on games performance.


----------



## Racersnare21

When I run fluidmark im getting like 40 fps but in some videos and pictures ive seen their fps is over 100. Im using a 5970 and a GTS 240. Is this normal? I think I installed everything right.


----------



## COMEDOR

Hey guys.

I have a 5870 and i just now remembered i have a 8800gt left over!!!

This thread is huge, could someone do me a solid PLEASE and link me real quick to a guide or maybe a certain post in this monster thread to setting this all up.

I downgraded my Catalyst to 10.5 and is flashed to a ASUS 5870 if that makes any issue with setting this up.

EDIT: nvm this looks good http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...ysx-guide.html ... sry !

EDIT: nevermind, confused yet again, is a SVGA cable NEEDED in order to do this? that guide also sounds like its coming from a dual monitor setup, is that right? cause im in luck if it is


----------



## omega17

COMEDOR, I've just set this up again using my new 5850 and an old 9800GT I had. (used to have it with a 4870 & 9600GT setup...)

It's simple, but it seemed to take a bit of trial and error to get the Physx to be detected in Fluidmark

Basically, I would do the following

1) Physically install both GPUs. Connect 5850 to monitor. Forget about the 8800gt, it doesn't need to be connected. 
2) Driver sweeper ALL drivers off. Completely. Tick ATI, nVid, and nVid Physx. Reboot. The usual for installing new drivers
3) Install Cat 10.6 (or the newest, which might be 10.7 by the time you read this







). Reboot.
4) Install 257.21. Do NOT Reboot. Install GenL's 1.04ff mod. Double check that the files have been patched (i.e check in the window that it says "Files patched"). [If it says some files haven't been patched, then your system is still using them, and the 8800gt wasn't fully un-installed - see 7)]
5) Reboot
6) Run Fluidmark, make sure CPU Physx is NOT checked, and make sure that "Physx GPU" is shown on the sim screen. You will also notice that it looks rather smooth too, hopefully








7) If Fluidmark doesn't want to play ball, then uninstall the 8800gt, delete drivers, and Driver Sweep all NVIDIA drivers off again. Reboot, and repeat from step 4) until Fluidmark finally accepts that you're running hybrid-Physx








8) Enjoy Batman:AA in all it's shiny glory


----------



## ztmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


COMEDOR, I've just set this up again using my new 5850 and an old 9800GT I had. (used to have it with a 4870 & 9600GT setup...)

It's simple, but it seemed to take a bit of trial and error to get the Physx to be detected in Fluidmark

Basically, I would do the following

1) Physically install both GPUs. Connect 5850 to monitor. Forget about the 8800gt, it doesn't need to be connected. 
2) Driver sweeper ALL drivers off. Completely. Tick ATI, nVid, and nVid Physx. Reboot. The usual for installing new drivers
3) Install Cat 10.6 (or the newest, which might be 10.7 by the time you read this







). Reboot.
4) Install 257.21. Do NOT Reboot. Install GenL's 1.04ff mod. Double check that the files have been patched (i.e check in the window that it says "Files patched"). [If it says some files haven't been patched, then your system is still using them, and the 8800gt wasn't fully un-installed - see 7)]
5) Reboot
6) Run Fluidmark, make sure CPU Physx is NOT checked, and make sure that "Physx GPU" is shown on the sim screen. You will also notice that it looks rather smooth too, hopefully








7) If Fluidmark doesn't want to play ball, then uninstall the 8800gt, delete drivers, and Driver Sweep all NVIDIA drivers off again. Reboot, and repeat from step 4) until Fluidmark finally accepts that you're running hybrid-Physx








8) Enjoy Batman:AA in all it's shiny glory


I'm waiting on my 9800GT to get here, but when it does I'll go by this seems simple enough..

+Rep


----------



## ztmike

Trying to install this and I'm having no luck at all..

Did all the steps but I keep getting this error









^^That's trying to install 181.71 beta drivers and before that I tried using 257.21 drivers with the same error.

I deleted my ATI drivers/Nvidia stuff off in safe mode using Driver Sweeper but thought I would check that again after getting this error..and the Nvidia stuff won't delete off.

In Add/Remove Nvidia is gone though?

The GPU seems to be working..the fan is turning (9800GT)

This is using my sig rig, I looked at the motherboard manual and it doesn't say anything that I would have to do to get 2 gpus running..I'm completely lost and getting pissed off.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
Trying to install this and I'm having no luck at all..

Did all the steps but I keep getting this error
--

^^That's trying to install 181.71 beta drivers and before that I tried using 257.21 drivers with the same error.

I deleted my ATI drivers/Nvidia stuff off in safe mode using Driver Sweeper but thought I would check that again after getting this error..and the Nvidia stuff won't delete off.

In Add/Remove Nvidia is gone though?

The GPU seems to be working..the fan is turning (9800GT)

This is using my sig rig, I looked at the motherboard manual and it doesn't say anything that I would have to do to get 2 gpus running..I'm completely lost and getting pissed off.

Is your 9800GT showing up in device manager?


----------



## ztmike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
Is your 9800GT showing up in device manager?

Under display adapters just my 5870 is shown..but since I can't get the drivers installed..I don't believe it would show up there anyway.

Edit: I'm only using 1 monitor, the 9800GT has no monitor plugged in. Just the monitor plugged into the 5870.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ztmike* 
Under display adapters just my 5870 is shown..but since I can't get the drivers installed..I don't believe it would show up there anyway.

Edit: I'm only using 1 monitor, the 9800GT has no monitor plugged in. Just the monitor plugged into the 5870.

I had that problem. Try clicking the "Scan for hardware changes" button in the row of icons above the devices, to get Windows to at least detect your card. It should appear even if it's not connected to a monitor, or if Windows can't find any drivers for it.

Once it shows up there, you should be able to install the drivers


----------



## ztmike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
I had that problem. Try clicking the "Scan for hardware changes" button in the row of icons above the devices, to get Windows to at least detect your card. It should appear even if it's not connected to a monitor, or if Windows can't find any drivers for it.

Once it shows up there, you should be able to install the drivers

That didn't work.

I think it might be my motherboard out of date? I tried looking at the ASUS website for my board and see if there was any updates related to this and I don't see anything?

Searched Google for the name of the error I was getting and it seems pretty popular of an error..I found this:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...2072300AA7Lo1i

Which lead me to believe its my motherboard, I downloaded 2 updates from ASUS but have no idea how to install the updates.

Why can't anything go right for me? I have a feeling I just wasted $65 for this damn card.

*Edit:* Just installed ASUSUpdate program that came with the driver cd, I guess it checks your BIOS version to see if its current said I have version 1456 with a date of 05-04-10 and then I checked online through ASUSUpdate program to see if there was an update..and no that's the latest, so now I have no idea.

And from the looks of it, I won't get much help on a forum.


----------



## SamuelL421

Hoping I can get some help - I thought I had this working (fluidmark was temporarily working), but after physx not working with mirrors edge (updated steam copy) I know something is off. Also does anyone else have the issue of no display driver upon every reboot? I restart my pc and have to reinstall catalyst to get my Asus 5850 working.

Either way, the patch doesn't seem to be working for me. Here's what I'm using: Cat 10.6, nvidia 257.21, and hybrid physx 1.04ff. Both cards are in my pc with only the 5850 hooked up to a display. Remove all drivers, boot to safe mode and use driver sweeper. Restart and install Catalyst. Restart and install Nvidia then the physx patch.
*
Problem is, I keep getting this when patching: *

[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\\Program Files (x86)\\NVIDIA Corporation\\PhysX\\Engine\\..\\Common\\PhysXDevic e.dll
Trying next pattern...
nothing patched!
...done!

[FILE CHECK]
loading file:
C:\\Program Files (x86)\\NVIDIA Corporation\\PhysX\\Engine\\..\\Common\\PhysXDevic e64.dll
File Exist Check : OK
...done!

[SEARCH & REPLACE PATCH]
loading file:
C:\\Program Files (x86)\\NVIDIA Corporation\\PhysX\\Engine\\..\\Common\\PhysXDevic e64.dll
Trying next pattern...
Trying next pattern...
nothing patched!
...done!

[GET REGISTRY PATHS]
OK
...done!

[REGISTRY PATCH]
Registry patch OK!
...done!

Anyone have some suggestions?? I really need a hand with this







. I've been playing with this at least every other night for 2 weeks and nothing's worked. I've tried Catalyst 10.5 and 10.6 and nvidia 257.21 and the latest one. I've also tried installing the patch in safe mode and stopping basically every process before attempting an install - nothing has worked.

Is there some what to extract the dll's from this stupid patcher and just place them myself in safe mode? I know what I need to do and where I need to place these files - I just have no way of doing it. *Could someone maybe post these two files (PhysXDevice64.dll and PhysXDevice.dll) ? If I could get them I think I could just replace them myself







*


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*


Hoping I can get some help - I thought I had this working (fluidmark was temporarily working), but after physx not working with mirrors edge (updated steam copy) I know something is off. Also does anyone else have the issue of no display driver upon every reboot? I restart my pc and have to reinstall catalyst to get my Asus 5850 working.

Either way, the patch doesn't seem to be working for me. Here's what I'm using: Cat 10.6, nvidia 257.21, and hybrid physx 1.04ff. Both cards are in my pc with only the 5850 hooked up to a display. Remove all drivers, boot to safe mode and use driver sweeper. Restart and install Catalyst. Restart and install Nvidia then the physx patch.
*
Problem is, I keep getting this when patching: *

.....


On one occasion this happened to me, and I had to manually delete everything I could out of the C:\\Program Files (x86)\\NVIDIA Corporation\\ path.

This was after I had removed and deleted it from device manager, then ran driver sweeper to remove drivers AND PhysX. Rebooted into safe mode, and killed any nv**.exe/dll in task manager, then deleted the folder bit by bit.

It would then allow me to patch it


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *omega17* 
On one occasion this happened to me, and I had to manually delete everything I could out of the C:\\Program Files (x86)\\NVIDIA Corporation\\ path.

This was after I had removed and deleted it from device manager, then ran driver sweeper to remove drivers AND PhysX. Rebooted into safe mode, and killed any nv**.exe/dll in task manager, then deleted the folder bit by bit.

It would then allow me to patch it

Thanks for the help, I'm going to try this when I get home later. I'll post back here with the results.


----------



## grunion

Mirrors Edge PhysX requires a separate fix to run correctly.


----------



## SamuelL421

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Mirrors Edge PhysX requires a separate fix to run correctly.

Well there's one problem solved (hopefully), thank you









Still have to get the stuff to install right though. Hopefully, the help from omega will solve my issue with that and also my problem with win7 not recognizing a display driver for the radeon when both red and green are installed.

Just got a copy of BM:AA, so here's hoping - I'll post results as soon as I get a chance to try these fixes out


----------



## SamuelL421

PHYSX 100% working now - Mirrors edge and Batman AA.

Now I just need it to work correctly at startup - Still having the issue where Windows 7 doesn't detect either display driver. I boot up and have no hardware acceleration, no aero effects, can't load a game, etc. But reinstalling the catalyst driver fixes this until the computer reboots again. This happen to anyone else or does anyone have an idea as to why this is happening?

I will mention this - could it be related to the fact that my radeon is in pci-E slot 2 and the geforce is in slot 1? The radeon unfortunately can't be moved up to slot 1 to test this because its too large and the case and HDD bays cause it not to fit. The Geforce can't be moved down either as there isn't much room at the bottom of my case (fans) and I think putting it into pci-E slot 3 would make both slot 2 and 3 become x8 instead of x16. Basically, I'm really hoping this isn't the cause of my problems


----------



## superj1977

Just done a fresh install and came back to main page for physx mod1.04ff,followed the link and noticed they have changed the website around a little.

The 1.04ffmod download is here:

http://www.ngohq.com/attachments/gra...mod-1.04ff.rar


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


On one occasion this happened to me, and I had to manually delete everything I could out of the C:\\Program Files (x86)\\NVIDIA Corporation\\ path.

This was after I had removed and deleted it from device manager, then ran driver sweeper to remove drivers AND PhysX. Rebooted into safe mode, and killed any nv**.exe/dll in task manager, then deleted the folder bit by bit.

It would then allow me to patch it


I just wanted to clarify something -

You go into safe mode and manually delete the nvidia corporation folder, reboot, install the latest physx, reboot, and apply the patch right?


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I just wanted to clarify something -

You go into safe mode and manually delete the nvidia corporation folder, reboot, install the latest physx, reboot, and apply the patch right?


DONT reboot before you run the patch

correct, apart from that


----------



## Velathawen

ah, that's what I did wrong. will try, thanks!


----------



## Zisdabom

hey i have noticed that the 1.04FF patch has been unavailable from that website link

for well over a week and i was wondering if someone knew where else to find it

or if someone could please upload it so i can download









would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Velathawen

Scroll up 4 posts, it works!


----------



## rsfkevski

Ok...patch has been applied and physx is ticked in GPU-Z.

Problem is this: When I run FluidMark (looks great for 3 seconds) the Nvidia Driver stops responding and therefore, no Physx...

Anyone else have this issue, and possibly a resolution?


----------



## rsfkevski

DLing latest NVidia driver now and I'll try patching it and see what happens


----------



## rsfkevski

Well, I've been at it for hours now and NOTHING seems to work.....please tell me that there's a simply solution to this problem because it's really starting to PISS me off!


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


Well, I've been at it for hours now and NOTHING seems to work.....please tell me that there's a simply solution to this problem because it's really starting to PISS me off!


Are you running stock clocks on that nvidia card? I've experienced such crashes in fluidmark when particles dissapeared when I was pushing the clocks on the card to high. If you are running stock then we'll try smth else.


----------



## rsfkevski

The particles disappear, YES!

I've actually got the clocks at just over stock. I had XFX make a Bios for this 9800GT to match the clocks on an RMAed 8800GT. I tested the card, overclocked, for days at 100% use to insure stability before I had them tweak the Bios.

If this is the problem, I am going to have to contact XFX and get a new Bios, unless someone can explain how to Downclock this thing.

Nevermind, I just downloaded EVGA Precision and was able to downclock the 9800GT...now we'll see if it works







+Rep


----------



## Iozeg

Maybe try to use smth like MSI Afterburner or RivaTuner to try to lower the default "high" clocks? And then see if it changed the situation. But I'm almost certain that it is the cause of trouble. Because as soon as I dropped the clocks on mine it ran without errors. good luck


----------



## rsfkevski

Nope, didn't work...Using EVGA Precision I downclocked down to 460/710 and still didn't work. I'm gonna head on to bed, cause it's late and I'm frustrated!!!

I'll try installing 257.21 drivers tomorrow and then the 1.04FF Physx Mod and see if that helps any with original clocks.

Tried the 257.21/1.04FF combination previously but reverted back to 197.45 and used 1.03 Physx Mod to "enable Phsyx" in NVidia Control Panel.

GPU-Z shows Phsyx ticked, and it's working for a few seconds but then the Driver fails, recovers, and then a reboot is needed for Physx to work at all anymore.

Also, I contacted XFX about Bios already and driver crashing in FluidMark...we'll see what they have to say...hell, it may even be a faulty card...I don't know!

Thanks for the help Iozeg...I'm outta here!


----------



## sweffymo

So, I am playing around with a BFG 9600GT OC edition and the tweaked drivers won't work with my 4890... Is there anything I am missing here?


----------



## rsfkevski

Well, of course, XFX is stating that it is probably a problem with Fluidmark.


----------



## Velathawen

I managed to apply the PhysX patch and Fluidmark runs, but it only gives me 19-20 fps on a 9800GT which I think seems a bit low. Does anyone have any input concerning this?


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


I managed to apply the PhysX patch and Fluidmark runs, but it only gives me 19-20 fps on a 9800GT which I think seems a bit low. Does anyone have any input concerning this?


Pretty sure I get more than that on my 8800GTS, I'll check tonight with a Fluidmark run, but I ran it last night and it was very smooth, sure it was at least 30FPS. Do you have force CPU PhysX ticked? If so, untick it.

Also, I don't get how people get problems doing this, I've done this to an 8600, 8800GT and 8800GTS, and not had a problem.


----------



## Velathawen

Think I got it working, it's going at 33fps now


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey everyone; the OP is updated with NEW download links. 1.03 is uploading right now and giving me a few issues so I'll get that worked out as soon as I can.

But 1.04FF is up right now.

Sorry about being a little absent from this scene, I've just been terribly busy as of late. I haven't been in town almost all summer. And now I"m working on the AMD Section to clean things up and update FAQ's & Guides.

Either way; this is a personal thank you to everyone that contributed.









EDIT: 1.03 is now personally hosted by myself. If their is any issues with the Download links PM me and I'll update the thread. (adding this to the OP as well.)

But all should be good now. There's apparently an issue with the OCN upload server, so I'll have to upload 1.03 later on that way it's hosted on OCN.


----------



## rsfkevski

Hybrid Physx Mod 1.04FF is still telling me that nothing was patched







I'm not sure exactly what I'm doing wrong. GPU-Z shows Physx ticked.

FluidMark continues to cause an NVidia driver crash, then the driver recovers. if I open FluidMark again and start the fluid, there is no fluid, only stationary objects.

I have attempted to downclock the 9800GT and still, same error.

Any and All help is greatly appreciated in helping me get this resolved. I'd really like to play Crystasis, and without Physx, it just sucks!


----------



## Velathawen

GPU-Z can show you PhysX ticked regardless of whether or not it is actually working. Just follow the instructions pasted several pages ago and make sure that when you do the cleanup all the files are gone prior to installing the PhysX runtime.


----------



## mecho_gruh

Hi guys, I'm new in this forum and I need your help. I have the good old Ageia PhysX card by Asus, it worked just fine with the 8.04.25 drivers, but now It can't. The card itself is OK, I ran the integrated diagnostics everything says PASS.
Before it was working in UT3, Vantage and other PhysX.
What I've changed:
Vista>7
5770>5850
i7 920>1055T
I even tried those tools provided in post #1 but nothing happend, did they work only with actual VGA card but now with ageia?
I use original and activated Windows, I checked the molex connector, everything seems to be fine.
Please help


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


GPU-Z can show you PhysX ticked regardless of whether or not it is actually working. Just follow the instructions pasted several pages ago and make sure that when you do the cleanup all the files are gone prior to installing the PhysX runtime.


I followed the instructions, to a tee, in the OP...I'll scan back a few pages to see if anything has changed since then.

Uninstallation was done in "Safe Mode" and Driver Cleaner Pro was used to clean everything out, at least 8 times now!


----------



## Velathawen

One thing I think that happened when I attempted to do this was that despite running driver cleaner, I still had to manually delete some files in the folder in safe mode.

I'll repost the instructions I followed to save you some time:

1. Clean the drivers completely, no C:\\Program files\\Nvidia Corporation folders remaining, nothing. If they are there, manually delete them. 
2. Install latest drivers, I used 258.96 and reboot.
3. Install PhysX and *DO NOT* reboot.
4. Run the 104ff mod
5. Enjoy









Hope this helps!


----------



## superj1977

Ok so i have been running physx mod for a while no with no probs until today when i downloaded mafia 2 demo off steam.

As part of the download steam updated my nvidia physx software and since then i have been un-able to use my 8800gtx for physx.

I have tried both the 10.3 and 1.04 patches im sure the 10.4 should be working,anyway physx is now dissabled.

I earlier uninstalled all nvidia drivers/software and reinstalled 256.96 and used to 10.4 to patch,a quick test with a physx app showed gpu physx to be enabled,great!!!

Tried to start up mafia 2 and was met with an error and explanation that steam was about to update my nvidia software so i could play the game...damn,it updated and quick test showed gpu physx disabled.

No matter how many times i run the patch or install any nvidia software i can not get mafia 2 to run on steam with physx hack enabling gpu physx in game.

Do we need a new physx mod patch allready for newest nvidia software?
If so then tell me where its at please!


----------



## Octane

with this 1 game when i got my ati card i couldnt run it, so what i did was i got the physics driver straight up not the whole nvidia driver pack stuff and that worked, was able to play the game with out any errors, i think i just got the physics only driver off nvidia site, so try that for anybody who has a issue


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Octane*


with this 1 game when i got my ati card i couldnt run it, so what i did was i got the physics driver straight up not the whole nvidia driver pack stuff and that worked, was able to play the game with out any errors, i think i just got the physics only driver off nvidia site, so try that for anybody who has a issue


And which Nvidia card are you suing to process physx?
Also which Physx mod patch are you using?


----------



## Octane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


And which Nvidia card are you suing to process physx?
Also which Physx mod patch are you using?


i didnt have a nvidia card in at the time i went from the 9800gtx+ 512 mb, to a ati 5850, i uninstalled all drivers and i put my 5850 in put ati drivers on, game didnt work said physics crap, so i went and dl'd the physic driver only, and installed that and game ran, thats all i did, no mod patch or anything


----------



## superj1977

Ok the latest physx that steam installed with this game was 9.10.0512 and the 10.4 mod patch does not work with it.

I have uninstalled the new physx software(9.10.0512) and gone back to 9.10.0224,10.4 mod patch now enables gpu physx but i can not use this old physx software with mafia 2 so i take it we do need a new physx mod patch allready,damn.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Octane*


i didnt have a nvidia card in at the time i went from the 9800gtx+ 512 mb, to a ati 5850, i uninstalled all drivers and i put my 5850 in put ati drivers on, game didnt work said physics crap, so i went and dl'd the physic driver only, and installed that and game ran, thats all i did, no mod patch or anything


Yeah i can install the latest physx drivers and the game works but with the newest physx software i can not use the 10.4 mod patch to enable gpu physx.

EDIT:
*Ok i got the whole physx hybrid thing working fine with Mafia2 on steam,heres how:

1. delete the extra screen allocated to the nvidia card(if you have one)

2. Go to: Local Disk(C







>Program Files>Steam>steamapps>common>mafia2-public demo>3rd and find the Physx_10.0512_9.10.0152_systemSoftware.msi

3.Run the msi first to remove the current physx software,then run again to install this new physx msi.

4.Re-allocate your extra screen to the Nvidia card(if the patch your using requires this)then patch using the patch for the drivers your using,i used patch 10.4.

5.try running a physx app to confirm that physx is running on the gpu.

This msi in the steam folder lets you play mafia 2 but also allows the physx hybrid thing aswell,steam will not try to update the new physx you installed.

There must be an error of some kind with the physx software that steam installs alongside mafia 2.*


----------



## pez

I've got this running now, but I've got 2 questions:

Am I able to fold? And if so, how? I tried -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g92

Secondly, how do I disable PhysX if I want to run something like Vantage? While it's nice to have those extra, I want to be able to disable for my card.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


I've got this running now, but I've got 2 questions:

Am I able to fold? And if so, how? I tried -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g92

Secondly, how do I disable PhysX if I want to run something like Vantage? While it's nice to have those extra, I want to be able to disable for my card.


the switch is -forcegpu nvidia_g80, however counter-intuitive this may seem


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


I've got this running now, but I've got 2 questions:

Am I able to fold? And if so, how? I tried -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g92

Secondly, how do I disable PhysX if I want to run something like Vantage? While it's nice to have those extra, I want to be able to disable for my card.


To disable PhysX, disable the screen the 8800GT added. 
And use -forcegpu_g80


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


To disable PhysX, disable the screen the 8800GT added. 
And use -forcegpu_g80


Disabling the screen doesn't work because the new patch doesn't require a screen to be enabled

And way to copy what I wrote on the g80 switch


----------



## pez

Well now it attempts to download the packet or whatever and then gives me:

"Core download error (#2), waiting before retry"
"Core download error (#3), waiting before retry"
"Core download error (#4), waiting before retry"

And just continues to do so. And as said, with the current fix, no extra monitor shows up, so it' stuck as a PhysX card. Vantage honestly isn't a big deal to me, but I'd still like to get this thing to fold :/.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Well now it attempts to download the packet or whatever and then gives me:

"Core download error (#2), waiting before retry"
"Core download error (#3), waiting before retry"
"Core download error (#4), waiting before retry"

And just continues to do so. And as said, with the current fix, no extra monitor shows up, so it' stuck as a PhysX card. Vantage honestly isn't a big deal to me, but I'd still like to get this thing to fold :/.


have you tried deleting the work folder, and the queue.dat file, and restarting the client?
**sorry, forgot to add, delete any fahcore_xx.exe that it may have successfully downloaded


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


have you tried deleting the work folder, and the queue.dat file, and restarting the client?
**sorry, forgot to add, delete any fahcore_xx.exe that it may have successfully downloaded


Where would I find those folders? Sorry if I'm being really noobish ATM, but I don't know much about the whole [email protected] program.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Where would I find those folders? Sorry if I'm being really noobish ATM, but I don't know much about the whole [email protected] program.


It's ok, we all learnt from someone else










Those files / folder will be inside the folder where you installed fah; wherever you are currently running the folding client from.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


It's ok, we all learnt from someone else









Those files / folder will be inside the folder where you installed fah; wherever you are currently running the folding client from.


Well I looked there before posting and got nothing. I have a feeling it's something really simple. I'm just going to completely reinstall it and see what happens.


----------



## pez

Well strange enough, I reinstalled and it just automatically worked. No -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80 or anything. It just up and works. If I go to the viewer.exe it will display the work and seems to be working fine, though it shows an ATI icon. But it's folding fast like a NVIDIA GPU and it's showing me 99% load on it, while my ATI card is showing 0-2%







. Thanks for the help though guys. I'm happy to be able to game and fold at the same time. Now I can jack up my University's electric bill







.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pez* 
Well strange enough, I reinstalled and it just automatically worked. No -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80 or anything. It just up and works. If I go to the viewer.exe it will display the work and seems to be working fine, though it shows an ATI icon. But it's folding fast like a NVIDIA GPU and it's showing me 99% load on it, while my ATI card is showing 0-2%







. Thanks for the help though guys. I'm happy to be able to game and fold at the same time. Now I can jack up my University's electric bill







.

Ha, nicely done, suck that electricity down. If someone else was paying the bill, I'd get a little folding farm up and running









Good job on getting it working, even if it was totally random luck


----------



## Bal3Wolf

The 1.04ff mod is nice i just put my 8800gt back in my pc to test with mafia 2 demo and with the new 1.04ff just installed lastest 256 drivers then ran the mod and ran batch for it to do gpu physx and its working. Tho i noticed mafia 2 dont seem to use very much gpu power i dont thk they got the crap fixed yet.


----------



## Amdoverclocker2

dam i just sold my 275 gtx and im using psp it hard load faster than ps3 ***f im wait for new motherboard


----------



## Ctcp

Hi, first excuse my poor english. Maybe someone can help me with a problem i have.

If i run Fluidmark 1.1 with ATI HD5870 + Geforce 9800GT for PhysX the result in 640x480 (all default) its only 3930 points.

The two cards are in PCIe 2.0 x8 (in my motherboard, when two cards are plugged, the speed of all PCIe slots go to 2.0 x8).

I think that 3950 its a low score. There is an example of Fluidmark score from other guy with the same card (Link here: http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/1...html#post82990) with PCIe at x4 (less than me) and the score is the double.

Â¿Any idea on what its the problem?.

Thanks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I ran the test with my 8800gt running 700/1833/900 and got [ SCORE: 6477 o3Marks ]. Sounds like maybe you aint got your physx working right.


----------



## Ctcp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
I ran the test with my 8800gt running 700/1833/900 and got [ SCORE: 6477 o3Marks ]. Sounds like maybe you aint got your physx working right.

According to Fluidmark, PhysX is running in hardware mode.










The other card its an HD5870.

Â¿What can be the problem?

Thanks.


----------



## off1ine

Hi! I've read through the pages of this thread, but didn't notice if anyone has a Crossfire/Eyefinity setup and running the physX mod. Anyone anticipate or experience issues with such a setup?
I'm running (2) 5870 2gb cards and using a DVI-VGA adaptor for third monitor.
I have a XFX GTS250 1gb Core edition (physX/cuda) in my old rig.

Can I use the newest 258.96 driver release with the 1.04ff mod/patch, or do I need to use the 257.15beta release?

Any insight would be appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ctcp*


According to Fluidmark, PhysX is running in hardware mode.










The other card its an HD5870.

Â¿What can be the problem?

Thanks.


it kinda looks like your affected by the timebomb what drivers and what physx mod did you use ?


----------



## Du-z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *off1ine*


Hi! I've read through the pages of this thread, but didn't notice if anyone has a Crossfire/Eyefinity setup and running the physX mod. Anyone anticipate or experience issues with such a setup?
I'm running (2) 5870 2gb cards and using a DVI-VGA adaptor for third monitor.
I have a XFX GTS250 1gb Core edition (physX/cuda) in my old rig.

Can I use the newest 258.96 driver release with the 1.04ff mod/patch, or do I need to use the 257.15beta release?

Any insight would be appreciated, thank you in advance!


I actually had a go on this last night, it worked with crossfire but im not sure about eyefinity. I ended up going with the Nvidia drivers that was missing the ATI Physx Block. I uploaded them onto my Webserver for other peple if they want them.

the only one that i have tested are the 64bit W7 Driver

257.15_7_vista_64bit_beta.rar
257.15_7_vista_32bit_beta.rar
257.15_xp_32bit_beta.rar

Make sure you unistall the Default Physx drivers that get installed, then install the one that is in the .rar then restart.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Du-z*


I actually had a go on this last night, it worked with crossfire but im not sure about eyefinity. I ended up going with the Nvidia drivers that was missing the ATI Physx Block. I uploaded them onto my Webserver for other peple if they want them.

the only one that i have tested are the 64bit W7 Driver

257.15_7_vista_64bit_beta.rar
257.15_7_vista_32bit_beta.rar
257.15_xp_32bit_beta.rar

Make sure you unistall the Default Physx drivers that get installed, then install the one that is in the .rar then restart.


You should be able to use the latest drivers even with the now 1.04f mod i think its simple 256 has less protection or somthing.


----------



## Du-z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
You should be able to use the latest drivers even with the now 1.04f mod i think its simple 256 has less protection or somthing.

yeah but then you have the problem with that potential Trojan or whatever it was. false positive or not I don't think it is worth the risk.

i also doubt that they have been improving Physx for such a old card like the 8000 series and even the 9000 Series.

nevertheless i have got it to work with crossfire and without that Mod.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Du-z* 
yeah but then you have the problem with that potential Trojan or whatever it was. false positive or not I don't think it is worth the risk.

i also doubt that they have been improving Physx for such a old card like the 8000 series and even the 9000 Series.

nevertheless i have got it to work with crossfire and without that Mod.

Never was a trojan its just how it modifys the files that gets it flagged and i dont even think the newer versions are flagged was just the older one. And most all programs that edit stuff by doing hook or somthing get flagged as a viri when they are clean. Heck anymore av companys are so stupid sometimes they flag legit windows files and trash windows heck look what macfee did they screwed up millions of systems for flagging a safe file as a viri.


----------



## Neokolzia

Just hooked it all up today got my 9500GT in the mail and swapped that out with my Old computers 8800GT since that is far more powerful, Huge difference thats all I can say, but very noisy to set up since the card flips out until it has a driver installed running at 100%.

reading through now, testing on Fluid mark, I'm running 5870 + 8800 and I'm getting near identical score at 3870? The GPU is loading but I guess not as much? I haven't noticed a problem in the Physx games I've tested so far but if there is I guess I should go back to square one. I may not have uninstalled Physx 100% properly first go at it so that may be linked.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

what fluidmark did you test on 1.1 or 1.2 their scores are way differt ? and i posted my score i got up a few posts with my 8800gt it was ran at 640/480 as someone wanted [ SCORE: 6477 o3Marks ]. But it would probly be better to run it at a higher res maybe take cpu bottle necks out.


----------



## grunion

The easiest route to take atm is to use the 257.15b driver along with the newest physx package released for Mafia2.

That's what I did and it's as straight forward as it gets.


----------



## Du-z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
The easiest route to take atm is to use the 257.15b driver along with the newest physx package released for Mafia2.

That's what I did and it's as straight forward as it gets.

cheek out the link i posted on the previous page


----------



## omega17

I can confirm that the 1.04ff patch works fine with the Mafia 2 PhysX update, as long as you run it manually and patch it before you reboot









although I am selling my PhysX card as I seem to be focussing on non-PhysX games at the mo


----------



## Ctcp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
it kinda looks like your affected by the timebomb what drivers and what physx mod did you use ?

I am using all the last drivers:

- Geforce 258.96 drivers
- PhysX Hybrid Mod 1.04ff
- PhysX driver is 9.10.0513

The scores in fluidmark are very low. Â¿What can i do?.

Thanks.


----------



## Gabkicks

nvm, it is working okay now


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
The easiest route to take atm is to use the 257.15b driver along with the newest physx package released for Mafia2.

That's what I did and it's as straight forward as it gets.

When I get a chance I'm going to clean my Drivers and try this.


----------



## SamuelL421

Anyone else have the problem of windows not detecting anything but the geforce drivers on reboot? The only workaround I've found is to rerun the ATI catalyst package every time I restart my pc. It works, but its a major pain in the ass. Running catalyst, it even detects that I already have the current ati drivers and software installed - windows just isn't seeing it for some reason. If I tell it to reinstall anyway windows finds my 5850, aero effects turn back on and so does hardware acceleration.

Is there any solution to this? Everything works fine after running the catalyst installer, even physx on my gts250. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuelL421* 
Anyone else have the problem of windows not detecting anything but the geforce drivers on reboot? The only workaround I've found is to rerun the ATI catalyst package every time I restart my pc. It works, but its a major pain in the ass. Running catalyst, it even detects that I already have the current ati drivers and software installed - windows just isn't seeing it for some reason. If I tell it to reinstall anyway windows finds my 5850, aero effects turn back on and so does hardware acceleration.

Is there any solution to this? Everything works fine after running the catalyst installer, even physx on my gts250. Any thoughts?

Never had that problem maybe you should uninstall ati, physx and nv drivers then use driver cleaner and remove anything left over and then try installing ati reboot a few times and seee if it loads the drivers right everytime then install the drivers and physx.


----------



## ban916

Anyone having problems seeing the patch when you un rar disable your antivirus because it sees it as a virus and deletes it. Just a heads up.


----------



## Artikbot

A servant here can't make his 8800GT to get detected by the system.

Maybe an issue of having to push it to the main slot?


----------



## Shinusagi

Excusme me, I am new here and I only registered in these forums because of this thread

Sorry but I am not sure about it because I saw two different list of nVidia cards working with PhysX and ATI)

I have and integrated nVidia 8200 and I want to put an ATI 5670 on the PCI-E slot, but I am not sure if PhysX will be compatible and should work properly or not

Can anybody tell me if shouldn't be any problem or not doing it? n_nUU

PD: Sorry about my bad english people T_T, and thanks for the help


----------



## Artikbot

Not really sure it would work, mainly because of the ultramegasuperduper low power of that 8200. I'm sure the ATI rips it off like... 1000 hundred times.

Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Gabkicks

i think the weakest card you can run physx off of is an 8600...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


i think the weakest card you can run physx off of is an 8600...


That's not true. GT210, 8400GS, & 9400GT can all run PhysX.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Haven't they been shown to actually bottleneck performance on recent PhysX-heavy titles? I know 32 or so shader cores is the minimum required to run it, but that isn't the same as the minimum required to run it well on the latest games, which is probably what Gabkicks meant.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


Haven't they been shown to actually bottleneck performance on recent PhysX-heavy titles? I know 32 or so shader cores is the minimum required to run it, but that isn't the same as the minimum required to run it well on the latest games, which is probably what Gabkicks meant.


Well on the next big PhysX Title (Mafia 2) a GTS 250 is recommend.

Right now the recommended PhysX card is the GT240 for it's low power draw, and high shader count.

EVGA even runs promotions on that.

Personally if I was looking into getting a PhysX card I'd see if I could get a 9800GT used. As that'll be the best value.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I, on the other hand, would prioritize a card with a good shader count and no PCI-e power plug. To each his own. I wonder how much cash I'd have to add to sweeten a trade of my 8800GTS + waterblock for a nice little 240.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


I, on the other hand, would prioritize a card with a good shader count and no PCI-e power plug. To each his own. I wonder how much cash I'd have to add to sweeten a trade of my 8800GTS + waterblock for a nice little 240.


9800GT has low power variants with now PCIe power plug.

But even the Reference Design BARELY uses over 75w in Furmark.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I'm not sure - did I set this up right?
I have my 4870x2 and a 8800GT.










Mafia 2


----------



## Neokolzia

I would love to know how much my 8800GT is actually using consumption wise under full load, I'm hopefully going to CF my 5870 soon I hope I have enough power to run this system o_o + the 8800GT which is the true tipping point if it consumes alot.

To Above poster that Fluidmark score looks really low, but my version is different 1.1.1, I get around 4k but they do different markings it seems for that version, anyway during once a certain amount of fluid gets up there my FPS dips down to a steady 75. Are you still getting a decent FPS or is it very quickly going downhill to like 3-4 fps? And in top corner does it say hardware Physx while its running?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I'm not sure - did I set this up right?
I have my 4870x2 and a 8800GT.

Mafia 2

I've not run the Mafia 2 benchmark (but it looks a little low) Fluidmark looks like its running properly though. And the score looks good for the 8800GT (I used an overclocked 9600GSO/8800GS)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
I would love to know how much my 8800GT is actually using consumption wise under full load, I'm hopefully going to CF my 5870 soon I hope I have enough power to run this system o_o + the 8800GT which is the true tipping point if it consumes alot.

Your PSU has WAY MORE than enough power for that setup.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 

Your PSU has WAY MORE than enough power for that setup.

I hope so =), with everything under full load with my butt load of fans I hope I get enough out of it, I know 750W is easily enough for 5870 CF, but I was just worried that 8800GT may use quite a big chunk like the 180W I think its rated at or something like that, But if its under 100W that should be fine.


----------



## Tatakai All

I have a 250 OC on the way for physx, would I be able to CF some time down the road when I decide to?

EDIT: Not too sure if it will fit either.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
I hope so =), with everything under full load with my butt load of fans I hope I get enough out of it, I know 750W is easily enough for 5870 CF, but I was just worried that 8800GT may use quite a big chunk like the 180W I think its rated at or something like that, But if its under 100W that should be fine.

HD5870 CF won't touch 750w on most systems. At most while gaming you'll be around 675w.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
I have a 250 OC on the way for physx, would I be able to CF some time down the road when I decide to?

EDIT: Not too sure if it will fit either.

You'll be fine. GTS 250 OC is around 150w MAX. And won't touch that during PhysX opperations.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
HD5870 CF won't touch 750w on most systems. At most while gaming you'll be around 675w.

You'll be fine. GTS 250 OC is around 150w MAX. And won't touch that during PhysX opperations.

even under Fluid mark conditions which is extreme Physx Calculations I only hit 35% usage, so I can't imagine that using max TDP, so I hope that is safe, same can be said with Crossfire, 5870 CF aint going to be using 100% full load on both for regular gaming.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
I would love to know how much my 8800GT is actually using consumption wise under full load, I'm hopefully going to CF my 5870 soon I hope I have enough power to run this system o_o + the 8800GT which is the true tipping point if it consumes alot.

To Above poster that Fluidmark score looks really low, but my version is different 1.1.1, I get around 4k but they do different markings it seems for that version, anyway during once a certain amount of fluid gets up there my FPS dips down to a steady 75. Are you still getting a decent FPS or is it very quickly going downhill to like 3-4 fps? *And in top corner does it say hardware Physx while its running?*

no

and it says at 40. Never goes down or up.


----------



## Neokolzia

Does it say Software Physics on the top of it? 4870x2 should be hitting higher then 20( its essentially as powerful as my 5870) with hardware Physx, I've had some issues with it, best fix for me was doing a clean sweep again, making 100% sure to clean every bit of Nvidia off of my computer, using Driver sweeper then uninstalling Nvidia CP, and Physx.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
Does it say Software Physics on the top of it? 4870x2 should be hitting higher then 20( its essentially as powerful as my 5870) with hardware Physx, I've had some issues with it, best fix for me was doing a clean sweep again, making 100% sure to clean every bit of Nvidia off of my computer, using Driver sweeper then uninstalling Nvidia CP, and Physx.

it doesn't say anything.
I'll have to wipe the nvidia stuff out.

EDIT:
lol - that's why. You're using 1.1 Fluid Mark or whatever. That has only 1 ball and 1 emitter with dinky fluid. I get an average of 188 FPS with Fluid Mark on that version.
And it does say Hardware PhysX.

Well that sucks, I'm massively disappointed then. The performance in Mafia 2 is not what I expected. Sad.
Oh and does anyone else constantly have (windows) explorer crashing on them after installing the physX mod? It's drivin me nuts lol
One last thing: the mod itself gives me "No $$ found. Nothing to steal." I'm assuming maybe that's a joke considering the way reads, but is this some kind of error code?


----------



## Tatakai All

^^^ You use explorer?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


^^^ You use explorer?


sorry sorry
I meant explorer. As in explorer.exe (the UI of Windows). I typed Internet explorer out of habit. I use FF always and forever.

Anyways, explorer crashes a lot after the mod. Also, going back to the performance - according to EVGA Precision: in Fluid Mark the 8800GT is only being used 80%. And my 4870x2's 2nd GPU isn't being used -.-

In Mafia 2 - the 8800GT gets only 20% usage and my 4870x2's 2nd GPU gets full usage.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well PhysX usage is determined by what's going on in games. It's dynamic. Having PhysX on doesn't mean you'll get full usage all the time.

And Fluidmark can't use Crossfire or SLi.

Just 1 GPU + 1 PPU


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


EDIT:
lol - that's why. You're using 1.1 Fluid Mark or whatever. That has only 1 ball and 1 emitter with dinky fluid. I get an average of 188 FPS with Fluid Mark on that version.
And it does say Hardware PhysX.

"No $$ found. Nothing to steal." I'm assuming maybe that's a joke considering the way reads, but is this some kind of error code?










heh ya it is a joke, I'm going to download that Mafia 2 Demo and give it a whirl and see what I can conjure up.

ya I used 1.1 for that sort of stuff, haven't used new one yet, prob will download it now since it seems to utilize more Physx Power.

ya getting simular numbers on 1.2, 80% usage on my 8800GT, 1.1 drops the Fps because the benchmark starts when it starts, where 1.2 has a warmup which is smarter gets a nice average.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


it doesn't say anything.
I'll have to wipe the nvidia stuff out.

EDIT:
lol - that's why. You're using 1.1 Fluid Mark or whatever. That has only 1 ball and 1 emitter with dinky fluid. I get an average of 188 FPS with Fluid Mark on that version.
And it does say Hardware PhysX.

Well that sucks, I'm massively disappointed then. The performance in Mafia 2 is not what I expected. Sad.
Oh and does anyone else constantly have (windows) explorer crashing on them after installing the physX mod? It's drivin me nuts lol
One last thing: the mod itself gives me "No $$ found. Nothing to steal." I'm assuming maybe that's a joke considering the way reads, but is this some kind of error code?











My explorer has never crashed after the mod and i thk they throw wierd crap in their program the older one even had wierd little remarks.


----------



## LetJimiTakeOver

I have an 8800gt for PhysX but haven't installed it yet. All the 'how to' threads on here have you doing some dual monitor malarky. Seems pretty complicated.

I mean, I could do it, but I was just wondering if there's a simpler way?


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LetJimiTakeOver* 
I have an 8800gt for PhysX but haven't installed it yet. All the 'how to' threads on here have you doing some dual monitor malarky. Seems pretty complicated.

I mean, I could do it, but I was just wondering if there's a simpler way?

New Drivers are simple, long as your using I think 258+ drivers Aka the newest ones from Nvidia, its pretty much just plug in card, install Nvidia Driver, install Physx, Install 1.04FF hybrid mod, restart, done.

But as for mafia 2, I'm having Physx issues with it, I'm only hitting 35% usage peak on high, its weird how the usage is working not in spikes or anything at all like I would expect, it just started really low and slowly ramped up, then peaked and went down a bit.

But 30fps average with Medium and High Physx Settings, less GPU usage in Medium. CPU usage is fine, not capping out any cores, it seems to be using 2 cores, or at least 4 threads, Thread 0,2,5,6 o_o... didn't cap any like I said except for Thread 0.

Anyway 60fps average easy soon as I turn Physx off, and no change in CPU usage, hovering around 25% like before, something is fishy o_o.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
New Drivers are simple, long as your using I think 258+ drivers Aka the newest ones from Nvidia, its pretty much just plug in card, install Nvidia Driver, install Physx, Install 1.04FF hybrid mod, restart, done.

But as for mafia 2, I'm having Physx issues with it, I'm only hitting 35% usage peak on high, its weird how the usage is working not in spikes or anything at all like I would expect, it just started really low and slowly ramped up, then peaked and went down a bit.

It's known that Mafia 2 has issues with Physx unless you use the version of the physx driver that is available on local files in the game's steam folder. That has fixed so many people's problems.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LetJimiTakeOver* 
I have an 8800gt for PhysX but haven't installed it yet. All the 'how to' threads on here have you doing some dual monitor malarky. Seems pretty complicated.

I mean, I could do it, but I was just wondering if there's a simpler way?

with the 256 drivers and 1.04f you dont even have to mess with dual monitor stuff .


----------



## JMCB

Does this work with 258 drivers? I can't seem to get it to work. I installed the 8800 GT, installed the latest drivers, installed physx software, then installed the patch. Nothing. Ideas?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JMCB* 
Does this work with 258 drivers? I can't seem to get it to work. I installed the 8800 GT, installed the latest drivers, installed physx software, then installed the patch. Nothing. Ideas?

To my knowledge it only works with up to the 256's, but I could be wrong.

EDIT: make sure you're using PhysX Crack 1.04FF & 256 drivers.


----------



## Gabkicks

I installed the latest nvidia drivers and it worked. try installing the patch and restarting again. use fluidmark to test if yo usee a big boost from running with cpu physx unchecked


----------



## Shrmtales

1.04 Doesnt work for me either! The 1.03 works fine. 
I used:
Nvidia release 256 version 258.96 driver 
Win 7 64
does it work with version 257.21


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cavi*


It's known that Mafia 2 has issues with Physx unless you use the version of the physx driver that is available on local files in the game's steam folder. That has fixed so many people's problems.


I'll try that, hopefully multiple games don't run that way, would be annoying to need to switch around my Physx Driver Versions.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Mafia 2 ran great with my 8800GT with the PhysX but now that Catalyst 10.8 came out, and I reinstalled all the nvidia drivers too, it doesn't work anymore no matter which physX package I use. Fluidmark works, but Mafia 2 runs like garbage compared to before. It's not the ATi card either because I'm getting 0-3% usage as compared to the 80% usage for the 8800GT while running the game.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Mafia 2 ran great with my 8800GT with the PhysX but now that Catalyst 10.8 came out, and I reinstalled all the nvidia drivers too, it doesn't work anymore no matter which physX package I use. Fluidmark works, but Mafia 2 runs like garbage compared to before. It's not the ATi card either because I'm getting 0-3% usage as compared to the 80% usage for the 8800GT while running the game.


Guess I'm not updating to 10.8.


----------



## Neokolzia

mm I'll give it a shot Mafia 2 just seems really weird, idk. I'm struggling enough for frames because the game doesn't support Eyefinity that well obviously since its Nvidia =), they don't expect to have 48:9 Aspect Ratio with Physx on =P


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Guess I'm not updating to 10.8.


well, I don't know what is causing the usage problem
BUT
part of it is that 10.8 gimps the 4870x2. The 2D clocks are frozen on the 2nd GPU making it more or less useless.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


well, I don't know what is causing the usage problem
BUT
part of it is that 10.8 gimps the 4870x2. The 2D clocks are frozen on the 2nd GPU making it more or less useless.


pfft who needs 3D clocks, getting my Crossfire soon and my main game is 2D still o_o... everything stays in idle lol =P, they are real GPU burners.


----------



## Gabkicks

I used msi afterburner to finally get idle clocks back to what they were with 10.4. it was a pain in the butt though. nvm, it isnt working properly :/


----------



## technopagan13

Anyone else get a crash going into a full screen game..? I load apps fine in windowed mode but if it goes into full screen, my box hard freezes

Win 7 64b
HD5970 w/ 9800gtx+
e8400 @ 3.69ghz w/ 4gb RAM

I'm just trying this setup for the first time as I just bought my 5970.

I'm using the new 1.04f w/ 258.96 @ physx 9.10.0513


----------



## Gabkicks

try the 258.93 drivers instead of 96.i heard some people say they were getting crashes w/ 96


----------



## technopagan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


try the 258.93 drivers instead of 96.i heard some people say they were getting crashes w/ 96


should I reinstall physx and the mod too?
is there a link to nvidias archives drivers somewhere? trying to find it


----------



## Gabkicks

ah my bad, i thought i had 93. i have 96 as well :/ I'm not quite sure what the problem could be. anything i say would be a guess.


----------



## Neokolzia

Just a heads up if anyone else is having some trouble with Mafia 2, or likely other Physx games, what I found on another forum that fixed it is, just redo the 1.04FF hybrid, thats it no restart or anything.

Fixed all of my issues, not got Full Physx in Mafia 2 with Eyefinity maxed setting rocking 60+ Fps, though I had to turn AA off... that thing + eyefinity don't get along since I can't give it a low value >_>... 2x is ususally ok but anything higher hurts.


----------



## Tatakai All

Is this the kinda score I should be getting with a 250 OC?


----------



## Neokolzia

your looking about right, 250 specially overclocked, should outperform my 8800GT, fluidmark maxes out the Physx capabilities, games don't unless your running like a 8400 or something lol.

I got 6614, so it looks about right.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neokolzia* 
your looking about right, 250 specially overclocked, should outperform my 8800GT, fluidmark maxes out the Physx capabilities, games don't unless your running like a 8400 or something lol.

I got 6614, so it looks about right.

So your saying my 250 OC should be at load during fluidmark? I ran fluidmark with Afterburner monitoring and it was only at 30% max.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
So your saying my 250 OC should be at load during fluidmark? I ran fluidmark with Afterburner monitoring and it was only at 30% max.

No I don't think the GPU's are capable of hitting 100% load, something else is limiting them. My 8800GT in same version, etc, hits 37%.


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
So your saying my 250 OC should be at load during fluidmark? I ran fluidmark with Afterburner monitoring and it was only at 30% max.

use fluidmark 1.2 It gets up to 85% usage for me in fluidmark 2. I have seen usage go as high as 73% while playing mafia II, but usually it is aroun 30%








YouTube- Mafia II ATi 5850 + GTS 250 benchmark.


----------



## ban916

I have a question for you guys. I see 0% gpu usage for my 8800 gt as physx but see increses in fluidmark?


----------



## Gabkicks

how much of an increase?


----------



## Zcypot

for me fluidmark works but mafia 2 gets 0% with physx on : \\


----------



## Gabkicks

try running PhysX-HwSelection-set-GPU.cmd in the extras folder of the physx mod and see if that helps.


----------



## Zcypot

you know i read a comment on restarting pc after installing Nvidia drivers... i think that helped... I hardly restart my PC im gaming or folding so i find no need to. I ran Mafia 2 and saw GPU2 (9800gt) go up to 30% usage, does that sound right?


----------



## technopagan13

the problem with the hard crash i'm having doesn't happen at all once i uninstalled the nvidia drivers @ physx & then driver cleaned, but id like to make it work

i got the fullscreen crash in winamp too, when using Milkdrop visualization

sometimes in the game (Mortal Online) it would maybe get as far as the 1st or 2nd intro movie before locking up..

I tried replacing MO's physx files in the games binaries folder for the ut engine, and the crash still persists


----------



## Boulard83

My GTX460 barely hit 30% on Mafia 2 when there is LOTS of smoke and other particule. I dont remember with FluidMark how much usage i got.


----------



## ban916

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
how much of an increase?

From 14fps to 40+fps


----------



## Juggalo23451

I got 1.03 patch to work,but not 1.04ff with the 258.96 driver.

Is there any thing special I have to for this driver to get it to work?? Or do I need to use an older driver??


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*


I got 1.03 patch to work,but not 1.04ff with the 258.96 driver.

Is there any thing special I have to for this driver to get it to work?? Or do I need to use an older driver??



Why don't you just use the non blocked beta driver?


----------



## sendblink23

Hey guys I've decided to use & add my extra EVGA 9800GTX+ to my current crossfireX 5770... which they are currently using Catalyst 10.8 + 10.8a profile

I only installed the latest Nvidia driver, rebooted, then the latest PhysX, right after it the 1.04ff mod... & finally rebooted

Is it working or not yet? I haven't used this before so I don't have a clue what I'm supposed to see... I read some old posts saying something in Nvidia Control Panel about PhysX but I don't see any option like that.... Anyways here is all my GPU-Z & FluidMark









*UPDATE*
Decided to run FluidMark again, this time it got a tiny bit higher:









*UPDATE -2*
With 4Ghz I get: 7839


----------



## GeorgieFruit

Well, I decided to play through Bionic Commando one more time on "commando" mode (great game, btw), and remembered that my new 5850s don't do PhysX, so I figured I'd give it a shot.

I just stuck my GTX 260 in, booted up, installed the "257.21_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_wh ql" driver, fired up the patch, and rebooted. It verks!

before:









after:









seems to think I'm in crossfire, though (I'm not; only have one 5850 in atm)
also, I had a pretty bad crash in-game a bit later.. seems alright overall though


----------



## Reload_X

help!!! i cant make the nvidia card show on the device manager!!

so i do this

1-put the 2 card atthe same time ati on the 16x and nvidia on the 8x and the nvidia dont show and i cant install drivers.

2-i put only the nvidia on the 16x slot and load windows..then install drivers....
.......off......i put the ati at the 16x and nvidia back to 8x......install the patch
but only the ati card is aviable

?????? any help to get the nvidia on the device manager????? i already presh SCAN FOR HARDWARE CHANGES and nothing !!!!!!!!!!!!!

specs:
ati xfx 4890 xxx
nvidia xfx 8600 gt
board gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h rev 2.0
cpu phenom ii 955


----------



## Reload_X

ok 1 problem solved......and a new one....

i put the nvidia at the 16x( is runing @ 4x) 
and the ati at the 8x @8x

but i cant see Set PhysX configuration on the nvidia control panel i guess that i dont have physx enable (im a genius lol) so what was my problem...
drivers: nvidia 258.96
ati ccc 10.8


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reload_X*


ok 1 problem solved......and a new one....

i put the nvidia at the 16x( is runing @ 4x) 
and the ati at the 8x @8x

but i cant see Set PhysX configuration on the nvidia control panel i guess that i dont have physx enable (im a genius lol) so what was my problem...
drivers: nvidia 258.96
ati ccc 10.8


I don't see any Physx options in my control panel and it works for me(latest Nvidia driver, PhysX & latest mod patch), .....but if you test with FLUID and you see the words *Hardware in the top while testing it means PhysX is running... as well test Vantage your suppose to see your CPU score extremely way Higher..... then if you run Vantage again choose "disable PPU" and your CPU Score should be way lower.

If you don't get any of these things.. then certainly yes its not working correctly for you.... just Uninstall yoru current PhysX & install again the latest PhysX... and apply the Mod patch afterwards... then try the testings I mentioned you to see if it works afterwards

Also forgot to say your GPU-Z is suppose to have "PhysX" with a Checkmark in the bottom on your ATI card... ex:









Hopefully your Fluid score "red" is not that much hugely far from mines


----------



## Reload_X

thanks for the help......... now.... my nvidia has a serious problem it only tell me that cuda is enable but no physx or opencl..maybe i will try tomorrow with a 8800gs


----------



## Silvos00

Does this work as a Physx card?


----------



## Gabkicks

hell no. 16 streaming processors is useless. I recently bought a used gts 250 off of a guy here. the 9600gt worked fine too as a physx card.


----------



## Silvos00

Even for just Physx?


----------



## Gabkicks

it would be a waste of money. you should be able to get a 9600gt, or a gts 240 for around the same amount used or new with a deal/rebate.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


Does this work as a Physx card?


lol ion gpu? That's more or less a 9400GT.

your much better off with this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-334-_-Product

but $10 more you can get a 9800GT/GT 240
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...CE&PageSize=20
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...0Video%20Cards


----------



## Silvos00

Idk what kinda processing power it takes to run Physx, sry =x


----------



## SamuelL421

Just a heads up to everyone - figured out the cause of some problems people were having here with windows WDDM not recognizing the ATI driver with hybrid physx.

I saw here and on other forums that it was mostly people with ASUS cards that had this problem, including myself. Only way to get functioning hybrid physx was to reinstall the display driver every reboot. We already knew that the smart doctor asus OC program wouldn't run with nvidia installed, but no one thought about the other program packaged with most recent ASUS cards: Gamer OSD.

This is the cause of all the headaches with Win 7 not seeing the display driver. This is especially bad as (at least for me) Gamer OSD only had to be installed, not even running, for this to block Windows from recognizing WDDM.

Anyways hopefully this helps someone in the future, I'm going to PM op (tator?) and see if he'll put this in the FAQ.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thanks for the PM. I check this thread regularly but the PM was much appreciated









I added your info to the OP with credit of course


----------



## superj1977

Hi bit of a quick update for those of you that use fluid mark to test your ATI physx hybrid setup,looks like the latest fluidmark(with red particles) is showing that physx is not available on the gpu even when it is.

I would suggest using either a previous version of fluidmark or some other gpu physx app.

This small app works fine to test gpu physx

Mirror here


----------



## fRingE

So I have a Ati 4890 if I install the 1.04ff I will have PhysX?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fRingE* 
So I have a Ati 4890 if I install the 1.04ff I will have PhysX?

You need an NVIDIA 8800GT/GTX240 series or up video card in a second PCIe slot, then install NVIDIA drivers and then the 1.04ff patch.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Hmm i cant seem to get physx to work now that i upgraded to a i7 and a x58 my old p45 worked fine doing the physx mod.

Update i found a bug it seems in fluidmark 1.22 it wont work but in 1.20 it does and 1.1.


----------



## Arirang

This is just confusing the hell out of me now.
I've tried using the 1.04ff mod after installing the 258.96 nvidia drivers in safe mode, and after I boot up normally, physx isn't enabled.
I also tried using the 257.15 nvidia drivers and that one didn't work for me either.









Anyone have an idea of what I can do?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arirang* 
This is just confusing the hell out of me now.
I've tried using the 1.04ff mod after installing the 258.96 nvidia drivers in safe mode, and after I boot up normally, physx isn't enabled.
I also tried using the 257.15 nvidia drivers and that one didn't work for me either.









Anyone have an idea of what I can do?

Did you install the actual PhysX software before using the PhysX Mod? If not, you'll need to do that: PhysX 9.10.0513.


----------



## Arirang

Well, the physx software (9.10.0.0224) was included in the driver, so I just installed the physx mod.
Still, with the 257.15 drivers it should've worked fine for me, since it's the one without the ati physx block.


----------



## Faraz

Try installing the latest PhysX after the latest NVIDIA drivers. Then apply PhysX Mod.


----------



## Arirang

Yeup, I've tried that too, and physx still isn't enabled in gpu-z!


----------



## razorguy

Question..

Does it matter what Physx enabled card I get? As in will there be a difference between say a 250 or 260? Since they will be strictly used for Physx I don't see it mattering but my friend thinks otherwise. Please PM me with a response as I feel your response will get lost in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razorguy* 
Question..

Does it matter what Physx enabled card I get? As in will there be a difference between say a 250 or 260? Since they will be strictly used for Physx I don't see it mattering but my friend thinks otherwise. Please PM me with a response as I feel your response will get lost in this thread. Thanks!

A GT 210 or GT 220 would be to slow.

But there won't be a huge difference between a GT 240, or 9800GT.

GTS 250 or GTS 450 is the PhysX card you want to get if you're running Mafia 2 though.


----------



## razorguy

So that means if I want to future proof my Physx card for Crysis 2, I should get a high end 200 series or a 400 series card?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razorguy*


So that means if I want to future proof my Physx card for Crysis 2, I should get a high end 200 series or a 400 series card?


A GTS 450 or a GTS 250, I wouldn't go any higher.


----------



## ZoRzEr

I managed to get this running last night. Got the GTX 460 in an RMA case about a GTX 260 that took a dump 2 months ago, decided to try and use the 460 for PhysX.

Was a bit of fiddling with the ATI CCC and Nvidia Control panel but it worked after a Driver Sweep in safe mode. It only worked when I used the 1.03 mod, the 1.04f mod didn't do much except BSOD when launching Fluidmark.

Also picked up Mafia 2 to test it out. Works fantastic, hadn't realized how much I missed PhysX (all 4 games that use it







).

Thanks for the mod!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hi bit of a quick update for those of you that use fluid mark to test your ATI physx hybrid setup,looks like the latest fluidmark(with red particles) is showing that physx is not available on the gpu even when it is.

I would suggest using either a previous version of fluidmark or some other gpu physx app.

This small app works fine to test gpu physx

Mirror here











*See people still having trouble enabling physx atm.*

Have you tried using something else to test for *physx* other than *Fluidmark*?
Like i said in the post above few pages back,the *latest Fluidmark is not showing that physx is enabled even when it is*


----------



## Silvos00

Gonna try this out with an 8800 Alpha Dog and see how it holds up.


----------



## sendblink23

I found a really stupid way to enable PhysX on Windows 7(I just tested it on my friends Win x64 new computer, with only the latest Win 7 updates)

Install your ATI cards... reboot insure the drivers are good.... Install the latest PhysX
Now shut down, add/insert the nvidia card and start the computer
Simply let Windows install its own Nvidia driver(if nothing happens, go into Device Manager - click update the driver on the Nvidia display card), reboot when asked
Now apply the mod "Hybrid-PhysX-mod-1.04ff"(run as administrator)
When its finished... Right-Click the Desktop > Screen Resolution > Click Detect - it will detect an extra display (click it, make it the Nvidia card - VGA try to connect)
Apply > then click that extra display, select Extend Display
wallah its all done

If you want, test out: Fluidmark v1.1.1
Running the test you will see hardware physX

You see no more needing to download any crappy latest nvidia drivers(or old beta crap), just use what's provided/auto installed by Windows 7

Now... you won't have the PhysX thing on Nvidia Control Panel, but I can assure you it is working, tested Vantage with PPF On and he got a really high CPU Score as well the Fluidmark was much higher than without the PhysX mod.


----------



## Iozeg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


I found a really stupid way to enable PhysX on Windows 7(I just tested it on my friends Win x64 new computer, with only the latest Win 7 updates)

Install your ATI cards... reboot insure the drivers are good.... Install the latest PhysX
Now shut down, add/insert the nvidia card and start the computer
Simply let Windows install its own Nvidia driver(if nothing happens, go into Device Manager - click update the driver on the Nvidia display card), reboot when asked
Now apply the mod "Hybrid-PhysX-mod-1.04ff"(run as administrator)
When its finished... Right-Click the Desktop > Screen Resolution > Click Detect - it will detect an extra display (click it, make it the Nvidia card - VGA try to connect)
Apply > then click that extra display, select Extend Display
wallah its all done

If you want, test out: Fluidmark v1.1.1
Running the test you will see hardware physX

You see no more needing to download any crappy latest nvidia drivers(or old beta crap), just use what's provided/auto installed by Windows 7

Now... you won't have the PhysX thing on Nvidia Control Panel, but I can assure you it is working, tested Vantage with PPF On and he got a really high CPU Score as well the Fluidmark was much higher than without the PhysX mod.


I will take a guess here and say that maybe nvidia updated the driver for microsoft? And atm it's the version which supports hybrid physx natively. Just a guess


----------



## _REAPER_

When I extend the displays I cannot get my pc to pull up gpuz but when I keep them seperated gpuz will pull up.. I am running 2/5970 and 1 450gts I have 260.63drivers for nvidia and the 1.04ff mod. I did everything that I was supposed to do but when I extend I get freezing pls advise


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_REAPER_* 
When I extend the displays I cannot get my pc to pull up gpuz but when I keep them seperated gpuz will pull up.. I am running 2/5970 and 1 450gts I have 260.63drivers for nvidia and the 1.04ff mod. I did everything that I was supposed to do but when I extend I get freezing pls advise

From my understanding, you no longer need to extend to a second "imaginary" monitor.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

not if you use the 1.04 patch not sure if you use those drivers didnt disable physx when it saw a ati card.


----------



## _REAPER_

After hours of running tests and trying things I got it to work.. man what a difference physx makes...


----------



## _REAPER_

what is everyones avg fps when using fluidmark


----------



## _REAPER_

I have fluidmark running but when I run a benchmark like vantage the gpu does not get utilized does anyone have a solution to this...

When I run Vantage or 06 it only utilizes very little of my two 5970s and never uses the 450gts any help would be appreicated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sendblink23

@ Iozeg

Duhh ofcurse! lol But I'm suggesting that method for people who are having trouble getting this to work(read posts people are still having issues).... since I have now tested on my computer doing the same thing I mentioned and its working as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


I have fluidmark running but when I run a benchmark like vantage the gpu does not get utilized does anyone have a solution to this...

When I run Vantage or 06 it only utilizes very little of my two 5970s and never uses the 450gts any help would be appreicated.

Thanks in advance


I do not know how much usage does vantage does to the dedicated physX card...

but here is my question... Do you notice a massive CPU score at the end?

If yes, then don't worry about it, because its working perfectly the mod patch for you.

If not, I would suggest trying again the whole thing since your *PhysX mod patch isn't working properly. Try my method I posted previously... you must uninstall your latest PhysX & then latest Nvidia driver(reboot when asked), afterwards let windows 7 install its automatic Nvidia driver *If windows 7 doesn't install anything, head into device manage and click update driver on your nvidia card*(dont reboot just yet.... right after, go into drive C & erase the Nvidia folder).. proceed with the asked reboot, now install the latest PhysX & afterwards run the latest patch mod 1.04 - then it should be working

run Fluidmark v1.1.1, it should say Hardware PhysX - you may test vantage but only run the CPU tests(so that you can notice quickly if the score grows by allot)

If it doesn't simply, right-click the desktop > screen resolution > detect > click the display that has your *Nvidia card* & choose to try to connect through VGA > Apply > then click the new display & choose extend desktop

Now try running Fluidmark v1.1.1 if it says Hardware PhysX - your good(test again vantage)... now go back into *Resolution thing... click the extended desktop & remove that fake display - PhysX mod will still be working(test fluidmark again as well as vantage)... if it doesn't work after erasing the fake display.. then put it back on(but don't extend the display - choose the mirror/show the 1st display - test again fluidmark/vantage - if nothing again then leave it at extend display)

Now if anything of the extended display etc.. its not working.. then crap I have no other clue.. only starting again clean testing with another Nvidia driver version

Just incase, I used my same method on my computer & its working fine the mod without the fake display


----------



## _REAPER_

3DMARKVANTAGE

Vantage should use the PHYSX card alot for the physx test but when I do not extend the display it is not used. When I do extend the display the other gpus work the way they are supposed to but the Vantage physx test does not start and hangs the pc.

3DMARK06

06 Does not utilize all of my gpus now that I have a physx card installed and I cannot find a remedy I am only getting 18k benchmark when before it was 31k I tried to extend the display like I did for vantage and it is still the same. I am starting to think that a dedicated physx card is not worth the hassle.

If anyone can help me I would appreicate it. The new Nvidia drivers for my card are not supported by the physx mod 1.04ff so the above ref to let windows install the new drivers will not work for me.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


3DMARKVANTAGE

Vantage should use the PHYSX card alot for the physx test but when I do not extend the display it is not used. When I do extend the display the other gpus work the way they are supposed to but the Vantage physx test does not start and hangs the pc.

3DMARK06

06 Does not utilize all of my gpus now that I have a physx card installed and I cannot find a remedy I am only getting 18k benchmark when before it was 31k I tried to extend the display like I did for vantage and it is still the same. I am starting to think that a dedicated physx card is not worth the hassle.

If anyone can help me I would appreicate it. The new Nvidia drivers for my card are not supported by the physx mod 1.04ff so the above ref to let windows install the new drivers will not work for me.


Have you tried it out or not? My friend has a 460 as dedicated PhysX and my method worked for him - so no clue where you are saying it won't work for you the Windows driver - forgot to mention as ati's he using a CF 5870


----------



## _REAPER_

Tried but to no avail


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*


Tried but to no avail


buuu

Well then go here: http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/1...3-v1-04ff.html


----------



## _REAPER_

I found the issue was the new MSI afterburner beta 2.0.1


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## blue_decamax

guys, wanna ask. is it possible for this mobo (msi 870-g45) to do hybrid physx? it's a 770 chipset with x16 speed for 1st pci-e and x4 speed for 2nd pci-e. if i'm pairing 5770 + 9600gt, will the 1st pci-e speed remain x16 or will it become x8?


----------



## [-Snake-]

Here's what I did when I got my GT240. ATI card was already installed with updated drivers before the GT240 was even inserted.

1. Install Physx Card

2. Before turning on the PC, place one DVI plug on the ATI card and one on the Nvidia card (If you are doing dual setup like me. The Nvidia card will be the main display card for now so make sure to connect the dvi to it if you are only doing one display setup, otherwise you won't be getting a display signal from your ATI card.)

4. When you are at your desktop, download latest ATI drivers, latest Nvidia drivers, and Physx Mod Patch in the first post of this thread. (When installing each set of drivers, DO NOT RESTART the computer until you finished with the Physx mod patch which is the last thing you should install).

5. Restart computer for dual display or shut down and connect DVI plug to ATI card if you are doing single display setup.

6. Configure your display settings in control panel accordingly if you are doing dual display, if doing single display you should be done as long as you get a signal after step 5.

NOTE: I am not using a single display setup so I cannot say my method would work but I am 80% sure it would work. If you haven't already tried, I'd say it's at least worth to see if this works or not.

Good luck!


----------



## CULLEN

One question, if I've got dual display setup, after installing drivers and all that, should I still keep on of my DVI plugs in the nVidia card or both in the ATI?


----------



## finalturismo

with the all screaming about piracy and copyright these forums do. I wonder how this thread is still here XD.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finalturismo* 
with the all screaming about piracy and copyright these forums do. I wonder how this thread is still here XD.

How is this remotely related to piracy?









Cullen; both plugged into the ATi


----------



## ghettosuperstar

I just got a 9800GT in the mail. I have followed directions exactly and I can confirm that Physx does work with a exception. As long as I keep a video cable attached and the 9800GT is the main display, physx run without a hitch. But as soon as I remove the video cable, the nvidia no longer does any processing. I am using the 2.57 windows cert. drivers along with the latest physx software and 1.04 mod.







Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## antuk15

Guys I can't get this to work









Bought a 9800GT energy efficient model to run along side my Tri-Fire 5770 and no matter wat Nvidia drivers or patchs I try it will not work.

Do I need to extend desktop onto the 9800 or apply the patch in safe mode??

And help would be appreciated!


----------



## antuk15

Been playing with the extend desktop stuff and now I've managed to get the PhysX box to show in the Nvidia driver panel. I now select my 9800GT to run physX but still NOTHING!!!


----------



## groundzero9

The 1.04FF mod is a trojan? Anyone else getting this?

Edit: Nevermind, found out it is just my stupid antivirus being stupid.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;11717522*
> The 1.04FF mod is a trojan? Anyone else getting this?


It's not; it modifies drivers so it looks like one, but that's what you want it to do. It's safe


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;11717522*
> The 1.04FF mod is a trojan? Anyone else getting this?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, found out it is just my stupid antivirus being stupid.


yeah you're all good. this got brought up a while ago, happened with 1.3 as well. just ignore the warning its safe.


----------



## Magikherbs

Hi everybody.. Do these scores look right ?


----------



## Tatakai All

By comparison, looks about right to me.


----------



## Magikherbs

Thanks *Tatakai All*







Good to know I can keep up to a GTX 480 heh







Although, I was expecting the HD 5750 to score higher. lol


----------



## sarien

This is quite interesting thread indeed....I just wish ATI would come out with sort of Physx solution...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarien;11813690*
> This is quite interesting thread indeed....I just wish ATI would come out with sort of Physx solution...


There will never be a solution to PhysX really since it's not a problem. The problem is that PhysX is a closed standard and hardware locked to nVidia only systems even though CPU's support running PhysX.

We need a new standard.


----------



## reflex99

Ok, so i am kinda confused.

I did the patch, with my sig rig+ a GT 240.

In mafia II bench, with Apex Physics on High, the 240 gets up to about 40% load max, but in Fluidmark, it is a constant 0%.

Am i doin' it wrong?

My procedure:

install card in system
boot
reboot
install drivers (258.93)
reboot
install physX stuff
apply patch
ran Mafia II
ran Fluidmark


----------



## mypg036

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11814218*
> Ok, so i am kinda confused.
> 
> I did the patch, with my sig rig+ a GT 240.
> 
> In mafia II bench, with Apex Physics on High, the 240 gets up to about 40% load max, but in Fluidmark, it is a constant 0%.
> 
> Am i doin' it wrong?
> 
> My procedure:
> 
> install card in system
> boot
> reboot
> install drivers (258.93)
> reboot
> install physX stuff
> apply patch
> ran Mafia II
> ran Fluidmark


delete all physx... .dll files in fluidmark directory


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypg036;11814629*
> delete all physx... .dll files in fluidmark directory


did i mention i love you?

+rep


----------



## kcuestag

Is the main post still up to date?

I plan on buying an Asus GTX460 TopCU 768Mb to stick it together with my HD5970..

But before buying it, I have a few questions:

1. Will it affect my HD5970's performance on games that don't use Physx? Let's say Bad Company 2, COD: Black Ops, F1 2010...

2. Is it as easy as you people say to do it? I'm kind of a noob, so not sure If i'll be able to make PHysx work together with my 5970 lol.

3. Is a 460 TopCU 768Mb enough for Physx? I will be mainly using it for [email protected] though









4. Can I use any ATI drivers and Crossfire Application Profiles? I mean the best for my 5970 are 10.12 preview.

5. If I follow main post's guide, will it work? I mean is it updated?

Sorry if I sound annoying









Thanks!!


----------



## Magikherbs

I've made it work with both the 258.96/mod 1.04ff(10.12SB and CCC OCL) and 197.45/mod 1.03(10.12SB/CCC OCL and 10.11SB/CCC) combos. The instructions given on pg 1, made it soo easy.









*258.96/1.04ff notes*
- Windows changed my main display after the 8800GT Windows driver installed
- Cpu-Z shows the 8800GT as GPU1 and should be GPU2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1560488
- there was no Physx option in the Nvida control panel
- Gpu-Z and Physx Fluidmark both recoginze my 5750









*197.45/1.03 notes* Same as 258.96/1.04ff, except..
- Physx is present in the Nvidia control panel, but in the off position.. no probs enabling it.. .









Big thanks to *Tator Tot*

















@*kcuestag* A GTX 460 is huge overkill. lol:yessir: But I maybe wrong. I vaguely remember seeing someones sig on another forum that showed a GTX 295 Physx gpu. hahah


----------



## kcuestag

Well, it's mainly for [email protected], but also want to use it as Physx.

Is it that easy then to install that 460 next to my 5970 for Physx?


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11817176*
> Well, it's mainly for [email protected], but also want to use it as Physx.
> 
> Is it that easy then to install that 460 next to my 5970 for Physx?


As with any type of config, certain hardware makes/models combos will work better than others. Just make sure the GTX 460 has its own monitor.

Gl !


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;11817586*
> As with any type of config, certain hardware makes/models combos will work better than others. Just make sure the GTX 460 has its own monitor.
> 
> Gl !


Wait wait, the 460 needs it's own monitor? :/

I mean I have a 2nd monitor which is 19" 1440x900 but I never use it on PC coz I prefer 1 monitor only, how should I do it then?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11817176*
> Well, it's mainly for [email protected], but also want to use it as Physx.
> 
> Is it that easy then to install that 460 next to my 5970 for Physx?


I just did this patch yesterday, and it is really easy.

Basically, install the card. Install the drivers (reboot). Install the PhysX System Software. Apply Patch. done. That is it.

For folding, sometimes you need to use a monitor or dummy plug to get it to work.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11819099*
> I just did this patch yesterday, and it is really easy.
> 
> Basically, install the card. Install the drivers (reboot). Install the PhysX System Software. Apply Patch. done. That is it.
> 
> For folding, sometimes you need to use a monitor or dummy plug to get it to work.


About the monitor, no worries, I have a 2nd monitor (19" 1440x900 VGA), I could use that one, right?

Also, do I install first my 5970? and then the 460? or first the 460? lol.

Sorry if I sound like a noob, but I am quite lost, just buying an SSD and this Physx card next week and I have no idea, don't want to screw them


----------



## reflex99

Install 5970 like you would normally
install drivers for 5970
reboot
put 460 in system
install nvidia drivers
reboot
install PhysX System software
run patch
???
profit


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11819292*
> 
> Install 5970 like you would normally
> install drivers for 5970
> reboot
> put 460 in system
> install nvidia drivers
> reboot
> install PhysX System software
> run patch
> ???
> profit


Thank you!!!


----------



## Magikherbs

The Physx software will install with the Nvidia drivers. You do not need to install Physx again. And, I ran the patch before the Nvidia driver reboot.

Just picked up 4gb of Mushin ram ! 40 bucks plus tax lmao !


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;11820625*
> The Physx software will install with the Nvidia drivers. You do not need to install Physx again. And, I ran the patch before the Nvidia driver reboot.
> 
> Just picked up 4gb of Mushin ram ! 40 bucks plus tax lmao !


for me i had to. I also had to use leaked beta System Software.

Nice find on the ram though. Newegg 15% off deal?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;11820625*
> The Physx software will install with the Nvidia drivers. You do not need to install Physx again. And, I ran the patch before the Nvidia driver reboot.
> 
> Just picked up 4gb of Mushin ram ! 40 bucks plus tax lmao !


Hehe, I'm picking next week when I'm home:

- Silverstone Raven RV02-BW
- Mushkin Redline 4Gb CL6
- Vertex 2E 120Gb or C300 128Gb
- GTX460 DirectCU 768Mb










Just scared that the 460 won't work with my ATI, lol.

Is it guaranteed 100% it will work?


----------



## reflex99

Some people have problems, but it works for most.

Worst come worst, you have a nice backup card


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11821134*
> Some people have problems, but it works for most.
> 
> Worst come worst, you have a nice backup card


Well I honeslty wouldn't like the idea of spending 130€ on that card and having it as a paper-weight...


----------



## reflex99

Mine worked first try. You can always sell the card for only a small loss if it doesn't work.

As with most hacks/fixes, I cannot guarantee anything really.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11820660*
> for me i had to. I also had to use leaked beta System Software.
> 
> Nice find on the ram though. Newegg 15% off deal?


I lucked out and grabbed the last one lolz.. paid:heyyou: 109 +tax 5.5 months ago for my G skill set.. They installed without a hitch, btw.









http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_611&item_id=033723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;11820739*
> Hehe, I'm picking next week when I'm home:
> 
> - Silverstone Raven RV02-BW
> - Mushkin Redline 4Gb CL6
> - Vertex 2E 120Gb or C300 128Gb
> - GTX460 DirectCU 768Mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just scared that the 460 won't work with my ATI, lol.
> 
> Is it guaranteed 100% it will work?


Nothing is ever guaranteed when it come to random hardware configs.







But, I have seen more than a few sigs using 400 series gpus for Physx. From what little I know, there are only a few Ati - Nvidia chipset combos that don't work.

Thats gonna make for a sweeet setup ! gl..









and Happy New Year all !


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;11824602*
> I lucked out and grabbed the last one lolz.. paid:heyyou: 109 +tax 5.5 months ago for my G skill set.. They installed without a hitch, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_611&item_id=033723
> 
> Nothing is ever guaranteed when it come to random hardware configs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I have seen more than a few sigs using 400 series gpus for Physx. From what little I know, there are only a few Ati - Nvidia chipset combos that don't work.
> 
> Thats gonna make for a sweeet setup ! gl..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Happy New Year all !


luckily I'm set until DDR4 with ram.

I own a set of ST Hypers. Other than GTX4, they are the best sticks ever made


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;11825824*
> luckily I'm set until DDR4 with ram.
> 
> I own a set of ST Hypers. Other than GTX4, they are the best sticks ever made


Look what I traded up for today..









Freaky wacko prices on ram haha..























http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_611&item_id=030999


----------



## sendblink23

re-installed again the 9800GTX+ in my system... patch all working fine like always








*Ignore all the temps* - my room ambients right now are over 90F and my Air Conditioner is turned off LOL








On the Everest OSD Panel - GPU1 is the 9800GTX+ as you can read 69% usage

Now I need a little help... how do I enable CUDA? looking at the GPU-Z it doesn't have it


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11937222*
> re-installed again the 9800GTX+ in my system... patch all working fine like always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ignore all the temps* - my room ambients right now are over 90F and my Air Conditioner is turned off LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Everest OSD Panel - GPU1 is the 9800GTX+ as you can read 69% usage
> 
> Now I need a little help... how do I enable CUDA? looking at the GPU-Z it doesn't have it


Cuda will show only when you make the 9800GTX your main display... and I wonder why our numbers are soo different.
http://www.overclock.net/ati/591872-how-run-physx-windows-7-ati-post11812421.html#post11812421


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettosuperstar;11583511*
> I just got a 9800GT in the mail. I have followed directions exactly and I can confirm that Physx does work with a exception. As long as I keep a video cable attached and the 9800GT is the main display, physx run without a hitch. But as soon as I remove the video cable, the nvidia no longer does any processing. I am using the 2.57 windows cert. drivers along with the latest physx software and 1.04 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions anyone?


The 9800 needs a display to work regardless...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antuk15;11620600*
> Been playing with the extend desktop stuff and now I've managed to get the PhysX box to show in the Nvidia driver panel. I now select my 9800GT to run physX but still NOTHING!!!


What does Gpu Z show when you make ATI the main display ?

or.. did you guys figure it out ?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;11937346*
> Cuda will show only when you make the 9800GTX your main display... and I wonder why our numbers are soo different.
> http://www.overclock.net/ati/591872-how-run-physx-windows-7-ati-post11812421.html#post11812421


Actually when I had only the 9800GTX+ card alone installed I never once seen the CUDA thing enabled on GPU-Z for me







- so I'm probably missing to install something since I've seen many others with my same exact card and they do have it on gpu-z. Ofcourse I have no clue of when having this patch thing if ti would show either(I'd assume it should - because I've seen Nvidia users not having SLI just in their rig having 2 different nvidia cards and using the 2nd nvidia card for Cuda alone and it does have it on)... but still on my previous uses of alone the card in my system I've never seen Cuda on it.

Anyways..... The *NUMBERS* different.... LOL
I'm running FluidMark 1.2.2 @ 800x600 - You were running 1.3.1 @ 1400x900

Anyways FluidMark 1.3.1 needs a fix for our patch thing to work.. if you can read during the test it always says "CPU PhysX" & even looking at your screenshot score at the top is says it "CPU PhysX" <- that means our GPU is not utilized for the PhysX.

Look at my previous screenshot - read the words "PhysX GPU" while on the test - those are the words you read on 1.2.2, if it were 1.1.1 it would say "Hardware PhysX"..... now 1.3.1.. I have no idea whats the fix to make it work since I get the same like on yours... I get "CPU PhysX".. as in.. its not working correctly the test with our patch... I know on 1.2.2 all it needed was deleting a specific .dll file inside the installed directory.... 1.1.1 it just works.

Anyways the scores of mine...
1.1.1:









1.2.2:









1.3.1: It stinks... how do we fix the PhysX CPU crap


----------



## Lostcase

Hey sendblink, just noticed your sig says Win 7 Ult x64 / Snow Leo 10.6.4 as your os. you dualboot?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;11938359*
> Hey sendblink, just noticed your sig says Win 7 Ult x64 / Snow Leo 10.6.4 as your os. you dualboot?


3 hard drives - each their own OS... so Triple boot

I've forgotten to update now thats 10.6.6


----------



## Lostcase

I got Win7 on my SSD. Just got a new 2TB hdd, wanna throw osx on it. and for poops and giggles, may wanna throw ubuntu on my 500gb. Mind pointing me to the tut that you used? Like you, I have a phenom cpu.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;11938415*
> I got Win7 on my SSD. Just got a new 2TB hdd, wanna throw osx on it. and for poops and giggles, may wanna throw ubuntu on my 500gb. Mind pointing me to the tut that you used? Like you, I have a phenom cpu.


PM sent


----------



## sendblink23

@ Magikherbs

hey I managed to fix getting CPU PhysX crap on 1.3.1... now it says GPU PhysX








Go into teh installed directory - C:\Program Files (x86)\Geeks3D\Benchmarks\FluidMark_1.3.1\

Rename these DLL files:
PhysXCore.dll
PhysXDevice.dll
PhysXLoader.dll

Then try running again Fluidmark 1.3.1 - your score should improve & give you GPU PhysX:


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11939670*
> @ Magikherbs
> 
> hey I managed to fix getting CPU PhysX crap on 1.3.1... now it says GPU PhysX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go into teh installed directory - C:\Program Files (x86)\Geeks3D\Benchmarks\FluidMark_1.3.1\
> 
> Rename these DLL files:
> PhysXCore.dll
> PhysXDevice.dll
> PhysXLoader.dll
> 
> Then try running again Fluidmark 1.3.1 - your score should improve & give you GPU PhysX


Rename them to what?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;11939818*
> Rename them to what?


Rename them to anythin else lol

But if you want it nicer.... I used:
PhysXCore.dll.bak
PhysXDevice.dll.bak
PhysXLoader.dll.bak


----------



## omega17

That's what I thought, wasn't sure if they weren't needed or if one was named incorrectly


----------



## sendblink23

Hey guys you know the other day i was asking of how to get working CUDA using this PhsyX mod....

Well it works!








*Sorry that I forgot to crop the fake extended monitor

The only way to get CUDA working... is by making the Extended Monitor without it Cuda will not be detected even though anything of PhysX still works. Now GPU-Z does not have checked marked the *CUDA thing but using the nvidia software "Badaboom" (which *only* works if you have an Nvidia CUDA enabled GPU as main card - if you don't the Software "Badaboom" will not work, it will give you errors) this proves that CUDA does work having the PhysX mod by simply doing the fake extended monitor (that is not needed to have PhysX working presently)

If you are confused by my Everest showing my Nvidia card named as GPU1 - here is a print screen of Vantage to shows that my GPU1 is not my main card & the PhysX mod is working








I've decided to downgraded to the 258.96 driver since it works better for Vantage having the physx mod


----------



## Magikherbs

CpuZ and sometimes Windows thinks my 8800gt is in slot 1 aswell lol...


----------



## CovertCover

Does this work exclusively on AMD cards? Like no need for a nVidia card, or would I still need to go out and get a PhysX card?


----------



## Rakivic

Fail at reading the poster above was wondering the same thing as me.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover;12002410*
> Does this work exclusively on AMD cards? Like no need for a nVidia card, or would I still need to go out and get a PhysX card?


Hi.. and ya.. you will need to install a Nvidia gpu. eg.. GTS 430, 450, 250 ect.. even a 9400GT or GT 220 should be enough.. gl.. see guide on pg 1


----------



## sendblink23

@ CovertCover & Rakivic

Would both of you help your selves and read comments of this thread or even read signature of almost everybody on this thread? What will you notice? ... oh well since I guess you guys are really lzy.... here goes:

You will need a 2nd graphic card - Nvidia - inside your computer 8XXX till 5XX etc - it must be an Nvidia PhysX capable card.

PhysX is only supported by Nvidia its not supported at all on ATI/AMD - when there is no Nvidia graphic card in your hardware(as main display GPU) PhysX is done entirely by your CPU which will decrease or take a huge performance hit on games that have PhysX enabled.... and by default even already having set an Nvidia card on your computer as your 2nd GPU *You cannot still use it as PhysX enabled card.

So what we do here on this thread is Provide a PhysX MOD that makes you have a 2nd Graphic card branded "Nvidia" as solely to be a fully dedicated enabled only for PhysX... and your CPU will not be stressed as before.

You cannot do this mod with ATI/AMD graphic card alone.... you will always need an extra Nvidia card in your hardware.

Hopefully this post you understood & as well it answered your tough difficult question. =P


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Hi, I tried this hack once and had no luck but I want to try it again

I did read the post and some comments but I am a little bit confused about the command line part

I am about to put my GT 240 back in my system and install the new drivers, then I update the PhysX Sys Soft and run the patch. I know from my previous attempt I should create a fake display so that the PhysX gets tricked but where does the command line part some in?

EDIT * NICE, It worked, but GT 240 lacks some power, any suggestions? * EDIT


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Does anybody know if a GTS 450 will make a big difference over a GT 240?


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;12084334*
> Does anybody know if a GTS 450 will make a big difference over a GT 240?


What benchmarks have you done ? Bench and compare with previous posts lol..


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;12084334*
> Does anybody know if a GTS 450 will make a big difference over a GT 240?


Depends on the game. In Mafia 2, yes.

In Unreal Tournament 3? Not really.


----------



## smoke420

I have xfire 6850's and gtx260 but with three different nvidia drivers and mod 1.04 I get system instability.I have to go from 3.8 to 3.6 and add voltage to my cpu to get stable.

1.I also have a 8500gt that I use to watch movies on an old tv is this making it less stable?

2.Is it possible to run a old nvidia driver with no mod?

3.Or would it be more stable if I used the old driver with an old mod?

4.If I use an old driver do I have to use old physx software?

EDIT:

Ok the instability is gone I dont know what helped but this is what I did.
1.removed all drivers including ati and physx threw control panel and device manager then ran driver sweeper.
2.installed 11.1a from this site.restart
3.installed the oldest driver I could find 181.71_geforce_win7_64bit_international_beta and physx 9.10.0513 and mod 1.03 then mod 1.04
4.without uninstalling anything I installed 257.15_desktop_win7_winvista_64bit_english_beta
5.truthfully it was 4am so im not sure if I ran the 1.04 mod again but if I was to guess I would say no.
I also had a issue were msi afterburner would not control the fan of my second 6850 if I had a tv connected and activated(to my 8500gt).
Now im surprised to see my fan profile is working on all 4 GPU'S.
As I said I dont know what helped could just be moving to 11.1a but at this point im just happy its working and if this helps someone else even better.


----------



## Smoblikat

I read the thread here, and a few others and i think i got it right.
1.)Uninstall my old drivers
2.)restart
3.)Re-install Nvidia drivers
4.)Install ATi drivers
5.)Patch physX
6.Restart

How do i test it? I ran fluidmark but i have no idea where it would say if physX is enabled, and i went into Nvid CP and there is no option to set physx to my GT240?


----------



## jasio2k

Hi
I try many faq step by step how to but can't get this work, I try hybrid physX patch , 257.15 driver (the correct one) make fake vga monitor without as well but still not work

My config is:

Asus Crosshair IV formula
ATI radeon 4870 1gb
Geforce 8600gt
Windows 7 x64

Can someone tell me what I doing wrong ? To get physx work









Thanks for any help


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jasio2k*


Hi
I try many faq step by step how to but can't get this work, I try hybrid physX patch , 257.15 driver (the correct one) make fake vga monitor without as well but still not work

My config is:

Asus Crosshair IV formula
ATI radeon 4870 1gb
Geforce 8600gt
Windows 7 x64

Can someone tell me what I doing wrong ? To get physx work









Thanks for any help


It will work if the 8600 has its own monitor.


----------



## jasio2k

Hi

I connect the second monitor and still not work GPU-Z (not show PhysX enabled) and FluidMark use CPU







((((((((


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasio2k;12166794*
> Hi
> 
> I connect the second monitor and still not work GPU-Z (not show PhysX enabled) and FluidMark use CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((((((


Check Nvidia control panel and make sure Physx is enabled. Or uninstall Physx only then reinstall the newest Physx. Then run the patch and reboot..


----------



## luckypunk

this needs to be stickied


----------



## M0E

Got a quick question...Everytime I run games on steam it updates my physx (Basically reinstalls every time). I have to patch everytime after it patches and before the game launches. Is there a way around that?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12187796*
> Got a quick question...Everytime I run games on steam it updates my physx (Basically reinstalls every time). I have to patch everytime after it patches and before the game launches. Is there a way around that?


That is the way it is.. every time there is a new PhsyX you always have to re-apply the patch









*since the new update overwrites the previous physx files

its not a bother its only a 1 seconds hassle.. if it bothers you too much.. then forget about having the physxmod


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12152945*
> I read the thread here, and a few others and i think i got it right.
> 1.)Uninstall my old drivers
> 2.)restart
> 3.)Re-install Nvidia drivers
> 4.)Install ATi drivers
> 5.)Patch physX
> 6.Restart
> 
> How do i test it? I ran fluidmark but i have no idea where it would say if physX is enabled, and i went into Nvid CP and there is no option to set physx to my GT240?


I also would like to know how to know for sure if it is working.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caustin*


I also would like to know how to know for sure if it is working.


Do you use GPUz ? Get it.. make a copy and name it Physx. Run them both and check the 'continue to log... ' box near the bottom of the sensors tab.

Run a physx benchmark and you should see activity on both gpus..


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


That is the way it is.. every time there is a new PhsyX you always have to re-apply the patch









*since the new update overwrites the previous physx files

its not a bother its only a 1 seconds hassle.. if it bothers you too much.. then forget about having the physxmod


Everytime Dark Void launches it reinstalls Physx...Its a hassle.


----------



## DaRookie

After installing the Nvidia card and physx driver it disable CCC "power control" for my 6950. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Caustin

I have a somewhat dumb question. For this to work, do you have to have a monitor plugged into the NVIDIA card?


----------



## DaRookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin;12207439*
> I have a somewhat dumb question. For this to work, do you have to have a monitor plugged into the NVIDIA card?


No, you don't have to plug anything into the nvidia card.

Install Nvidia Driver (Restart)
Install Physx Driver ( No need to restart)
Install Hybrid Physx Mod (No need to restart)
Go to GPU-Z and you'll see physx check on your graphic cards.


----------



## SgtMunky

!!!!!!!! Why is this not a stickie?? I've only just found this...

Nice one Tator, I might have to pick up a cheap Nvidia card to see how this pans out


----------



## Caustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaRookie*


No, you don't have to plug anything into the nvidia card.

Install Nvidia Driver (Restart)
Install Physx Driver ( No need to restart)
Install Hybrid Physx Mod (No need to restart)
Go to GPU-Z and you'll see physx check on your graphic cards.


I have completed all of these steps but when I run Fluidmark, I see no activity coming from the NVIDIA card. I would imagine if it was working, I would see activity..right? When using gpu-z, I do see that the physx box has a check in it, in both the NVIDIA card and the ATI card.


----------



## Magikherbs

The Nvidia gpu needs a monitor to activate its core ect... or a dummie plug.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


The Nvidia gpu needs a monitor to activate its core ect... or a dummie plug.


What if I do whatever other people have said and make a fake display? By this, I mean to right click desktop, select screen resolution, click detect. When you do this a blacked out monitor shows up and when you click on it, it says that there is a connection available, there is an option to try and connect anyway, you select this. After that, you extend desktop to that display.

I just did this and now when I run Fluidmark, I get 1-2% GPU load and 17-22% memory load, this still doesn't seem right though. Also, there is supposed to be a section on the left panel of the NVIDIA control panel for Physx configuration but that still is not there.


----------



## DaRookie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caustin*


I have completed all of these steps but when I run Fluidmark, I see no activity coming from the NVIDIA card. I would imagine if it was working, I would see activity..right? When using gpu-z, I do see that the physx box has a check in it, in both the NVIDIA card and the ATI card.


Fluidmark is crap! Test physx on a "physx game" like Batman AA.

For the record, my dedicated physx card has no activity when using Fluidmark. But when playing batman AA it reaches up to 60%.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


The Nvidia gpu needs a monitor to activate its core ect... or a dummie plug.


No it doesn't. I have 3 monitors, I tested the dual monitor and single monitor method, they all work. So you don't need a second monitor to activate the core. The physx Mod hack driver is there to enable it.

Try to use Nvidia 258.96, I use the 266.58 and no activity was shown in AB. Re-Install using 258.96 and actives on gpu2 started fluctuating. I also get an extra 6-8 fps increase using 258.96 so... hope that helps.


----------



## thrasherht

can I enable Physx on my ati GPU? Without any other cards?

or do i need to pick up an Nvidia card to run as a dedicated physx card?


----------



## DaRookie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


can I enable Physx on my ati GPU? Without any other cards?

or do i need to pick up an Nvidia card to run as a dedicated physx card?


You need a Nvidia card.


----------



## thrasherht

:sadpanda:


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caustin*


What if I do whatever other people have said and make a fake display? By this, I mean to right click desktop, select screen resolution, click detect. When you do this a blacked out monitor shows up and when you click on it, it says that there is a connection available, there is an option to try and connect anyway, you select this. After that, you extend desktop to that display.

I just did this and now when I run Fluidmark, I get 1-2% GPU load and 17-22% memory load, this still doesn't seem right though. Also, there is supposed to be a section on the left panel of the NVIDIA control panel for Physx configuration but that still is not there.


A while back, I tried running a 9800gt for Physx/folding with my then GTS 250 egreen, on just one monitor. The advice I was going on, did not mention anything about creating a fake display. Not that it would have mattered, b/c windows BSOD 2-3 minutes after boot up.









Keep in mind that some gpu combos have issues and/or don't work at all. eg.. when I had the 5750/8800GT setup, windows and cpu-z showed : GPU-0 = 8800GT, GPU-1 = 5750 lol..

Dummy plug

Try Cloth, and lets see a screenie with Gpuz in it.


----------



## Caustin

Well it appears that it is working, I ran 3dMark Vantage and got these results

Without PhysX:










With PhysX:


----------



## luckypunk

can you download driver 257.21 instead of 256? it was the closest i could find on guru3d.


----------



## silis

Im having troubles to get hd 6950 + gtx 460 working together? Everything seems going well but i dont have in nv control panel physx enable/disable option? tryed 260.99, 258.96 drivers and older with 1.04ff. And surely it isnt working 0-3% gpu usage but gpu-z n others show physx etc..?!?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luckypunk*


can you download driver 257.21 instead of 256? it was the closest i could find on guru3d.


Nvidia's website offers the older drivers - you don't need guru3d
I'd suggest getting: 258.96 it works nicely


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *silis*


Im having troubles to get hd 6950 + gtx 460 working together? Everything seems going well but i dont have in nv control panel physx enable/disable option? tryed 260.99, 258.96 drivers and older with 1.04ff. And surely it isnt working 0-3% gpu usage but gpu-z n others show physx etc..?!?


I don't have that in the Nvidia control panel and physX is working perfectly for me - since forever.. I use 258.96


----------



## DaRookie

You won't see the physx option in Nvidia Control Panel.

I also use 258.96 and physx is working great.

Best way to test physx is on a physx game. For example, no dedicated physx on Batman Arkham Asylum I would average 10-15 fps on my 6950, with physx on high. Now with a dedicated physx card (8800/9800 gt) I average 77-80 fps physx on High. Without enabling physx I average 147 fps.


----------



## M0E

Some games I ended up having to remove the Physx .dll files to run correctly.


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silis;12224570*
> Im having troubles to get hd 6950 + gtx 460 working together? Everything seems going well but i dont have in nv control panel physx enable/disable option? tryed 260.99, 258.96 drivers and older with 1.04ff. And surely it isnt working 0-3% gpu usage but gpu-z n others show physx etc..?!?


Run a 3D Mark Test with and without, that will tell you if it is working.


----------



## M0E

Its easier and takes far less time to use Fluidmark PhysX test and open up GPUz to see if your physx card is showing any load or if its still in 2d mode


----------



## clark_b

Do any of the newer Beta drivers have the same "bug" as the 257.15 driver did where you don't have to use the hack?


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12229416*
> Its easier and takes far less time to use Fluidmark PhysX test and open up GPUz to see if your physx card is showing any load or if its still in 2d mode


Not in my case, when I did that I got nothing from my PhysX card in GPUz but when I ran 3d mark, the results proved that PhysX was in fact working.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin;12236798*
> Not in my case, when I did that I got nothing from my PhysX card in GPUz but when I ran 3d mark, the results proved that PhysX was in fact working.


Then you probably wont have physx working in several games as well









As I said, Fluidmark is a great test to let you know if its working correctly.

If its not, you need to go into your game folders and deleted the physx .dll files in the binaries. Read the FAQ area in the linked thread. http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-04ff.html


----------



## clark_b

Do I really even need to use the newest nvidia drivers? I'm using a 9800gt for physx so I don't think I'd get any performance improvements. Is it possible to use the 257.15 Geforce driver with the latest physx drivers?


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12237408*
> Then you probably wont have physx working in several games as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, Fluidmark is a great test to let you know if its working correctly.
> 
> If its not, you need to go into your game folders and deleted the physx .dll files in the binaries. Read the FAQ area in the linked thread. http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-04ff.html


According to some, Fluidmark is a great test and according to others it is not. I don't quite know if PhysX is something that would work sometimes and not work sometimes based on Fluidmark results. I'm also not quite sure if there is a way to set up a dedicated PhysX card with an ATI card that would cause it to work only sometimes.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin;12237690*
> According to some, Fluidmark is a great test and according to others it is not. I don't quite know if PhysX is something that would work sometimes and not work sometimes based on Fluidmark results. I'm also not quite sure if there is a way to set up a dedicated PhysX card with an ATI card that would cause it to work only sometimes.


When the physx .dll files are in the binaries of certain games it causes the game to run on settings from the game and not from the patched nvidia control. Thus, for example in Morrors Edge, you will be running CPU physx until you uninstall the Physx .dll files.
Batman doesnt have the files and thus you wont need to do this.
Metro2033 did have these files and I was able to get my hardware rendering working by deleting.
Fluidmark has the files and by deleting you get hardware physx.

I could go on...Cryostasis has to have the files deleted.

You leave the physxloader.dll and remove/rename all others. Physx will then work on the hardware from then on.

EDIT: This was the part of the link I gave earlier I wanted you to read.
Quote:


> Q: Some particular app/game seems to refuse to use hardware PhysX, although everything else is working fine.
> A: First make sure it does support hardware PhysX acceleration. Open a folder of that app/game, search for "physx*" dll-files and try deleting (or renaming) them, so only installed PhysX System Software will be used. It could be "PhysXDevice.dll", "PhysXLoader.dll", "PhysXCore.dll" etc. For example, to enable GPU-PhysX in Mirror's Edge you must delete/rename PhysXDevice.dll and PhysXCore.dll from \Binaries\ dir.
> 
> Read more: http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-04ff.html#ixzz1CqD1gVjj


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12237734*
> When the physx .dll files are in the binaries of certain games it causes the game to run on settings from the game and not from the patched nvidia control. Thus, for example in Morrors Edge, you will be running CPU physx until you uninstall the Physx .dll files.
> Batman doesnt have the files and thus you wont need to do this.
> Metro2033 did have these files and I was able to get my hardware rendering working by deleting.
> Fluidmark has the files and by deleting you get hardware physx.
> 
> I could go on...Cryostasis has to have the files deleted.
> 
> You leave the physxloader.dll and remove/rename all others. Physx will then work on the hardware from then on.
> 
> EDIT: This was the part of the link I gave earlier I wanted you to read.


Are you telling me that if I delete the physx dlls from fluidmark, it will give me results and not tell me that it is not working?


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caustin;12237930*
> Are you telling me that if I delete the physx dlls from fluidmark, it will give me results and not tell me that it is not working?


Im telling you that you will physically be able to see the difference between Fluidmark rendering on the CPU vs. GPU.

In GPU-z you will see physx is enabled bothways, thus it will let you know for sure it working on the GPU


----------



## Caustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0E*


Im telling you that you will physically be able to see the difference between Fluidmark rendering on the CPU vs. GPU.

In GPU-z you will see physx is enabled bothways, thus it will let you know for sure it working on the GPU










M0E, I'll have to tell you, I didn't think the information you were giving me was correct. But when I got to my computer this morning, I immediately deleted all of the physx dlls other than physxloader like you told me and it worked. Before, I deleted those files in the fluidmark binaries, I was getting very little to no activity on my Nvidia card but after, my GPU load went right up to 70-80%. So if any others are having problems with Fluidmark showing PhysX card activity, do what M0E said!

I do have a question though, why is it that I get a lot less fps in Fluidmark using my Nvidia card than I do with CPU? I would assume that my CPU would be able to do PhysX better but since it is used to process many other things, it would be much more beneficial to use the Nvidia card since its primary purpose when paired with an ATI card is for PhysX. Am I correct?

Oh and +1 rep to M0E!


----------



## M0E

That is a weird one. From my experience the 9800GT should have plenty of power to run physx and be better at it than your CPU.

What driver are you using on the Nvidia card?


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12247715*
> That is a weird one. From my experience the 9800GT should have plenty of power to run physx and be better at it than your CPU.
> 
> What driver are you using on the Nvidia card?


Correction. I enabled Async mode when running the test and now when I compare CPU to GPU, my GPU still gets less but by a much smaller margin. I get about 105fps with GPU and 125fps with CPU. Driver version is 258.96.


----------



## clark_b

I think you should be looking at the "Physx SPS" not the FPS


----------



## Magikherbs

There are many ways to tell. Just follow the guide.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


There are many ways to tell. Just follow the guide.










That screenie you posted isn't using GPU accelerated PhysX....


----------



## corpse fan

so can i use this to run physx with only one ati card and no secondary Nvidia card?


----------



## clark_b

this is only for using a secondary nvidia card for physx with an ati main card


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


That screenie you posted isn't using GPU accelerated PhysX....


Why do you say that ? This bench won't load unless Physx is going and there is no way my cpu is doing that on its own...


----------



## drBlahMan

Anybody using PhysX with their 6900 series gpu*?* If so, are there any quirks I should be aware of*?*


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


Why do you say that ? This bench won't load unless Physx is going and there is no way my cpu is doing that on its own...










actually you just have to have the physx software installed.....

and it says you're averaging *4* physics calculations/simulations per second

not sure what card you're trying to use for physx but my 9800gt gets 18-20...

I get between 5-8 when using my CPU


----------



## DaisukeJP

dude

my motherboard is a 880G

can i put a nvidia card in it? x,X even though its a crossfire mobo?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12264229*
> Why do you say that ? This bench won't load unless Physx is going and there is no way my cpu is doing that on its own...


WOW!!! Sir you are EXTREME FAIL!

make your self useful and try again... look at my screenshots it does show when the physXmod is working properly:









http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/9204/fluidmarkgpurenderingph.jpg

I'm showing there FluidMark 1.1.1(Hardware Physx), 1.2.2(PhysX GPU), 1.3.1(PhysX GPU)

If yours says PhysX CPU or Software PhysX it means you do not have it working.... "what is the point of the physX mod"..... so that the PhysX rendering is done solely ONLY on the GPU and not your CPU.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clark_b*


actually you just have to have the physx software installed.....

and it says you're averaging *4* physics calculations/simulations per second

not sure what card you're trying to use for physx but my 9800gt gets 18-20...

I get between 5-8 when using my CPU


I believe the error messege said something about a missing Physx proc or .dll file. This was fixed after checking the Physx config in the Nvidia control panel. For some reason the drivers, 196.21, installed with Physx disabled.









I also found it odd those and other scores/stats would be so far off. What do you think of Nurien ?

@sendblink23







Congrats ! You get to break the goose egg on my ignore list lol ! You are, for whom the NOob Trolls !









Btw I don't mind being wrong b/c that means I've learned something. Try it sometime.. gl


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


I believe the error messege said something about a missing Physx proc or .dll file. This was fixed after checking the Physx config in the Nvidia control panel. For some reason the drivers, 196.21, installed with Physx disabled.









I also found it odd those and other scores/stats would be so far off. What do you think of Nurien ?

@sendblink23







Congrats ! You get to break the goose egg on my ignore list lol ! You are, for whom the NOob Trolls !









Btw I don't mind being wrong b/c that means I've learned something. Try it sometime.. gl


You pretty much replied to another user saying something entirely false - Plus previously showing a screenshot as if it was working for you... I'm just helping you out even if it was in a rude way.. but I pretty much showed you.. that yours is not working you need to try again the mod.


----------



## M0E

Your GPU physx isnt working Magikherbs...


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12304323*
> Your GPU physx isnt working Magikherbs...


I did get it going once or twice. The very first try showed the best results with the 5750 averaging about 115 fps. My mixed results may have had something to do with how Cpu-Z and windows both listed the 8800gt as Gpu-0 instead of -1.
Btw, I sold the 5750 last week lol ..


----------



## Awaz

I tried to download the .rar file attached at the beginning of this thread. McAfee went all bonkus on it. Is it safe to download that sucker?


----------



## clark_b

Yeah it is. It does that with McAfee

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## omega17

It sees it as a dodgy program due to it's nature.

It is designed to alter drivers. This is what you want it to do, so in this instance, it's fine

This also happens to be what a lot of viruses etc. like to do, so some AV's pick it up as being malicious, when really, you want it to be, but in a non-dodgy way


----------



## Awaz

Yep. Thanks all for your response.

I just disabled McAfee and did the dirty deed. One good one in the green face ! Take that Nvidia veggies !


----------



## Caustin

I got myself a copy of Two Worlds 2 which utilizes physx but for some reason, when I play it, I get no usage out of my dedicated physx card. I know the card works because I get usage out of Batman AA and when I run Fluidmark. Does anyone have any information on using this patch with Two Worlds 2?


----------



## clark_b

I don't think it supports gpu accelerated physx Caustin


----------



## Caustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;12395842*
> I don't think it supports gpu accelerated physx Caustin


Thanks for the heads up. If you or anyone else hears otherwise, make sure to post back!


----------



## grazz1984

What patch will i need for my 8800gt with the hd 5770?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12619650*
> What patch will i need for my 8800gt with the hd 5770?


1.03 Should work with you fine.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12619667*
> 1.03 Should work with you fine.


Exellent thanks when ive installed both of these on my board do i need to use a sli or crossfire bridge?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12619698*
> Exellent thanks when ive installed both of these on my board do i need to use a sli or crossfire bridge?


No you don't.

Unless of course you do Crossfire with two ATi GPU's.


----------



## grazz1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12619718*
> No you don't.
> 
> Unless of course you do Crossfire with two ATi GPU's.


Exellent thanks for the help, so all i need to do is plug my monitors into my 5770 and physx will run with the patch installed


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12619725*
> Exellent thanks for the help, so all i need to do is plug my monitors into my 5770 and physx will run with the patch installed


Yeah, just follow the instructions in the OP and it should all work out.

Some games like Mirror's edge require you to replace a .dll file. Though most games should work without a hitch.


----------



## cHEEZ

Can this be done with a single ATI card or do you need a Nvidia card aswell?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHEEZ;12619758*
> Can this be done with a single ATI card or do you need a Nvidia card aswell?


You need an ATi & nVidia card.


----------



## grazz1984

Hi can a gtx 260 be used for physx with a 5770?


----------



## M0E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grazz1984*


Hi can a gtx 260 be used for physx with a 5770?


Yes


----------



## CHez

Hey guys, i just found my old 8400GS... will there be any appreciable difference with my 5770 if i get it running?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grazz1984;12621256*
> Hi can a gtx 260 be used for physx with a 5770?


yes, it'll work well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHez;12625778*
> Hey guys, i just found my old 8400GS... will there be any appreciable difference with my 5770 if i get it running?


You'll be able to use PhysX but it won't be terribly good at it.


----------



## onslaught_

can anyone give me an idea of which nvidia card would be worth getting strictly just for physX? I'd really love to try this out
















Thanks OP for the wonderful guide!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onslaught_*


can anyone give me an idea of which nvidia card would be worth getting strictly just for physX? I'd really love to try this out
















Thanks OP for the wonderful guide!


GTS 450 GT 440, or GT 430 would be all good modern options.

GT 240, GTS 250 (9800GTX, 9800GTX+, 8800GTS 512mb), 9800GT (8800GT), or the 9600GSO (368/768MB or 8800GS) would also be good options of older cards.


----------



## gtarmanrob

been out of the loop with this for a while, does this method still work ok? depending on the results of the 6990, might be making a change back to red team.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


been out of the loop with this for a while, does this method still work ok? depending on the results of the 6990, might be making a change back to red team.


Yeah still works fine.


----------



## onslaught_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12652567*
> GTS 450 GT 440, or GT 430 would be all good modern options.
> 
> GT 240, GTS 250 (9800GTX, 9800GTX+, 8800GTS 512mb), 9800GT (8800GT), or the 9600GSO (368/768MB or 8800GS) would also be good options of older cards.


Would the physX performance on the 450, 440, 430 be significantly better than the older GT 240/S 250?

Thanks for the quick reply bro!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onslaught_;12663746*
> Would the physX performance on the 450, 440, 430 be significantly better than the older GT 240/S 250?
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply bro!


Yes... but even my 9800GTX is overkill for just physX... if you are going to be playing physX games all the time I would say it would be worth it... but if not then it will not be worth the amount of power consumption at idle.


----------



## onslaught_

hmm i just saw the list of games that make use of physX...not a very big one...although it does look really nice...hmmm not sure if i still wanna do this now :/

Cmoney: just noticed we have the same vidcard lol, did you by any chance get it at a recent sale from newegg? hehe


----------



## xtce650

I just picked up a 4850 cheap. My previous card was an EVGA 240 GT. I'm stoked to find out I could possibly run the two. I play a lot of games that utilize Physx (Batman, Mafia 2). Hopefully my Antec TP3-550w PSU will be enough. The 240 uses very little power. Can't wait to give it a go.

*UPDATE*
Success!! followed the advice from Cmoney in this post *HybridPhysX*

Had to remove the PhysX files from the Fluidmark install folder to get GPU working. check the screenshots. Now to test some games


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtce650;12695069*
> I just picked up a 4850 cheap. My previous card was an EVGA 240 GT. I'm stoked to find out I could possibly run the two. I play a lot of games that utilize Physx (Batman, Mafia 2). Hopefully my Antec TP3-550w PSU will be enough. The 240 uses very little power. Can't wait to give it a go.
> 
> *UPDATE*
> Success!! followed the advice from Cmoney in this post *HybridPhysX*
> 
> Had to remove the PhysX files from the Fluidmark install folder to get GPU working. check the screenshots. Now to test some games


Congrats ! Those are great numbers for a GT 240.









I only got 115 fps with a HD 5750/ 8800GT combo. Too bad I never got around to trying what you did with the install folder lol.


----------



## Satogd

wouldnt it be easier to get a 40.00 physx card off ebay or even a low end 200 series nvidia card to dedicate to physx and multi monitor


----------



## clark_b

the original physx cards aren't compatible with the newer physx runtimes, and a gt240 is low end 200 series. a 210 can't even run physx


----------



## Nilozone

Hello ppl . I have a question ... Main graphic is ATI 5850 1Gb ... and i want to buy a phisyx card , mainly gt430 1Gb ... should this combo be a problem ? 
Thankyou and sorry for my english


----------



## clark_b

no it shouldn't be a problem at all!


----------



## Nilozone

I got my GT 430 card ... but something is odd .
With only my Radeon 5850 i get 120fps res. 1360x768 (gt 430 load stays to 0% in gpuz)
With both cards on i get 110 fs (GT430 load at 80%)
1 other problem is in Metro 2033 game was fluid at around 30-40 fps , and now i i get a drop of performance from time to time (less then a second) to 10 fps (image quality its way better with phisyx)
Where could the problem be ? GT430 is 2 weak for phisyx ? or compatibitity problem ?
Or driver problem ?
My system E6700 3,2 @4 Ghz , 2x2 Gb kigstone hyper x 1600 ddr3 , Asrock 4Core 1600 wifi+ P 35 , Corsair 650 W
ATi is on 16x slot pcie 1.1 , Nvidia on 4x slot pcie , could this be a problem 2 ?
ATI driver 11.2 , Nvidia driver 266.58 , mod 1.04ff
Windows 7 home x64
Thankyou


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilozone;12764704*
> I got my GT 430 card ... but something is odd .
> With only my Radeon 5850 i get 120fps res. 1360x768 (gt 430 load stays to 0% in gpuz)
> With both cards on i get 110 fs (GT430 load at 80%)
> 1 other problem is in Metro 2033 game was fluid at around 30-40 fps , and now i i get a drop of performance from time to time (less then a second) to 10 fps (image quality its way better with phisyx)
> Where could the problem be ? GT430 is 2 weak for phisyx ? or compatibitity problem ?
> Or driver problem ?
> My system E6700 3,2 @4 Ghz , 2x2 Gb kigstone hyper x 1600 ddr3 , Asrock 4Core 1600 wifi+ P 35 , Corsair 650 W
> ATi is on 16x slot pcie 1.1 , Nvidia on 4x slot pcie , could this be a problem 2 ?
> ATI driver 11.2 , Nvidia driver 266.58 , mod 1.04ff
> Windows 7 home x64
> Thankyou


How does CPU-z read your motherboard and gpu PCI-e mode ? It maybe running the 5850 @4x aswell.

How many amps on the +12v rail(s) does your PSU have ?


----------



## Nilozone

ATI is reported by Gpuz 16x @ 16x
Nvidia 16x @ 4x

1 Rail 52 amps on 12 V , but its not loaded to half , power suply fan starts to spin up above 325 W

Tested old driver 10.8 for ati , and 258.96 for nvidia , same thing happens , suspecting a hardware problem .
Thankyou


----------



## ReverseInternet

Does this patch work for NVIDIA drivers 267.59 and PhysX Runtime 9.10.0514?

I've initially ran a config with two Radeons HD 5870 in CrossFireX. I then added Geforce GTX 550Ti to run as dedicated PhysX card.

I've installed latest NVIDIA drivers along with PhysX runtime and ran the patch from Safe mode (it reported all files patches). I then connected the GTX to a monitor but didn't extend the desktop on it.

BOINC does use GTX for computing. GPUZ shows PhysX as enabled. However FludMark 1.3.1 runs in CPU mode.

Am I missing something?

Here are some screenshots:

















OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
CPU: Intel i7-860
MB: Intel DP55WG
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair


----------



## xtce650

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReverseInternet*


Does this patch work for NVIDIA drivers 267.59 and PhysX Runtime 9.10.0514?

I've initially ran a config with two Radeons HD 5870 in CrossFireX. I then added Geforce GTX 550Ti to run as dedicated PhysX card.

I've installed latest NVIDIA drivers along with PhysX runtime and ran the patch from Safe mode (it reported all files patches). I then connected the GTX to a monitor but didn't extend the desktop on it.

BOINC does use GTX for computing. GPUZ shows PhysX as enabled. However FludMark 1.3.1 runs in CPU mode.

Am I missing something?

Here are some screenshots:

















OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
CPU: Intel i7-860
MB: Intel DP55WG
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair


I had the same problem. Solved it by removing the physx .dll files from the the Fluidmark folder. It now runs in GPU mode. Some games may require this also.


----------



## ReverseInternet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtce650*


I had the same problem. Solved it by removing the physx .dll files from the the Fluidmark folder. It now runs in GPU mode. Some games may require this also.


I started to suspect as much when I did get it to run on FluidMark 1.0
It indeed solved the problem for me.

Couple more issues popped up:
When I set the number of sources to 7 during the warm up when the particle count hits around 63000, all particles disappear (though GPU is still working according to GPU-Z). Decrasing the number of sources to 6 solves the problem.

I might be pushing it, running two 5870 and 550Ti on a 500W PSU (but while FluidMark runs 5870s are hardly doing anything and draw no power. Everything also seems to work when BOINC uses all GPU and CPU cores.

I'm also trying to get 3dMark Vantage to use PhysX. It doesn't (despite "Disable PPU" being cheked off. It doesn't seem to have physx dlls in its folder. Yet the processing is done on CPU and GTX stays idle.

Help is very much appreciated.


----------



## clark_b

for vantage look and see if your CPU score went up. if it did then its working.


----------



## ReverseInternet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;12782333*
> for vantage look and see if your CPU score went up. if it did then its working.


Yep - that's what should happen, but my CPU score is still at 17K. I also monitor GPU usage with GPUZ and it shows that it's idle during GPU test so for some reason 3dmark doesn't want to use it. Same deal with 3D Mark 11 - runs physics on CPU


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReverseInternet;12784443*
> Yep - that's what should happen, but my CPU score is still at 17K. I also monitor GPU usage with GPUZ and it shows that it's idle during GPU test so for some reason 3dmark doesn't want to use it. Same deal with 3D Mark 11 - runs physics on CPU


It only uses it during the CPU tests. There might be some physx files to remove that would get vantage to use it during the graphics tests also but i don't know


----------



## Nilozone

I solved my problem . I overclocked the cpu without voltage adjustment , and even though the cpu run at 4Ghz , it seems he was throttleing down for a few m-seconds , from time to time , that was when the framedrop was happening . So i set my cpu to 3,8 Ghz and everything went back to normal. Seems like GT430 doesn't hold back my 5850 , but it ads the phisyx efects , at least in Metro 2033 .
Thankyou for everything


----------



## billyford

1.04 was way easier to work for me then 1.01 took five minutes to figure it out. I am up to 18883 in vantage with a 5870 and 9600gt combo looks nice in high phyzx games

thanks for the effort


----------



## crash822

Quick question. I'm running an ati 5850 that requires 500w power supply. I'm looking at a gt430 which requires a 300wat power supply. If anyone knows of a cheaper card that'll work just as well for physix please chime in.

Running an intel dx58so mobo with a 960 i7, 2 HDD, 1 dvd, 3 x 120mm case fan, 1 x 200mm case fan, 2 x 120mm fans for the cpu

Can I make this work without buying a new power supply? I'm using this power supply http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171024


----------



## Nilozone

Nope , 750 W its ok , im running the same setup hd5850+gt430 on a 650W corsair . The main ideea is to have above 35A on 12V rail or above 40A on cumulated multiple 12V rails (You have around 75A). The "500" Wats on a power supply means u have at least 20A on 12V ... And "300" W has about 12A on 12V , so that is around 35 A on 12V .
Ps. the "500" value is given with the power consumptin of cpu, dvd, hdd's,and fans included , so in reality the video card has 151W(in this case for the radeon) peak power consumption , wich means 151W/12V=12.58 A (the real needed peak power on 12 V)
Sorry for the mistakes , english is not my native language .


----------



## crash822

Thank you for the info. Understood you perfectly.


----------



## onslaught_

Hey guys,

Any of you mind posting your results on fluidmark 1.3.1?
What settings are you guys using when you run the tests? (resolution, particle count, etc)

Cheers


----------



## XenoCrash

Finally ran across the OP and got this up and running last night (6870 + 9800GT), and everything is running great.

I just have a couple quick questions:
1) Does anyone know of any upcoming games that will be using hardware accelerated PhysX? (The six PhysX games I have are good, but I would like to see some new ones.)
2) Would I just need to extend my desktop to a fake 2nd monitor to use CUDA? (i.e., I want to do CUDA programming and run it on my 9800GT)


----------



## Caustin

Has anyone had luck running this Ati + Nvidia setup while playing the games Two Worlds II and/or Gothic 4? I have everything installed and set up correctly and everything works in other games and in Fluidmark but when playing either of the previously mentioned games, I get absolutely 0 usage out of my physx card. Has anyone else has experience with PhysX in either of these games?


----------



## Caustin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onslaught_*


Hey guys,

Any of you mind posting your results on fluidmark 1.3.1?
What settings are you guys using when you run the tests? (resolution, particle count, etc)

Cheers












This was after about 10 minutes or so.


----------



## jfish2d

I have tried downloading the link on the main website for the phsyx-mod with no luck. I download the 1.04ff .rar, do have Winrar installed, but get an error saying no archives were found. I have tried downloading this from various websites, using IE and Chrome. Help!

I am using an HD 5770 1GB for main GPU; 9500GT 1GB for PhysX if I can make it work.


----------



## Dion Brewington

I don't seem to be able to get physx running on a 550GTX-Ti coupled with my 5850. I can get a 9800GT working fine using 258.96 and 1.04ff. However, this version doesn't support the 550 so I tried 267.59 with the same procedure and it doesn't get enabled. I run 3dmark vantage and get no acceleration and NV control panel will not open. I do have the display extended. If I plug in a monitor to the 550 then nvcp will open. I have completely uninstalled and tried several times and can always get the 9800 to work but not the 550. I think its something with the newer driver but a couple pages back someone reported 267.59 working for them. The older driver looked like it stopped at the 4xx series. Anyone else got a 5xx series to work?

I realize the 9800gt would probably do fine but I'd like to do some comparison testing.


----------



## cavallino

Hello, in had this idea to use my extra gtx 460 as a physx card. What I want to do is have the cf 6870s connected to my monitor as dvi, the gtx 460 would be connected via hdmi. In windows the gtx would be used as a physx card and under Linux I would use the gtx as the main card. Thus I would be removing the issue of poor Linux ati drivers and physx issues in windows games. Now the big question...will this work?

I know I can setup Linux to use only the nvidia card but it all hinges on whether windows will tolerate the setup.

The other option is to forget physx and lust let windows ignore the nvidia card but that seemsnlike a waste.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavallino*


Hello, in had this idea to use my extra gtx 460 as a physx card. What I want to do is have the cf 6870s connected to my monitor as dvi, the gtx 460 would be connected via hdmi. In windows the gtx would be used as a physx card and under Linux I would use the gtx as the main card. Thus I would be removing the issue of poor Linux ati drivers and physx issues in windows games. Now the big question...will this work?

I know I can setup Linux to use only the nvidia card but it all hinges on whether windows will tolerate the setup.

The other option is to forget physx and lust let windows ignore the nvidia card but that seemsnlike a waste.


Ofcourse it will work just fine(physxmod is only applicable on windows, as its software related), for your plan it only depends if your motherboard's Bios has the option to change which card to be your main display pci - in other words.. every time you wish to change for the other OS, you first need to restart into the bios & change the main display pci option - and you would be fine booting afterwards

I used to do it with my previous motherboard ma790xt-ud4p (it was only 2 pci crossfireX, I used ati 5770 firts slot for windows + physxmod & nvidia 9800gtx+ for linux)... it sucks now that my current mobo does not have the options to do it in the bios... I wanted to do the same - ati crossfireX 5770's + physxmod on Windows & Nvidia 9800gtx+ for Linux.. but oh well stupid msi on this motherboard went ******ed - its not available LOL

I sure hope your mobo's bios does have it, good luck


----------



## just_nuke_em

So I'm replacing my 5850's with 580's. I have one 580 already and I was wondering if I could try using it as a physx until the other one comes. So I was wondering what driver I should use, since the ones in the op are pre-580 and won't install.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;13102824*
> Ofcourse it will work just fine(physxmod is only applicable on windows, as its software related), for your plan it only depends if your motherboard's Bios has the option to change which card to be your main display pci - in other words.. every time you wish to change for the other OS, you first need to restart into the bios & change the main display pci option - and you would be fine booting afterwards
> 
> I used to do it with my previous motherboard ma790xt-ud4p (it was only 2 pci crossfireX, I used ati 5770 firts slot for windows + physxmod & nvidia 9800gtx+ for linux)... it sucks now that my current mobo does not have the options to do it in the bios... I wanted to do the same - ati crossfireX 5770's + physxmod on Windows & Nvidia 9800gtx+ for Linux.. but oh well stupid msi on this motherboard went ******ed - its not available LOL
> 
> I sure hope your mobo's bios does have it, good luck


I tried it last night crossfire basically freaked out. It kept saying I was using the second 6870 as my main display even though I was only plugged into the first one. It would bsod as soon as I started anything that used multi-gpu. Tried everything but nothing short of removing the nvidia card made it show up again.


----------



## drBlahMan

A few days ago, I was told that you can only use Nvidia 200 series or lower GPUs for PhysX with ATI GPUs because of the specific Nvidia drivers you have to use. *Is this true**?* I was thinking about buying a GTX 460 768mb to run w/ my 6970.


----------



## evilferret

You'll need to find the Hybrid Physx mod.

I had Physx running off a GT 430 for awhile for Batman and ran great.

Originally tried a 8600 GT and had horrible performance.

If you don't mind the extra electricity and headaches with driver updates go for it!.

Took mine out since I needed the extra video card for another build and it was useless to have a 8600 GT for Physx.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drBlahMan;13177730*
> A few days ago, I was told that you can only use Nvidia 200 series or lower GPUs for PhysX with ATI GPUs because of the specific Nvidia drivers you have to use. *Is this true**?* I was thinking about buying a GTX 460 768mb to run w/ my 6970.


no its not true.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


_Would you like to run PhysX In Windows 7 with your ATi GPU to enjoy all that your game can be? _

It's simple, just follow the instructions!
*If there is any errors with the information provided, or out of date info; please PM me and let me know so I can update this thread*








*Download PhysX Patch Here*


> For _Older_ 19x Drivers use: 1.03 PhysX Mod
> For *Newer* 2xx Drivers use: 1.04FF PhysX Mod


_*Other Downloads:*_
*PhysX System Software
PhysX Rocket* (for PhysX testing) 
For x86 or x64 Windows 7 Systems - dead links for now.

This was all taken from this site and re-hosted here for the convince of our users. But not solely created by myself.

PhysX Games List (link)

*Questions:*

Posted by SamuelL421 (here)


got this when DL that zip man? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Tator Tot

I have MSE as well, because of the patch's nature it's picked up as a virus but it's actually clean.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13232265*
> I have MSE as well, because of the patch's nature it's picked up as a virus but it's actually clean.


Coo!


----------



## Wolfgang

Question:
do i HAVE to use the 258.96 drivers?
i tried this with the latest nvida drivers and the PhysX options didnt show up in the NV Control panel?

Im currently downloading the 258.96 now, and hopefully the options will show up.

Has anyone else had the same problem??


----------



## HiLuckyB

Anyone have test drive unlimited 2, And crossfire? I seem to lost crossfire on my 6990 after I installed my 9800GT with 258.96, And 1.04FF.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Well I guess no has the game. Took me all day to get crossfire back with my 9800GT removed, And as soon as I reinstall the 9800 crossfire is gone again







This crappy game needs crossfire to play maxed out


----------



## clark_b

that's weird.
did you install the drivers in the proper order?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b;13278121*
> that's weird.
> did you install the drivers in the proper order?


Ive tryed all different ways at this point. Ive reinstalled drivers for the last 2 days and everything works fine, But it removes crossfire from my 6990 in test drive unlimited 2







I haven't found any other game's doing this yet


----------



## Wolfgang

I give up....I tried every combination, every order and every Phys X patch. all with and without fake screen...
Im going to try it again in a couple of weeks....too much rage for now.


----------



## Indulgence

i would really really like to try this out but this is holding me back..


----------



## Canis-X

Can you disable it?


----------



## Indulgence

i can, but im just afraid that my system gets infected.. is this just a false positive?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wolfgang*


Question:
do i HAVE to use the 258.96 drivers?
i tried this with the latest nvida drivers and the PhysX options didnt show up in the NV Control panel?

Im currently downloading the 258.96 now, and hopefully the options will show up.

Has anyone else had the same problem??


The PhysX option is not present in the newer versions of the NVidia Control panel. There is a tool to enable/disable PhysX called NV PhysX Tweaker v1.0. You do not extend the desktop with this configuration, and it does work...I have it configured and running fine on my rig. I followed the steps quoted below and every time I have reinstalled the hybrid physX patch I have had 0 problems.

Quote:



Link to ngohq

_Quote from kitch9_

It simple and it does work, although I initially made the same mistake as you.

Do not remove your previous drivers. (Trust me.)

Make sure your physx card is detected in screen resolution settings, BUT THE DESKTOP IS NOT EXTENDED TO IT. (Show desktop only on one is selected.)

Run the driver update. (DO NOT REBOOT.) Run Physx SS update if needed, if latest version is already installed there is no need to update this too. (DO NOT REBOOT.) Its important this is done before running the mod and not after.

Run the mod. (DO NOT REBOOT.)

Enable physx in NV control panel. (DO NOT RUN PHYSX APPS.) [ NV PhysX Tweaker] now reboot.

Check desktop is still set to only show on 1 upon reboot and run Physx lovely old job.

THERE IS NO NEED TO DO THE SAFE MODE THING ANYMORE SO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS.

Both the driver and Physx SS now get patched by the mod, so you need to run it after each driver and Physx SS update you do.


To test it install FluidMark go to the install directory and rename all of the files with the label PhysX (should be like 5 of the them) so that they are not used and that program is forced to use the you main PhysX software on your rig. Now, start the app and run it as a benchmark. You should see the verbiage "GPU PhysX" or something similar to that in the top left corner of the app.


----------



## illusive snpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indulgence*


i can, but im just afraid that my system gets infected.. is this just a false positive?


Yes it is. Kaspersky AV and Security essentials both see it has a false positive as well. It is safe to run.


----------



## Indulgence

^

thanks for the response. will try this now.


----------



## Canis-X

Another thing to use when you are updating your CCC drivers is the newest DriverSweeper. You should uninstall the old CCC first....reboot into safe mode then run the DriverSweeper app as an administrator....choose the AMD Display option (top option I believe) and then choose Analyze in the lower right corner of the app.....reboot, install your new CCC drivers.

_FYI, I had issues with the Windows Desktop Service when I attempted to use DriverSweeper to unistall all of my NVidia software, but this may not occur with all. If you do have issues after using it you can either choose to use Windows recover option or use the Driver Sweeper backup restore option to get you back to where you were._


----------



## Djmatrix32

Is there a fix for the 275 drivers?


----------



## gtarmanrob

I've been out of touch with this thread but now back on the red team so just wanna double check. Is this working with the latest nvidia drivers and physx package?

If not what's the latest compatible release. Cheers


----------



## lazyboyblue

2 x PCI (32 bit)
1 x PCI-E 2.0 x1
2 x PCI-E 2.0 x16
1 x PCI-E 2.0 x4

Can someone help me? I didn't even know physx with ati was poss until i stumbled on this thread
I've used both x16 slots. Can one of the other slots take 9800gt? If I do add 1 (to the x4 slot for example) will it reduce the speed of my cf connection (currently X8)?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazyboyblue;13727074*
> 2 x PCI (32 bit)
> 1 x PCI-E 2.0 x1
> 2 x PCI-E 2.0 x16
> 1 x PCI-E 2.0 x4
> 
> Can someone help me? I didn't even know physx with ati was poss until i stumbled on this thread
> I've used both x16 slots. Can one of the other slots take 9800gt? If I do add 1 (to the x4 slot for example) will it reduce the speed of my cf connection (currently X8)?


you can put it in the x4 slot. it won't rob bandwidth from the crossfire setup. not sure about from other slots though


----------



## AMDFrankensteinPC

hey, i'm new here, and i happened to run into this thread via Google.

i have an ATI HD5750 and i'd really like to run PhysX. can i run a GT430 with it? if not, i was planning on getting a GT240, since i see that the drivers work with the HD5000 and HD6000 series of ATI cards from here.


----------



## King Who Dat

somebody sell me an old nvidia card !!


----------



## AMDFrankensteinPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDFrankensteinPC;14027985*
> can i run a GT430 with it? if not, i was planning on getting a GT240, since i see that the drivers work with the HD5000 and HD6000 series of ATI cards from here.


never mind, i got EVGA's GT430 to work with Nvidia's 260.89 WHQL drivers and PhysX version 9.10.0514. i also have a fake display running, just in case that was necessary.

though the FluidMark benchmark wasn't all that pristine, Metro 2033's "Advanced PhysX" option comfirms the card is working.


----------



## fapestar

Okay, this thread confuses the hell out of me.

Do you have to have an ati card and a old nvidia card for this to work. Cuz i have a 6950 in the 16x pci-e slot and and empty pci slot and a empty 4x pci-e slot.

I also have a old 7600gt evga.

Can i do this, is a second card necessary?


----------



## fapestar

i'm also using catalysts 11.6


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****estar;14039942*
> Okay, this thread confuses the hell out of me.
> 
> Do you have to have an ati card and a old nvidia card for this to work. Cuz i have a 6950 in the 16x pci-e slot and and empty pci slot and a empty 4x pci-e slot.
> 
> I also have a old 7600gt evga.
> 
> Can i do this, is a second card necessary?


No, the oldest cards that you can use for this would be the series 8 card and newer.


----------



## Kapfae

Is there a patch existing which enables PhysX while no Nvidia GPU is onboard?

You see, I want to play that game called "Alice: Madness Returns" while using a rather good ATI card. In this case the CPU calculates all the PhysX stuff, right? This decreases the frame rate enormously, so that a nice gaming expirience is not possible. Now, instead of supporting Nvidia by buying one of there graphics card I'm searching for another solution.

As other people have the same problem, I hope you can help us.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kapfae;14058508*
> Is there a patch existing which enables PhysX while no Nvidia GPU is onboard?
> 
> You see, I want to play that game called "Alice: Madness Returns" while using a rather good ATI card. In this case the CPU calculates all the PhysX stuff, right? This decreases the frame rate enormously, so that a nice gaming expirience is not possible. Now, instead of supporting Nvidia by buying one of there graphics card I'm searching for another solution.
> 
> As other people have the same problem, I hope you can help us.


nope. the point of PhysX is that its coded into the API. nvidia is the only cards that also have it coded so that when an nvidia card is present, the PhysX calucations are offloaded onto the GPU and processed there, taking all the work away from the CPU.

when we have a dedicated card doing that work, a PPU (physics processing unit), thats why we get much better performance. you have your GPU doing that job in the graphics departments, the CPU doing all the groundwork and the PhysX capabale nvidia card doing all the phyics calcuations. in theory, maximum performance.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

That was so simple, awesome guide. Rep!


----------



## demos

Hello! Thanks for the guide, it was very useful but sadly my BFG 8800 GTS 512 OC died today. So I want a (cheap) replacement for this card, a small and cool one! Do you think a PNY GT 240 would be good enough for games like Mafia II? Do you think it will we futureproof for physx?


----------



## demos

Bump.


----------



## Steven-1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demos;14227792*
> Hello! Thanks for the guide, it was very useful but sadly my BFG 8800 GTS 512 OC died today. So I want a (cheap) replacement for this card, a small and cool one! Do you think a PNY GT 240 would be good enough for games like Mafia II? Do you think it will we futureproof for physx?


Check out the chart I posted in post #1 here ... it gives a comparison: http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1067476-physx-gaining-more-popularity-being-phased.html


----------



## donkru

can i put the physx card in an x1 slot? Im gonna be running a 6990 + 6970 in CF but my mobo only has x1 slots left over.


----------



## demos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven-1979;14249033*
> Check out the chart I posted in post #1 here ... it gives a comparison: http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1067476-physx-gaining-more-popularity-being-phased.html


I have already seen this charts but I wonder why a GT 250 outperforms a 8800 GTS. I think I'm getting the GT 240 anyway. Thank you!


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demos;14253397*
> I have already seen this charts but I wonder why a GT 250 outperforms a 8800 GTS. I think I'm getting the GT 240 anyway. Thank you!


I guess because its a newer revision of the 8800 gts, so it should be a hair faster?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demos;14253397*
> I have already seen this charts but I wonder why a GT 250 outperforms a 8800 GTS. I think I'm getting the GT 240 anyway. Thank you!


The GT250 uses 55nm lithography, vs 65nm for the 8800GTS 512. It's also a newer revision. These things allow it to be slightly more efficient and run at higher core and memory speeds.


----------



## Kapfae

ok, right now I'm using an ATI card of the 5700 series and I'm pretty satisfied with the gaming expirience. But now I'm in need of a nvidia card, due to the physX engined part of a game. Now is it more clever to use a minor but physX supporting nvidia card to relieve the work of the CPU and let the ATI card do the rest of the graphics calculating OR to just buy a rather new nvidia card and save the labor?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kapfae;14278692*
> ok, right now I'm using an ATI card of the 5700 series and I'm pretty satisfied with the gaming expirience. But now I'm in need of a nvidia card, due to the physX engined part of a game. Now is it more clever to use a minor but physX supporting nvidia card to relieve the work of the CPU and let the ATI card do the rest of the graphics calculating OR to just buy a rather new nvidia card and save the labor?


Honestly that depends on the ati card you have and the nvidia card you would be replacing it with.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterOP

I'm just trying to clarify, and increase my understanding, so if anyone can clear this up for me...

Is there a performance LOSS due to using a dedicated PhysX card with a single/CF HD Radeon?

Like if I use 1 6850 and play (for example) Batman AA (disabled Physx), and get "X" FPS

If I then add a PhysX card and enable PhysX, will my FPS be ">X" or is there a chance my FPS would go down?

And does that carry over to 2 x 6850 w/ and w/o a dedicated PhysX card?

thanks


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOP;14281184*
> I'm just trying to clarify, and increase my understanding, so if anyone can clear this up for me...
> 
> Is there a performance LOSS due to using a dedicated PhysX card with a single/CF HD Radeon?
> 
> Like if I use 1 6850 and play (for example) Batman AA (disabled Physx), and get "X" FPS
> 
> If I then add a PhysX card and enable PhysX, will my FPS be ">X" or is there a chance my FPS would go down?
> 
> And does that carry over to 2 x 6850 w/ and w/o a dedicated PhysX card?
> 
> thanks


All I know is I was running a 9800GT 1GB with my HD 6990, And got a fps boost in every game that had PhysX. The only reason it's not in my pc right now is my motherboard won't post with my 6990+6970 Tri-Fire and the 9800GT


----------



## MasterOP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB;14283506*
> All I know is I was running a 9800GT 1GB with my HD 6990, And got a fps boost in every game that had PhysX. The only reason it's not in my pc right now is my motherboard won't post with my 6990+6970 Tri-Fire and the 9800GT


I have the 9800GT 512MB. Do you know if 512 will be enough to run high physics in any game on high?
I only want to do this if I make use of the card I have.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterOP;14289456*
> I have the 9800GT 512MB. Do you know if 512 will be enough to run high physics in any game on high?
> I only want to do this if I make use of the card I have.


I think it should. I don't see a PhysX card using alot of it's video ram, But im no expert







If you have it, I say try it out.


----------



## clark_b

If you overclock that 9800gt it should handle most games on high physx. I was running one for a while but my board only has 2 pci-e slots and my 4850 couldn't produce frame rates high enough to keep up with the physx processing haha

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

Hi guys, my name is Luca, I'm a gamer and reviewer for an amateur forum and I have a problem with DAII that I have to try as soon as possible

My System:

Case Cooler MasterHAF-X
PSU ThermalTake Toughpower XT 875W
CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Raffreddamento: Pompa Swiftech Mp350-WB Black Sun Full Chrome- Radiatore Phobya 360
MotherBoard Asus Crosshair IV
RAM 4gb GSKill Flare 2000Mhz CL7
SSD Crucial c-300 128gb
HDD 2,8Tb archiviazione
SVGA HD6970 2Gb
Audio Creative X-Fi Titanium
Monitor Samsung T240
Casse Edifier C2 Plus
Cuffie Creative Fatal1ty MKII + Roccat Kulo
Tastiera Logitech G110
Mouse CM Storm Inferno + CM Storm Tactics

The error is related to Physx. I have the latest version (9.10.513) and how video drivers Amd Catalyst 11.7

screen:










I tried everything, but Dragon Age II does not want to work, so I decided to buy a Geforce G92 to be attached to my HD6970 GPU for PhysX. I provided help on how to do?

thanks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterInTheUniverse;14350047*
> Hi guys, my name is Luca, I'm a gamer and reviewer for an amateur forum and I have a problem with DAII that I have to try as soon as possible
> 
> My System:
> 
> Case Cooler MasterHAF-X
> PSU ThermalTake Toughpower XT 875W
> CPU AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
> Raffreddamento: Pompa Swiftech Mp350-WB Black Sun Full Chrome- Radiatore Phobya 360
> MotherBoard Asus Crosshair IV
> RAM 4gb GSKill Flare 2000Mhz CL7
> SSD Crucial c-300 128gb
> HDD 2,8Tb archiviazione
> SVGA HD6970 2Gb
> Audio Creative X-Fi Titanium
> Monitor Samsung T240
> Casse Edifier C2 Plus
> Cuffie Creative Fatal1ty MKII + Roccat Kulo
> Tastiera Logitech G110
> Mouse CM Storm Inferno + CM Storm Tactics
> 
> The error is related to Physx. I have the latest version (9.10.513) and how video drivers Amd Catalyst 11.7
> 
> screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried everything, but Dragon Age II does not want to work, so I decided to buy a Geforce G92 to be attached to my HD6970 GPU for PhysX. I provided help on how to do?
> 
> thanks


Have you tried to delete or rename the in game PhysX (in the folder where the game installed)? Also update to 9.10.514 then run the mod again. Hope it helps.


----------



## adridu59

Isn't that mod illegal ?


----------



## Ken1649

Illegal as overclocking is violating Intel's specs.


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

I deleted physx files from the DAII's Bin directory but the game's application: Physx erorr there isn't anymore but the game doesn't run.

Now I'am downloading 270.61 Nvidia Driver where Physx 9.10.514 is contained

DAII damned :S


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

edit: nothing to do.

it doesn't work. altough 9.10.514 is installed it doesn't run so I tried to copy the files from Physx directory to DAII directory but now it gives me the same "Physx Erorr" again

HELP


----------



## King Who Dat

I was thinking of giving this a shot. Would anyone care to recommend a solid mid level card to run with my 6970 ? My apologies if this is the wrong place to be asking. Mods feel free to move if this is only for tech support/info on the actual install. This idea is very new to me and I figured it best to ask some people who know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## clark_b

Gt240 or gts450 are both solid options

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

If I were to buy a video card suitable for Physx (9600GT, 8800GT, GTS240, etc.), what should I do?

which drivers to install?

In short, the procedures to be followed


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterInTheUniverse;14350914*
> edit: nothing to do.
> 
> it doesn't work. altough 9.10.514 is installed it doesn't run so I tried to copy the files from Physx directory to DAII directory but now it gives me the same "Physx Erorr" again
> 
> HELP


In the game folder, try to rename all 'Physx****.dll' into say 'PhysXrename.dll'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;14350922*
> I was thinking of giving this a shot. Would anyone care to recommend a solid mid level card to run with my 6970 ? My apologies if this is the wrong place to be asking. Mods feel free to move if this is only for tech support/info on the actual install. This idea is very new to me and I figured it best to ask some people who know. Thanks in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterInTheUniverse;14351123*
> If I were to buy a video card suitable for Physx (9600GT, 8800GT, GTS240, etc.), what should I do?
> 
> which drivers to install?
> 
> In short, the procedures to be followed


I would not go over and max is GTX480. Highest driver I would recommend is 258.96


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterInTheUniverse;14351123*
> If I were to buy a video card suitable for Physx (9600GT, 8800GT, GTS240, etc.), what should I do?
> 
> which drivers to install?
> 
> In short, the procedures to be followed


dude, *** are doing here? LOL


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14351288*
> In the game folder, try to rename all *'Physx****.dll' into say 'PhysXrename.dll'*
> 
> I would not go over and max is GTX480. Highest driver I would recommend is 258.96


1) Doesn't work









2) So should I just install the complete driver package and then?


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001;14351365*
> dude, *** are doing here? LOL


Pegasus this is stalking XD


----------



## Ken1649

Before go into games, did you confirm your set up even work correctly?


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14351679*
> Before go into games, did you confirm your set up even work correctly?


soon I'll try an 'other version of DAII (the third version I'll try) and let you know.

In the case, who can make me a list of what to do with the information to enable GPU AMD + NVIDIA Physx?

thanks to all


----------



## clark_b

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterInTheUniverse*


soon I'll try an 'other version of DAII (the third version I'll try) and let you know.

In the case, who can make me a list of what to do with the information to enable GPU AMD + NVIDIA Physx?

thanks to all


i think he means try it out with fluidmark before bothering with games


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

Oh My GOD

it works!!!

i tried a third version and the games works

FINALLY

however I want to know how to enable physx with a AMD gpu the same!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterInTheUniverse*


Oh My GOD

it works!!!

i tried a third version and the games works

FINALLY

however I want to know how to enable physx with a AMD gpu the same!










Everything is on first page of this thread. Go thru that page and if you run into a snag, post it here. I am on mobile device and unable to insert the link to the first page but should be pretty easy to go to there.


----------



## MasterInTheUniverse

ok thx


----------



## King Who Dat

can I fold on an nVidia card using this patch ? I want to save my 6970 some wear and tear if I can, he's getting a twin brother soon and they have to last me a while. Anyone ever tried this ?


----------



## Ken1649

Yes, but you have to set nV as primary back and forth with the AMD.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

I installed fresh copy of windows 7 x64, then installed nvidia driver 258.96, latest physx driver, ATI drivers, and the latest physx patch. Everything installed correctly and without issues.

I tried fluid mark and the 8800gt gets 0% usage during the test with or without extending the display. I do not have any physx options in nvidia control panel either. Physx does not seem to work in games, but I will try a few more.

Could someone help me out please? I dunno what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*


I installed fresh copy of windows 7 x64, then installed nvidia driver 258.96, latest physx driver, ATI drivers, and the latest physx patch. Everything installed correctly and without issues.

I tried fluid mark and the 8800gt gets 0% usage during the test with or without extending the display. I do not have any physx options in nvidia control panel either. Physx does not seem to work in games, but I will try a few more.

Could someone help me out please? I dunno what I'm doing wrong.


If PhysX is checked in GPU-Z then it is working. What Fluidmark version did you install?


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


If PhysX is checked in GPU-Z then it is working. What Fluidmark version did you install?


Just checked GPU-Z and Physx is checked, fluid mark v1.3.1 and I guess its worthless. Also, ran Vantage again and cpu score went from 6xxx to 25xxx. I'm 100% sure its working now, however I did not change anything from the first Vantage run, I dunno what magic happened.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Lol so happy now!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*


Just checked GPU-Z and Physx is checked, fluid mark v1.3.1 and I guess its worthless. Also, ran Vantage again and cpu score went from 6xxx to 25xxx. I'm 100% sure its working now, however I did not change anything from the first Vantage run, I dunno what magic happened.

Thank you very much.


If you want to see PhysX acceleration in Fluidmark 1.3.1, delete all these files 'PhysX*****.dll' in the install folder. The Patch is for certain files only but overall will work in any games or benchmark that has PhysX accelaration.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


If you want to see PhysX acceleration in Fluidmark 1.3.1, delete all these files 'PhysX*****.dll' in the install folder. The Patch is for certain files only but overall will work in any games or benchmark that has PhysX accelaration.


That worked, thanks again.


----------



## Ken1649

Try this out, it works with the patch.

*PhysX System Software 9.11.0621*


----------



## MasterOP

I just installed my 9800GT in the third x16 slot. I have my 6850 in the first, and left space in the second.

I downloaded the nvidia drivers and installed them. I have the 9800GT displaying the 'extended display'. I downloaded the physx mod 1.04ff, and fluidmark.

What do I do with the 4 .cmd files in the mod?
and what should I see in fluidmark once physx is working? right now it shows the 9800gt as gpu 1, the temp doesn't change. and the 6850 is gpu 2 and the temp fluctuates as I would expect.

thanks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterOP*


I just installed my 9800GT in the third x16 slot. I have my 6850 in the first, and left space in the second.

I downloaded the nvidia drivers and installed them. I have the 9800GT displaying the 'extended display'. I downloaded the physx mod 1.04ff, and fluidmark.

What do I do with the 4 .cmd files in the mod?
and what should I see in fluidmark once physx is working? right now it shows the 9800gt as gpu 1, the temp doesn't change. and the 6850 is gpu 2 and the temp fluctuates as I would expect.

thanks


If you are using Fluidmark 1.3.1, go to the install folder and delete all "PhysX***,dll" then try again. If you don't get Hardware PhysX acceleration, post back and we will go from there.

Edit:

If you see PysX is checked in GPU-Z, then it is working everywhere else.


----------



## MasterOP

no, doesn't look like the 9800 gt is being used. deleted those files like you said.

edit: gpu-z shot


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Try this out, it works with the patch.

*PhysX System Software 9.11.0621*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterOP*


no, doesn't look like the 9800 gt is being used. deleted those files like you said.

edit: gpu-z shot


Ok, install the SS 9.11.0621 in the above link. Do not re-start, then apply the patch then re-start. Do not worry about the extended display or nVdia CP. They have nothing to do with this.

Then ckeck GPU-Z again if PhysX is checked.


----------



## MasterOP

what do you do to run the patch? there are 4 .cmd files, run all of them? some of them?


----------



## Ken1649

Only need to click on "Hybrid-PhsyX-mod-1.04ff.exe", then click "apply" in the UI. Nothing else.


----------



## MasterOP

ran the patch, fluidmark showed my 9800gt being used. was just playing metro 2033, everything working fine.

comp blue screened 2 minutes ago, and now my 9800gt is the primary display, can't get any display from my 6850. how do I fix this?

thanks


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterOP*


ran the patch, fluidmark showed my 9800gt being used. was just playing metro 2033, everything working fine.

comp blue screened 2 minutes ago, and now my 9800gt is the primary display, can't get any display from my 6850. how do I fix this?

thanks


The Blue Screen couldn't possibly resulting from the patch. Must be the OC thing, re-store everything into default settings, re-start then try again.


----------



## emilio256

Somebody knows where i could find the 258.96 drivers? Seems like nvidia unarchived it and the link for the older patch to use with the 197 driver is off. I´m going to borrow a nvidia card from a friend to really know if it worth the extra money. I have a HD6970 and thinking on buying a 9800GT, would it works good? Thanks in advance, you´re doing a great job. BTW sorry about the bad english


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emilio256;14898678*
> Somebody knows where i could find the 258.96 drivers? Seems like nvidia unarchived it and the link for the older patch to use with the 197 driver is off. I´m going to borrow a nvidia card from a friend to really know if it worth the extra money. I have a HD6970 and thinking on buying a 9800GT, would it works good? Thanks in advance, you´re doing a great job. BTW sorry about the bad english


Click to download http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-258.96-whql-driver.html


----------



## omega17

I've just installed the 280.26 nVidia drivers with my GT430 and they work fine with the 1.04ff patch

A 9800GT would work just fine, although I think Mafia2 and Metro2033 would both appreciate something a little more powerful, IIRC


----------



## Ken1649

Guess some got their own reason not to install latest driver.


----------



## DeaDLocK

Got a 6950 and was thinking of picking up a cheap NV card to run Physx. Would a GT240 be suitable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken1649

Definitely YES. Haven't seen memory usage on PhysX card more than 300 MB and the core pegged above 30% on any titles. There is also option to OC the PPU but only will notice it in Benchmarks and Mark Vantage being one of them.


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;14899147*
> Guess some got their own reason not to install latest driver.


If it works I can't think of any legitimate reason not to use the latest drivers. Optimisations only get better thru driver iterations, unless of course there is a particular bug for a particular game that you're aware of...


----------



## Ken1649

Fair enough, though that's not the case for PhysX processing unit but PhysX System Software is. Could you run Mark Vantage with PPU on with latest driver? That's one of my reasons not for latest driver.

@Mobile


----------



## cky2k6

The way I fit my cards, my 8800gt wound up in the primary pci-e slot, so the amd drivers fails to run (I get an exclamation point in device manager). Is there any way to have my 8800gt in the first pci-e slot and be able to use my cf?

I need to run it in this config in order to be able to fit my sound card and have proper spacing for my waterblocks.


----------



## Ken1649

See if there is an option in BIOS to select which PCIe lane to first initialized. I don't have problem as which slot to put the PhysX card. My system will automatically detect the card (part of Crossfire) as primary when there are screens attached to it.


----------



## emilio256

ItÂ´s not working at all. I did like the simple instruction said and also did like this post http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/5860...-play-ati.html says. I canÂ´t even find the physx control panel and neither in main NV Control panel. IÂ´m using win7 home premium x64, my cards are HD6970 and a 9500GT (borrowed, thinking on buy a 9800GT). Somebody knows what could i be doing wrong?


----------



## Ken1649

Maybe the instructions are too simple making us tend to complicate simple thing. There is nothing in the instruction says you need to enable PhysX in NV Panel. The fact is you don't.


----------



## emilio256

I thought that was necessary cause the physx is not working after i take all the steps.Fluidmark doesÂ´t work with the nv card and gpuz is with physx deactivated


----------



## Wicaeed

So I've got an older 8800GT coupled with a newer 6950 that is having issues.

I've got everything installed (using the latest AMD drivers (Cat 11.8)/NVIDIA drivers (ForceWare 280.26)) and patched using the 1.04ff version of the patcher and I cannot get Fluidmark to use the 8800GT for PhysX processing.

I've renamed the physx files in the fluidmark directory as well, but it looks like it's using the 6950 for PhysX computes as well???

The physx checkbox is checked on the GPU-Z tab for my Radeon as well? Seems a bit odd...

I've included a link to a picture of the problem: http://imgur.com/jQ0gP

Any tips?


----------



## Ken1649

What is the main reason to use latest Forceware for the old card? To boost performance?

If you are using Fluidmark 1.3.1., delete all these files from install folder "Physx****.dll"

Edit:

Just looked at your Fluidmark Option, have to uncheck 'PhysX CPU' for it to run GPU PhysX.


----------



## PcGamingRig

can i use the gts 450 as a dedicated physx card with my 6950?

is it possible to use the 260.63 drivers with the gts 450?

are there any newer drivers that are hacked available?

thanks.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcGamingRig*


can i use the gts 450 as a dedicated physx card with my 6950?

is it possible to use the 260.63 drivers with the gts 450?

are there any newer drivers that are hacked available?

thanks.


GTS450 is fine for a dedicated PHysX. Use 258.96, unless your card only supported by 260.63 or later. Then update latest PhysX SS link above several posts. Then run the patch. Done.

There is a 257 beta driver that will allow you to run Hybrid without any patch, but you will ran into problems after installing games and the PhysX won't work.


----------



## omega17

I'm using a GT430 with 2 6950's for PhysX with 280.26 drivers, works fine.

Just remember the most important step is DO NOT REBOOT before you install the 1.04ff patch!


----------



## Ken1649

Maybe should try latest *258.38.*

Could be a huge performance boost over the old driver.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Maybe should try latest *258.38.*

Could be a huge performance boost over the old driver.










They're 285.38







and they're designed for BF3. No reason to use beta drivers for PhysX


----------



## Ken1649

It is not a typo.

Curious who wants to give it a go


----------



## omega17

What do you mean it's not a typo?









You've written 258.38 and linked to the 285.38 betas. Something's a typo


----------



## Ken1649

There is only one way to find out with the latest driver is to try it out


----------



## PcGamingRig

what kind of dedicated card do you have to have to get physx to run on highest settings well with a 6950?


----------



## PcGamingRig

what would be better, a gt 440, or a 9800gt for a dedicated physx card?


----------



## PcGamingRig

i bought a gtx 460 in the end, it is an oem version, so it was pretty cheap.

it is a little bit downclocked but it can be overclocked to match retail.









and even if you don't overclock, it is still a great card for that price. beats other cards at that price by quite a margin.

Here it is:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...d=1914&subcat=


----------



## PcGamingRig

ok my card arrived but i can get no physx settings in the CP, when do i have to create a fake monitor? before or after the driver install? i made sure i didn't reboot before i modded. im on windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcGamingRig*


ok my card arrived but i can get no physx settings in the CP, when do i have to create a fake monitor? before or after the driver install? i made sure i didn't reboot before i modded. im on windows 7 64 bit.


1. Install Forceware 258.96, do not restart.

2. Run the patch, restart pc.

3. No need to go to NV panel to do anything.

4. No need to create fake display.

5. Check GPU-Z, if PhysX is checked then it is working everywhere.

6. Keep it simple.


----------



## PcGamingRig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


1. Install Forceware 258.96, do not restart.

2. Run the patch, restart pc.

3. No need to go to NV panel to do anything.

4. No need to create fake display.

5. Check GPU-Z, if PhysX is checked then it is working everywhere.

6. Keep it simple.


ah! didn't realise that, it is enabled and on the latest drivers, thanks.
i thought i had to dedicate the card to physx in the control panel.

CUDA isn't enabled on GPU-Z though, is that a problem, or is that only needed if it is your primary card.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcGamingRig*


ah! didn't realise that, it is enabled and on the latest drivers, thanks.
i thought i had to dedicate the card to physx in the control panel.

CUDA isn't enabled on GPU-Z though, is that a problem, or is that only needed if it is your primary card.


No, don't worry about it. Just leave it there, it will not interfere with anything.

Enjoy.


----------



## PcGamingRig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


No, don't worry about it. Just leave it there, it will not interfere with anything.

Enjoy.


ok, thank you.


----------



## PcGamingRig

Ok I have kind of taken over this thread at the moment with my questions, but...

Fluidmark 1.3.1 is showing my 6950 and CPU PhysX even though I haven't checked them in the setup.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PcGamingRig*


Ok I have kind of taken over this thread at the moment with my questions, but...

Fluidmark 1.3.1 is showing my 6950 and CPU PhysX even though I haven't checked them in the setup.


In case you haven't, delete all files start with "PhysX***.dll" in the Fluidmark install folder.

To see GPU PhysX hardware acceleration, uncheck "CPU PhysX".


----------



## PcGamingRig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


In case you haven't, delete all files start with "PhysX***.dll" in the Fluidmark install folder.

To see GPU PhysX hardware acceleration, uncheck "CPU PhysX".


Again, thank you.


----------



## Helgaiden

Ive got win 7 ultimate 64 bit.
Saw this post and immediately thought of buying my friend's recently decomissioned 9600gt. My primary card is a Radeon 5770. Would this be a good combo or should i look for a more powerful nvidia card to use for physX?

Also, let me get the installation process straight.

-Use ONLY the driver packages 258.96 whql or 260.63 beta and NOTHING else (if theres a newer driver package available please point it out. 100 pages is alot to read)
-Install this nvidia driver. DO NOT RESTART
-Use PhysX system software 9.10.223
-Install that PhysX SS. Or is it already included in Nvidia driver package in 258.96 or 260.63?
-Run patch 1.04ff physx mod
-restart and verify with GPU-Z and fluidmark

or is this as simple as it really should be?

1. Install Forceware 258.96, do not restart.

2. Run the patch, restart pc.

Thanks for any help and i apologize in advance if this has all been explained and said already.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*


Ive got win 7 ultimate 64 bit.
Saw this post and immediately thought of buying my friend's recently decomissioned 9600gt. My primary card is a Radeon 5770. Would this be a good combo or should i look for a more powerful nvidia card to use for physX?

Also, let me get the installation process straight.

-Use ONLY the driver packages 258.96 whql > no restart.
*-Use PhysX system software 9.10.223* > no restart
- Run the Patch > Restart PC
-restart and verify with GPU-Z

Thanks for any help and i apologize in advance if this has all been explained and said already.


Replace what I bolded above with this http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9...13-driver.html

GPU-Z shows PhysX is checked, all is good.

Keep it simple.


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


Replace what I bolded above with this http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9...13-driver.html

GPU-Z shows PhysX is checked, all is good.

Keep it simple.


awesome, will try this with my friend's 9600gt soon. 9600gt is a good enough card to do this with right?

Should be nice for when Batman: Arkham City comes out...and i hope it helps the performance of RAGE do better for me too. @[email protected]


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*


awesome, will try this with my friend's 9600gt soon. 9600gt is a good enough card to do this with right?

Should be nice for when Batman: Arkham City comes out...and i hope it helps the performance of RAGE do better for me too. @[email protected]


Should be a good pair with 5770.

Good luck & Enjoy.


----------



## Sepulture

Hi guys, I chanced upon this thread when I was searching if it was possible to run PhysX on ATI cards (the recent Batman AC PhysX demo video was rather impressive!).

My setup is a Asus Sabretooth P67 and 2 x Sapphire 6950 CF. I have a spare 9800GT lying in my old PC, so am thinking about doing this. All I have to do is install the 9800GT in 1 of the empty PCI-E slots and follow the instructions and I'm good to go?

A bit concerned about power usage and heat though..I'm on a FSP Aurum 750w and am not sure if there will be enough juice to power 3 graphic cards...


----------



## Wali-S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepulture;15378137*
> Hi guys, I chanced upon this thread when I was searching if it was possible to run PhysX on ATI cards (the recent Batman AC PhysX demo video was rather impressive!).
> 
> My setup is a Asus Sabretooth P67 and 2 x Sapphire 6950 CF. I have a spare 9800GT lying in my old PC, so am thinking about doing this. All I have to do is install the 9800GT in 1 of the empty PCI-E slots and follow the instructions and I'm good to go?
> 
> A bit concerned about power usage and heat though..I'm on a FSP Aurum 750w and am not sure if there will be enough juice to power 3 graphic cards...


You are all set.

PSU can handle it.

Make sure the third PCIe running at least x4 for 9800GT to work.

Follow the 3 steps and you are good to go:
1. Install Forceware 258.96 - don't restart.
2. Install PhysX SS (.514) - don't restart.
3. Run the patch - restart PC.

Verify with GPU-Z if PhysX is checked, you have done it right.

As one member here keeps reminding "Keep it Simple".


----------



## Sepulture

Thanks so much Wali. I'm gonna give it a shot as soon as I get back from the office.









One question though, how do I make sure the 9800GT PCI-e slot is running at x4? Is it a setting I can change in the BIOS? I know that the slots which the 2 CF cards are sitting on are running two 8x, but as for the normal PCI-e slot, I'm not not so sure.


----------



## Wali-S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepulture;15378242*
> Thanks so much Wali. I'm gonna give it a shot as soon as I get back from the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question though, how do I make sure the 9800GT PCI-e slot is running at x4? Is it a setting I can change in the BIOS? I know that the slots which the 2 CF cards are sitting on are running two 8x, but as for the normal PCI-e slot, I'm not not so sure.


There are 2 ways:

1. Use GPU-Z and it will show the PCIe lanes assigned to it and make sure it is not greyed out (hardware limited).
2. In Device Manager, under Display Adapters, make sure there is no error messages with that yellow inverted delta symbol. If the adapter is "disabled", you are hardware limited by PCIe bandwidth.


----------



## Sepulture

I'm certain there are no yellow error symbols in my Device Manager. Will have to check GPU-Z though, I have the application but never really delved into it much.

I'll post updates if this little experiment works!


----------



## Wali-S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepulture;15378378*
> I'm certain there are no yellow error symbols in my Device Manager. Will have to check GPU-Z though, I have the application but never really delved into it much.
> 
> I'll post updates if this little experiment works!


If you are not hardware limited and incompatibilty issues with your board, bet bottom dollars it will work.


----------



## Sepulture

Fiddled around but because of the huge fan and heatsink of my Asus 9800GT, it can't fit into the only PCI-e slot of my motherboard.









There goes my hopes of running a dedicated card. Anyone tried exploring with the hacked drivers which allows ATI cards to run PhysX using software?


----------



## Malig

Hey all I am in need of some help. I have two 6950's in crossfire and installed a gtx 550 ti for physx. The problem I am having is when I have the 6950's both physically installed along with the 550 batman and mafia (the two games I've tested so far) run extremely slow with physx on or off. When I take out one 6950 and only have a single 6950 installed along with the 550 those two games run smoothly with physx enabled.

It can't be power draw because I have a 750w psu and when using a killowatt meter it shows only 350w being drawn with all 3 cards installed and active. Even with crossfire disabled I get the same issue so it has something to do with having all 3 cards installed. I don't really understand why though, it doesn't make sense to me.

I've tried uninstalling all drivers, ati, nvidia and physx. I installed 11.9 cats along with latest caps, then after reboot installed 280 forceware and 621 physx drivers and of course the 1.04ff patch. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malig*


Hey all I am in need of some help. I have two 6950's in crossfire and installed a gtx 550 ti for physx. The problem I am having is when I have the 6950's both physically installed along with the 550 batman and mafia (the two games I've tested so far) run extremely slow with physx on or off. When I take out one 6950 and only have a single 6950 installed along with the 550 those two games run smoothly with physx enabled.

It can't be power draw because I have a 750w psu and when using a killowatt meter it shows only 350w being drawn with all 3 cards installed and active. Even with crossfire disabled I get the same issue so it has something to do with having all 3 cards installed. I don't really understand why though, it doesn't make sense to me.

I've tried uninstalling all drivers, ati, nvidia and physx. I installed 11.9 cats along with latest caps, then after reboot installed 280 forceware and 621 physx drivers and of course the 1.04ff patch. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Please fill this up http://www.overclock.net/specs.php , so people won't be stabing in the dark so to speak.


----------



## Malig

I think I figured it out. The cards have be in certain PCI-E slots so I reconfigured them but now I get blue dots all over on anything with a dark background. The cards are fine because I took out the 550 and put the 6950's in their original slots which gives 16x link and no more blue dots. This is very frustrating.


----------



## Ken1649

Try this first, see if it will reset and redetect the hardwares:

1. Clear CMOS to remove all OC setting and load BIOS Optimized Defaults.

2. Remove the soundcard, sure it is sharing the PCIe lanes.

3. Check with GPU-Z the bandwidth assigned to each GPU core, x16/x8/x4?


----------



## grandpatzer

I have a 8800GTX with monster cooler.

Maybe I should just put it in my system for physx games?


----------



## Ken1649

8800GTX will drag the 2x 6950s down.

  
 This test will give an idea why to have a balance PhysX card to keep up with Crossfire setup


----------



## Malig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15424313*
> Try this first, see if it will reset and redetect the hardwares:
> 
> 1. Clear CMOS to remove all OC setting and load BIOS Optimized Defaults.
> 
> 2. Remove the soundcard, sure it is sharing the PCIe lanes.
> 
> 3. Check with GPU-Z the bandwidth assigned to each GPU core, x16/x8/x4?


Thanks, I had to reseat the cards I suppose because now it works great. I get 60 fps in batman with high physx on.


----------



## Sepulture

*Am so envious of you guys who can run PhysX on your ATI cards.*









A hardware PhysX solution isn't even feasible for me as I just realised my Sabertooth P67 mobo only has X1 PCI-e slots and not X4.


----------



## Malig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepulture;15427686*
> *Am so envious of you guys who can run PhysX on your ATI cards.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hardware PhysX solution isn't even feasible for me as I just realised my Sabertooth P67 mobo only has X1 PCI-e slots and not X4.


I didn't plan on physx but I did happen to think about why I would need anything but PCI-E slots so I bought a big bang mobo which has like 6 or 7 PCI-E slots which allowed a larger number of different configuration options. I had barely enough room to fit all three 2 slot cards.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*


8800GTX will drag the 2x 6950s down.

This test will give an idea why to have a balance PhysX card to keep up with Crossfire setup


But GTX580 has dedicated physx built in.

2x 6950 are AMD cards, are you sure the 8800GTX will drag it down?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*


But GTX580 has dedicated physx built in.

2x 6950 are AMD cards, are you sure the 8800GTX will drag it down?


You have the card, just give it a try and see how it goes. It's not you are going out to buy the card. I think it will bottleneck games like Madia II, Batman AA but not at all for Metro 2033 as it is not as PhysX intensive as those two titles.


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15424403*
> 8800GTX will drag the 2x 6950s down.
> 
> This test will give an idea why to have a balance PhysX card to keep up with Crossfire setup


I signed up just to ask this. Ken1649 you got me thinking about the best pairing for Physx. I have two 6970s in xFire and would like to find the best value for a Physx add-in. I was originally looking at the GT 430, but now I am worried that it may severely restrict performance. Any thoughts on a relatively low cost solution?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthazar2k4;15449311*
> I signed up just to ask this. Ken1649 you got me thinking about the best pairing for Physx. I have two 6970s in xFire and would like to find the best value for a Physx add-in. I was originally looking at the GT 430, but now I am worried that it may severely restrict performance. Any thoughts on a relatively low cost solution?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have a single 6970 and getting a GTS 450 512mb as a dedicated physx card next month.
Seems best price/performance choice with future space if some more physx intensive games come out, ( Metro Last Light?)


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthazar2k4;15449311*
> I signed up just to ask this. Ken1649 you got me thinking about the best pairing for Physx. I have two 6970s in xFire and would like to find the best value for a Physx add-in. I was originally looking at the GT 430, but now I am worried that it may severely restrict performance. Any thoughts on a relatively low cost solution?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well, I can only say from personal limited experience. With Quad-Fire 2x 6990s so far tested with GTX465, 480 and 580. The real performance hit is for these 2 titles, Batman AA and Mafia II with a GTX465 + Quad. It's only logical to have a fast PhysX card to pair up with a fast multi-GPU setup (most will disagree, not sure if from their own eperiences or just opinions).

This is recent discussion and take a look if you want http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/1145160-adding-physx-card-2-x-hd6950s-5.html#post15377160

Oh and Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Thank you StormXLR and Ken1649 for the input. I was afraid that would be the answer. I am trying to get prep'd for Batman AC, but man I hate to spend $150+ just for a handful of particle effects on a handful of titles. That said, I also have a hard time playing a game knowing that I am not getting the full experience. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Totalslaughter

Hey man, you should feel lucky cause I registered to reply for ya









A couple months ago I was doing the same as you, trying to decide how much to spend on a dedicated physx card.

My system:

Gigabye board - Ga-890fxa-Ud7
Phenom II X6 1100t clocked @ 3.9ghz 8gb gskill 1600 c7
Patriot Wildfire 256gb Sata III SSD + storage drives
Hd 5970 + Hd 5870 both clocked at 900 / 1200

I read through this forum a lot and various others online and articles galore. I read a lot on the subject. A lot of ppl say older gen nvidia cards are fine for dedicated physx. 8800gt or higher I saw a lot. I however wanted to go newest gen but not go crazy on the price and also was looking for single slot card so I settled on a single slot GTS 450.

There was some hassle getting it to play right with the system / amd cards n what not but not too bad. I played around with it in and out to see the difference it made first hand. Alice Madness Returns was a good game to refer to as it played pretty bad with physx set anywhere higher then low without the nvidia card. Sad really, 6 core cpu and 3 gpu and still. But yea, the whole physx code written to only work well on nvidia hardware thing. So yea, with the GTS 450 in and set as dedicated physx card Alice played great with physx set to high and all settings maxed at 1080p.

I did the same with a couple other games, Batman AA for example, had the same results. I would have to turn AA down without the nvidia card to get the frame rate up. With the 450 in and running Batman plays ridiculously better with all settings maxed.

Also you've got the newer gen Amd cards obviously so I would think you could see even better results or just similar but in my case it worked out quite well and am happy to stick with my 5000 series cards for now and wait till 7000's probably and skip 6000s. Though I do have a Hd 6970 in my htpc. Overkill for htpc but I use it to drive 3d on my hdtv and also as a 2nd gaming pc.

Hope that helps man, If I were you I would get a 450 and see how it works out for you, or go bigger and more expensive if you want but in my case I found it not necessary. Also I picked the 450 over the models cheaper then it because of the nice jump in specs of the card.


----------



## Ken1649

I agree to go for a minimum 450 to match 2x 6970s in crossfire. A 450 (192 cuda cores) will have twice the performance of a 430 (96 cuda cores).

http://www.nvidia.com/object/graphics_cards_buy_now.html


----------



## StormXLR

Yeah Im picking up my Zotac GTS 450 512 mb for only like 90 bucks! Brand new and in package








Cant wait to play Alice and Metro with physx cranked up


----------



## Ken1649

Source: *GenL*

Quote:


> 1.05ff - 26/10/2011:
> - added support for fixing new limitations introduced in 285.xx drivers and PhysX System Software 9.11.0621
> - mod will now delete all application 3D settings profiles from NVIDIA Control Panel (prevents problems with known PhysX games)
> - updated old patterns


You can overwrite the existing driver/PhysX SS without uninstall.

1. Install Forceware 285.xx (do not restart).

2. Install PhysX SS 9.11.0621 (do not restart).

3. Run the 1.055ff Patch (restart PC).

Done.

PhysX-mod-1.05ff.zip 42k .zip file


The links to Forceware and PhysX SS respectively:

http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/38915

http://downloads.guru3d.com/nVIDIA-PhysX-System-Software-9.11.0621-download-2762.html

...


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Thank you everyone for the insight. You all told me exactly what I expected. What is unfortunate is that in order to use GTS 450 I would need a new case. I have everything squeezed into a mid tower as I use it in my living room on my plasma/projector. I have no way of squeezing a dual slot PCI-E card into the third slot without either moving the power supply or going to a larger case. I guess I am just going to have to forgo the PhysX until I decide what to do about my case.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthazar2k4;15499680*
> Thank you everyone for the insight. You all told me exactly what I expected. What is unfortunate is that in order to use GTS 450 I would need a new case. I have everything squeezed into a mid tower as I use it in my living room on my plasma/projector. I have no way of squeezing a dual slot PCI-E card into the third slot without either moving the power supply or going to a larger case. I guess I am just going to have to forgo the PhysX until I decide what to do about my case.
> 
> Thanks again!


Oh there is a single slot 450 that might fit into the case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814187131

This will help http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## StormXLR

Here is some feedback








So I got my Zotac GTS 450 512mb for 94 USD
Installed it, booted up my pc installed latest drivers WHQL 285.62, ran the physX mod, restarted the pc







, as easy as pie!
Now to Games!
First thing first, I played Mafia II on all max settings including PhysX... It ran at 60 FPS at all times and never once went below 50. Every piece of hardware at stock settings.
I will try post some actual Benchmarks some time later.
Anyone can suggest a good PhysX benching tool?


----------



## Ken1649

Yea, download Fluidmark 1.3.1. Make sure to delete all "physx***.dll" from the install folder then you are set.


----------



## whippy

Is my understanding correct that adding a card for physx would only help in specific games? I have only really just got into PC gaming, and basically only for BF3. I did some quick googling and what i mostly read was that BF3 uses the havok physics engine, hence i figured adding a card for physix wouldnt help. Im just looking into it further because my 955 only really bottlenecks my cards during heavy particle scenes, so if i could free up some processing power off of the cpu for this, i would see some reasonable improvement i thought. But, i probably dont want to spend any further money, its just that i know of an 8800gt lying around i can get for free, but sounds like this wouldnt be up to the task anyway, even if relieving a cpu bottleneck?


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whippy;15508014*
> Is my understanding correct that adding a card for physx would only help in specific games? I have only really just got into PC gaming, and basically only for BF3. I did some quick googling and what i mostly read was that BF3 uses the havok physics engine, hence i figured adding a card for physix wouldnt help. Im just looking into it further because my 955 only really bottlenecks my cards during heavy particle scenes, so if i could free up some processing power off of the cpu for this, i would see some reasonable improvement i thought. But, i probably dont want to spend any further money, its just that i know of an 8800gt lying around i can get for free, but sounds like this wouldnt be up to the task anyway, even if relieving a cpu bottleneck?


No, you dont need a dedicated physics card for Havok







.
Only for select tittles that use PhysX such as Batman AA/ AC, Alice, Metro etc.
The only thing that would help you with your FPS is overclocking your cpu.
I do not see how can you possible bottleneck though. you have a Trifire setup. On stock clocks I get 30-45 FPS steady in BF3 and it runs silky smooth


----------



## StormXLR

Now something is weird! It's if im getting bottlenecked in FPS, I am only getting 30 FPS and not any higher in games like Alice and Metro but in BF3 i get 40 ish while at Witcher 2 i get 40 to 55 FPS all games are at max settings.
Now I am confused did I not apply some settings?
30 fps is way to low for a game like Alice !
I did FluidMark Benchtest and I got 1321 points! So how is it possible that i get 30 fps in Alice >_>... I can understand Metro, but Alice?
http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/physx_fluidmark_score_130.php?id=049672f1e3bddb04133691133266365f


----------



## Ken1649

I hate to say this to you, PhysX intensive titles such as Batman AA, Mafia II, Alice, Mirror Edges etc, a faster PhysX card will benefit in those titles. You can use a lower end PhysX card for Metro 2033 because it's not PhysX intensive. Since you already got the 450 what you can do is to set the PhysX to medium instead of high.

I posted this information in your thread asking about the PhysX card for your setup but you did not respond< and you are listening to people saying anything beyond 450 is an overkill









http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/591872-how-run-physx-windows-7-ati-107.html#post15509130


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15509245*
> I hate to say this to you, PhysX intensive titles such as Batman AA, Mafia II, Alice, Mirror Edges etc, a faster PhysX card will benefit in those titles. You can use a lower end PhysX card for Metro 2033 because it's not PhysX intensive. Since you already got the 450 what you can do is to set the PhysX to medium instead of high.
> 
> I posted this information in your thread asking about the PhysX card for your setup but you did not respond< and you are listening to people saying anything beyond 450 is an overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/591872-how-run-physx-windows-7-ati-107.html#post15509130


No,no, no! Its very strange actually! I am running a PhysX intensive game like Mafia II at 50-60 fps at all times! But Alice does not go lower or higher then 31 FPS as if its stuck like a console game to run at 30 FPS









Now Metro 2033 is normal the game is really graphically intense I tested with and without physx the difference is like 2-3 FPS, bouncing between lowest 30 to 36
I will reinstall Batman AA later and see how it runs.
BTW Ken... think about is it really worth it to buy anything more expansive then a GTS 450 just for a few physx titles?
Also look at my Fluid benchmark the scores are really high!


----------



## Ken1649

I guess it boils down to personal preferences as what is worth for a PhysX card. You can set the PhysX to low or medium and if it will improve the FPS.

...


----------



## benny.man

Hey guys. I need some help. I recently upgraded my gtx 460 se to a XFX 6950 2gb for battlefield 3. I really want to use my 460 as a physx dedicated card and my 6950 as the main video card. Is this now possible without modded drivers? Does nvidia now support amd cards? If so how? what do I have to do? please help! thank you.


----------



## Ken1649

We have been doing it for years. There's no problem and after reading this thread, we'll help with things that are confusing you.

Quote:


> Source: *GenL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.05ff - 26/10/2011:
> - added support for fixing new limitations introduced in 285.xx drivers and PhysX System Software 9.11.0621
> - mod will now delete all application 3D settings profiles from NVIDIA Control Panel (prevents problems with known PhysX games)
> - updated old patterns
> 
> 
> 
> You can overwrite the existing driver/PhysX SS without uninstall.
> 
> 1. Install Forceware 285.xx (do not restart).
> 
> 2. Install PhysX SS 9.11.0621 Download Link (do not restart).
> 
> 3. Run the 1*.055ff Patch* Download Link (restart PC).
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


----------



## omega17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benny.man;15516039*
> Hey guys. I need some help. I recently upgraded my gtx 460 se to a XFX 6950 2gb for battlefield 3. I really want to use my 460 as a physx dedicated card and my 6950 as the main video card. Is this now possible without modded drivers? Does nvidia now support amd cards? If so how? what do I have to do? please help! thank you.


All the info you need is in the first post, simply put:

shut down, physically install the 460
Start up, install 285.xx drivers
Dont reboot, install 1.05ff patch.
Enjoy


----------



## benny.man

So do i need to uninstall my 6950 first like do i physically need to uninstall it or the amd drivers first? Or can I just leave everything the way it is and plug in my gtx 460?


----------



## Ken1649

Just plug it in. Then please see my post above.


----------



## Balthazar2k4

So I looked at the single slot GTS 450 that ken1649 suggested and decided I could spend the same money on a Corsair 400R case with 8 expansion slots and use a GTX 460 I have laying around as my PhysX card. Seems like a better value proposition. Thanks again for the help. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## Balthazar2k4

BTW ken1649, this is totally OT, but how in the hell do you have more than 2,700 posts since June? That is some serious dedication!


----------



## benny.man

Hey guys thanks so much for your replys! they've really helped me out. Just one more thing haha. So I still got like 20 days left to return my 6950 and I recently came across another hundred dollars. You guys think I should return it and upgrade? If so do you have any suggestions? Or do you think Im set and will be good for skyrim and arkham city. Maybe I should get another 6950? Maybe I should switch to Nvidia I don't know. What do you guys think?


----------



## Petey

oh about the case, you could try and mod your card, maybe some can answer this better than I can, but if you remove the back of the card it will leave the terminals at a open circut, but if im not mistaken all physics is done through pci express. you dont need expansion slots on your old case. Unless of course your old case sucks, and corsairs well are better than suck. Make sure with some electronics genius before you attempt, its just a idea I have not tried this.


----------



## Petey

a 460 seem like a lot for physics, I though ddr5 and 1gb memory seems fine, or is physics processed all at the cores. Trying to get a system set for 6970 x fire liquid. after thinking 6970 x2 with liquid oh no have to get a 200.00 dollar physics card. Wondering if anyone has tried this 6970 x 2 water cooled with gts 450 with physics turned back.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthazar2k4;15526675*
> BTW ken1649, this is totally OT, but how in the hell do you have more than 2,700 posts since June? That is some serious dedication!


Some people are HELPFUL and give back by posting often trying to help others out.







and it doesn't seem like THAT many posts to me ... it's only TWO AND A HALF TIMES mine in that same time period


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balthazar2k4;15526675*
> BTW ken1649, this is totally OT, but how in the hell do you have more than 2,700 posts since June? That is some serious dedication!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15528433*
> Some people are HELPFUL and give back by posting often trying to help others out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it doesn't seem like THAT many posts to me ... it's only TWO AND A HALF TIMES mine in that same time period


I am learning how to type and after 2,700 posts can't say the skill is improving








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benny.man;15527423*
> Hey guys thanks so much for your replys! they've really helped me out. Just one more thing haha. So I still got like 20 days left to return my 6950 and I recently came across another hundred dollars. You guys think I should return it and upgrade? If so do you have any suggestions? Or do you think Im set and will be good for skyrim and arkham city. Maybe I should get another 6950? Maybe I should switch to Nvidia I don't know. What do you guys think?


Anything from 6950 is a side-grade instead of upgrade. Not very good at how to spend money wisely but if you like, we could help to spend it with style. Yea I know not a good advice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey;15527900*
> a 460 seem like a lot for physics, I though ddr5 and 1gb memory seems fine, or is physics processed all at the cores. Trying to get a system set for 6970 x fire liquid. after thinking 6970 x2 with liquid oh no have to get a 200.00 dollar physics card. Wondering if anyone has tried this 6970 x 2 water cooled with gts 450 with physics turned back.


This video shows how a lower card will bottleneck a single GTX580. Don't you think the same will apply to 3-Way-SLI 580 + Lower end PhysX Card? Or Cross/Tri/Quad-Fire + lower end PhysX?


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey;15527773*
> oh about the case, you could try and mod your card, maybe some can answer this better than I can, but if you remove the back of the card it will leave the terminals at a open circut, but if im not mistaken all physics is done through pci express. you dont need expansion slots on your old case. Unless of course your old case sucks, and corsairs well are better than suck. Make sure with some electronics genius before you attempt, its just a idea I have not tried this.


Thanks Petey for the response. My problem with my current case is that the open PCI-E slot is located right at the edge of the motherboard (P8P67 Deluxe) and I simply do not have enough room between the power supply and slot to squeeze in a double height card. While I am sure I could get real creative with modifying the card, I just don't consider the risk worth it. I am presently using a CoolerMaster HAF 912 and it is a decent enough case, I do however prefer Corsair cases (I have two others). At the time, I liked the price of the HAF 912 a lot better and the 400R did not even exist yet.


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey;15527900*
> a 460 seem like a lot for physics, I though ddr5 and 1gb memory seems fine, or is physics processed all at the cores. Trying to get a system set for 6970 x fire liquid. after thinking 6970 x2 with liquid oh no have to get a 200.00 dollar physics card. Wondering if anyone has tried this 6970 x 2 water cooled with gts 450 with physics turned back.


The GTX 460 I am planning to use is not being used in anything else anyways. I would rather use it for something (even if it is only PhysX) then just sitting in my basement doing nothing. Plus, I think it will help me overcome bottlenecking on my xFire system.


----------



## Balthazar2k4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LA_Kings_Fan;15528433*
> Some people are HELPFUL and give back by posting often trying to help others out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it doesn't seem like THAT many posts to me ... it's only TWO AND A HALF TIMES mine in that same time period


That was my point exactly. It is nice to see someone who is dedicated to helping others in these areas. Without people like yourself or ken1649, these forums would not be nearly as useful as they are. Thank you to the both of you for your contributions.


----------



## Petey

Thats what ken said if x fire 6950 and above, best route is above a 450 witch doesnt leave too many inexpensive options. Still trying to pick up another 6970 for xfire on liquid, and was hopeing it all would be under 100.00 for physics. I dont even know if I want my system to run with physics, Then on the other hand I would like it to, but the 200.00 price after 6970 x 2 then liquid blocks, PANIC. ( see caption ) Well can spend some time doing home work, see how it works out. It would be cool to see frame rate comparison and all spec.s even liquid cooled, before dropping some benje's.


----------



## Petey

P.S.
That video post was cool, thanks for posting that, needs to be fast card, 9600 wont cut it. To bad he didn't try sli or even better x fire for physic's or that may come out redundant with a 580. I guess it would be more performace any way you look at it. just add monitors high res. it all changes.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balthazar2k4*


That was my point exactly. It is nice to see someone who is dedicated to helping others in these areas. Without people like yourself or ken1649, these forums would not be nearly as useful as they are. Thank you to the both of you for your contributions.


Thanks


----------



## StormXLR

BTW I fixed my problem with Alice, turns out you need to delete the physx***.dll files in the Alice MR folder the same way you do in FluidMark! Now all the PhysX are run by GPU and on Highest settings the FPS does not fall below 40.
Alice so far is the most PhysX intensive game i have seen, though heard Cryotasis is really hard on it aswell.
So to anyone, if you are experiencing low FPS when PhysX is in action try to delete those .dll files ( dont forget to back up)
@Petey GTS 450 is a minimum you can go today for PhysX, now if you already finished all the titles with PhysX I dont see a point in getting it.
If you gonna Eyefinity GTS 450 wont cut it you need something with more Cuda cores. higher clocks
on a single 1080 it should do fine though.
Crossfire 6970 prolly will work the same way a single 6970 works with dedicated PhysX card


----------



## Helgaiden

k got a 9600gt in with my primary 5770. Plugged it in. Windows installed its own driver for it but the driver to be used, 258.96 was newer than that. Installed that then without restarting installed the physx SS then without restarting installed the patch. Then i restarted. GPU-Z shows PhysX as checked. Fluidmark 1.3.1 shows PhysX CPU unchecked but Multi-Core PhysX checked. My 3dmark 06 score was lower, the CPU score was also lower than before. Did i do this right? Doesnt seem to have helped :/


----------



## Helgaiden

anybody?


----------



## Ken1649

You have to delete/rename these files "Physx*****.dll" in the Fuildmark install folder.

Give it a try.

You can overwrite the existing driver/PhysX SS without uninstall.

1. Install Forceware 285.xx (do not restart).

2. Install PhysX SS 9.11.0621 Download Link (do not restart).

3. Run the 1*.055ff Patch* Download Link (restart PC).

Done.

..


----------



## Helgaiden

Ended up returning my 5770 as "defective" to my local best buy, they gave me the original purchase credit covered under MFR warranty and, using a $35 gift card, ended up paying $25 to "upgrade" to an Evga Geforce 560 OC edition.

So now my question is: Do i have to undo anything this patch did to run my nvidia card properly or just throw it in and its ready to go?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helgaiden*
> 
> Ended up returning my 5770 as "defective" to my local best buy, they gave me the original purchase credit covered under MFR warranty and, using a $35 gift card, ended up paying $25 to "upgrade" to an Evga Geforce 560 OC edition.
> 
> So now my question is: Do i have to undo anything this patch did to run my nvidia card properly or just throw it in and its ready to go?


You should uninstall all previous card drivers then put 560 OC in the system and install the Forceware. Nothing more you need to do.


----------



## calavera

Just wondering if there are any updated versions or do I have to stick with the OP's version from more than a year ago?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Just wondering if there are any updated versions or do I have to stick with the OP's version from more than a year ago?


Check this post for updated version http://www.overclock.net/t/591872/how-to-run-physx-in-windows-7-with-ati-cards/1050#post_15472355


----------



## Helgaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> You should uninstall all previous card drivers then put 560 OC in the system and install the Forceware. Nothing more you need to do.


awesome thats exactly what i did.


----------



## fapestar

Has anybody done this with Crossfire yet?

I was thinking of upgrading my board to a AM3+ tri fire set up with at least 2 16x lanes.

Can I put a 460 or something like that in the Third Slot?


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totalslaughter*
> 
> Hey man, you should feel lucky cause I registered to reply for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple months ago I was doing the same as you, trying to decide how much to spend on a dedicated physx card.
> My system:
> Gigabye board - Ga-890fxa-Ud7
> Phenom II X6 1100t clocked @ 3.9ghz 8gb gskill 1600 c7
> Patriot Wildfire 256gb Sata III SSD + storage drives
> Hd 5970 + Hd 5870 both clocked at 900 / 1200
> I read through this forum a lot and various others online and articles galore. I read a lot on the subject. A lot of ppl say older gen nvidia cards are fine for dedicated physx. 8800gt or higher I saw a lot. I however wanted to go newest gen but not go crazy on the price and also was looking for single slot card so I settled on a single slot GTS 450.
> There was some hassle getting it to play right with the system / amd cards n what not but not too bad. I played around with it in and out to see the difference it made first hand. Alice Madness Returns was a good game to refer to as it played pretty bad with physx set anywhere higher then low without the nvidia card. Sad really, 6 core cpu and 3 gpu and still. But yea, the whole physx code written to only work well on nvidia hardware thing. So yea, with the GTS 450 in and set as dedicated physx card Alice played great with physx set to high and all settings maxed at 1080p.
> I did the same with a couple other games, Batman AA for example, had the same results. I would have to turn AA down without the nvidia card to get the frame rate up. With the 450 in and running Batman plays ridiculously better with all settings maxed.
> Also you've got the newer gen Amd cards obviously so I would think you could see even better results or just similar but in my case it worked out quite well and am happy to stick with my 5000 series cards for now and wait till 7000's probably and skip 6000s. Though I do have a Hd 6970 in my htpc. Overkill for htpc but I use it to drive 3d on my hdtv and also as a 2nd gaming pc.
> Hope that helps man, If I were you I would get a 450 and see how it works out for you, or go bigger and more expensive if you want but in my case I found it not necessary. Also I picked the 450 over the models cheaper then it because of the nice jump in specs of the card.


Nice ive looking for this kind of experiences sharing. Well i ordered 1 EVGA GTX560Ti FBP to put with my MSI r6870's Hawk xfire, still on the process to figure out how to install all this together, im pretty sure ill put them all to work. If u have more experiences to share, please share them







.


----------



## naizarak

interesting... does it run as well as on nvidia cards?


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks Ken for helping everyone out with their questions, even it means you're just posting the same thing over and over again.









Following your steps, I successfully installed my new (to me) GTX460 with my 6970! +rep


----------



## Ken1649

Thanks!

I am glad you find it easy to set up as I always try to tell everyone


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

Ken my question would be is the graphics card dedicated for physX loading up at 100 percent? Or it just uses the part of the card that can process physx? would seem like a waste of a good card if physx only doesn't push the card to it's limits... If i have 6990s in quad setup will a gtx 570 bottleneck this? or simpler put what's the cheapest card I could get without bottlenecking. If not sure I'm gonna get the 580. Which version should I get the 3gb or 1.5gb does physx use a lot of vram? I want to have the best but not waste money at the same time.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSHROOMBARON*
> 
> Ken my question would be is the graphics card dedicated for physX loading up at 100 percent? Or it just uses the part of the card that can process physx? would seem like a waste of a good card if physx only doesn't push the card to it's limits... If i have 6990s in quad setup will a gtx 570 bottleneck this? or simpler put what's the cheapest card I could get without bottlenecking. If not sure I'm gonna get the 580. Which version should I get the 3gb or 1.5gb does physx use a lot of vram? I want to have the best but not waste money at the same time.


Dedicated PhysX card simply as PhysX Processing Unit and not rendering, running the task of applications/games with Hardware PhysX Acceleration.

Loading up 100%? No, it depends on the applications. The most I have seen is in Benchmarks around 65-80% and games such as Batman and Mafia II, max i have seen so far is 50%.

I select PhysX Card is not base on the load but the number of Cuda Cores. With Quadfire setup I tested with GTX465, 480 and 580. I like 580 best. Other than that I don't have anything better to choose from.

Then again, all this boils down to personal preferences as what is worth or wahtnot. With Quad Setup you could get away with GTS450 and if you could accept the performance thats entirely for you to decide.

VRAM? Need no 3GB and 1.5 should be plenty. I have never seen it got used more than 700MB in any titles or benchmarks. But just for the sake of having 3GB 580, why not.

Take a look at this video, only a single 580 with a lower PhysX card and imagine what kind of performance would be if you pair it up with Quad-6990.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

wow i just noticed your signature ken are the ssds in raid 0 ssd? and why do you need 2 psus?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUSHROOMBARON*
> 
> wow i just noticed your signature ken are the ssds in raid 0 ssd? and why do you need 2 psus?


Yeah in "0". That would be off topic. I don't like anything bottleneck. Ever heard of PSU bottleneck? Joke


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

lol







your the man!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Alright guys, I enabled physX, and it works, but I think my card is too weak (9600 gt 59 watt version) and now I want to disable it to turn it into a purely folding card. How do I do that?


----------



## jetpak12

Are you sure the game you're trying to run it with is actually using the card? Even after you instead the 1.05ff patch, you still have to change or remove a *.dll or two within the game directory to get it to use the GPU. Otherwise, PhysX will be loaded on CPU as before and run horribly.

Try looking for PhysXDevice.dll in the game directory, and move it some place else to see if that helps.

And if you want to use it for folding, I'm not sure you have to do anything. Mine works fine for GPU folding with all the Nvidia drivers installed. I don't know whether you can fold without any drivers though, maybe you can...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I've just decided to keep it as a physX card and yeah it works fin for folding so...problem solved. (I don't think I have any physics games.)


----------



## jetpak12

Glad you got it worked out. Here's a list of games that use PhysX on the GPU, if you're still interested.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Well, I have none of those, so no testing for me.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

hey guys I bought 2 hd 6990's in quadfire and 1 ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
since the gtx is a huge card will this fit on an asus maxmus IV extreme-z with a case labs th10?

forgot to say i'm gonna watercool bot hd 6990's but the 580 i'm just gonna watercool if it is truelly neccessary...


----------



## Ken1649

You still have enough room to stuff a goat inside.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

lol not more about the case but will these 3 fit on my mobo without blocking other pcie slots because it looks like the asus is a 3 card slot

edit asus meaning the graphics card


----------



## Ken1649

Put it in PCIex16_4. I don't see any problems with the SATA cables, USB etc.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

cool thanks ken plus rep as always


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there, I just fot my EVGA GTX 560 TI FBP, and i need help on installing it on my mobo, I already tried it but with no succes. On my CHIVE I have the first slot + 3rd slot ocuppied by my 6870s crossfire, so it leaves slots 2 4 and 5 free, but the last one its the only one available for use. I installed the GTX560 there but its doesnt show on windows 7, no "installing new hardware", Im pretty confused. What should I do?, Use the first 2 slots for crossfire and try the 4th and 5th slots? or what then?. Can u help me please!!!!!. Anyone?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi there, I just fot my EVGA GTX 560 TI FBP, and i need help on installing it on my mobo, I already tried it but with no succes. On my CHIVE I have the first slot + 3rd slot ocuppied by my 6870s crossfire, so it leaves slots 2 4 and 5 free, but the last one its the only one available for use. I installed the GTX560 there but its doesnt show on windows 7, no "installing new hardware", Im pretty confused. What should I do?, Use the first 2 slots for crossfire and try the 4th and 5th slots? or what then?. Can u help me please!!!!!. Anyone?


You should be fine putting it in the last PCIe slot. You won't see anything change in Windows, you need to install the GeForce drivers and the 1.05ff PhysX hack to get it to work.

Just follow the directions given in this post.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Hi there, I just fot my EVGA GTX 560 TI FBP, and i need help on installing it on my mobo, I already tried it but with no succes. On my CHIVE I have the first slot + 3rd slot ocuppied by my 6870s crossfire, so it leaves slots 2 4 and 5 free, but the last one its the only one available for use. I installed the GTX560 there but its doesnt show on windows 7, no "installing new hardware", Im pretty confused. What should I do?, Use the first 2 slots for crossfire and try the 4th and 5th slots? or what then?. Can u help me please!!!!!. Anyone?


This is the Formula but I don't see you should have any problems with the Crosshair to use the fifth PCIe slot.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> This is the Formula but I don't see you should have any problems with the Crosshair to use the fifth PCIe slot.


Hi there ty for your help, but slot 1 and 3 are managed by nb 890fx, so its kind of the chipset locks any other possible combination, last night tried slots 1 2 and 5 and it worked, installed all drivers but when i tried to extende the display to another fake monitor crash! windows stops and a black screen shows sometimes bsods appear oh god this is not my bussiness, i work all day cant even take 10 minutes to work on my config, really dissapointed. I did a fresh install of windows, should i buy a 990fx chipset and throw this piece of garbage to the wastebin, since i bought my chive i only have headaches.


----------



## PcKiller

What happens if you have a GTX 580, and a HD5870, can you run it like that?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there ty for your help, but slot 1 and 3 are managed by nb 890fx, so its kind of the chipset locks any other possible combination, last night tried slots 1 2 and 5 and it worked, installed all drivers but when i tried to extende the display to another fake monitor crash! windows stops and a black screen shows sometimes bsods appear oh god this is not my bussiness, i work all day cant even take 10 minutes to work on my config, really dissapointed. I did a fresh install of windows, should i buy a 990fx chipset and throw this piece of garbage to the wastebin, since i bought my chive i only have headaches.
Click to expand...

Just simply follow the three steps mentioned. Doing more than needed always complicated thing. Is there a particular reason you want to plug monitor to the PhysX card? If no, don't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcKiller*
> 
> What happens if you have a GTX 580, and a HD5870, can you run it like that?


Yes, why not.


----------



## PcKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Yes, why not.


So I can use the GTX 580 as primary, and the HD5870 as psyhx?


----------



## Ken1649

Very funny.


----------



## Saizer

Well but you need an nvidia graphics card to do this :S


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there again, im doing fresh install of windows all over again because any time i tried to install nvidia drivers forceware 285.62 the screen was going black and the hdd wasnt working (by watching the led), and it just seated there without responding. Im really really frustrated since everyone on this post could managed on setting the whole thing up and i couldnt achieve it yet. ill try all over again, anyone here willing to help me: any CHIVE user with crossfire + dedicated physx nvidia can share the magic secret to make this whole thing work once and for all!!!.


----------



## Ken1649

Repost.

Just follow the 3 steps and do nothing else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Source: *GenL*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.05ff - 26/10/2011:
> - added support for fixing new limitations introduced in 285.xx drivers and PhysX System Software 9.11.0621
> - mod will now delete all application 3D settings profiles from NVIDIA Control Panel (prevents problems with known PhysX games)
> - updated old patterns
> 
> 
> 
> You can overwrite the existing driver/PhysX SS without uninstall.
> 
> 1. Install Forceware 285.xx (do not restart).
> 
> 2. Install PhysX SS 9.11.0621 (do not restart).
> 
> 3. Run the 1.055ff Patch (restart PC).
> 
> Done.
> 
> PhysX-mod-1.05ff.zip 42k .zip file
> 
> 
> The links to Forceware and PhysX SS respectively:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/38916
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/nVIDIA-PhysX-System-Software-9.11.0621-download-2762.html
> 
> ...
Click to expand...


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Repost.
> 
> Just follow the 3 steps and do nothing else.


TY very much man, but as I said IT MUST ME SOMETHING TO BE WITH MY SONY 32" LCD in wich the native resolution is 1360x760, Well tired of this fact I bought a SONY 42" FullHD 3D With 3D glasses, and that was at last, once I plugged the LED 3D TV to my hd6870, that was all i had to do, everything was showing right on 1920x1080 and the 3 video cards started to show normally. I checked the gpuz for physx, and there it was activated!, nice!. Deleted the files from fluid mark benchmark, and tried it a bit. CPU (at normal settings, multithread physx) was throwing 224points (24~14fps), with gpu physx enabled 810points (70~64fps). Was that an improvement?. Im really happy!!!. TY for ur support, but this time I managed to work it out. Best wishes, merry christmass for you all.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there, i have been looking for something on my crosshair iv extreme for long time, and as i read from the web slots 1 and 3 are only for crossfire configurations, it says that if you are planing on multi gpu configurations yous should avoid slots 1 and 3 combinations at all cost, since it disables any other possible combination. I tried this by using 1.05ff for hybrid physx, i have my 6870s crossfire set on 1 and 3 pcie slot, and gtx 560ti fbp on the 5th and no way, the geforce doesnt even show on windows, if i move the crossfire to the 1 and 2 slots it works flawlessly and i get physx from the geforce at the 5th slot. I want a hack or driver or maybe a bios config in which i can have other slots available for combinations, but i havent found anything yet.


----------



## AeroZ

I can't remember and I'm bad at googling.

How to run Batman Arkham City with this mod? Delete all dll's in game directory with physix name in them? Or just install drivers, physx and mod?


----------



## seether8

Followwww


----------



## HiLuckyB

Does anyone have problems getting physx going in Batman Arkham City?


----------



## Ken1649

After running the patch, remove/rename these files in Batman AC folder "PhysX***.dll".


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> After running the patch, remove/rename these files in Batman AC folder "PhysX***.dll".


Hi there, Ive tried that with no succes, I get this sign about PhysxExtensions.dll missing.



If I keep that file on the folder I get this sign



If I keep PhysxLoader.dll, PhysxExtensions.dll and PhysxCore.dll, I can get to the game, but the card gets idle so GPU Physx wont work.



Look everything shows fine, for some reason Fluid Mark 1.4.0 wont work the GPU Physx either (tried rename/delete Physx files too). But MKZBenchmark, works the GPU Physx from 5% to 12% usage as I can asume by looking on my MsiAfterburner readings. Whats wrong with this?.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> After running the patch, remove/rename these files in Batman AC folder "PhysX***.dll".


Did that work for you? I get nothing just like ChristianUshuaia. Im running 285.62, PhysX 9.11.1107, And 1.05ff.


----------



## Ken1649

I see you all use PhysX 9.11.1107.

Download and install this instead PhysX System Software 9.11.0621 then run the patch afterward.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/nVIDIA-PhysX-System-Software-9.11.0621-download-2762.html


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> I see you all use PhysX 9.11.1107.
> 
> Download and install this instead PhysX System Software 9.11.0621 then run the patch afterward.
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/nVIDIA-PhysX-System-Software-9.11.0621-download-2762.html


That seems to work. I uninstalled PhysX 9.11.1107, Installed 9.11.0621 ran the patch, And my card kicked on without messing with the dll's or restarting the PC


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> That seems to work. I uninstalled PhysX 9.11.1107, Installed 9.11.0621 ran the patch, And my card kicked on without messing with the dll's or restarting the PC


Yes truly proved works fine with PhysX System Software 9.11.0621.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Did that work for you? I get nothing just like ChristianUshuaia. Im running 285.62, PhysX 9.11.1107, And 1.05ff.


Go it running, uninstall PSS 9.11.1107 and install 9.11.0621 instead, patch with 1.05ff and thats all.

Does anyone know where to download the new patch for directx11 issues on batmanAC?? I need a link please.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## clark_b

I got mine working with Batman AC with 285.79 and 9.11.0621 with 1.05ff. All you have to delete from Batman is PhysXDevice.dll


----------



## Jayjr1105

I have 2 5770's in crossfire... would it be worth it to add a GT 220 1GB 128bit card in my 3rd slot for Physx?

My GT 220 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125295&Tpk=gigabyte%20gt%20220

I also don't play batman. Are there other benefits to Physx?


----------



## SnuffThePunkz

I believe it's only really a benefit if you play physx enabled games, if you don't? It's just putting a drain on your PSU for no benefit. I could be wrong however.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnuffThePunkz*
> 
> I believe it's only really a benefit if you play physx enabled games, if you don't? It's just putting a drain on your PSU for no benefit. I could be wrong however.


This is correct, although you can also use it for [email protected] or BOINC or some other kind of distributed computing project if you like.

Here's a complete list of PhysX enabled games.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I have 2 5770's in crossfire... would it be worth it to add a GT 220 1GB 128bit card in my 3rd slot for Physx?
> 
> My GT 220 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125295&Tpk=gigabyte%20gt%20220
> 
> I also don't play batman. Are there other benefits to Physx?


Say there's a benefit to add it in the system, not recommended with your motherboard. The best it will run is @x8/x8/x4 or @8/x4/x4. That will cripple the crossfire.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Thanks for clearing that up... I don't own any of the games on the list and I'm probably pushing the limit on my 550w PS with 2 overclocked cards and my i5 @ 4.6 so I think I'll just pass on the whole physx thing for now. Nice to know it can be used with Radeon cards though.


----------



## wangzhizhou

This is amazing. thanks a lot


----------



## esukoto

HI !

Just wanted to share my experience on this cards that I have tested on my set-up

The first time I tried Hybrid PhysX, I tried the 9800gt paired with the 6850 toxic. All is well and good, got decent FPS for Batman AC and Alice MR. But in some cases I experience FPS pull down. Thinking of maybe its because of the number of cuda cores and it only has ddr3 memory so I try and purchase a GTS450.

At the GTS450, I've experience increase performance, but I can't play or do e decent benchmark on the GTS450 coz the driver always crashes, and when it crashes PhysX is turned off and have to restart the game. I've made a full and clean installation and patching of the mod, but still the same issue. I wonder what went wrong. Is it really the driver or it has some conflict with the tools/utilities I have to monitor the GPU. Again, thinking of other way, I purchased a GTX460.

The GTX460, I got the best performance I want. Well the performace between the GTS450 and GTX460 isnt that big, but the stability is great, never had any single driver crash, and game play is smooth.

Is it the issue has something to do with the BIT? GTS450 has 128BIT only while the 9800gt and GTX460 has 256bit.
I've read on some forum that 256bit is much stable for hybrid physX, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## HexATL

7970 and GTS 250 work with this?


----------



## majnu

Hi.

I just came across this thread, and from the last reply it seems that this mod still works.

I would love to try this out but before I buy a card I would appreciate some advice please. (Apologies if my questions have been asked before.)

1. Does this patch rewrite a program to allow you to run an ATI Card as the default card so you can use your ATI Card as your primary display and GPU, and the Nvidia Card will just process the PhysX?

1.1 If that is the case above then am I right thinking that a cheapish PhysX enabled card compaitible with my PCIE2.0 16X will do?

2. Would a GTX260 DX10.0 work and give me a FPS increase with Metro 2033 or would I need a better Nvidia card with DX11.(x)?

Looking at the benchmarks it should be the best value/performance card or is it an overkill and should I get a 9800GT?

2.1. What role does the nvidia card play, how does it all work? lol

I have the following components:

Windows 7 X64
Q9550 2.8Ghz
8Gig DDR2 1066mhz RAM
4870X2 Radeon GPU 2Gig VRAM
OCZ ZS Series 650Watt PSU.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I just came across this thread, and from the last reply it seems that this mod still works.
> 
> I would love to try this out but before I buy a card I would appreciate some advice please. (Apologies if my questions have been asked before.)
> 
> 1. Does this patch rewrite a program to allow you to run an ATI Card as the default card so you can use your ATI Card as your primary display and GPU, and the Nvidia Card will just process the PhysX?
> 
> 1.1 If that is the case above then am I right thinking that a cheapish PhysX enabled card compaitible with my PCIE2.0 16X will do?
> 
> 2. Would a GTX260 DX10.0 work and give me a FPS increase with Metro 2033 or would I need a better Nvidia card with DX11.(x)?
> 
> Looking at the benchmarks it should be the best value/performance card or is it an overkill and should I get a 9800GT?
> 
> 2.1. What role does the nvidia card play, how does it all work? lol
> 
> I have the following components:
> 
> Windows 7 X64
> Q9550 2.8Ghz
> 8Gig DDR2 1066mhz RAM
> 4870X2 Radeon GPU 2Gig VRAM
> OCZ ZS Series 650Watt PSU.
> 
> Thanks guys.


1) The patch basically overrides some setting in the PhysX software that allows you to run a PhysX card while an ATI card is the primary display driver.

Just about any CUDA-enabled Nvidia card will work. I believe the 9800 and 250 are considered around the "lower" end, depending on what games you want to run. My only experience is with the GTX460 768MB and it works great. It only goes up to about 30% usage in the most PhysX intensive games (the Batman games and Alice: Madness Returns for me), so it may be overkill, but I don't have anything to compare it to.

2) You don't need DX11 for PhysX. I will say about Metro 2033 that it has basically no PhysX effects at all. I ran the in-game benchmark with PhysX on and off, and the PhysX GPU usage only averaged around 5% usage, there was no difference in FPS, and I couldn't tell any difference in the produced image during the benchmark.

Contrast this with Batman: AC and Alice: Madness Returns, where my PhysX card goes to up to around 30% usage and I actually see a noticeable difference in the produced effects.

All the PhysX card does is calculate PhysX effects - so if a game doesn't support GPU PhysX, then it won't be used at all.

Check out this link to see the PhysX compatible games and some comparison shots between PhysX on or off.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> 1) The patch basically overrides some setting in the PhysX software that allows you to run a PhysX card while an ATI card is the primary display driver.
> Just about any CUDA-enabled Nvidia card will work. I believe the 9800 and 250 are considered around the "lower" end, depending on what games you want to run. My only experience is with the GTX460 768MB and it works great. It only goes up to about 30% usage in the most PhysX intensive games (the Batman games and Alice: Madness Returns for me), so it may be overkill, but I don't have anything to compare it to.
> 2) You don't need DX11 for PhysX. I will say about Metro 2033 that it has basically no PhysX effects at all. I ran the in-game benchmark with PhysX on and off, and the PhysX GPU usage only averaged around 5% usage, there was no difference in FPS, and I couldn't tell any difference in the produced image during the benchmark.
> Contrast this with Batman: AC and Alice: Madness Returns, where my PhysX card goes to up to around 30% usage and I actually see a noticeable difference in the produced effects.
> All the PhysX card does is calculate PhysX effects - so if a game doesn't support GPU PhysX, then it won't be used at all.
> Check out this link to see the PhysX compatible games and some comparison shots between PhysX on or off.


Thanks, that's confirmed what I was thinking. There are very few games which make use of PhysX for me to want to buy something like the GTX460. I'll just read back 10 pages or so to see what I need to do to get it all working.


----------



## majnu

My GTX260 216 arrived today, I think I paid too much for it as I got carried away with the excitement to run PhysX lol. Anyway since I already have Metro 2033 installed, would I need to uninstall the PhysX drivers which came with that and just follow these steps?

http://www.overclock.net/t/591872/how-to-run-physx-in-windows-7-with-ati-cards/1120#post_15951651


----------



## Ken1649

Just follow exactly that. Keep it simple


----------



## majnu

I followed all the above and there were no hicups. I have enabled physx from the nvidia control panel and gpuz shows physx as enabled but I don't get any load on my second 4870x2 gpu core and on my physx card.

Is physx actually running I wonder?

Capture.PNG 146k .PNG file


Capture.PNG 207k .PNG file


Capture.PNG 95k .PNG file


Also how would I go about overcloking it, I have MSI afterburner installed which I used on my 4870x2 previously, but when I select the GTX 260 and change its values it does not have any effect on the stability programme in GPU-Tool.


----------



## jetpak12

In your first screenshot, you'll notice towards the top that it says CPU PhysX next to your score. This is because FluidMark still doesn't know that your 260 is there. To get around this, you'll need to go into its program files and find the PhysXDevice.dll and delete it (or rename it). This will make the program look to the drivers to figure out what card to use and the hacked drivers will it that there's a GTX260 present.









In most PhysX-enabled games, you'll need to do the same (find the PhysXDevice.dll file and remove), but in the case of Metro2033 it doesn't have one and PhysX worked for me by default after installing the patch and drivers, like you did. Like I mentioned earlier, the PhysX in Metro is very low, and it won't give you much usage on your card, but it should still be there.

Strange that it isn't using your second GPU on the 4870x2 though, was it working before?


----------



## majnu

Capture.PNG 126k .PNG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> In your first screenshot, you'll notice towards the top that it says CPU PhysX next to your score. This is because FluidMark still doesn't know that your 260 is there. To get around this, you'll need to go into its program files and find the PhysXDevice.dll and delete it (or rename it). This will make the program look to the drivers to figure out what card to use and the hacked drivers will it that there's a GTX260 present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most PhysX-enabled games, you'll need to do the same (find the PhysXDevice.dll file and remove), but in the case of Metro2033 it doesn't have one and PhysX worked for me by default after installing the patch and drivers, like you did. Like I mentioned earlier, the PhysX in Metro is very low, and it won't give you much usage on your card, but it should still be there.
> Strange that it isn't using your second GPU on the 4870x2 though, was it working before?


thanks for that see updated scores.

my second gpu in fluidmark doesn't run but now the gtx260 shows a maximum of 13% activity. Running games and the metro 2033 benchmark for example the 4870x2 gpu's both show usage.

ALso is it normal for the gtx260 to show minimal activity in games and in benchmarks as I am not getting very high loads?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Capture.PNG 126k .PNG file
> 
> 
> thanks for that see updated scores.
> 
> my second gpu in fluidmark doesn't run but now the gtx260 shows a maximum of 13% activity. Running games and the metro 2033 benchmark for example the 4870x2 gpu's both show usage.
> 
> ALso is it normal for the gtx260 to show minimal activity in games and in benchmarks as I am not getting very high loads?


If its running smoothly in Fluidmark, then its working. And I think low activity is normal. I get similarly low usage with my 460, and I thought it was because it might be overpowered for PhysX, but it may just be a general thing. Maybe someone else can post and confirm this?

I'm not sure about FluidMark not using the second GPU, but if its working in games then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## heroxoot

I have a 7300LE laying around. Can this be used for physx? Is it too old?


----------



## majnu

Cheers mate that good news. I'll try and get a confirmation from another website that was linked to the p5q owners club in the meanwhile.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> I have a 7300LE laying around. Can this be used for physx? Is it too old?


I don't think so, I couldn't find it on the supported GPU page from Nvidia. I think it only works with 8800-series cards and later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Cheers mate that good news. I'll try and get a confirmation from another website that was linked to the p5q owners club in the meanwhile.


----------



## dubbydub

I didn't know this was doable, but it's great news!








I have a HD7970, but was kinda bummed that I wouldn't get to play Batman AC with PhysX effects. Now this _might_ happen.

I remembered I have a "ASUS EN9600GT Silent" in my old computer. It seems to support PhysX (it's on the "Supported GPU"-page from Nvidia). I've read a few older posts in this thread mentioning the 9600GT and it not being powerful enough, but this test seems to indicate that it might be. Anyone had any luck with this card?

Edit: Seems like the 9600GT will bottleneck my HD7970 so much that it's probably not worth it. Well, no PhysX for me.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Cheers mate that good news. I'll try and get a confirmation from another website that was linked to the p5q owners club in the meanwhile.


Now that I'm home, I ran the Fluidmark 1080 bench myself to compare. 6970 usage was in the mid-80%, while GTX460 got up to mid-50%.



I'm wondering if your 4870x2 is bottlenecking your PhysX maybe? Because when I ran the 720 bench, 6970 usage was around the mid-60%, while GTX460 was right at 70%.

Also, something I thought about considering the second GPU not working is that Crossfire doesn't enable if the application isn't in fullscreen mode, so that may be the issue there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubbydub*
> 
> I didn't know this was doable, but it's great news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a HD7970, but was kinda bummed that I wouldn't get to play Batman AC with PhysX effects. Now this _might_ happen.
> 
> I remembered I have a "ASUS EN9600GT Silent" in my old computer. It seems to support PhysX (it's on the "Supported GPU"-page from Nvidia). I've read a few older posts in this thread mentioning the 9600GT and it not being powerful enough, but this test seems to indicate that it might be. Anyone had any luck with this card?
> 
> Edit: Seems like the 9600GT will bottleneck my HD7970 so much that it's probably not worth it. Well, no PhysX for me.


I'm thinking you might be right, but it still might be worth it if you already have it and want the additional effects. Its up to you, although you can run almost all of the Batman PhysX effects on CPU, so if you have a fast enough CPU you should be fine.

I believe if the game doesn't detect a PhysX GPU, it limits you to the medium and low PhysX settings, with High only available for cards (at least in Batman: AC).


----------



## Ken1649

Only FluidMark 1.3.1 supports muti-GPU.


----------



## majnu

I suspected as much. I ran older version which supported crossfire and my activity increased to around 53% on the GTX and both Radeon GPU's worked. Unfortunately it doesn't support 1920X1080p resolutions but it doesn't matter.










Also any bottleneck is from my CPU which is at 2.8ghz, I can't for the life of me get it stable and get to 3.8-4Gig.


----------



## Malachai6669

i notice on the PhysX SS that you only have up to 9.10.0514, but I know that the latest version is 9.12.(something). Is it safe to use the 9.12 or is this patch not updated to that particular version, yet?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malachai6669*
> 
> i notice on the PhysX SS that you only have up to 9.10.0514, but I know that the latest version is 9.12.(something). Is it safe to use the 9.12 or is this patch not updated to that particular version, yet?


The patch is tested to work upto 9.10.0514. There's no reason to install 9.12 as all games and applications are working with 9.10.0514. Unless, you are using GTX680 as dedicated PhysX.


----------



## majnu

Had a bit of a scare with Batman AA over the Easter weekend, the game would just BSOD. But I just re-installed the drivers again and I couldn't find PhysX.dll to delete so the game worked straight away after the initial hickup.

Game reports around 40-55% PhysX Usage atm depending on the scene.


----------



## nspierbundel

Hi,
I have a xfire setup with 2x hd6870 in a intel dx79si board, will adding a nvidia 8600gts be a bottle neck or upgrade ?

Daniel


----------



## santanac

I have a his 6990 as my main gpu, installed msi 460 for physx, but my mobo seems not to recognize the 460. What could it be??


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santanac*
> 
> I have a his 6990 as my main gpu, installed msi 460 for physx, but my mobo seems not to recognize the 460. What could it be??


Did you install the Nvidia drivers?


----------



## santanac

It doesnt detect the video card, so it aborts the installation


----------



## AllGamer

Any chance to get PhysX to work without any nVidia card installed?

I seem to recall a very looong time ago, when nVidia just introduced PhysX there were some hacked versions that will run naked on ATI cards, and ATI were doing way better in scores than nVidia own cards did running PhysX stuff.

What ever happened to that?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santanac*
> 
> It doesnt detect the video card, so it aborts the installation


I didn't have any issues with my 6970+460, but I've also heard that you may need a "dummy plug". Try attaching a DVI cable to the 460 to see if it helps. (You don't need to plug it into a monitor or anything, I don't think...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Any chance to get PhysX to work without any nVidia card installed?
> 
> I seem to recall a very looong time ago, when nVidia just introduced PhysX there were some hacked versions that will run naked on ATI cards, and ATI were doing way better in scores than nVidia own cards did running PhysX stuff.
> 
> What ever happened to that?


I think you're thinking of a specific beta release of the PhysX drivers that allowed hybrid PhysX without a hack. It still required an Nvidia card though; I've never heard of PhysX without one.


----------



## Nilozone

@satanac You probably have a motherboard problem ... tell us the model ?


----------



## Acefire

Anyone verified if this works with 7970 GPU?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Anyone verified if this works with 7970 GPU?


I don't see why it wouldn't work with a 7970. It worked fine with my 6990+6970 Tri-Fire I had with a 9800gt.


----------



## Acefire

Nectar. I just want to be ready when I need the Physx cause I love candy fro my eyes.


----------



## code breaker

*what about Nvidia PhysX plugin v 2.71 and v 2.85 for 3ds Max , can i use this in AMD/ATI Card? Please reply as i badly need it for my 3dmax..............







*


----------



## VasPoly

Hi, can i use my old 9600gt 512mb with my 6950/70 ?Will i see any differnce?Does the 9600gt handle the job or a 450gts will be better?


----------



## cellz55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Anyone verified if this works with 7970 GPU?


it works.. i have my old Nvidia GTS 450 doin physx for my Radeon 7970. i have the Original Sapphire non Ghz edition 7970


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there I have a XFX7970 running with a evga GTX560Ti, i found thats is posible to run hybridphysx with the new nvidia drivers out there:

Look here: http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html

This post havent had much replays lately. I would like you to try this and comment your experiences.

Mine works with this new hack: in FluidMark 1.4 it works flawlesly, but its kind of tricky when I monitor with Msi Afterburner in some games like Trine2 or The Darkness 2. I Don't know if its working as it should. I would have to install Batman AC or AA to test physx.


----------



## lotus02

Download PhysX Patch Here were i click on it and get no download


----------



## heroxoot

Is this possible to do with a Geforce 7300LE? I have one laying around. My primary card is a msi 7970 lightning.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Is this possible to do with a Geforce 7300LE? I have one laying around. My primary card is a msi 7970 lightning.


I'm not sure if the 7xxx series even supports PhysX but even if they did they'd be too weak to run it properly. Especially the lower end cards like the 7300.

So in short; no.


----------



## superj1977

GPU-accelerated PhysX requirements:

*
Which NVIDIA GeForce GPUs support PhysX?
The minimum requirement to support GPU-accelerated PhysX is a GeForce 8-series or later GPU with a minimum of 32 cores and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory*


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> GPU-accelerated PhysX requirements:
> 
> *
> Which NVIDIA GeForce GPUs support PhysX?
> The minimum requirement to support GPU-accelerated PhysX is a GeForce 8-series or later GPU with a minimum of 32 cores and a minimum of 256MB dedicated graphics memory*


It has all that except starting with the number 8.

Might pick up a old 9800. Is it worth my time for physx? I know I preordered borderlands 2 and that has physx.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> It has all that except starting with the number 8.
> Might pick up a old 9800. Is it worth my time for physx? I know I preordered borderlands 2 and that has physx.


Id probably get something with a few more Cuda cores than that, i had an 8800GTX for dedicated Physx and it was barely enough for the UT3 PhysX maps, same with Mafia 2, barely enough.

I think you should see if you can stretch to a used GTX260 from Ebay etc. PhysX is ok but its not a game changer, that said i had to try it for myself, people say its not worth it and thats partly true, but if you want to try it out then...try it out, just wish there was more games with GPU PhysX.

Also with an Nvidia dont forget you can use the GPU to convert video files with Badaboom and MediaCoder


----------



## clark_b

9800GTs aren't too bad if you OC them. Your best bet would be a GT 430 or higher. A GT 240 used to be one of the best price/performance wise, but with the latest hybrid mod I think you lose DX11 functionality in some games if the physx card doesn't support it.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Need help, in GPU-Z on my GT 220 it has PhysX ticked but say when i run FluidMark there is no load on the GT220 but my 7970 goes up to around 30-40% Is this right?


----------



## heroxoot

Ok heres a question. Is more cuda cores always better? Or is it like a a cpu where the same amount of cores on a faster cpu is just, faster. I been looking around and the 450 seems to be really good for price. Supports dx11 and all. But then I seen the latest cards have literally 1000 more cuda cores. Of course I am not going to pay more than 100 - 125 bucks for dedicated physx, but hell, is there a large difference? If a 280 will do me for games like Borderlands 2, I am fine. Its about the only physx game I have. That and I think just cause 2. But the 280 is dx 10 and I don't know if this guy is correct about losing dx11.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Ok heres a question. Is more cuda cores always better? Or is it like a a cpu where the same amount of cores on a faster cpu is just, faster. I been looking around and the 450 seems to be really good for price. Supports dx11 and all. But then I seen the latest cards have literally 1000 more cuda cores. Of course I am not going to pay more than 100 - 125 bucks for dedicated physx, but hell, is there a large difference? If a 280 will do me for games like Borderlands 2, I am fine. Its about the only physx game I have. That and I think just cause 2. But the 280 is dx 10 and I don't know if this guy is correct about losing dx11.


Nvidia changed their entire philosophy with regard to shader units, etc with the move to Kepler so it's difficult to compare them to previous models in that way. That being said, within the same architectural generations more cuda cores is generally better. You have to factor in clock speed and architecture efficiency as well as memory bandwidth as well when comparing different series of cards.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heroxoot

I'm not looking into kepler though. If the minimum I need is say a GTX400 series, that is all I'm buying. My main card is a 7970 and as far as I have seen in a bunch of marks, the 7970 and the 680 go toe to toe but when it comes to a high res display(s) the 7970 takes the prize. Anything above 1920x1080p, kepler suffers. Now currently my only monitor is 27' @ 1080p, and I do want to get another few monitors. Probably a 2 in vertical to go on each side. So yea. I just want the minimum. Currently the only game with physx I will play is borderlands 2.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> I'm not looking into kepler though. If the minimum I need is say a GTX400 series, that is all I'm buying. My main card is a 7970 and as far as I have seen in a bunch of marks, the 7970 and the 680 go toe to toe but when it comes to a high res display(s) the 7970 takes the prize. Anything above 1920x1080p, kepler suffers. Now currently my only monitor is 27' @ 1080p, and I do want to get another few monitors. Probably a 2 in vertical to go on each side. So yea. I just want the minimum. Currently the only game with physx I will play is borderlands 2.


I need to clarify about losing DX11. As long as you don't extend the display on the nvidia card you won't lose it.
I'd look at a 9800GT, GT240 or higher, or GT430 or higher. Whatever makes the most economic sense.
:edit:
a GT630 might work well also


----------



## heroxoot

Well, I'm waiting for Borderlands 2 to come out before I make this. If I can run the physx on normal with 60fps and it has the effects I will be fine. I know it can run off the cpu, its just poorly optimized.


----------



## heroxoot

Ok bros sorry to be a pain in the ass, but is this good enough? http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-2048MB-Graphics-02G-P4-2643-KR/dp/B0086UXQES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346519311&sr=8-1&keywords=GT+640

Comparing to some of the cards prior to it that were recommended in the past, this has a good amount of cuda cores. Seems like a legit buy for dedicated physx. Of course its low pro so I don't have to worry about any power usage. Someone actually left a review saying it was good for it. Just want opinions. If I can possibly go cheaper with the same performance.


----------



## adridu59

OP should be updated.

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Ok bros sorry to be a pain in the ass, but is this good enough? http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-2048MB-Graphics-02G-P4-2643-KR/dp/B0086UXQES/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1346519311&sr=8-1&keywords=GT+640
> Comparing to some of the cards prior to it that were recommended in the past, this has a good amount of cuda cores. Seems like a legit buy for dedicated physx. Of course its low pro so I don't have to worry about any power usage. Someone actually left a review saying it was good for it. Just want opinions. If I can possibly go cheaper with the same performance.


You'd be better off with either a GTS450 or 550Ti, or even a GT440/GT630 with GDDR5.

If price is a large factor something like this 9800GT would be perfect if you have room. It's wider memory bus can help reduce the bottlenecking of GDDR3. Plus it's like $60.


----------



## heroxoot

Ok so cuda amount isn't as important? I thought thats what it was all about. The 550 looks like decent.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Ok so cuda amount isn't as important? I thought thats what it was all about. The 550 looks like decent.


The cuda amount is important, but when comparing Kepler (the 600 series) to any of the others you almost need to divide it in half.
Yeah the 550 should be more than fast enough to be paired with even a heavily OC'd 7970.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> The cuda amount is important, but when comparing Kepler (the 600 series) to any of the others you almost need to divide it in half.
> Yeah the 550 should be more than fast enough to be paired with even a heavily OC'd 7970.


Please explain yourself. Can't get it. I have a GTX560Ti with a HD7970 OC'd. I know cuda cores are important as the clock speed of the core in a hybrid physx dedicated card, that leaves the memory as the less important thing in a hybrid physx setup. As I had monitored while running heavily physx tests (FluidMark 1.5.0) you can say that memory doesn't play a sifnificant role but the core takes all the work. Here you can check this comparison thanks geek3d.com.

I think the most important things in a hybrid setup are GPU core clock speeds, the amount of cuda cores, and last the pcie lanes. Pcie lane must be x8 or x16, if it is x1 x2 x4 you wont see any performance improve (yeah it will work anyway).

I have the GTX560Ti in a x16 Pcie lane. I'll make a post about that later.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Oh sorry forgot:

Here's the comparison between nvidia cards.

http://www.geeks3d.com/20120502/physx-test-gtx-680-vs-gtx-580-vs-gtx-480-in-fluidmark/


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristianUshuaia*
> 
> Please explain yourself. Can't get it. I have a GTX560Ti with a HD7970 OC'd. I know cuda cores are important as the clock speed of the core in a hybrid physx dedicated card, that leaves the memory as the less important thing in a hybrid physx setup. As I had monitored while running heavily physx tests (FluidMark 1.5.0) you can say that memory doesn't play a sifnificant role but the core takes all the work. Here you can check this comparison thanks geek3d.com.
> I think the most important things in a hybrid setup are GPU core clock speeds, the amount of cuda cores, and last the pcie lanes. Pcie lane must be x8 or x16, if it is x1 x2 x4 you wont see any performance improve (yeah it will work anyway).
> I have the GTX560Ti in a x16 Pcie lane. I'll make a post about that later.


and you think my post needs explanation









You're right, the amount of memory doesn't really matter. The speed/bandwidth does though, which is what I said.
As for the cuda cores, what I mean is that Kepler's core count to performance ratio isn't the same as previous generatios. Basically, a Kepler gpu with say 200 cuda cores is likely to have similar performance to a Fermi with 150 cuda cores. <- that's a rough hypothetical example but it's the same general idea


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Ok so cuda amount isn't as important? I thought thats what it was all about. The 550 looks like decent.
> 
> 
> 
> The cuda amount is important, but when comparing Kepler (the 600 series) to any of the others you almost need to divide it in half.
> Yeah the 550 should be more than fast enough to be paired with even a heavily OC'd 7970.
Click to expand...

I see. So nvidia pretty much hurt their own cards to sell higher ones in the series. Thats cool. If I need it I will get a 550. I actually have 2 games using physx. orcs must die 2, and borderlands 2. Not sure how BL2 will run without dedication.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Ok. Now why I get Hybrid PhysX working on BatmanAC and on AliceMR but can't figure out how to make it work on Trine2 and The Darkness 2??.

Batman Arkham City (Rename / Delete PhysXDevice.dll)

Alice Madness Return (Rename / Delete PhysXDevice.dll and PhysXcooking.dll)

FluidMark 1.5.0 (Rename / Delete all PhysX....dll library)

But it doesn't work on Trine 2, can't make it work on The Darkness 2 either.

(Tried Renaming / Deleting the whole PhysX....dll library, tried only those 2 files PhysXDevice and PhysXCooking, no success)

I don't know, someone help me.


----------



## Warfox101

Can this be done with a 7800gtx I have two 5870's on a x58 platform. I'm thinking a 7800gtx would just bottleneck my performance. Am i right in thinking this?


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Good, now look this review:

http://www.geeks3d.com/20120502/physx-test-gtx-680-vs-gtx-580-vs-gtx-480-in-fluidmark/


----------



## tedats

Help please!

I have a 7979 and a GT430.

Now, the system is picking them both up and I am able to extend displays etc.
In MSI afterburner, the Nvidia GPU does stuff in a pattern, like every 4 seconds the memory clock (and everything else) go up to such and such an amount.

So it does appear to be working in some strange, not actually working kind of way.

When I try fluidmark, the Nvidia GPU does not get used. All the stats for 'GPU 2' sit at 0, with 0% load, but it does see it! Which is a start.

I've installed the recommended drivers for 1.5ff, and I now don't seem to be getting anywhere.

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## u3b3rg33k

did you run the hybrid physx force gpu command file as admin?


----------



## iMica

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedats*
> 
> Help please!
> I have a 7979 and a GT430.
> Now, the system is picking them both up and I am able to extend displays etc.
> In MSI afterburner, the Nvidia GPU does stuff in a pattern, like every 4 seconds the memory clock (and everything else) go up to such and such an amount.
> So it does appear to be working in some strange, not actually working kind of way.
> When I try fluidmark, the Nvidia GPU does not get used. All the stats for 'GPU 2' sit at 0, with 0% load, but it does see it! Which is a start.
> I've installed the recommended drivers for 1.5ff, and I now don't seem to be getting anywhere.
> Thanks,
> Ted






Your stuck at the same point I am







GPU-Z and everything else knows the 640 exist but nothing uses it...


----------



## tedats

I got it working!

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html

This link should really solve all of your problems. I was trying the old method/the new one thinking I had to do both.

I was messing around with deleting the physx/cuda .dll's like it says and in Borderlands 2, I ended up with just one of them. (not at my machine so cant remember which. Must have been 'PhysXExtensions' and now it works great. Same with Fluid mark.

You, being at the same stage I was should find that it sorts your machine out too.







Delighted. Works great even with my 430, but I will be getting an upgrade for a lil more smoothness in the more action packed situations.


----------



## iMica

im starting to think its the 640 and the drivers for it....I dont know of anyone who got a 600 series to work with this mod.


----------



## tedats

Hmm maybe. It would be worth mentioning that I have the latest drivers installed for everything and its fine. Might even be what actually fixed it, who knows. I only updated them after my original post.


----------



## tedats

I was lking for a good gpu for this to upgrade from the 430 without power and it seemed that the 640 was the best for the job.

Works no probs so keep at it


----------



## Derko1

What's the cheapest way of making this work? Does it matter what Nvidia GPU you're using as far as performance?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What's the cheapest way of making this work? Does it matter what Nvidia GPU you're using as far as performance?


You want at least 96 cuda cores ideally. Just whatever is cheapest IMO

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NuclearFuzion

I have no idea where to start, I have a HD 6870, what do I do first?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearFuzion*
> 
> I have no idea where to start, I have a HD 6870, what do I do first?


What are you trying to do?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iMica

HOLY GIANT PANDA JESUS!!!! I Finally got it to work with fluid mark









I had to reformat my SSD lol but now everything seems to work







Just need to Redownload Borderlands and test that but everything is looking positive









Fps in fluid mark without GPU



FPS in fluid mark with 640



I will do a benchmark with borderlands later after I go shopping









Hmmm borderlands lag spiking cant tell if its from physx or AMD


----------



## blakebrinkley

I also have a Radeon 6870, what would I need to get in order to play Borderlands 2 or Dishonored with PhysX enabled?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blakebrinkley*
> 
> I also have a Radeon 6870, what would I need to get in order to play Borderlands 2 or Dishonored with PhysX enabled?


At least a 9800GT (if you overclock it)
I just got it working perfectly, and didn't even have to use the new Hybridize thing. I installed the last driver that the 1.05ff mod worked with and its physx and didn't update to the latest physx. Now BL2 is running smoothly on High Physx.
Also try lowering your resolution to 1440x900 or 1600x900 if you can stomach it, that might help with the spiking.

and iMica
try editing the config file physx values to take advantage of the ram in the 640


----------



## HBTechnoDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> At least a 9800GT (if you overclock it)
> I just got it working perfectly, and didn't even have to use the new Hybridize thing. I installed the last driver that the 1.05ff mod worked with and its physx and didn't update to the latest physx. Now BL2 is running smoothly on High Physx.
> Also try lowering your resolution to 1440x900 or 1600x900 if you can stomach it, that might help with the spiking.
> and iMica
> try editing the config file physx values to take advantage of the ram in the 640


Please tell me what the latest driver is. I couldn't get it to work with the 1.05ff mod with old driver and latest physx I had to use hybridiz. It works for a while but then my computer crashes and it shows the card isn't there until I restart my computer. If I reinstall the nvidia card then it works.


----------



## Reload_X

im trying to get it with a hd6950 + gts450 any configuration of drivers and hack working?


----------



## HBTechnoDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reload_X*
> 
> im trying to get it with a hd6950 + gts450 any configuration of drivers and hack working?


I have it working with latest physx and 306.02 but it keeps updating itself without me allowing it. Once I uninstalled the update 10.18 and 3dvision drivers it started working again. Even with latest drivers


----------



## iscusitu

Hy there mates!

I've got a 4870 512mb and a gts 250 512mb for physx,i installed ati drivers,but i don't know wixh drivers to install for nvidia card,and patch,can anybody help me?Thx.

Sry for my bad english,i'm Romanian


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> HOLY GIANT PANDA JESUS!!!! I Finally got it to work with fluid mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to reformat my SSD lol but now everything seems to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to Redownload Borderlands and test that but everything is looking positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fps in fluid mark without GPU
> 
> FPS in fluid mark with 640
> 
> I will do a benchmark with borderlands later after I go shopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm borderlands lag spiking cant tell if its from physx or AMD


i think the 640 is causing the lag spike, 640 only runs on ddr3 and 64 bit? If Im not mistaken, the suggested bit for minimum id 128 bit and a GDDR3 or GDDR5


----------



## blumoon

I still don't get this thread (felt like a dumb when post this reply)







.

Do I have to plug in 2 graphic cards (1Nvidia, 1Ati) to a motherboard which must have 2 graphic ports. Or "only need an Ati card" to install both drivers and the patch?
Will someone explain it to me, please?
B'cause I got only 1 HD7770 and a broken GT8600,
and my motherboard only have 1 graphic port.......


----------



## Reload_X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blumoon*
> 
> I still don't get this thread (felt like a dumb when post this reply)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do I have to plug in 2 graphic cards (1Nvidia, 1Ati) to a motherboard which must have 2 graphic ports. Or "only need an Ati card" to install both drivers and the patch?
> Will someone explain it to me, please?
> B'cause I got only 1 HD7770 and a broken GT8600,
> and my motherboard only have 1 graphic port.......


you need 1 amd card, and 1 nvidia card to run the physx, your mobo must have 2 pci-e card slots, and a 8600gt wont make its too slow compared to the hd7770


----------



## rainbrodash666

what would be a good physx card to put in with my HD6850?


----------



## rainbrodash666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbrodash666*
> 
> what would be a good physx card to put in with my HD6850?


looking at a 550 ti, because it has the same cooler shroud as my card.


----------



## GeorgiaBulldogz

Ok, noobie here. I am very excited to finally be able to afford a decent build. So far i just got in my tower and basics, Gen 3 I7-3770k with 8mb L2 Cache, 16gb ram, 2tb sata HD w/32gb SSD, and a GT620, and a 20" HD LED monitor. I basicly custom built it on Dell.com. My price range for a good card is $300, so i really like the Sapphire 7950 with 3gb ram, 384bit, and 1792 stream processors (not to mention it comes with crysis 3 and the new bioshock.)
My questions are:
1. Will my stock power source be enough for this new graphics card?
2. Can I install the 7950 as my primary and keep the little 620 for physx only? (my comp is windows 7)
3. Should i save up and buy the comporable GTX 670 card, which is like 400? (its only 192bit vs. 384bit on the radeon)

My purpose:
Old school gamer, never been able to play all the juicey FPS games on comp, had to stick to console because i couldnt afford a nice computer. Now that i have one i want to play these games, as well as record using fraps, edit with After Effects, and stick on youtube. I checked the list of PhysX games and didnt see anything i think i will be playing in the near future, but then again i dont want to spend $300 and be stuck w/o the ability to play these games. I know this has probably been asked a million times, but i got tired of reading through the hundreds of pages

Please, school me....


----------



## dr.evil

what do i need apart off the obvious my hd 6870+ 9800 gt

ok the confusing part is when comes to software cous i am using 13.x amd drivers for nvidia drivers what should i use and what physx mod??
another question, if i use a 9800 gt with artifacts on memory i think littel blue artifacts is good for physx or it cannot work, given that it will not display only calculate physx

thanks


----------



## 16GHz

It could NOT be any easier, it works on 600 series cards, anybody who can't figure it out is mentally-challenged:

This first post on that thread will explain it all:

1. Any card or IGP with the Geforce8000 series-level will work as long as it has 256MB allocated. People recommend or at least 96/112/144 cores for to match higher end RaDeONs, or even 192(GTX260+) if you have a 7970 since it will lower your FPS waiting for the PPU.
2. Install both (ATi&nVidia) cards in the motherboard.
3. Run PreHybrd, Install all "red-linked" latest drivers (and right-click "repair" the extracted PhysX MSI if it says "A newer or same version already installed" --If it just says "Installed" you don't need to repair anything), Right-click Hybridiz to select "run as admin", Remove NxCooking*/cuda*/PhysX* files/folders (except PhysXExtensions.dll) from the game EXE's folder. IF you play Mars/Alice2/Batman2City use the additional PhysiCor installers also.
4. Test for artifacts.


----------



## Kozel CZeCH

Hi all...i have question...

my PC: board Asus P5Q3 // Soc: 775,,CHIP: P45,ICH 10 2xPCIE-1x16x,1X8x,,last ver bios with CPU Xeon E5450 /Soc: 771 and Gigabyte 6850OC...I have got Nvidia Quadro FX4500 //...

Is possibile have 6850 with this quadroFX 4500 in my PC????HOW????.....or have buy another GPU???

PLS help mi...I wont more power from my PC...THX...


----------



## Ken1649

What's the latest and greatest?







Do you still need to run the patch to run Physx with AMD card as main card?


----------

